# How did you come up with your screen name?



## Deer Meat

Hello all,

I have been wondering about everyones screen names. Some seem obvious, some seem off the wall, some are funny...etc....etc.. How did you come up with them? What is the story behind that name?

I guess I will start. A year or so ago, I was looking for some different ways to prepare venison. I was on the computer searching for recipes for what seemed like weeks. I would tell my wife, check this recipe out.......hey how about this one..........this sounds good to. 
After a few weeks of this she said "all you ever talk about is Deer Meat, Deer Meat, Deer Meat". During this internet searching period I stumbled across SMF and lurked in the background for a day or so and then decided to join. As I sat there thinking of a screen name, I recalled why I was here in the first place and started to laugh to myself about what my wife said about me and the Deer Meat. So that is when the light came on and the name DEER MEAT was born.

If you read this I hope you are still awake, sorry for the rambling.

I thought this might be an interesting thread.


----------



## smokebuzz

My nickname is Buzz and i smoke,meat


----------



## TulsaJeff

Excellent Thread, Deer Meat.. I like it!!

Mine is pretty complicated...

There are a lot of Jeff's and I happen to live around Tulsa. I could have called myself PrettyWaterJeff but somehow that just didn't have a nice ring to it


----------



## Deer Meat

Thanks Jeff,

I'm glad you stuck with the name you use now.....LOL.......Much more manly sounding.


----------



## TulsaJeff

I agree


----------



## salmonclubber

salmonclubber was my fathers cb handle a long time ago he passed away in 95 i do a lot of salmon fishing and i was going to name my boat the salmonclubber but i decided not to do that but the name stuck with me so i started using it on the net so it is a way for me to keep him close to me


----------



## blackhawk19

Mine was easy, my call sign when I flew in Nam. My unit was the 187th Assault
Helicopter Co Blackhawks


----------



## monty

Kinda boring. My screen name started out as a shortened version of my full name. I usually use Monty in my email and other web related communications.

Interesting note.... Just about the same time that Dutch gave birth to the OTBS he spoofed me in a few post calling me "Sir Monty". And the title started to catch on! I was getting it from all sides.

Well, guess what? That all resulted in the OTBS taking on the honor and duty mantra of Chivalry at its best. Talk about a stretch!


Cheers!


----------



## undrtakr24

I am a licensed funeral director, hense the screenname UNDRTAKR (undertaker) and my birthday is the 24th...I enjoy hunting all wild animal and figured why not smoke it...especially jerky!

I can only imagine how this is going to go over...lol.


----------



## mossymo

Excellent thread, in all honesty I was going to start a thread on this subject myself; I am happy that you took the initiative DEER MEAT.

For my screen name I love hunitng and fishing, also my favorite camoflauge is Mossy Oak. For the remainder of the screen name, they are my first and last initials and that has been my nickname from friends for years. So on many different hunting and fishing sites and SMF; you will find a MossyMO.


----------



## smokewatcher

I like to listen to music, drink a beer (or three), and watch the smoke drift out my cooker.


----------



## deejaydebi

Mine is not so interesting. Back in 88 when I got my first super high speed modem a whooping 300 BPS, the kind you had to stick you telephone handset in I subscribed to Genie the General Electric company internet access and needed a name for my emal. I couldn't think of anything so I spelled out my initials which just happend to be a word  Dee-jay. With all the record Deejays about it's sometimes taken so it often become DeejayDebi.

My email addy has been [email protected] ... since 1988.


----------



## gofish

I just like to Go Fish ............... when ever possible.  [email protected] ever.com has been my email address at every internet provider (aol,verizon,comcast,gmail) I have ever had.  It just fits me.


----------



## mossymo

UndrTakr24
My wife and I went out to eat a few weeks ago and there was a hopped up hearse in the parking lot with license plates reading DIGEMUP. While we were there we kept watching around the place trying to figure out who's vehicle it was, we never did !!!


----------



## gofish

Here we go again Debi ........... We were typing the same thing at the same time again.  Like minded??????


----------



## undrtakr24

Thats pretty funny Mossy...I like the plate name as well. I've seen a couple hearse's around there that have been modified and used as personal vehicles here as well. I just new this would be a topic that would bring many laughs and lots of conversation...thats good though and what we're here for!!!


----------



## meowey

Meowey was a cat that we had for about 10 years. He was named by my younger son when that son was about 4 years old. The day we got him (the cat, not the son), he wandered all around the house meowing and looking for his littermates. My son said "He sure is a meowey cat." So that's when his name became "Meowey the Cat. He was a great cat! We've had many different cats for over 30 years, and he was IMHO one of the nicest cats I've ever met. We eventually lost him to feline diabetes. He tolerated the insulin shots for a couple years before it became too much. I have used "meowey" or some variation thereof for most all forums and bulletin boards that I belong to since that time.








Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## TulsaJeff

Pigcicles (a.k.a.PigCircles)... where are you? This post was made for you


----------



## step-n-fetch-it

Well . . . no creativity here and leaves nothing to the imagination! 

How can I change it???


----------



## TulsaJeff

You have to really sweet talk the admin.. whoever that might be?!!


----------



## deejaydebi

Randy I swear your my long lost twin or something we do this to offen! I must be the shorter twin!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Meowey that's so sweet! Poor kitty I didn't know they could get diabetties.


----------



## flash

Darn, this was going to be my next great thread idea 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL, no problem. Well, i am a professional photographer and when I finally escaped the stress captial of the USA and moved to this quaint little fishing villiage with a drinking problem, my neighbor took to calling me "Flash" and it has stuck.


----------



## monty

This one is Sooooo good I am gonna make it a sticky right now!

Cheers!


----------



## pigcicles

PigCicles??? What's that? Where did that name come from? I still hear it, in between being called PigCircles (right Terry? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) My name is a spin off from pork ribs. Kind of like popcicles only with pig. Pig on a stick even. At work I've been called Smokin Joe for years.. but I figured the name was taken here (but wasn't at the time) so I got to thinking about something I liked. I have heard them called that for years so I gave it a shot... the rest is history.


----------



## monty

Kinda like popcicles only with pork!
Neat!


----------



## starsfaninco

Pretty simple really.  I went to my first Dallas Stars game in 1993 at Reunion Arena.  I was hooked on hockey from that moment on.  Stars are by far my favorite team, and I live in Denver.  During the 99-00 seasons, Dallas beat the CO Avalanche back to back years for the conference finals, so I took on the StarsFaninCO net name on some of the local forums I frequented.  It's just stuck.

KE


----------



## starsfaninco

You lived in Denver too??


----------



## step-n-fetch-it

step-n-fetch-it, aka stevemck (thanks Jeff!!). Growing up we did lots of fishing and hunting and always had tons of folks at the house. Our philosophy was - make yourself at home or go home. If you want something, you had better "step-n-fetch-it" 'cause we are not going to wait on you... and it stuck with all the friends. Where are your going? - We are going to "Step-n-fetch-it" to see the gang.... More sentimental than anything...


----------



## chadpole

Well on my name it is actually my youngest son's nickname. Back  when he was a toddler he was so tiny we called him Tadpole. He just couldn't gain any weight and until he was 15 years old we thought  he was going to be a dwarf person at 5'6" and about 110 pounds. When he turned 18 years old he shot up to 6' and now weighs 260 pounds. We renamed him Chadpole. This was his computer until he moved out and I kept his e-mail name for all my forums and correspondence. The rest is history as they say! LOL


----------



## bigarm's smokin

* Ohh.... that was dirty Jeff. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













 , haha, I am from BigArm MT. And smokin is my joy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## glued2it

Mine is pretty simple. Since I'm a IT guy "glued2it" represented me being glued to my computer. 
Now I' seem to be glued more to my smoker than the computer. (except when I take the laptop outside)







Don't forget the beloved Wally Parks and his contribution to drag racing as we know it today!
http://www.nhra.com/content/news.asp?articleid=24561


----------



## stringcheese paul

Mine is my nickname.  It comes from my love for jam bands particularly the band String Cheese Incident.


----------



## rather be in the keys

Stars fan - I'm in MN - You're welcome.  Mr Green, who took the team to Dallas is a horses you know what up here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





StringCheese - My oldest son got me a bunch of their music.  Not bad stuff.

My name? - well most of the time I'd would.


----------



## kew_el_steve

Well, one New Year's Eve while waiting for midnight to roll around...so that tell's you something right there...my brother-in-law and father-in-law and I were discussing the virtues of a good gin & tonic while on the beach at City Island, just outside of NYC. The beach on City Island is a huge party spot on any holiday, night or day, warm or cold. We started discussing how rappers got their handles. I don't really remember how I got mine, but my 'bro-in-law" Gerry had gone to the AirStream factory in Ohio while visiting "Grandpa Bob" the previous summer. We were thinking about trademarking them, just to see if we could get some royalties in the future; he's in the advertising business and does trademarks all the time. We even had hats with our handles on them made up. So we ended up:
Kew-el-S
A-stream-G
gee-paw-B

Bob passed away 5 years ago last month. He was quite a guy. Very unassuming, but he was a bombadier in the Asian theater during WW2 and worked for the DoD for 42 years afterwards at Wright-Patterson AFB in Dayton. Ran procurement for the midwest out there. Had 750 people working for him when he retired. Went in one day, and figured out that the difference between staying and taking his pension was $0.25 per hour; full benefits either way. Gave his notice that day. They retired him as a 2-star general for all he did. He also was a scout-master for 25 years. At his funeral not only did a bunch of former scouts show up, but the Airforce did full colors and a fly-over with 4 F-16's. I use some variation of Kew-el in my passwords, usernames, handles, etc. to remember that time and him.


----------



## kew_el_steve

BTW, glued2it, I agree that Wally Parks was quite a guy. NHRA good. Sanctioned drag racing not on streets good. Big horsepower good. Nitromethane good. Now if I could get the smells of smoking and nitro exhaust together...hmmmmm...the stuff that dreams are made of.


----------



## richtee

Crap. No great story here.

Rich T.


----------



## gypc

I love Gypsy Fusion and digg playin it so I'm gypc!


----------



## richtee

Heh...used to be ANY team that beat the Avs was allright by me. Now the Avs have just sunk soo far into the depths of mediocrity it's lost it's shine to see 'em get beat. Ahhh the '97 and '98 seasons... THAT was Hockeytown. Sadly enough, it appears our local government and certain biz interests have seen to it that no one can afford to go to games any more.

Go WINGS!


----------



## hantruk

mine is a nickname I got half a life ago for drinking all day in Cancun, and my buddies had to carry me to my room that night (techically the next morning) on a hand truck.  When I got an AOL acoount I just assumed it would be taken so I changed the spelling, and it also matched exactly how the boys from Brooklyn would pronounce it.


----------



## fatback joe

No big story here, just got called Fatback one day and it stuck.........My kids even call me that sometimes. LOL


In the military I was "Sideshow Joe" since idle time (and there was a lot of it) usually involved me providing some source of entertainment, often resulting in injury. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...........that in conjunction with tattoos and piercings resulted in Sideshow Joe.............but these days it is just Fatback.


----------



## scotty

im a cheapskate and always wear  kilts


----------



## gramason

My name came from my two boys, Graham 2 months, and Mason 2 years.


----------



## flattop

Would have never thought about using my screen name until one guy at a bar I go to called me it. He didn't know my real name so called me by my haircut style. Hey Flattop !! and it's kinda stuck ever since.


----------



## flagriller

Hold tight, this is a very long story;
I live in Florida
I like to Grill/Smoke 
Whew, didn't mean to drag it out


----------



## flagriller

And they were bad arses 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thanks


----------



## peculiarmike

Peculiar, MO, a city of about 5000 on the south edge of Kansas City.
I'm Mike, have been for 60 years, live just south of Peculiar. 
Was just looking for something peculiar for a webname.


----------



## cowgirl

My user name is an easy one to figure out.....better than "girl who lives in the country and raises horses and other animals too numerous to mention."


----------



## placebo

I'm not really what you think I might be.


----------



## fatback joe

LOL  Good one.


----------



## nitrousinfected

Once upon a time....... scratch that, I am far to "redneck" for that, You aint gonna beleive this sh.. but I was sittin around drinkin beer with my buddies and one of suggested we go to a local drag strip (had nothing better to do, so...) While there I contracted a terminal disease for which there is no cure, only weekly treatments
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. DRAG RACING. It got so bad that while on the phone talking with a buddy I mentioned something about a guys car being "nitrous injected" and my wife popped off that I was NitrousInfected and that has been my screenname ever since.


----------



## navionjim

No big story here either, I've been in aviation all my life, it's my profession and first love followed by cooking, sailing, and now formerly brewing, pyrotechnics, writing and model aircraft. Not necessarily in that order.

I've had several private aircraft over the years,  but my best airplane by far was a 1947 North American Navion designated N8874H. I flew that airplane for 12 years and took it from Oregon to Alaska, to Florida and throughout Mexico. I loved it and should never have sold it. But it just got too expensive and under this New "W" style post 9-11 Government, things became ridiculously draconian, authoritarian and restrictive. This aint the USA it used to be by any standard but I don't want this post to become my soapbox either so I'll just say I sold it and let that one go. 

Anyway I used to fly with a really great bunch of friends and we would take long flights together going to air shows or go camping in remote places. Two of the other pilots were also named Jim, so I became NavionJim they became JimBeach and SenecaJim just to tell us apart when we were talking plane to plane enroute somewhere. The nicknames stuck even on the ground, and I started using it as my on-line user name on-line years ago too. It's been with me ever since. I'll probably wear it forever now.


----------



## richtee

Soo many great stories! Dayumm.. I need to change mine to "Flippy" Now THAT has a story...  LOL!


----------



## pescadero

I must agree, this really is a great thread.  It is young and will only grow as more members find out about it.  Too much good stuff to memorize, so well be referred to very often.  

For me, my name came from my boat.  Living on the west coast of Oregon, I spend a lot of time, in and on the ocean.  I have a 41 foot ocean boat.  It is an ex commercial fishing boat, that we took out of the Canadian fishing fleet.  We ran her down the strait to the ocean and then on down to Oregon.  She has been completely reconditioned for family recreation.  When we bought her, we named her â€œPescaderoâ€.  Sort of a Spanish slang for â€œFish Mongerâ€.  We spend a lot of time off shore for Salmon, Halibut, Tuna, ocean crabbing etc.  I just found myself taking on the name, as I spend much of leisure my time boating or diving for seafood, of one type or another.  Everyone just considers me a â€œFish Mongerâ€.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Skip


----------



## gypsyseagod

well here's my story...
i used to move around quite a bit & travel a lot & our commercial fishing boat was named "gypsy rose" (after the original burlesque dancer gypsy rose lee)- so thats the gypsy part.
seagod- well,since there a million gypsys listed on the internet(this was back around aol version 3 whatever year that was) and i am an old seadog.. long story short- i typo'd. but in the first forum i was on so many people thought it cool or funny well it just stuck.
p.s. i've been waiting on mother ocean or poseidon to call me on it ever since....


----------



## richtee

Hmm...   HMMM... OK  i'm lettin' it go....


----------



## gypsyseagod

dad named the boat. personally i would have named it the cacafuego.


----------



## richtee

Owwwww~   too many ABT's!


----------



## fatback joe

LOL 

Then would your name here be cacafuegoseagod???


----------



## gypsyseagod

lmao.. nooo..


----------



## jbee-smokin

The guys at work used to call me JB, and I have been keeping bees off, and on for around fifteen years. I know kind of boring...

Jerry


----------



## dionysus

Long before I discovered the joys of true low and slow Q, my passion was, and still is, wine. Bacchus always seemed to be taken, thus my screen name became:  Dionysus - Greek God of wine.


----------



## shellbellc

Nothing special here either, named after the Beatles song Michelle.  In the song it goes "Michelle, my bell", so growing up family called me shellbell.  Well except for the first couple of years my little bro had a lisp and called me elsh.   The C is just the first letter of my last name.


----------



## smokin for life

Ok here goes.. when I lived in TX I really got hooked on eating "Q". When I moved up here to Philadelphia There was no way I could find BBQ like I was use to. So I told myself if I ever learn how to do it, I'd be ..... (Drum roll please) Smokin For Life.


----------



## drinkdosequis

Its what I do


----------



## walking dude

gypsy.......then shouldn't that of been.......gypsyseaDOG?

heheheh

anyone ever read the STAND.......stephen king's book?
i have had this nick for so many years.......like others have said.......other forums, bboards........and such

i went with Walking Dude.........only ONE person, knew where that name came from...........it was what Randall Flagg was known as.......

and no i don't walk.......ANYWHERE.......hahah....not even golfing.......i only golf to ride around, and drink beer..........LMAO


d8de


----------



## placebo

Yep great book dude, the mini series wasn't bad either. I can't wait for The Talisman the movie to come out.

Gypsy's name reminded me of a joke: Ever heard the one about the agnostic, dislexic, insomniac?

He stayed up all night pondering the existence of dog......


----------



## walking dude

LOLOL god one pla.

oh YEAH......the making a movie outta that.......wow..........wonder if the sequal then will be the black house.......hope you read that one.........

another great book.......the talisman

as added thought.............a schictzo.........never eats alone


d8de


----------



## ajthepoolman

Mine comes from three sources.

aj - my dad can't spell the name he gave me, Adrian.  He always spells it "Adrain", so he started using aj.  I liked it.  Sure beats hearing "Yo Adrian!" every 5 minutes!  (don't do it!)

the pool -  Dad started a swimming pool business and dragged me into it kicking and screaming!  I sold, installed, serviced and renovated many swimming pools and spas for 10 years.  

man - I have a pe...whoa, this is a family forum!  I am a boy.

When I set up my very first email account, I went with ajthepoolman as a handle.  World wide fame and notariety have followed ever since!


----------



## walking dude

WD wonders who will be first to hollar ........YO.........A****** here


d8de


----------



## ba_loko

"Yo, Adrian!".......(wonder no more......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)

My nick...well, BA stands for my home city, Broken Arrow.  The rest are initials.  My wife is named Linda, and I am Kev.  Our last name starts with "O".

I have the same username on various forums throughout the internet.


----------



## gofish

I used to play alot of online poker (not for real money) and GoFish was taken ........... So I went with Brown Trout.  I really liked it, I emailed my Dad with the site link and told him to look out for that handle.  He emailed back and asked "is that handle supposed to resemble a _*floating turd*?_"  I replied back with a LOL,  and said yes ...... dont tell Mom!

Well the reply came back "this is your Mother!"   I still laugh about that when ever I log in to play a few hands


----------



## walking dude

WD falls outta his chair, holding his gut, laughing so HARD........

good one go fish............tho with that nick i thought you was going to say, since a child, you LOVE playing ....... Go Fish..........



d8de


----------



## tatonka3a2

Great topic.... 

Mine is actually pretty simple too.  Our deer hunting unit here is 3A2 and my parents have a buffalo ranch (aka Tatonka).  We are hoping to be there in about a yr and have our own herd eventually.


----------



## walking dude

kewl..........maybe you and mossy can then make some good buffler mozz. cheese.........good stuff maynard




d8de


----------



## ajthepoolman

Wow.  17 minutes between "Yo Adrian!"s.  That is about the longest I have ever gone!


----------



## smokewatcher

My favorite beer!


----------



## smokeydobee

Well, I am always smoking or grilling something and if not maybe just watching a fire in the firepit so I often smell smokey and the dobee part.. best dog I ever had was a doberman.... so smokeydobee

Good thread.

Ken


----------



## Dutch

When I first signed on with SMF my screen name was Earl D- Just couldn't come up with something unique at the time.

With a fairly large collection of Dutch Ovens, teaching DO cooking classes and Ma Dutch and me competing in Dutch Oven cook-offs, one of the "adopted" kids introduced me to his family and friends as the "Dutch Oven King" when I was doing some DO cooking at a car show and folks just shortened it down to Dutch. Figured it was unique enough so I changed my screen name from Earl D- 

This past season, Ma Dutch and me have been doing more judgeing than competitive cooking though.


----------



## lisacsco

LisaCSCO

_*C*_olorado _*S*_prings _*Co*_lorado


oh yeah, Lisa is my name...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I just thought it would easy for others to remember.


----------



## urban griller

Mine is the name of my Catering company and BBQ Cooking school, how did they get the name Urban Griller, it was about 7 gin and tonics and a couple of sheets of foolscap!


----------



## wavector

While studying physics in college, I remember a wave vector as a function of a light and sound wave in Cal-Based Physics III (sight and sound). Basically, it's a combination of the two words and is used in theoretical papers concerning wave functions of many types. With Doppler Effect, the wave vector is represented by "k".

Being an electrician, I thought is was suitiable for me as a screen name.


----------



## yellowtin

I used to race stock cars, and every year we would have to put new fenders and other parts of the body on the car.  It is called "skinning" or "tinning" the car. My cars were usually yellow, so when I had to come up with a name years ago for logons, I just used yellowtin.
By the way, I discovered how to make a small fortune in racing.  Start with a large one!


----------



## camocook

I got my first computer a little more than a year ago and picked an email address. GUZZLINGOURMET.Cooking is my hobby and I like beer.I enjoy hunting and my woman bought a camo apron,oven mitt,and pot holder.I already had the hat and shirt.I said to her, at home I can be the guzzling gourmet,and at camp I can be the camo cook.I chose that for this forum.


----------



## beebeque

Last name is BEEBE. Great story. What creativity, Huh!

*Can't wait to hear from SoFlaQuer !!!!!!*


----------



## lisacsco

SOme of these stories are great!!  I had always tried to figure out some of the names and I never even came close!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Lisa


----------



## mj-air23

I was and still am a big fan of Michael Jordan, too bad he is still not playing, and I saw he had Air23 on one of his license plates, so I added the MJ and there you have it. A tribute to the greatest basketball player ever...JMHO. I love this website!!


----------



## fatback joe

I was thinking the same thing. I always had my thoughts about how different names came out and I have not been right yet...........well I think I did figure out FLA Griller. LOL 

I figured you probably worked for Cisco.


----------



## lisacsco

Joe, you are the 3rd person who thought that!!


----------



## richtee

Be really cool iffin' yer first was Quincy   ;{)


----------



## shellbellc

Yellowtin;By the way said:
			
		

> Now that's funny!


----------



## geek with fire

I suppose mine is one of the simple ones. I AM a Geek! It's not an insult....that's the way God wired me.

Now the "0xDEADBEEF" thing under my signon, well, that's an old IBM thing you'll have to wikipedia.  Again, very much Geek related.

Nice thread.


----------



## shellbellc

Dude, you are a geek!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 There are ten types of people, those who know binary and those who don't.


----------



## fatback joe

LOL  That joke just loses something with 10 being spelled out.  LOL


----------



## geek with fire

yea, and don't make me pull out the HEX jokes!

On a slightly related note (geek that is), I just won 2nd place in a robotics contest for my smoker temperature controller program (USB-Q).  Not quite up there with world domination, but I was pleased none the less (and 100 duckets didn't hurt my feelings either):
http://forums.trossenrobotics.com/showthread.php?t=1141


----------



## fatback joe

Yeah, congratulations.  Someone posted that link just the other day on here.


----------



## geek with fire

hey, gnarly!  I must have missed that thread.  This stupid day job is really getting in the way of my forum reading


----------



## squeezy

I would too ... if it was cheaper here ... which it is definitely not!


----------



## fatback joe

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=9379

Here it is


----------



## gypsyseagod

congrats geek. now will you be installing a robotic arm to flip meat. it could go w/ the robotic beer tossing fridge that was on letterman.


----------



## payson

No fun here, simply my middle name. It's unique so I like it.


----------



## monstah

I am a singer in a rock band and I *very* much enjoy food and beer (I think I'm in the right place!) When one of my close friends came to one of my shows (and the subsequent after-party), he was able to see _just how much _I enjoy the "finer things in life"... to which he replied, "Dude, you're a Monstah!!!" Of course, being from New England, he did not pronounce it "Monster", because we don't know how to say the 18th letter of the alphabet, we can only say "ahhhhh"! 

The name stuck from there, and now that's how I'm introduced on stage. Some people still don't even know my real name.

It also makes reference to an architectural structure that resides on the home field of my favorite baseball team, the Boston Red Sox (been a fan all my life!)


----------



## low&slow

I guess mine is pretty self-explanatory.
Its the ONLY way I cook.


----------



## stonez own q

Mine's pretty easy also....Middle name is Blackstone (was my grandmothers maiden name) You know how parents in the 60's came up with original names....... Nicknamed "Stoney" and have been Stoneman on several forums.  When I'm Queing I'm pretty much in my own zone.... Thought "Stonez Own Q" pretty much covered things.....

Thanks to everyone who has posted so far.  It gives everyone else a small bit of your personal side to think about....Lots of great stories...

Charles


----------



## jmedic25

I'm a firefighter/Paramedic and my first name is Justin  so Jmedic.  The 25 is from when I used to be 25.  HA


----------



## wilson

Not to much to mine, back in my wild long haired Heavy Metal Hero Days, my family use to call me Wicked Wilson Pickett just to bust my stones, well it stuck, Over the years it got shorted to just Wilson.
Ron


----------



## squeezy

Got my nickname when I was about 13 from a friend's dad when I was introduced to him. He asked me what my last name was, and to that he said " Seabrook ....... Squeezebrook .... Squeezy " ... and it stuck for a few years, then forgotten for over 25 years until I walked into a bar an old friend owned.
Soon as he seen me, he said "Squeezy how ya doin' ?" and introduced me to his staff and friends as Squeezy not Paul. Got use to the name all over again ....

Great idea for a thread!


----------



## bigg125

SmokinMountainMan- Pretty self explanatory but I had writers block when i picked it. does anyone else have a wife that shakes her head in disgust at how into this "Hobby" you get. I am still a couple weeks from my first smoke and it occupies most of my waking moments. LOL
SMM


----------



## squeezy

I can relate ....planning the next one before I've eaten the one I'm working on now!


----------



## pigcicles

Yep Mrs. PC is a major head shaker.. but she eats good food.


----------



## deejaydebi

Congrats Geek we thought that was you!


----------



## linescum

Mine is kind of a trade nickname being a lineman and all the bars we've been thrown out of...my other nic is Linetrash


----------



## Deer Meat

I could not be happier with how this thread has grown. My own curiosity seems to be shared by all. 
There are so many interesting stories. A few of the names I thought I had figured out.......but boy was I wrong.

Thanks for making this such a great thread.


----------



## walking dude

heheh.......yeah deermeat........i don't walk OR hike if i can help it...........crap........its bad enuff i have to get up and go CLEAR over to the fridge.......man thats exhausting







d8de


----------



## t-bone tim

Great thread....at work we were asked to come up with a gag people would remember when we served them at our meat case ...so I got to thinkin....I cut out and painted 2 wooden t-bone steaks , painted them and hot glued them to a table top habatchi grill , bolted the grill to the top of a black hockey helmet and painted the name T-bone Tim on the front and walla T-bone the meat man was born ....I work for a large grocery chain here, had the president of the company visit one day thought it was great , wanted a pic 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ....conveniently I forgot to send him one


----------



## topsail girl

No real story here. I live and work in Raleigh NC but most of my weekends, vacations and holidays are spent down at Topsail. I've been using Topsail Girl for going on 12 years now. Same as alot of people, I'm topsailgirl @ whatever. com

This year my hubby and I haven't spent quite as much time down at the beach because we're trying to finish restoring a 1966 Chevelle Super Sport. We did a frame off resto and we've been putting it back together for a couple of years. This year we decided to really make the effort to get it done. One day I'll have pics for ya'll.

Great thread/sticky by the way. Some waaay cool imaginations here


----------



## jack

i had to think long and hard to come up with my name.....im just a simple boring fellow


----------



## coach tom

Nothing to imaganitive here. Coached Ice Hockey here in Erie, Pa. for 12 years. Age levels from 6 up to 18, house league & travel both.


----------



## gypsyseagod

man if ya ever said yer last name was landry.... i'd be right there.....


----------



## walking dude

tom landry coached hockey?

thought he coaced Fuutball.........as the waterboy's mamma called it


d8de


----------



## squeezy

How about sharing that pic with us .... hmmmmm?


----------



## Deer Meat

Dude I thought it was fooozball.


----------



## hawgheaven

Well, lessee... Hawg Heaven is the name of my soon2bee catering biz. How did I come up with that name you ask? One of my goals in life is to produce great Q for folks to enjoy... and when I achieve that goal, I'll be in "hog heaven", as my grandma used to say. I just changed the hog to hawg 'cause I like it.

Great thread!


----------



## crewdawg52

Easy one here.  Flew B-52s and "BUFF" crewmembers were known as "CrewDawgs".  If you look  in the visor, you can see its a self portrait.


----------



## cman95

101st Airborne, NVA/cong did not know what a eagle (Screaming Eagles) was so they called us chickenmen. My road name is Chickenman so here I became cman95. 95" motor on my scoot. Plus I love chicken.


----------



## geek with fire

BUFF is one of my favorite birds.  I've got a buddy that used to to fly BUFF and B2; just retired.


----------



## papadave

It's the name my grandkids gave me.


----------



## desert smokin

I live in the desert. I smoke meat. Not the result of a lot of mental ingenuity.


----------



## homebrew & bbq

Mine is just my two latest "hobbies". Although these new ones seem to have bumped the other hobbies into temporary retirement. Just not enough time to do them all.


----------



## stringcheese paul

Homebrew i see you are from Nebraska.  What town are you from?


----------



## blackhawk19

He's in Wakefield


----------



## shellbellc

still haven't seen SoFlaQuer's explanation yet!


----------



## chdolfnz

Well, I've read some very interesting and funny stories...but mine is not!!!
Actually mine is sort of boring and embarrasing!!!(you'll see why)...the ch is my initials...and the dolfnz is for the Miami Dolphins, my all time favorite 
team since I was old enough to know about football! anyone who follows
the NFL knows why this is embarrasing...they are 0-6 and probably the
worst team right now...oh well, I'll still root for them every week anyway!
Oh, by the way..I live in southeastern PA and always get razzed about
not being an Eagles fan.....NEVER!
PS...Miami still has the only undefeated team in NFL history..can be proud of something! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





chdolfnz


----------



## shellbellc

I can't believe your openly admitting you're against the Eagles!! I can just picture you at your local bar on a Sunday afternoon around here!  Have ever worn your colors to a home game? My husband is a Seahawks fan and I think it was two years ago we went to a Monday night game.  We weren't out of the car 30 seconds and a full can of beer went whizzing past our head...we're going to see them again this year, but he'll have his Eagles stuff on over top!


----------



## blackhawk19

If I had to guess it would be South Florida BBQer


----------



## chdolfnz

That's those Eagles fans for ya!!  ha ha...Never went to see any games at the Link, but did go to Fl to see the Dolphins play the Eagles 3 years ago for a Mon night game..what a blast we had...but the Eagles fans were everywhere..it was like a home game for them!!! They did get a bit obnoxtious (sp?)..but still had fun..we play the Eagles this year in Dec.
If I go, no visable Dolphin gear...I value my life!!!

chdolfnz


----------



## cstott

wow, this was a good thread was a good idea. 

Mine is pretty boring too. My name is Carl Stottlemyer and I often abbreviate  it as C. Stott, hence the login name: cstott. 

think Jennifer Lopez and J. Lo, but not as hott.


----------



## walking dude

i once wore my raiders colors to a k.c. game........luckily.......there was a bunch of us........and kc fans are pretty kewl...........now.......about the eagles fan.................wd will leave THAT one alone


d8de


----------



## dingle

This one is really gonna get ya.....it's my last name and that's what everyone calls me!!


----------



## cstott

i feel for you (about dealing with eagles fans). I was like 13 years old when my dad and uncle took me to veteran's stadium to see the dallas cowboys. My dad loves the cowboys so I grew up a cowboys fan. anyways the fans were terrible. Michael Irvin made his last play ever that day and as he lied on the field (not moving) the Eagles fans stood up cheering that the "killed Michael Irvin". I grew up loving Troy Aikman, Emmitt, and Michael, and it was a pretty scary moment seeing a hero (i agree on the best in the world, but what did i know) lying on the field hurt while Eagles fans danced and high 5ed in joy.


----------



## walking dude

NO KIDDING?

your last name is DINGLE?
man, you MUST be traminitize from grade school..........my last name is nichols........and everyone called me pickles

d8de


----------



## gofish

Must not be that odd of a name ...... this is a pic from The WVU Mountaineers bench ..... Do you have any friends like that?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Glad to meet you!


----------



## walking dude

darn fish.........GOOD CATCH.......nice membrance............is he related to you?

d8de


----------



## gofish

LOL, naw not me


----------



## flyboys

Hey, hey, hey, what's with all of the trashing of Eagles fans?!?  There is something to be said about the only fans that ever booed Santa Claus!!  I'am a die hard Eagles fan, but I do have to admit we went overboard cheering when Irving went down.  I remember watching that game and thinking that's not right.  Anyway, my screen name is for the Philadelphia Flyers, if you couldn't tell by the picture.  I wasn't blessed with an imagination.


----------



## flyboys

One of the best books I ever read!!


----------



## pigcicles

That's too funny.. I bet those two hang around together a lot


----------



## homebrew & bbq

Blackhawk is right. I'm from Wakefield, at least for the last 3 years. I grew up in Tecumseh and moved to Lincoln when I got married. Lived there for about 20 years.


----------



## walking dude

Flyboy......if you liked the Stand.........you should try the Talisman......King and Straub..........WITH a sequal..........i think it was gsg that mentioned they are making a movie outta The Talisman



d8de


----------



## short one

Well, here it is. In the 60's when CB radios were the thing, one of my buddies dubbed me Short One. Actually I am 6'5" tall and taller than all that I ran around with. When I registered on the forum, I typed in Shortone and entered it before I caught my mistake.

Used to get razzed about where the handle Short One came from. I know someone here will have something to say so go ahead and have fun, I have broad shoulders and have probably heard about all the ways people think I got my handle.

By the way, this is a great thread and I am enjoying it very much. Like others have posted, I am way off on some handles.


----------



## walking dude

CRAP shortone........YOU beat me too it............LOLOLOLOL



d8de


----------



## pigcicles

Steve the first thing you have to remember, especially at your age, is that it is NOT a handle ....


----------



## short one

Left the door open didn't I Pigcircles!!!!


----------



## pigcicles

Close the barn door Steve... your handle is sticking out


----------



## kennymn

No exciting or funny stories with my screen name just - Kenny is my name and I'm from Minnesota ( MN )


----------



## short one

Thanks Pig, better half says she will help get the door closed.


----------



## ds7662

Well the "ds" is my job title - deputy sheriff, the 7662 is my badge number. No great story just easy for me to remember.


----------



## walking dude

DUDE RUNS...........


hehe j/k

d8de


----------



## flyboys

Thanks Walking Dude, I'll have to read that one next.


----------



## stringcheese paul

Thats cool.  I currently reside in omaha but have lived all over this great state.


----------



## walking dude

heck paul........jump on I-80, in two hours or so........you be here with us.......me and smokebuzz who lives bout 45 minutes north

theres some other real close by............

tho getting abit late in the year......tho i smoke year round.......even in my lil ecb


d8de


----------



## walking dude

also......d8de won't mention the huskers.......promise..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			















d8de


----------



## hawgheaven

Shortone;102205 said:
			
		

> ...In the 60's when CB radios were the thing...[/quote]
> What?! Huh?! Ya' mean they're not any more?! I got one in my pickup and one in my Jeep...


----------



## dingle

@ my age now there isn't much I haven't heard. Although, now I'm realizing there are not many people that forget the name Dingle. True kids can be real harsh at times.


----------



## Dutch

Whoo-hoo!!! We got us another Law Dawg here!!  Way to go, ds-I'm a former law dawg meownself-City Police Dept. (Reserve Officer); County-Deputy Constable; Uncle Sam's Army and National Guard- Military Police.


----------



## Dutch

Steve, I thought that's what "short horn" stood for!!!


----------



## Dutch

Since Fla. Jeff is absent, I'll give you a 'plaination- Since Jeff hails from South Florida and since he is also a great "Quer", he just kind of lumped them together and came up with SoFlaQuer.


----------



## stringcheese paul

Set a date and I'll try to make it.  I got to get over that direction sometime, apparently there is an abundance of Model A parts that are calling my name.


----------



## shellbellc

Yeah, someone else posted that...I guess I was looking to deep at it...quite obvious now that it's pointed out!


----------



## walking dude

at the moment waiting on smokebuzz to clear out a weekend.........

but will keep in touch.........


d8de


----------



## blackhawk19

Yeah, I posted that, we don't want to know where your mind was at


----------



## roper76

mine is not too exciting i am a team roper not much lately but anyway i was born in '76 so there ya have it roper76


----------



## squeezy

User names don't need to be exciting ... only meaningful to it's owner.
Yours is great!


----------



## Deer Meat

Once again, this has really turned into a great thread. I have really enjoyed reading all the posts, as have many others on SMF. 

I get the feelin that everyone seems to know each other a little better now.


----------



## navionjim

Walking Dude,
Yup


----------



## navionjim

Walking Dude,
Yup I recognized that name when I first saw it. But It also reminded me of one of the best beers in America, Homo Erects. brewed by WALKING MAN out of Stevenson Washington right on the Columbia River. Their advertising is the same road sign used at crosswalks.
Jimbo


----------



## walking dude

jim           ?


d8de


----------



## salbaje gato

"salbaje gato" is spanish for wildcat which is one of my favorite cars. i have a 1966 buick wildcat that is unfinished. largely due to the fact that i stared building a smoker while waiting for the primer on the wildcat to cure, which should take a week or so for some of my paint jobs. I have since built two other smokers, and the mighty wildcat is still waiting for her topcoat. my plan is to use her to pull my newest project to the west coast nationals car show next summer.   wildcat aka   salbaje gato


----------



## redbrinkman1955

Mine is from my $8.00 garage sell find Redbrinkman and the year of my birth 1955 no big whoop
Good Luck And Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## smoke freak

I dont know how long this thread has been around but I love it. Kinda crazy.
As for my name..... I think it comes from back in the seventies..... cant remember..... if you know what I mean.


----------



## cajun_1

cajun_1  ...  Just me  ...


----------



## squeezy

Herbal of course!


----------



## smokin for life

Originally Posted by *SMOKE FREAK* 


 
_I dont know how long this thread has been around but I love it. Kinda crazy.
As for my name..... I think it comes from back in the seventies..... cant remember..... if you know what I mean._

_You mean you were smoking FATTY'S way back then?_


----------



## smoke freak

I think thats it. I cant remember....


----------



## pigcicles

In the words of George Carlin.. 'Roll one, smoke one, eat one'


----------



## linbru

My normal screen name on other sites is "screen" because I own a screenprint, embroidery and promotional products business. It is who I am.

When I came to this site (last week) I thought I needed something new.
Well, my wife laughed at me when I told her I wanted to learn how to smoke meats. She laughs at me everytime I come back from a fish gathering and tell her about how the guys had me help cook this or that. I usually fry the potatos. No big challenge there.  I tell her about the meals these guys prepare and she just laughs and says, "see! other men now how to cook and so what did you do?". 
Well when I told here I wanted to learn how to smoke meats just like my fishing buddies. She said to find a good site and learn all I can and then she would be more then happy to work with me and we could do this together. 
Thus, LINBRU.  If we are going to work on this together then a screen name that combines us.  Linda=LIN  Bruce=BRU. I felt since she is an awsome chef(farm girl) she should get top billing.
Bruce


----------



## muddy pond

Interesting question....mine is from swimming in the pond and getting caught...no, seriously it was given to me by a customer of Muddy Pond Barbeque and i liked it so it has stuck like the mud here in central Tennessee.


----------



## richtee

yer in the right place. And *I* do all the cooking 'round this ranch. For over 20 years. Another 10 before that single. And STILL learn something nearly every day here.


----------



## flyin'illini

I am an Illinois alum and the 89 bball team went to the final four and was nicknamed the 'flyin'illini'    (89 is my grad yr)   I use this name in another on-line forum and decided to use it here.


----------



## blacknbluedog

I used to have a dirt bike with a black gas tank on it. It was a Husqvarna, a Swedish bike. People call it a husky for short, like the dog. One day I was at a bike shop and a friend walked in said and hey theres a black dog in the back of your truck. The name kinda stuck. But the username blackdog is quite popular so I modified it. I like to listen to blues so I added it on. Besides when I ride I do a lot of crashing so blacknblue seems to fit real well.
Brian


----------



## rip

Well I suck at first shooter video games. My kids like for me to play and I always die first. Hence the name RIP.


----------



## ba_loko

LOL, RIP.  That's great!  Time with kids is always priceless.


----------



## rip

Yes sir, and they always get a big LOL about it too.


----------



## fat sal

Why "Fat Sal?"  A couple reasons.

Sal *is* my real name.  That part isn't made-up.  But "Sal" alone is a pretty lame Q handle.

The only adjective I've ever heard accompanying Sal was "Fat."  There was some mafioso named Fat Sal.  There is also a Fat Sal's Pizzeria somewhere out east.  But no "Fat Sal's BBQ Shack" anywhere.  

I thought it sounded kinda funny.  You know...like "Goldberg's Pizza" or "Lebowski's Chinese Takeout."

One thing's for sure.  I'm not very fat.  I weigh 138lbs--that's probably half the size of the average competive Q'r, I'll bet.

But don't be fooled.  I eat like a 300 pounder.

Sal


----------



## twistertail

Twistertail is the same name I use on a fishing site I'm a member of.  For those of you who dont know, a twistertail is a fishing lure and its what I use about 90% of the time when I'm fishing.


----------



## crownovercoke

Well I used to be a bartender and had many regular customers.  Many new me by my name some by my last name only "Crownover" and some couldnt even remember that... It was a bar... So to help with the word association I told them Crownover like Crown-over-Coke and the name kinda stuck.


----------



## down yonder bbq

Being from down south Texas, we used to ask for directions and the old timers would always say Down Yonder A Ways when describing a distance. So we moved to Washington and when folks would ask how far something is, we would just say Down Yonder Aways. So it seemed like a good name to call the company, eventually someone will ask where we are located and we will just say DY aways..........


----------



## johnd49455

I have no imagination so I have always used my 1st name... being John it is not uncommon t be in a group of people & have more than one John So I added the 1st initial of my last name. I almost always use that & have become known by the name John D. anyway. When using letters only the name johnd is almost always already used so I added my zipcode to the end of my name.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq

Mine all started with Gramason.... calling his horseshoe pits..."Top of the Hill"...  At my annual 4th of July Bash Gramason and Smokeys my pet and others were throwing horseshoes... eating... drinking... and broke a horseshoe in half during a game.... Gramason came up with the name shortly after and made the sign for the "shed-hangout"

the sign on the smoker:
 says...  Busted Luck Horseshoes Cold Brews and Bar0-B-Que  Havre de Grace Maryland 21078


----------



## sisco

Mine started with my Great-great granddad who passed it down to my Granddad who passed it on to my dad then he gave it to me. I passed it on to my son and daughter just because it seems to be a family tradition.


----------



## ggnutsc

I guess I fit into the boring category. 
GGNUTSC is company issued. Way back when we started using PCs at work everyone was issued a login ID that is their first two initials and the first five letters of their last name. I've just used it for almost everything since then. Even my personal email at home. 
I guess I'm saving my originality for the kitchen.

I know....It's sad, but true.


----------



## figjam

Mine is an acronym that I heard has been dubbed on Phil Mickelson behind his back.  It stands for *F**** *I*'m *G*ood *J*ust *A*sk *M*e.


----------



## policecom

Ok, I will throw my mundane explaination of my screen name in too.  I've been 28 years in Police Emergency Communications and back in the days where AOL was a big thing, I used that name as my screen name.  Been doing it ever since.  Shortened down from Police Communications is  Policecom.


----------



## millstream

I'm just trying to keep things simple.... Millstream is the name of the business I own.  I used to try and keep different names for the various forums I participate in but usually forget which one goes to what forum and try and log on the car wash forum as "IBFLYIN" and try and log on the powered parachute forum with" IBWASHINCARS" Now it's millstream for all and if I could only keep all my passwords organized
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.............


----------



## navionjim

To hell with your screen name, whos the hottie?


----------



## hawgheaven

Hey, that's my WIFE!!


----------



## fatback joe

Mind if I come over and hang out for a while?


----------



## dono

my first name is Don and my last name starts with an O :-)

I'm also a happy member of AA for 14 years so DonO is a common name for me


----------



## hawgheaven

Depends on your definition of "hanging out"...


----------



## squeezy

Yeah ... don't we wish?


----------



## navionjim

Well Damn man, talk about smokin.... You must be doing something right.


----------



## figjam

Her name is Kelly Brook.  Do a google image search on her and you won't be disappointed



You wish.


----------



## wavector

Are you Kelly Brook?


----------



## swkegelguy

Mine is my common screen name due to my work in the bowling related company I work for.


----------



## stl-srt8

STL = St. Louis
SRT8 = I own a Dodge Charger SRT-8 

One of my Favorite Pics that goes with the screen-name:







It is also the screen name I use now on all of the Car-Oriented Forums I am a member of.


----------



## skinnerc06

Last name... First initial.. Year I graduated highschool


----------



## blackhawk19

Wow, you're just a young pup, wish I had that many years of smoking to look forward to.


----------



## figjam

I wish ... I would never leave the shower.


----------



## oleolson

My last name is Olson and I'm Norwegian.


----------



## powerpig

I got my wife a so called pot belly pig for her birthday years ago.  Turned out to be a beer belly pig.  Anyway, the pig's name was Piggy Sue.  I had a name the pig contest on my radio show and the winner got a canned ham.  I called it powerpig after the radio station in Tampa.  I was trying to come up with a name for my tech company and the pig came wandering by so I named the company Powerpig Consulting.  The pig is gone now.  (no, I didn't smoke it)  But the name lives on.


----------



## jbg4208

*jbg4208* is my user identification at work.  use it everyday to logon to the computer. Pretty simple. Easy to remember. 

and *Boone* is my middle name. Went by that name all through high school. Kinda ironic that I live in the same county too.


----------



## stacks

While playing video games with my son I used the screen name DAD. He said I needed to use a cooler name, so I typed in STACKS. He wanted to know if I came up with it because I BBQ? I told him yes. (I actually got the nickname while playing blackjack, from a friend who wasn't as... skillful as myself). My son let me know I should change my screen name to "gonnagetyourbuttwhooped." I didn't... Just call me Stacks


----------



## gofish

As soon as I saw PowerPig ............ I wondered if you were a BTLS guy
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ........ dont hold it against me, it is a great name for this forum too


----------



## powerpig

Thanks, looks like you're close to me.  We'll have to get together and compare notes one day.


----------



## gofish

When I can get out of the office for a long weekend, I head right to the Shenandoah River!  I'll have to make a pitstop for a pork sandwich one day.  I'll just look for the smoke!


----------



## smokeys my pet

You can see mine in my avatar. He loves to ride all the time. Car, truck,anything with wheels he just wants to go.


----------



## wingrider78

This was a fun post to read....so I will contribute.  As you can see from my avatar, I own a Goldwing.  I ride a Goldwing.  I was born in 78.  WingRider78...pretty simple.  Been using the name since I bought my first wing when I was 19....had them ever since.


----------



## k5yac

Avatar - The AA patch is for the "All Americans" of the U.S. Army's 82nd Airborne Division. I was 11B1P (Airborne Infantry) from 94-99 for those that are interested.

Screen Name - K5YAC is my amateur radio call sign.


----------



## teacup13

my turn..lol

not so exciting

my missus loves small animals, teacup pomeranians,teacup chihauhua's and i like teacup Himalayans (for you canadians, its the cats on the Royalle T.P. commercial, they are actually full grown)

my favorite # is 13 which is the day my daughter was born on..

hence teacup13


----------



## tys

Mine's pretty interesting.

It's my name.  :)


----------



## swkegelguy

Mine came from work. I was traveling the southwestern states for the company I work for, Kegel. It is bowling related for those of you that know it for something completely different.


----------



## blacklab

Mine is in remeberance (sp) of my favorite friend


----------



## smokingrookie

This has been a great thread, my name came from what I was the first time I logged on to this site a smoking rookie, very uncreative I know but I figure that compared to some of the veterans on this site I will always be a "smoking rookie" next to them.


----------



## gorillagrilla

Gorilla sort of comes from gorilla warfare ( although some people think I look like a gorilla ) Back in the day , before I started smok'in , my friend and I did a lot of grillin. We didnt want to just grill at home so we would see where we could get away with it. Working full time led to alot of night grillin , and around here all parks etc close at sunset.Cops or rangers would show up sometimes,but if the food was already cookin they would usually let us finish !Always looking for new places , sometimes if we got to hungry we would just pull over and use the portable in the back of the pickup !


----------



## dalmorloson

I have 6 children. Before the last 2 were born (ages 2 and 4) my screen name was part of each of their names. Dallas, Morgan, Logan, and Mattison. I have just always used it since. I guess now my name should be dalmorlosoniey (Kylie and Bailey).


----------



## iadubber

I'm from Iowa, ia, and I work on Volkswagens ALOT, dubber. 

iadubber :)


----------



## cook1536

Mine is also pretty simple. cook is my last name and the 1536 is my dads birthday. 1-5-1936 as me and my dad are pretty tight.


----------



## oldgrandman

I am getting old, love to fish the Grand river (in GR, MI), and I love old Grand-daD bourbon....but someone called me Grandman once for one reason or another, and I liked it. Just added the old part...cause I am feelin it!


----------



## hockeyhead

I'm love hockey big time, used to have season tickets for the Sioux City Muskies. Gas and beer prices got to be too much, still love the hockey!!!


----------



## bayoubear

at six four and 300 lbs... along with the beard i guess... ive been told i looked like a big ole bear and being from the bayou country of louisiana i guess it just sort of fits.


----------



## brentman0110

Well, my name is Brent and all throughout my life I have heard from most of my buddies, "Hey Brent man, ya know..." And thus...Brentman was born! Lastly, my avatar is simple...I drink more Jack than I do water, unless you count the water that I mix with my JD; although, my doctor hates me.


----------



## kookie

Mine is an old nickname from high school, it started because there were two of use with the same  first name in a class and the teacher couldn't pronounance my last name. So the teacher started calling my Kookie. So it stuck and I have been called Kookie or Kookiemonster or some form of it ever since. Guess thats why my email has been [email protected] where ever since I first got an email addy. More people know me by my nickname then by my real name. lol. 

Great post, nice to see the story behind the name. 

Kookie


----------



## bubbly top bbq

Mine comes two of my favorite things to do, beer(brewing and drinking) and smoking.... It's also why my wife has me walking on the treadmill at 4:00 in the morning.......


----------



## longshot

I would love to give some great story about being a sniper or some such romantic reason, but alas (don't know if I should admit this) he was my favorite X-Man, his power was incredible good luck and he threw knives.  Pretty lame huh?

Go ahead laugh
LS


----------



## azqer

Im from Arizona and I love to Q.


----------



## desertlites

I live in the desert and I have a angle grinder with a chain saw attachment,I  take squite,ironwood etc stumps and scarve till they tell me to stop(wood talkes to me)and I make really cool lamps from them,so I desertlites


----------



## zdave

I'm Dave, and the Z is for my old Datsun 240z which I unfortunately sold about 5 years ago.  Maybe I'll pick up another someday.


----------



## fred420

i look like fred flintstone and well, 420????????????????


----------



## bb53chevpro

I am a car nut, been working on them since I was 14. About 6 years ago, I purchased a 1953 Chevy truck since the "NOS" twisted the heck out of my Nova (frame was not tied). Since the purchase of this truck, I have chopped the top 6 inches, Channelled it 6 inches, narrowed the rear frame, cut the original front frame off and attached a 73 Monte Carlo front to it. There is a big block 468 cubic inch chevy motor on the shelf.
bb=big block
53=year of truck
chev=make of truck
pro=prostreet. 
But with the long hard hours I work and 3 children, there is not much time or money to work on this project. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I think this smokin stuff is a great new hobby that everyone in my family can enjoy.


----------



## 3montes

This should explain it for me..


----------



## kratzx4

Nothing as exciting as some just the first 5 letters of last name and with the Mrs and 2 daughters there are 4 of us hence kratz times 4 or kratzx4


----------



## sumosmoke

My father, and now my friends, fondly refer to me as a sumo wrestler because of my stature. I have not seen sumo wrestling for females so I think I'm safe (for now) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Needless to say, I love to smoke and the names just happened to fit together nicely.


----------



## catfish

I like to catfish and have used this for a while.


----------



## bigronhuntalot

It was a nickname from hunting buddies as I somehow had the knack of being there at the right time for the kill.  I also spend ALOT of time in the woods scouting and hunting.   I am not so Big but Big at Heart... LOL


----------



## mydnyte

I originally started using the name "Midnight Rider" based on that old Allman Brothers song, since it was one of my farorite all time songs.  But, everyone just shortened it it to "Midnight" or even "Mid" so I just started using that.  Then changed the vowells to "y"s ala the way Lynyrd Skynyrd spelled there name.


----------



## vegansbeware

Well, I don't have a computer at home so everything you see from me on here is done from my office computer. I work with a woman that is a self proclaimed VEGAN! All I hear from her is how bad smoke is for the environment and how the smoking process changes the molecular structure of the meat so much that it is actually bad for you. All those damn good tasting carcenogens are so bad for me.

So, I told her that she was trying to hug the wrong tree because I had just bought my CharGriller, or as I called it, "my roughtly $200.00 meat crematorium."

Cows eat grass and grain, Pigs eat mostly grain and feed, Chickens eat grain and feed...They all taste damn good on a grill. Vegans eat Grain and Grass......

So, VEGANS BEWARE.


----------



## richtee

Heh.... nice turn of phrase there


----------



## av8tor

I used to fly helicopters in the National Guard and we were called aviators so just a play with the letters.


----------



## squeezy

I love it ... thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## vegansbeware

Glad you like that! As I post more and get to know you all a little better. I will hopefully get a few more "chuckes" out of y'all. Glad to a member of a site like this. I love it! You would have to be a fool to not use the info provided on here.


----------



## bertjo44

This is a great post. Dont' feel bad Richtee. I am Bert J. and back in college our best B-baller wore #44, have been using bertjo44 since. Say that's not exciting.


----------



## abelman

I do a lot of fly fishing both in the mountains and the saltwater flats. as such, I only use Abel reels, so Abelman made some sense to me.


----------



## packplantpath

3montes, I'm sure glad your avatar is not fullMonty, b/c then the pic wouldn't have been so good.

I'm pack plant path, because I'm a plant pathology grad student (well, was when I came up with the name, graduated now) at NCSU home of the wolfpack.  Unfortunately, we suck.


----------



## tell you what bbq

My name is what people say when they eat ma' Q... TELL YOU WHAT!!! That is some GOOD Mo*@#~ [email protected]#4%& Q!!!!


----------



## pitrow

I've had several different screen names over the years, each reflecting my current interest and what type of site I was on. My current one I've been using for a while now as it's the name of my web design business (Pit Row Productions) and I thought it'd fit in well here... brings up images of long rows of bbq pits.... ahh... heaven.


----------



## teeotee

I've used this screen name for about ten years now. I had a motorcycle wreck and busted up my arm pretty bad. Had an external fixator sticking out of my arm for 6 months. I was also a bit of a trekkie fan as were my buddies and they made comments about me becoming one of the borg. Around the same time i had just gotten a third cat and called him three of three - hence T-O-T, thought hmmm that'll be a good screen name


----------



## snowball

When I was a youngster, my hair would bleach out in the sun. One day someone looked at me and said I looked like a Snowball. When I got my computer and needed a username, the name Snowball just popped into my head.
P.S.
Now, my hair is gone but my white beard keeps the name alive!

Regards,
Snowball


----------



## ncdodave

ncdodave is a shortened version of my email address which I came up with when I first got on line and set up an email account. ncdodave is short for norcaldutchovendave, as in my signature. Its a long email address but, some guy in New York beat me to just plain dutch oven Dave. We both are well know across the country because of your names.  I've smoked meat and mostly fish for years and always looked up to all you professional competition smoking teams. Now I can learn hear from the greatest and someday join the ranks.  As you can see in my signature I have a huge collection of Dutch ovens but, I am looking for a small smoking trailer and I love smoking meat which is the PERFECT fit to go with Dutch ovens. I live in Northern California so it all just fits me pretty well.


----------



## tendriver

Just started flying Citation X's when I joined up.


----------



## buck_snorts

Okay, I don't how many responses there were to this, but I just read them all!  Great idea!

So, on to my screen name:

A long time ago, when sipping a few suds, someone would always pass a little gas.  One fellow would always say " Get yer gun!  I just heard a buck snort!".  Someone else would pop up with "No, that was just a barking spider!".  So, later in life, I turned my garage into a home brewery.  I needed a name for it, so that I could print up a few business cards, so that I could buy stuff at wholesale without a tax stamp, and just to make it sound like German, which was my favorite home brew style, I called it the "Barkenspeider Brewhaus".  Who was the head brewmaster?  Me!  Buck Snorts!  And after a few mugs of the stuff,  the brewery and myself would earn our names...  

I've gotten quite a few chuckles from this thread, and I hope you all get a grin or two from this post.  And the next time you've tipped a few suds, remember to call my name!

Buck


----------



## domn8_ion

I CANNOT believe I've missed this thread for 6 months.
My name is Dominic, but some of my friends at work call me Dominator. I shortened it to Domn8r for my paintball team jersey. Then I started using a marker called an Ion. 
After using it for a while I started making custom bodies for Ions. My website was  "domn8ion creations". 
Never took off for me, but I still like Domn8_ion.
Domination. 
I like it.


----------



## k5yac

The ol ex-fix eh? Had one of those myself for about the same amount of time, but not on my arm.

This pic is from 1997... I was stationed with the Army in Italy and also crashed my scooter... pretty bad. In fact, lucky to be here. Do you still ride?


----------



## doctor phreak

well mine is doctor phreak
u might think that i am a doctor and possibly be a plastic surgeon since a lot of people get phreake with that stuff...alas no i am not a doctor but the name comes from a gamertag that i have used for a long time on xboxlive...i am part of a semi-pro team and gaming is what we do and we go to several events a year competeing  against other gamers....i might be getting old , but i am still a kid at heart....and with more money


----------



## "hi"

LEts see.......hhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



When I was single, we would go out to clubs, bars, BBQ's or whereever the action was. Gorowing up in Southern California every girl thinks they are hollywood material or basically "to good" to talk to someone. Alot of my buddies would get shot down when approaching women....So 1 night my buddy and my self came up with something that was hilarious. 

We would find the most attractive women in the club and just walk up to her, get her attention, usually just tap her on the shoulder........and say "HI".....then turn around and walk away.

1 of 2 things would happen, the girl would either look bothered and turn away, or they would have a WTF?? facial expression and sort of laugh. If they laughed, we knew we could strike a conv w/ them at some point of the night.

We would literally walk around the clubs telling girls "HI" and wait to see wha type of expression she was gonna have. A couple times we would even wait allllll night and just tell them "HI" thru the whole night, which would make the girl ask us, "ok whats the deal, all you guys say is "HI"...dont you wanna talk to me???



So the name pretty much stuck to me and I was known as "HI"


Thats me in the black:





and I also smoke some very potent green stuff :)


----------



## desertlites

Yup, I was figureing that was comming-though I don't anymore I used to supply from hombolt co.


----------



## "hi"

sweet, I gots teh medical connection and some nice Kush for the weekends


----------



## vegansbeware

Very Nice!!! I used to smoke too but got "popped" and since then, I have a family. Now I'm kinda glad I don't smoke anymore, I wouldn't have the patience needed to completely cook anything on my smoker, or I would just be too stoned and lazy to want to cook on it! Delivery was so much easier.


----------



## walking dude

i could brag.............but i will pass.........huh dez..........LOLOL


----------



## fred420

fred420--well...........420-you know...fred part- fred is the nickname of the "ingredient" hence fred420..used to but testing has closed that chapter of recreation..


----------



## aussiemick

my username is pretty easy. I'm an Australian and my name is Michael or Mick for short. so Aussiemick


----------



## travcoman45

Hey Mick: Last name ain't Dundee is it?


----------



## aussiemick

LOL!!!No its not unfortunately


----------



## coyote

I love to call in coyotes, I drive a coyote coffin and my wife is the coyote widow. just during the winter. I normally do nothing in the winter months except get after predators. No I ain't smoked one..they are nasty..


----------



## earache_my_eye

Lessee....a long, long time ago......in a galaxy far, far away........oh, wait...wrong story.....heh.

This nick came about waaayyy back in HS for me....my real name is Eric...and a classmate of mine who was/is fond of Cheech & Chong started calling me Earache instead of Eric......pretty soon he was calling me Earache My Eye.  I wore this nickname most of the way thru highschool...lol.  More recently, I started torturing eardrums at karaoke bars, and on the song slips I would put my name down as "Earache"....sort of a disclaimer......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And that's all I got to say about that.

L8r,
Eric


----------



## walking dude

eric............it reminds me of that OLD dirty joke...........

WOULD I?

then she called him ......HAIRLIP !


----------



## rc1800

Coyote what part of Cruses are you in? My wife was born there and works there everyday. We live in El paso Because of my work. Thanks Richard


----------



## master_dman

My first name just happens to start with a D.. my friends always called me D, big D, Dr D.. or D man...

I've been BBS'ing and cruising the net since Al Gore invented it.. and joining anything with a screen name with any D-man variation was futile.. so I paired it up with my favorite band/song at the time..

Metallica - Master of Puppets..  

Thus master_dman was born.


----------



## master_dman

Oh.. forgot to mention.. Not to pick out only a few in the long list.. but I did think that WD was either an avid fan of hiking.. or The Stand..

And I love Cheech and Chong.. and the "earache my eye" bit.  I even tried to stay home from school using it as an excuse.. but my older brother ratted me out and told it was from my new C&C record.


----------



## mossymo

When I found this SMF I was going to use Walking Dude as a user ID but the site told me it was allready in use..... who would have ever thunk?


----------



## pduke216

I know you were all getting ready to PM me because you could stand the ..... NEVER MIND.

P            is for Paul
Duke       is for Dukat my last name and yes I went through most of my life being called duke and so did my dad and two brothers. Someone would call duke and all 4 of us would turn around.

216    is my birthday. 

Lots of thought into this name.

WD  Your name intruiqed me because of the stand but also because of the Anthrax song Among the Living which is about the Steven King book of the same name. LOVE THAT SONG!


----------



## walking dude

YUK YUK YUK.........you SO funny, i forgot to laugh..............


----------



## john dice

Very long ago I just learned about jaundice and had to create an alias name for a band I was in so I called myself John Dice.


----------



## ddave

YES.

Dave


----------



## ddave

About a year and a half ago I was diagnosed with Central Sleep Apnea.  At that time I joined an online apnea forum and used DrowzyDave as my screen name.  

Over the years I have joined several forums or had to create logins to register products through work (the IT field).  My first initial and last name are more common than I thought (apparently) and I would have to come up with a slight variation.  I hate it when I have to go back to a site that I havent been to in a long time and have a heck of a time remembering my login name.  So, I figured I would just use DrowzyDave again because it would be easy to remember.  Thought about requesting to change it (if that is even allowed) but figured, ah what the hell, may as well stick with it.

Dave


----------



## mulepackin

Just one of too many hobbies (at least according to my wife) that I really enjoy doing.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 And the means to an end for other hobbies (i.e. it gets me to where I'm hunting and camping).


----------



## b.lowry

Actually it was my parents, not me that came up with it....
It's my name, and someone has already used my nickname (fuzzy) and they've made a TON of post since they registered 09/2007...(2)

Britt


----------



## scrapiron

I got mine my freshman year in college. Was playing on the baseketball team. I would dive after every loose ball. The guys said that I could dive from the free throw line to the baseline and come up without a scratch. I was supposed to be as tough as "scrapiron". They didn't know how much ice I used after a practice or a game. Anyone that knows me from those days still call me Scrap or Scrapiron.


----------



## daboys

Always been a Dallas Cowboy fan. How bout dem boys! So.....daboys


----------



## congosmoker

Great thread!  I live in the Congo and love smokin.   And yes my wife and kids laugh at me for how into this hobby I am.  The affectionately call my Charbroil Silver Smoker "Charlotte".   They love the food though!


----------



## crewcab4x4

I drive a Chevy Silverado K3500 crewcab dually 4x4 with a 400 horse duramax diesel.


----------



## 1894

Several years ago I joined my first forum , a lever gun forum , and after many trys 1894 was available as a user name so I took it. My first "deer sized" rifle when I was around 8 was a Marlin in .44 mag. my first and still my favorite ( sorry Wrenchester lovers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) I've since used 1894 or some variation on all the forums I join just to keep things simple. I think the only other user name I go by is 1936 when I couldn't get a variation of 1894 , and I had just bought a 1936 Marlin in .32 special. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Phil


----------



## frybob

Mine is kind of boring. It is a nickname I was giving about 25 years ago by a guy I worked with. It is a spin off of my name. Bob Freiboth. How he came up with Frybob is beyond me but he always called me Frybob and it kind of stuck. Know one could pronounce my last name properly. The always wanted to pronounce it Freeboth. It is pronounced Fryboth. Along time ago in grade school I came up with a way to explain how to pronounce it by telling everyone that it is pronounced like, "Fry both eggs in one pan." I'm really suppirsed I wasn't nicknamed frybotheggs. Anyway, that's my story and I'm sticking with it.

Bob
AKA Frybob


----------



## gabriel

Gabriel is just my internet name. I got it from some movies I liked. Gabriel was the cat in the Crow, loved that movie, and Christopher Walken was the angel Gabriel in the Prophecy. 

I think I'm a little different than the avg person here on the forums since I'm not really into guns or hunting or any of that. I just loved smoked food and wanted to be able to reproduce that for other people and myself. 

I do alot with computers and work for a major internet company and in a online Massively Multi Player Online Game that I used to play my main character was named Gabriel and I've stuck with it ever since. The only problem is that it's just a regular name and is usually taken when I go to sign up for stuff, which gets annoying.

- Gabe


----------



## geob

Love the thread.

GEOB short for real name George B..... Use to be Tailpipe in the 70's when my son "Blue Max and I ran one of the largest BBS in the South called The Pitstop.  Some may remember, if so you know that was before the internet and the need for a e-mail name and address.  When that came along the Tailpipe became Geob.


----------



## mr porky

I used to work in a Swine slaughterhouse, and I liked the character from the Porky's movies.  The name Porky was already taken so I chose it based on one of the character's lines when he says "That's MR. Porky"


----------



## deadeye126

i used to shoot trap allot and hunt pheasant and buddies just started calling me deadeye and i kinda quit last few years as my dog got too old to hunt, think i'll get a puppy soon


----------



## utvolfan

mine is pretty easy to figure out.....


----------



## ejensen

Mine is the first letter of my first name added to my last name.

Ed


----------



## williamzanzinger

My name is the title character of a Bob Dylan song I happened to be listening to when I was registering. Check the song out on youtube?


----------



## richtee

Wow... mid-sixties that eh? Never heard that... Dylan has a way with words to say the least  :{)


----------



## mr2channel

got mine many many years ago working @ circuit city...I sold the heck out of home theater systems, could hook them up in my sleep, know a ton about the technology...but never owned one...still don't...I love music and have tons of records (LP's ) and  CD's, still prefer the sound of records..., had and still have a "high end" stereo...so the other sales guys used to give me a bunch of grief because I would out sell them and fix all their hook up screw ups...usually the conversation  started out with something like this..."what do you know about home theater, mr two channel..."  so it stuck, and I use it for all the forums I go to.


----------



## rivet

I was in a special ops unit back when I was in the Army. We used compressed-data sattelite  rigs to communicate, therefore we had to keep data (words) to a minimum. Each of us in the team had an identifier name, but it could not be more than 6 characters long, and had to be unique to each of us. Rivet is a shortened version of my last name because my team leader thought it fit, since to him my head with hair cut crewcut short looked like a rivet. The name stuck and I haven't been able to escape it since. I have given up.


----------



## diesel fanatic

*I'm in my 2nd Powerstroke, and I love tractors!!!!!*


----------



## bbqgoddess

It was about 6/7 years ago, I was watching the Food Network, they did a show on one of the Big BBQ Compititions, 4 man teams smoking on huge bbq's Giant pigs for days....I saw that and was so hooked, that year for New Years I recruited a few of the hubbys on my block to help me smoke a pig. I then bought my bbq, then finally found a suckling pig (not easy around these parts) when I got the piggy home, realized "Houston we have a problem" he would not fit on my new bbq!
OPPS, so determined to do this, I did a little research and built an above ground pit. We smoked tha pig for about a day and a half, but come New years Eve we had a ton of peeps come over for the block party, and the meat was fantastic....Then and there I was deemed Bbq Goddess...
I still am learning, this is a long process when you have to raise a family too....if i could i would bbq every day! Most of my peeps do not understand how I can be so passionate about cooking...you all do, finally, peeps who get it!!!


----------



## gobbledot

I had just got thru cleaning my turkey gun 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and putting a new sight on it called a "GOBBLEDOT" when I was sigining up.. lol I am crazy, it was just the first thing that poped in my mind at the time...


----------



## patohunter

I hunt ducks in Mecca, CA...its the closest thing to Mexico Ive seen outside of Mexico. In Espanol, Pato=Duck, and I started my smoking career on delicious duck breastesses.


----------



## smokeywray

Wray is my middle name. The middle name "ray" is a tradition for males on my fathers side of the family. Supposedly my great grandfather said the "W" makes your name look more sophisticated (Ex. George W. Bush) so the name "ray" changed to "Wray" sometime in the mid 1900's. Usually, the first born male will carry this middle name... I had a daughter first so I named her Alivia Rae. She will hopefully keep the tradition alive and name her first son after me! 

I have a dream to open a BBQ restaraunt sometime in the future. I've already picked the name; *Livi Rae's BBQ*. My sauces all have names. Right now I have "Livi Rae's Spicy Q", "Livi Rae's Honey Q" and "Livi Rae's Sweet and Sassy Q."


----------



## yankee2cajn

I am from Indiana and moved down to Louisiana.  All of my friends called me yankee, so thats the connection.  I have a green card because I married someone from here so they let me stay.


----------



## meatballtn

When I was a lowly apprentice the guy i was working with said i looked like a big fat meatball, the meatball part stuck. the tn comes from Tennessee, where I now live.


----------



## texas smiter

First part is I live in Austin Texas.

Second part...well.. a little more revealing. 
I play online vid games at times.. and like to play what is
commonly referred to as a priest class.  Sort of my real life
persona in some ways.  WEll... one of the things this priest
can do is to have big asss divine lightning bolts 
slam down and SMITE my opponents on the heads.
Hence... Texas Smiter.

Yeah,, i know.. bit of a computer geek here.
Afterall, I am from Austin TX.. one of the most
wired cities in the nation, not ot mention DELL 
computers.

"Smiter"... also close to "Smoker".. 
and hoping to zap some Q
with divine influences!


----------



## t-roy

names Troy. Lots of friends over the years have called me "tee-roy". So that's my user name here and two other music collecting forums (firestream.net and heart of metal).

I know...that totally threw all of you??!


----------



## t-roy

HOLY SMITE!!


----------



## 2cycle

I went with 2cycle when forums first came about, because 2stroke was... well, you know. I'm a marine diesel tech, and in the last 15yrs I developed the reputation of being good at the old GM/Detroit Diesel marine engines. A 2 cycle diesel engine. The engines were designed back in the 30's, and were to be a disposable engine for landing crafts. If you ever saw a movie about "D-Day", all the boats were powered by 2 cycle Grey Marine/GM, diesel engines. They were in production from 1938 to 1998. Back then they started at 160hp, when they stopped production they had it up to 485hp. 60yrs of production, musta done something right.

  I ride motorcycles too, so on the motorcycle forums the handle fits in. Even though I aint raced 2 strokes in 30yrs. But I still have a 2 kick CH, that turns 40 this year.  And I'm an old "hotshoe" from days past.

Greg

On edit... I love to burn a dead critter on my grill or smoker!!!


----------



## sheepdog

When I was in Afghanistan an old First Sergeant sent this speech to me.  

http://www.blackwaterusa.com/btw2004...0726sheep.html

It moved me quite a bit.  I was a 50 cal gunner till I got injured and we had our own radio freq that the gunners would comunicate on.  It was just us on this net so we could use nicknames instead of military approved call signs.  When I read the speech to my guys one day they all just started calling me sheepdog.  It became part of a way of life and not just a handle.  I went over a young sheepdog and now have the mentality of the older sheepdogs.  To be honest the young comes out still quite a bit.  If you read it and like it pass it on to some young sheepdogs you know.  Thank you.


----------



## oldairforceguy

OldAirForceGuy was pretty simple to invent, 'cause I am one. Twenty years, two weeks, one day and six hours (but who was counting) active duty. Been retired going on 21 years, now (gawd, I'm getting older, aren't I? Maybe that's why I now have more hair on my arms than I do on my head -- lol)

Terry

I would not trade one single moment of my Air Force career for anything, but I sure would be happy to give a few of them away!
Flying for 72 hours to go absolutely nowhere is my idea of fun?


----------



## bishop916

It started as The Bishop (friends at work, long story lol) - added the 916 to show where I was from, as there are more than a few Bishop's out there in cyberspace ... :)


----------



## firebaugh

Firebaugh is a name I've used since the early 90's gaming online.  I took it from a song from the Circle Jerks, the song was about the city Firebaugh, CA.


----------



## burninfilm

Well, I was for many years a photographer. When pro's started switching to digital I resisted, because I absolutely loved film and it's ability to capture what I saw... I eventually had to switch because my employer (a major newspaper) insisted. Now the technology is amazing and digi is everything film was and more. UNFORTUNATELY THE GREAT NEW DIGITALS COINCIDED WITH MY RETIREMENT !!! I chose the screenname years ago..Probably before digital was even available to the public. Because of my love for film, I have never changed it..Bob <><


----------



## safety1

As the Safety Officer for the Fire Department in Baker, MT my radio call sign is "Safety1"


----------



## supervman

Well I'm a HUGE Vikings fan (as yall can probably see) So much so that I was honored by the Vikings and the NFL and I'm in the Fan Exhibit in the Pro Football Hall of Fame in Canton. 

Last name also starts w a V. 
Called myself Vman for years. 

Started the face paint get up (long story involving a bet after several beers). 

Someone at the tailgate asked me what I called my self, so since the Vikings and my last name both start w a V (and since I was already Vman) I spouted back that I was SUPER Vman. 

Party on from there. 
SKOL VIKINGS! 
Vman


----------



## 7outof10

well i like leting people come up with there own reson for my screen name ........it seams like ever one knows what it means but ever one has a differnt reson for it lol so i just let people thin what they want to think


----------



## roscoe dog

Mine comes from a Lab/ Husky mix dog I had for 15 years. His name was Roscoe. Most the time I called him Roscoe Dog. Best darn dog I have ever had. He went everywere I went. Sure do miss him.


----------



## carnuba

i started out using my real name on the internet, but deciced that might not be a good idea. while i was trying to decide on a new name
someone told me " it's the internet, you can be anything"
so i decided i wanted to be latin and smarmy

unfortunatly ricardo montebon was allready beind used


----------



## smokin jack

My name is pretty boring, but.....

My real name is Jack and I am, from what I believe, the only person who smokes food in southeast Delaware County, Pennsylvania. I have been on the look out for anyone else who smokes food near me to maybe join a team or start one, and can not find anyone. When I first moved in my new home last year my neighbor always comes out to hang while the smoke is rollin and one day started calling me Smokin Jack. The name stuck and I just so happened to be joining the forum, which made coming up with a screen name much easier !!!!

Awesome thread, awesome forum

Good Smokin'


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl

Ummm....

I'm Bill...

The missus is Jeanine...

And ummm...  

We're from FL...


----------



## grothe

First initial, last name, and aol tagged on the 1000 way back when they first started.  Used it ever since.


----------



## bigbear

I'm 6'-5" about 350 pounds with a beard.  During bear season I stay indoors!


----------



## 4t64rd

I don't know...


----------



## lorettoroad

I like the thread - it is a great idea. I have a small "projects" recording studio in my home which is just off of Loretto Road in Jacksonville, FL. The bulk of the bands that I have played in were Beatle bands and the idea for the studio name came from the Abby Road Album - one of my favorites. So, I took a digital image of the Abby Road cover (reverse) and pixel by pixel changed the Abby Road to Loretto Road and put together 2 cds using this cover back. I am happy to report that the albums went "lead" - we have a way to go for gold or platinum. However it was a good "joke". All 3 people that got the cd's commented on how good the cover art was!!!

How about everyone else? It would be great to hear how the names came into existance.


----------



## surfer_e

I surf and my first name starts with E.   =  Surfer_E


Oh and I also think underscores are cool.


----------



## gretscher

I play guitars.  I like Gretsch brand guitars therefore I am a Gretscher or gretscher, caps or upper whatever you want I'm a gretscher.


----------



## auto5man

a waterfowler and love to shoot my Browning 12ga "Auto 5" semi-automatic shotgun...when most, if not all, of my buddies have gone for the modern guns. I'm still shooting a fine waterfowling piece designed over 60 years ago.


Dave


----------



## newbiesmoker

I am a newbie to smoking so i figured that would be a good name.
I have a Great outdoors charcoal smoker 3005c


----------



## hoser

Well, most folks seem to think I'm Canadian (obvious assumption), but Hoser actually comes from working the streets for 36 years as a firefighter. Most of them spent with "Hose Company #2". 

Recently retired to devote more time to smoke


----------



## lacampercop

LaCamperCop - From Louisiana, love to camp, and retired State Trooper


----------



## dirtman775

My dream is to one day be able to afford to go dirt racing, the # on my car would be 775 bc it's a large and bold number, and dirtman for the obvious reasons of racing on dirt.


----------



## dennisdocb

Being raised in the country we used to like to play pranks nothing serious..Well a city slicker neighbor moved in down the way and when something was done even if it wasn't by me he always blamed me..Saying it was probably that "Damned ole country boy Dennis" Hence docb..dennis is obvious. After that all my friend started calling me docb..it stuck


----------



## dangerdan

As an ironworker/welder of 20 years I used to do a lot of work dealing with extreme heights, heavy loads of steel, and hot flying molten metal. On a couple of occasions I had some mishaps. Have you ever seen those signs DANGER MAN AT WORK? Well one day I flipped up my welding hood to find one of those signs next to me but it was altered to read, DANGER DAN AT WORK. 

Soon I was being called danger by my fellow iron workers and it stuck. I have done some way out and crazy dangerous stunts in the way I got things done both at home and work during my years and in my career prior to OSHA. If you ever saw me work you'd probably agree with the nic. 

I've retired from the tough work some ten years ago and only do building inspection now
Myself, I think the way I did things was pefectly safe, so long as nobody around me ever got hurt.


----------



## smoke_showing

Im a fireman on an engine company, and smoke showing is a term used to tell later arriving companies what we have.


----------



## irish fan

I am from Notre Dame country. We love our college football around here, Win or Lose[with alot more losses coming lately] we have the greatest tailgate parties every Saturday  during the season. Imagine 100,000 fans drinking beer and BBQing everything imagineable in a parking lot overlooking the most famous stadium in college football today. I live for Notre Dame football and its only 5 weeks away. The Chicago Cubs are great as well.


----------



## solar

I've always been a huge astronomy geek, I can literally blow my mind thinking about how huge the solar system is compared to our planet.  My last name rymes with solar, so a few friends back in highschool started calling me solar as a joke and it's stuck since.


----------



## greatbigtuna

Mine's pretty simple really. I love to fish, particularly for shiny fish shaped like footballs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 And when it comes to football shaped fish, the ones as big as a volkswagen are the my favorite, thus the GreatBigTuna. It's been my handle on every message board since Al Gore invented the internet. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-- Jason


----------



## supervman

Tuna - 
Did al gore invent the internet BEFORE or AFTER he dreamed up global warming? :)


----------



## greatbigtuna

"Now that's funny... I don't care who you are" -- Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## eaglewing

Eaglewing has been my gaming handle for years....
I play online military games, Delta force, Battlefield, and now Call of Cuty4.
That's right, a 50 yr old man plays army games online....ya wana make something of it??!!


----------



## ducksndogs

I love waterfowl hunting, primarily ducks...and sharing the marsh and blind with you best 4 legged friend is something which I truly enjoy. I can't imagine life without my dogs, they are part of our family...though they don't get the BBQ :-)


----------



## smokedcaveman

I'm often told I look like a caveman (or a yeti, if I skip the rather tedious ritual of hacking the steel wire off my face) as I'm 6'4" tall, 275 pounds, and covered with fur (I feel like a chia pet), and I wind up smelling like smoke at least once a week, so I figured 'eh, what the heck'


----------



## ima tryin

I've got the screen name Ima Tryin.  This comes from a class I am presently taking at Seminole Community Colledge in Ovido Florida.  The class is Celestial Navigation and for the most part involves spherical trigonomety.  Since celestial navigation is about boats, one must keep a deck log while on watch as navigator, and since im struggling with this class I sign my log book with Ima Tryin and that is what I'm doing with my new smoker....Tryin


----------



## vince

I just always like the name Vince! LOL,


----------



## werdwolf

Some of my family used to call me Werd, short for Edward I guess.  I eventually started playing Unreal Tournament on line and thought my avatar had some resemblance to a wolf, hence WerdWolf.  My avatar is actually a pic of my gamming character.   When I want to be calm, mellow, serene, I smoke some food.  When I have pent up energy or frustration I blow things up online!


----------



## roadrunr

heres how i got mine...my 69 roadrunner nuff said ;)


----------



## lawdog

deer,
I have seen this come to the "top" many times and always blown right over it but this time I decided to jump on the train.
The law part is I have been an officer for 14 years now (dang where has the time gone).  the dog part, well I love my dogs or according to those I work with I am one...........take your pick.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Keep up the good work


----------



## curious aardvark

weirdly - despite using the monicker for a number of years nobody's ever asked why lol
Pretty simple I think aardvarks are the best animals around and I'm curious about just about everything. 

I've got a number of food related projects in the works over here in the uk which will all bear the curious aardvark brand name and logo.
Plus, it's catchy lol

But what on earth is a custom body for an ion marker ? 
Even thinking paintball I can't think of anything. All I could envisages is weirdly shaped paintballs :0)


----------



## gasco88

NICE RIDE!


----------



## gasco88

My name pretty simple I work for the So Cal Gas Co and I started in 1988


----------



## joshuaf499

I came up with my name from the first full suspension mountain bike I bought. it was a Gary Fisher JoshuaF4 I bought it in 99'.

Shane


----------



## crusty ol salt

Retired from the navy after 20 years, I'm just a "crusty ol salt"


----------



## taterdavid

HEY YOU LOOK FAMILIAR PIGGER

Got my name from the lovley ladies i work with, i call everyone tater or some form of it and my name is david.while i was gone they set up a instant message thing and i became TATERDAVID. I use it for all my stuff cause i would forget otherwise


----------



## catman

I am a field service tech advisor for a cat dealer, alot of the customers call me catman.


----------



## two much smoke

When I started smoking I used way Two much smoke.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

It's why I'm here...


----------



## smokin365

If i could, id smoke 365 days a year


----------



## big game cook

hey there smoking 365. 

well mine is pretty simple. i eat game. any game. and venison is a staple in my home. and at 280 add the three. big game cook.


----------



## lamajo25

I found mine.  I was looking at my time sheet at work and noticed that they used the first four letters of my last name and first two of my first name.  Been using this loging since I was 25.  I'm now 31.  Its worked out nicely.


----------



## workoutchamp

I do commerical and residential mortgage workouts - where our company works with the lender to "work them out" of a bad situation - and we are good at it.

Not a sexy occupation, but hey, it ain't as bad as some other jobs I could have - how about the dead cow guy?  Bless his heart - and in the summer..... argh.  I always feel for that guy.

So, the handle WorkOutChamp.


----------



## brandsbay

I do all my fishing in and around Poole Harbour (wich is the second biggest natural harbour in the world)  and Brandsbay is a part of it,and I thought it sounded nice .


----------



## dry socket

My brother was called Socket for years by friends and family and was always the life of the party.  I guess I wasn't as funny or my sense of humor was not up to his so they started calling me dry socket.  It became a screen name and has stuck with me ever since.


----------



## motorhedd

I have been avoiding this thread long enuff so here goes!My lifelong love of the 4 stroke internal combustion engine,dragracing and truck driving(and all that goes with that)and last but not least that infamous band from England has earned me my nick!


----------



## biggiesize

I'm 7 feet tall and weigh 400 lbs. Everything I order or buy is biggiesized.


----------



## porco

I'm Italian and grew up in a italian household we spoke,ate,cooked and live the Italian way and in Italian "Porco" means pig. With a family full of meat loving wops 90 percent of the meat we cured,BBQ,fried etc... Is pork hense the name "Porco"


----------



## gitmosmoke

I got the idea for my screen name after being stationed in Guantanamo Bay during 06-07.  While I was there we would roast whatever pork we could get and hope the smoke would drift into the detainee camps.  I was told by some guards that the prisoners thought it smelled great!


----------



## gnubee

It was a dumb name I thought up when I joined a fly fishing site. It started out as GnuBeeFlyer because I was new to flyfishing and I worked at the airport tower as an FSS. Now I just shorten it to GnuBee. 

It was a dumb Idea because it never occured to me that I wouldn't always be a newbie and the name wouldn't always fit. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






In the 38 pages of this thread I have recognized quite a few of the handles on here. Some I am not sure of and some I am sure of. Small world the internet.

It was partially influenced by this cartoon.


----------



## muscleoverimport69

My dad had a 69 roadrunner. and I hate imports. pretty simple


----------



## kc jayhawk 78

Im from Kansas City, Im a huge Jayhawk fan , and I was born in '78.


----------



## kamado man

Was just from the name of the smoker/bbq  i have


----------



## chef_boy812

Befor I became  a chef, I was in art school for animation. I also still had my deep passion for food and cooking, but the parents were both artists and It was all I knew as a vocation.

So one of my characters that I still draw to this day was a cartoon version of me called Chef Boy, he had great cooking adventures that always ended up with him getting chased by girls. If only real life immitated art!

The 812 is just the add on to make it easy to get screen names, but instead of 123, I like the the sound of 812 (ATE ONE TOO!!!) hungry yet?

That's me, maybe it is time for a chef boy cartoon for smf, maybe I can get cowgirl, bbqgoddess, and some of the other girls to chase me.
I little older now and slower, easier to catch.


----------



## dan of the highlands

Dan is my name. I'm a mutt by family lineage, but my father was fairly vocal about his Scottish lineage. Since the area I live in is known as the Hudson Highlands, I thought Dan of the Highlands was an appropriate fit.

The parents from the movie "So I Married An Axe Murderer" are my parents. The movie exagerates them a little, but thems my parents.....Mike Myers had my old man down to a T.


----------



## lightfoot

I'm not very creative. It's my last name.


----------



## jaxgatorz

All the good ones were taken..So mine is my name..Even that was taken, thus the 1.


----------



## graybeard

Other than having a beard for 40 years I acquired the name from being a Pirate working against DirecTV! Anyone remember F, H and HU cards!

beard


----------



## tater

I'm from the tater state!


----------



## slanted88

Questions?


----------



## bigbaldbbq

I'm big, bald, and I BBQ


----------



## dysartsmoker

I live in Dysart and love to smoke meat


----------



## pignit

When anyone asks me what I'm doing for supper and I'm smokin I would tell them I'm Pign It. Seemed appropriate.


----------



## smokin' dick

tater;274485 said:
			
		

> I'm from the tater state![/quote
> 
> "They call me "Tater Salad."     quote from Ron White


----------



## smokin' dick

My name is Richard. I smoke meat.  There was no other choice to be made.

Here is the grate for my Silver Smoker.


----------



## hungryjohn

Mine's too obvious to need any explanation.

Man, some of you guys have been around a loooong time, haven't you.

Dawn, please check in on this thread. I'd dying to know how you got to be Irishteabear.


----------



## fishawn

Been on my trucks since 1992


----------



## azrocker

Had to pick a name for Myspace and since I then lived in Arizona and enjoyed great concerts I became Arizona Rocker. I have since moved to Oklahoma. (for the love of a good women) but my 25 years in Arizona and all the great concerts will always be a part of me


----------



## killbuck

Tis the name of the little community out here in the boonies I live at.


----------



## two-eyes-up

I fish alot and target Flounder,for those that might not know,flounder has two eyes on same side of head.Hence the name two-eyes-up,My boat call name is also two-eyes-up.


----------



## kingudaroad

Trailers for sale or rent.


----------



## gatorcamper

Rooms to let... fifty cents.
No phone, no pool, no pets
I ain't got no cigarettes
Ah, but... two hours of pushin' broom
Buys an eight by twelve four-bit room
I'm a man of means by no means
King of the road.


----------



## gatorcamper

Did I get it right?


----------



## gatorcamper

My wife and I met and lived in Gainesville Florida. She is a UF graduate. 
One of our favorite things to do together is to camp. We belong to a camping club, Florida Pop Up Campers, and we needed a handle for the forum. Hence GatorCamper. Below are a few pics.





Friends of Florida Pop Up Campers waiting for Saturday evening pot luck dinner. We are going to do a Dutch Oven Pot Luck dinner in a few months.
This month I'll be smoking a 10 lb Brisket and the Wicked Backed Beans in the Dutch Oven. I'll do some pics. 



My brotherinlaw, sisterinlaw and wife in blue.


----------



## BandCollector

I have hunted geese for over 30 years and have been lucky enough to get a few bands (metal bracelets placed on the legs of geese and ducks to track their migration routes and patterns) from various parts of North America.....thus the name BandCollector.


----------



## kingudaroad

Yes sir!


----------



## sanssord

I am a freelance trombone player.  Often in trombone music, you come across the words "Sans Sord.", short for "sans sordino."  A "sordino" is a trombone mute and "sans" means "without," so "sans sord" means "without mute" - play out loud.  I figured for a forum name, "no mute" would be a good moniker.  So, I use Sanssord any time I sign up for a forum.


----------



## cigarbque

Amongst many pleasures in life, cigars and BBQ are are high on my list of favorites.

Smoking a good cigar while tending to the smoker is a great way to spend some time. I couldn't figure out how to slip beer into the screen name or I would have.


----------



## sixpack

SixPack... Thats how many beers I drank while trying to find a name that was not taken already.


----------



## vegas_frak

We lived in Vegas for three years and loved it! Frak came from my friends father many years ago for unexplainable reasons. Some how the two just fit together as a cool screen name for my latest online excursions....


----------



## flyfishfairwx

FlyFishfairwx

I fly fish (a Lot) and my last name is Fairweather Military short form for weather is WX soooooooooooooo = FlyfishFairwx...


----------



## ronbo

My screen name??? Simple, I'm not very creative!!!
Obviously, it's a take off from "Rambo" and it should be fairly easy to tell what my first name really is! I wear army jackets quite a bit and I consider myself a rogue of sorts. When I come to a fork in the road I usually take the high road and never stop until I see what's around the next bend (it's the hunter instinct in me).
  And just like Rambo,I love guns and sometimes you have to run things past me a couple of times before the light comes on....
 Oh, and I am not afraid to ask stupid questions.....See any similarities????


----------



## bigsteve

I'm Steve.  When I was young, I WAS big.  Now that I'm old, "fat" describes it better.

I picked "BIG" for nostalgic reasons.


But I'm still in shape!   Round is a shape......


----------



## meat hunter

Well its pretty simple. Im a meat hunter. Always for meat, never for horn. If it has a nice rack, well then thats a bonus. I always say, if I want a trophy, I'd join a bowling leauge. Yes there are some pretty creative names here and a bunch of really good avitars.


----------



## seenred

I am a retired basketball coach.  Coached a team for years whose school colors were Red and White, so "seein' red" seemed like a great display of team spirit.


----------



## bigtrain74

The "BIG" comes from the fact that I am 6'5" tall and weigh 325lbs... The "TRAIN" is not a clue! Maybe cuz I am as big as a caboose! HAHA

Great Thread!


----------



## jbee-smokin

Mine was a no brainer. My initials ar JB, I've been keeping bees for the past 25 years, and of course I like the obvious.


----------



## baboy

My wife is from the Philippines and baboy is Tagalog for pig.


----------



## c2s

Mine is a shortened version of the user name I used to use that was computer2slow. That came from when I first got online. I had a 133mhz with 32mb of ram which was slow but I also had 28.8 dialup. Sp computer2slow was born. After being on forums when other would reply they used c2s instead of computer2slow since it was easier to type and here I am as c2s.


----------



## hokiesmokie

No mystery here - I'm a Va. Tech graduate, and "smokie" describes how I like my food (and just happens to rhyme with Hokie), so it became HokieSmokie.


----------



## cheesehead

GO Pack GO!! Packer fan that got into smoke. Addicted now.


----------



## chopper

When I was in high school I found a '63 Triumph Tiger in pieces in a barn on a farm I was working at. I bought it for a week's pay (about $300 then) and rebuilt it in the school's auto shop. It had a springer front end over twisted stock forks, a 4" rake, and hardtail frame. I painted it a vibrant Rustoleum Orange with handpainted flames. I was the only kid in high school with a chopper, and the name stuck.


----------



## bandit216

My name came from being a retired law enforcement deputy, my K9 partner was named "bandit" and my badge number was "216". From one Viet Vet, to another, thanks for serving Blackhawk19!


----------



## the iceman

The origin of my name is threefold...

First, ICE rhymes with my last name.
Second, it is my occupation. I work in low temp refrigeration, i.e. ICE machines, walk-in freezers etc.
And third, some say I have an ICEy demeanor.


----------



## smokyjeff

*Jeffs my name and I'm learning to smoke meat so, smokyjeff. However now that I am here I would like to change it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




*


----------



## blushing crow

Mine is a _spoonerism_ – a switching of morphemes of proximate words either as a slip of the tongue or intentionally as a play on words. They are named after the Rev. B. A. Spooner of Oxford University, who may have had a predilection towards them. My screen name is from one of the classics, “the victim was killed by a blushing crow to the head”.
Switching topics, next weekend we’ll be hosting the welcome picnic for a group of 14 German exchange students, one of which will be staying with us for three weeks. Including the host families and others, we’re looking at 45-50 folks (or volks). The program organizer wants to do burgers and dogs (heh). Fine, I said, bring all that, but I’m gonna be up at 2:00am smoking some butts. If these kids came all the way across the Atlantic to experience America, they’re going to get some “Renowned Mr. Brown” (along with SoFlaQuer’s mustard sauce – if there’s a better mustard sauce out there, I want to hear about it). I wonder what we’ll run out of first - dogs or pulled pork?


----------



## iluvribs

i really, really, do luv ribs, cant get enough


----------



## reddog

My best buddy is an Irish Setter named D.G. aka Daddys Girl. Reddog.


----------



## flyfishr

I use a flyrod 95% of the time when I go fishing so I'm flyfishr


----------



## rickw

Mine is part of my name Rick (Widner) .


----------



## straightupnobs

i try to be honest & straight up & cant stand BS ..... so str8upnobs was perfect for me.( for some reason the forums would'nt let me have str8upnobs , so i had to settle for straightupnobs). dunno how many times i've been asked what it means.... most people figure it out ..... but for those who have'nt . straight up no bull****


----------



## the_selling_blues_man

My is a combination of my job (sales manager in the marine industry selling fuel system components to the OEM boat manufacturers) and my love for the blues.


----------



## fatmcrat

Well I'm fat   I've got scottish ancestry(McMillen) and my foreman when i used to pave roads nicknamed me rat(I have no idea why)

FAT MC RAT


----------



## hawki

Lets see, back in 1976 I was invoilved in a bad car accident, a guy hit me head on while I was tooling along in a 1976 Chevy Vega. My resulting injuries earned me a 6 week stay in a trama center, 5 of which were in a coma. I also cut my optic nerve to my left eye. The eye works but the signal never makes it to the grey matter. The guys at the firehouse nicknamed me Hawkyeye cause even with the one eye handicap I was always the first to spot a good looking female. I shortened it to Hawki fior ease in typing.


----------



## benjaminr

My name in Benjamin, and my middle name is Ryan. My mom always use to call me BR. Plus Id rather people know my name rather than trying to remember my user name to my real name, that gets tricky when my jeepin online club has meets.


----------



## abchristy

My parents gave it to me. LOL


----------



## jbomb

Well my name is Jeremy and Im the  type of guy that lets everything roll off of him till he has had enough. But when Ive had enough the I go off like a bomb. Something I have been working on for a long time. The old lady says I need to express myself more and not let it build up lol. Im a dude. Im not much for expressing myself untill I have to I guess.


----------



## coyote-1

Coyote is a nickname from when I was a little kid. It meant nothing, I just got tagged with it and it stuck.

Since there's usually already a coyote of some sort, I have to add the -1


----------



## thepiro

Even as a kid I was always having a fire up the woods or on the beach. It was no surprise to my friends that when I got older I joined the firie’s brigade, every one knows that fires are the best Piro’s. 

I am into fire magic, got umpteen different stoves, can start fires with all sorts of things, get invited to all sorts of events for my sometimes spectacular fire starting skills. 

After a few beers my palls occasionally light up the night sky with sky lanterns which are really awesome. Some of the locals think they are UFOs, great fun. 

Basically I am just a good old boy that likes to sit by a comforting and welcoming fire with a few good friends and some bevy.


----------



## beer

I didn't put a lot of forethought into my name as I was signing up. Happened to have a beer in my hand but thought Miller high life was too long, so just stuck with "beer"


----------



## beerbelly

Love Beer, belly shows that--nuff said--


----------



## motorcitykid

I lived down south for several years and I was told that the locals would refer to me as that "kid from the motorcity" whenever I came up in conversation.  The rest is history.

Steve


----------



## garlic

Mine is because of an addiction to the  'stinking rose'. Similar to our ideals here in New Mexico, 'A day with out Green Chile is like ..... not even worth getting out of bed for', My vice is Garlic, EVERY THING tastes better with Garlic. A little is good but alot is better.


----------



## valkman

Mine is because of my bike, a 2001 Honda Valkyrie Interstate. Love that bike!


----------



## markspacer

I've used my screen name all over the internet for years and years. It goes all the way back to the Dow Jones News Service, back before it became Compuserve. It comes from the names for the characters of digital communications. The mark being the '1' and the space being the '0'. It seems to work well because most arent geeky to understand, and just call me Mark... I've never explained it before... you guys are special... haha


----------



## 9manfan

My three sons all played nine man football in high school, thats where 9manfan came from,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## fire it up

Well, I love to enjoy more than one kind of smoke.  Name mixed with the avatar should be self explanatory


----------



## smoking gun

Rekon we should be glad u are into smokin and not swingin then.


----------



## trashcan

I made an electric smoker out of a garbage can (worked really good that _one time_) because I'm extremely impulsive and wanted pulled pork. Came here looking for advice on how I had made pork jerky, and before I could learn that galvanizing inside a smoker is a bad idea I had to pick a username
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## dace

Dace being the shortened version of my last name and what I have been called since birth and what I've been hearing my whole life is this: "Hey! Dace"! So, HeyDace.


----------



## henryporter

_Mine is from the Dylan song Brownsville girl. Where Dylan establish that "the only thing we knew for sure about Henry Porter is that his name wasn't Henry Porter"  _

btw Dylan is the king


----------



## hemi

On the other forums That I haunt , I use hemitrike , here I shortened it to Hemi because when I was spending my youth un-wisely I had a drag car
with a blown hemi in it. We called it the Hemiroid. [real pain in the butt]
Now I have a trike motorcycle with a blown injected early hemi in it. 
Hemi..


----------



## scarbelly

Mine is from almost dying on my honeymoon in New Orleans nearly 25 years ago - I had a blood vessel burst in my stomach and they did some serious surgery which has left me a long scar on the belly - the rest was easy


----------



## dalmorloson

My name is from parts of my children's names. My 4 older children are Dallas, Morgan, Logan, and Mattison. Since coming up with Dalmorloson, I have had 2 more children; Kylie, and Bailey. Maybe I should be Dalmorlosoney.


----------



## solaryellow

My junkpile Solar Yellow Jeep.


----------



## mrpinkdon'ttip

Mine refers to a classic scene from Reservoir Dogs where after breakfast, a group of criminals are asked to kick in a buck each for tip. Steve Buschemi's character (Mr Pink) refuses on principal until threatened with great bodily violence. Having worked in the service industry and known many fellow service personnel for years, I try and encourage adequate tipping at all times (20% for dining, 10-15% if just drinks).

<Below quote edited for language>
*Nice Guy Eddie*: C'mon, throw in a buck!  
*Mr. Pink*: Uh-uh, I don't tip.  
*Nice Guy Eddie*: You don't tip?  
*Mr. Pink*: Nah, I don't believe in it.  
*Nice Guy Eddie*: You don't believe in tipping?  
*Mr. Blue*: You know what these chicks make? They make s***.  
*Mr. Pink*: Don't give me that. She don't make enough money that she can quit.  
*Nice Guy Eddie*: I don't even know a f***ing Jew who'd have the balls to say that. Let me get this straight: you don't ever tip?  
*Mr. Pink*: I don't tip because society says I have to. All right, if someone deserves a tip, if they really put forth an effort, I'll give them something a little something extra. But this tipping automatically, it's for the birds. As far as I'm concerned, they're just doing their job. 
*Mr. Blue*: Hey, our girl was nice.  
*Mr. Pink*: She was okay. She wasn't anything special.  
*Mr. Blue*: What's special? Take you in the back?  
*Nice Guy Eddie*: I'd go over twelve percent for that.


----------



## thomasyoung

Mine is thomasyoung. Why use thomasyoung as a user name you ask? Because when I found this site and tried to register using a nick name it came back that it was already in use. I tried many different names and they all got rejected. So I tried just using my first and last name together and here we are today. Nothing glamorist or fancy, just my name. Tried to use Smoky Bear. Its ok in the end because I have my name which I honor and want to keep it in good review and under my name now has my nick name. All is Well.


----------



## beer-b-q

Real easy, I like Beer and I like BBQ...


----------



## chainsaw

Little accident cutting wood (five stitches on the knee) when I came back to work evryone was chanting "Chainsaw! Chainsaw!
Ha ha ha. The best nicknames are the ones your pals hang on you. I suppose.


----------



## ripstik

I am a archery hunter..So I made a play on the word "arrow."  "Ripstik" I left the "c" out on purpose so it would be one of a kind.


----------



## zopi

Easy..but complicated...I look alot like Killer the Buzzard from the old Bugs Bunny cartoons...Grew up in largely Spanish speaking southern New Mexico, and Elzopilote
is spanish, for "The Buzzard," or "The Vulture."  Street slang shortened it to "zopi"

Been stuck with it for alot of years...


----------



## 3montes

3montes.. I am a Monte Carlo nut you could say. At the time I choose my screen name I owned 3 Monte Carlo's. A 1986 Super Sport which I sold last year. I still own a 2004 Monte Carlo SS Intimidator which I am sort of kind of looking to sell. And a 1971 Monte Carlo SS big block 454 car. Still original with under 100 thousand miles.
I guess I should change my name to 2montes


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I've had several screen names in the last few years and as age progresses, I seem to forget what name for what forum. When I started hanging out on these forums I wanted something to do with BBQ, so BBQFANS came up. 
O.K.,boring
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,  that's me, Salt and Cracked Black Pepper on my Brisket. I like the sound of Old School  and have adopted that as my aka.


----------



## ravenclan

my screen name is the Indian tribe i belong to...........i am originally from Angoon Alaska and i am Tlingit Indian my Clan is Raven ........so Raven clan it is......and as my Grandpa use to say "What's the plan Clan?" i thought it would be great way to remember him...........it's a long story how i ended up in Oklahoma but i do love it here with my Wife and kids.........and i dont have to worry about the bears coming down and trying to eat my bbq !!!!


----------



## gruelurks

Mine is either apparently obvious to old computer nerds, or ridiculously confusing to others. My IRC nick was Grue for the longest time, and when I went away in channel, I changed it to Grue_Lurks. Someone finally took over Grue via nickserv so I was stuck with GrueLurks. See the following article on WTH a grue is. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Grue (monster)

I loved interactive fiction as a kid and cut my programming teeth on a TRS-80 III at a local Radio Shack when Zork first came out to the public. The guys at the store were kind enough to let me crack open the ziploc bag to play it after school each day.


----------



## dropastone

I've been using forums for years and registering for memberships for various websites. I know at one time or another you all have been in the same situation where the user name is always taken and you wind up beating your head on the desk trying to think of a good user name. One day I was browsing some stuff on extraterrestrials and life beyond our planet. I came across a story about the Dropa's an alien race that came to earth about 10,000 BC and left behind these Dropa stones. So I thought that was an original name that nobody will have. So I've been using ever since and only had a cpl of cases where it was being used by someone else.

If your interested in that kind of stuff just Google Dropa Stone.


----------



## faust

Faust comes from my favorite piece of literature, Faust by Johann Wolfgang von Goethe.

It is also my dog's name.

I have been using versions of Faust for 14 years give or take.


----------



## jimthebeerguy

My name is Jim and to a great many of my friends and acquaintances, I'm the the go-to guy on beer.  So, JimTheBeerGuy.


----------



## blue

My dog is a blue tick coon hound named Blue and my friends call me Blue because I typically wear that color.


----------



## scpatterson

Gotta add mine as well
I just closed my eyes and started typing and SCPATTERSON came out..I think its some kind of celtic writing and means Handsome..Just a guess


----------



## mr mac

Mine was simple enough...it's what all my kid's friends call me (to my face anyways)!


----------



## 7000ft smoker

kinda dumb but hey... i live at 7000ft...


----------



## gto driver

Easy...I drag race a 1965 Pontiac GTO.


----------



## iluvribs

Mine was simple....iluvribs...havent been here for awhile, good to see Jeff Phillips here...luv his rub and sauce


----------



## cheapchalee

Well earned mine the hard way.  All the girls call me "Cheap Chalee Mai Dee"  English translation = Cheap Charlie no good.  Guess I didn't leave enough tips, Heck I told them not to play with matches, and all the other ones our parents told us.

Charlie


----------



## acemakr

I played golf for 15 years before I took up smoking (3 weeks ago) and it's the domain name for my website/blog. Acemaker was already taken but Acemakr wasn't.

Now you know the rest of the story.

Gary


----------



## ciolli

Keeping it simple. Ciolli is my last name


----------



## nitrousinfected

Couldnt agree more, just havent found a way to make the horns tender enough to eat


----------



## nwdave

_Well, there I was at 35,000 feet checking my six, when........_

No, wait, that's another site thread.  NWDave is the handle I've used on 2 Diesel Truck sites I belong to, and I didn't see any reason to confuse myself with another handle.  NW = North West as in Pacific North West as in Washington State (The Wet Side of the Mountains)  and of course, my name is Dave.  Now, who's next?


----------



## redneck steve

I guess I missed this thread when I joined up. I grew up in the town I live in watching it go from a rural community to a bit of suburban. All the former farms are now housing subdivisions and I'm one of the few natives living here now, most are tranplants from NYC or Westchester County.

Most of these people consider me a redneck because I hunt, drive a pickup, burn wood and talk different than they do lol. It's a label I wear with honor!


----------



## smokemifugotem

It was the first thing that came to my mind when i thought of the word smoke... probably saw it in a movie or something, but we all know it was just a matter of time before someone decided to say it. I was just that someone...


----------



## redneckchef

my great friend next door  said how do know if you have a redneck living nextdoor   when he has two smokers and portajon in the driveway at the same time


----------



## grizandizz

My nickname is GRIZ (football) and my daughter (my best bud)
her name is Isabella, I call her Izz and she loves to help me cook. 
I have a new chef now, Gabriella, 2 months old. 
Guess I need to change my handle


----------



## byounghusband

This threasd is great.  I really like a lot of the stories behind the names!!  

Mine?  Just my first initial and my last name.  Yes my last name is for real and it's TRUE. My better half is older than me...


----------



## codymcgee

I've been using codymcgee for years...it my first name "Cody" and "McGee" for Chick McGee from the Bob and Tom show because that guy cracks me up


----------



## jjwdiver

Mine is from my dive store days (worked full time at a scuba shop in Rochester, Minnesota)  Every Instructor/Divemaster that helped out with teaching classes needed a 3 letter code - initials usually worked fine. I've used that name on a couple of scuba related forums and I tend to stick with it.

Here is what I usually did on a weekend before I started smoking:


Much warmer next to the smoker! (unless I head to the Caribbean)


----------



## skua44

I was working in Antarctica and wanted to send my wife a Christmas gift.  Found something on ebay but had to have a user name.  Found out everybody and their brother is "penguin something-or-other" so I took "skua", a large scavenger/predator bird of Antarctica.  '44 is my birth year.


a nation of sheep begets a government of wolves


----------



## rdknb

RdKnB = Road King Biker.  I own a Harley road king.


----------



## nozzleman

Nozzleman= Fireman


----------



## marty catka

My momma gave me mine.


----------



## timtimmay

I'm a bit of a Seinfeld addict.  I have autographed pictures and other items in my office.  I even have a signed ladle from the soup nazi.  

My screen name is that of my favorite character. I use it on a several internet forums and only once a year or so does someone comment on it.  Pretty easy to figure out with this background info though.

This is a really neat thread.  I'm new to the forum so I'm glad I noticed this one.  I may have to read it from the beginning to get to know everyone that's been so helpful since I joined.    My first experience in this forum was to read all 14+ pages of char-griller super pro mods!


----------



## iresq

Long time firefighter.  I really enjoy working rescues.  Thus 'I rescue' becomes iresq.


----------



## phil brown

I have a habit of picking a screen name and then getting sick of it in a couple years (or less).  I haven't gotten sick of my name in 27 years, so I figure it's a safe bet.


----------



## miamirick

PLEASE!!!!!!!!
how obvious is it?


----------



## etcher1

I done a lot of glass *etching* and stained glass.  Sometimes it could be etc....


----------



## nwbhoss

Hoss is my nickname (I have horses and do a lot of Back country riding and packing and I am a big guy)
Since Hoss is usually taken on most forums I add NWB which stands for Northwest Bombers and this is a group of diesel addicts I belong to. The term Bombers is short for Better Off Modified Baby which is how most of us feel about our diesel trucks. So when I am towing my horse trailer to the mountains I do so in a truck that put out almost 500hp 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Then I take my race truck to the track run a diesel that does the quarter mile in 10.6 seconds @ 131 mph not bad for a 6,000 lb truck.


----------



## kulok

Kulok is the name of my character from D&D game when i was a kid ...dont do it now, but it stuck with me all these years.


----------



## woodwrite

I turn wooden pens, so WoodWrite came from that.


----------



## confederateknowhow

I came up with Confederate Know How as a band name at first. Nothing ever came of it, but I've always liked it...Maybe someday CKH will be rockin it out.


----------



## Bearcarver

LOL----I chainsaw carved a few bears a couple years ago.


Bearcarver


----------



## pit 4 brains

It's just a physical condition I developed over the years.


----------



## igolf2

I work at a golf course. 


Oh and I love the stupid game too.


----------



## rambling

I'm a rambling wreck from Georgia Tech and a hell of'a engineer---

Rambling


----------



## phrogs4ever

Phrogs are finally being retired from the fleet, but they will always be a part of me.


----------



## 5lakes

Well, I'm from Minnesota and we have more than 11,000 lakes. I chose 5lakes because we have five of those lakes inside the city limits.

I canoe and fish on all five.


----------



## captsly

I am a harbor tug captain and the last name Sylvester, been using that for years.


----------



## hookup

About 20 years ago I took a long-range, 10 day, salt water fishing trip out of San Diego, CA down the coast of baja. 

Preparing for the trip was a tremendous outlay of cash for extra gear, line, hard baits, cloths, etc.

The day before the trip I discoverd I needed some rubber boots. Helly hansons were the prefered choice, but at $40 a pair, I didn't have the extra cash. Found a pair of knee high rubber boots for $5 -- problem was they were white as snow.

When I got onto the boat I realized my mistake. The boat was the Qualifier 105 (105 feet) and we had about 40 serious anglers on board. I was the joke of the boat with my fairy boots. Being short, and having a tough skin, I took the ribbing in stride and said "Just wait until we are on the rail and I'll turn these boots red with all the blood from the fish I catch".

When you catch big fish on a commercial charter that size you have to allert the deck hands by yelling you have a fish. I choose to yell "Hook Up" and a deck hand would come running; because the capt of the boat wants the big fish for advertisement reasons.

I yelled "HookUp" so much on that trip that I gained the respect of the anglers, so much so they nicknamed me HookUp. I came home with the second biggest catch (in pounds) of the boat and won a jackpot big enough to pay for the trip and a 5-day trip the following week.

Through out the years, my fishing buddys kept the moniker; so when I started surfing fishing boards on the net, it was obvious what my screen name would be.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux

It's the name of my fantasy catering business that exists only in my head... lol


----------



## magik grill

Well no real story...  Just was kind of like..  "Hey they want me to sign up I don't think anyone would use this"


----------



## hannibal

I post under the same name for another forum (unrelated to smoking meat). So it just made sense to carry it over. 

I picked up the nick name of Hannibal years ago when I always worked with 3 other people on the same shift and we always seemed to find trouble in whatever we did. Of course their monikers were, BA, Face and Murdock.  It started off as a joke but it kinda stuck from there. It didn't hurt that I am a big A-Team fan. 

Like my A-Team counterpart, I enjoy an occasional cigar. On my old shift, I was the ranking person in the group and I seemed to always be the man with a plan; though, I'll admit my plans didn't always work!


----------



## daddyzaring

I have 3 kids, and Zaring is our last name.


----------



## daggerdoggie

Dagger, the name of my Golden Retriever...Daggerdoggie...after the kayaks...now my name on all message boards.


----------



## lintonkennels

Back in 2003 I started a Kennel.  I raise Labadore Retrivers for a little hobby and my last name is linton.  So thats the name of my kennel and I just decided to use it.


----------



## shhaker

i had a mach1 mustang with a shaker hood, my license plate was SHHAKER due to someone had SHAKER and ive used it ever since.


----------



## fishwrestler

Coached wrestling for 20 years and I am an avid fisherman. So combining the only made sense.


----------



## grampyskids

New Years Eve at 11:45 PM at Disneyland tells my story.


----------



## bayouchilehead

I am from the Bayou and I am a Chilehead!! Some of the names on here are quite unique and interesting.


----------



## chemicalguy

i sell chemical , yes I sell smokehouse cleaner .


----------



## yt7t7

Mine is a phonetic spelling of my nickname and year born. I got the nickname Whitey from the guys at work. I was born in 1977.


----------



## seajams

SEAJAMS is short for "Stigler Edification Association Jamboree And Midnight Smoker" a BBQ party we started back in the late 70's.  Can't get the whole name to fit anywhere, so had to shorten it.


----------



## smoke n my eye

Smoke N my Eye. Kinda self explanitory, but there is nothin better then gettin a little Thin Blue Smoke in my eye. It burns so good.


----------



## bob1961

my name is bob and i was born in 1961...........bob

....


----------



## burn-it

Bar-b-q's at the beach with the family.  Well, grillin' hot dogs and hamburgers on a Hibachi.  My Pop's standard answer to "how do you want it?" is . . . _*BURN IT*_!


----------



## bpopovitz

Wow I feel so "vanilla" with my screen name, My first name is Brian, any guesses what my last name is?  I was thinking, after I already joined, that I should have picked Abe Frohman.


----------



## jirodriguez

That's OK Bob.... I'm right there with you. Full name is Johnny Ituah (ee-too-ah) Rodriguez, run it all together and you get JIRodriguez. Not fancy, but it works.

Middle name used to be my first name (try having that name in elementary school!), but luckily my folks left my middle name unfilled, so I picked Johnny around 6th's grade and have used it ever since. Funny part was I picked Johnny after seeing the name Johnny Rodriguez in a jukebox... lol. Old Country singer who got into some legal trouble later in his life.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq

Well this is going to be real hard to explain. I live in Kansas City, I just got to listen to blues, and when I do, I want me some BBQ. Now does this make sense.


----------



## biaviian

O-Qua Tangin Wann


----------



## retread

Like many before me, my handle came out of a CB handle, since I couldn't use "Jeff" or any real combination of that.  I took "Retread" as a CB handle, because I'd moved so many times, up to then. It continues.  I'm Retread!


----------



## mythmaster

It's spilled over from another forum where I provide tech support for people building and/or setting up HTPC's (Home Theater PC's) using Linux.  MythTV (http://www.mythtv.org/detail/mythtv) can be tricky to configure, but I've been using it for years.  Hence, *mythmaster*.


----------



## dauntless

Not really  interesting but I restore ol JEEP's and my favorite motor is the Dauntless oddfire V6 that came in the Early CJ5's. Hence he name....


----------



## miamirick

i think it explains itself!


----------



## kaveman

when i was younger and thinner i used to explore wild caves here in w.va.


----------



## chefrc

I have always cooked and smoked meat and always been RC my brother in law hung RC on me 40 years ago. When I came back from Texas my Brother- in- law named me Chef Boy Rc. I just shortened it.


----------



## meateater

miamirick said:


> i think it explains itself!


Oh Sheet!!! I just fell off my chair! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  He's either very happy or gonna leave ya a surprise somewhere.


----------



## meateater

Mine is self explanitory. I ain't no vegan.


----------



## pokey

We sail. I had a 16' catamaran that I bragged was a real speedy boat, but every time I took my buddy out on it, the wind would die and we'd end up paddling back. He said it was the pokiest boat he'd ever been on, so I named her Pokey. Since then, we've had two more sailboats, each progressively larger, Pokey II (19' Cape Dory) and Pokey III (Pearson 323). I find it ironic that peole take the slowest from of transport invented by man, sail boats, and race them. People give their boats names like Windsprint, Dominator. I kind of like just being plain old Pokey.

Pokey was Gumby's sidekick, hence the avatar pic. (Oh, and my name's not TIA. That stands for Thanks In Advance.)


----------



## squirrel

I am the most hyper person ever! when I was growing up there was no such thing as ADD or ADHD, but I would have been the poster girl. When I was actually utilizing my degree in horticulture my boss would see me on one end of the golf course, and two minutes later would call me on the radio and I was on the other end. He started calling me squirrel because he said I reminded him of one. I was REALLY hyper and uber skinny back then. I weighed like minus 4 pounds. LOL! Seriously, I had to make myself eat and tried for years to break 100 lbs.! But, the day I turned 40 I gained 25 pounds and had to get glasses.


----------



## wiredbob

My real name is Robert and I smoke meat.

Mine is has a double meaning.  The first one is because I'm a computer guy with networking experience.  The other is something of a joke for the people who know me.  I have an even disposition and seldom if ever get "wired".


----------



## wngsprnt50

This has been a fun read.  Loads of creativity!  Mine has been used for all sorts of emails and forum id's.  I came up with it way back when many emails were limited to 8 characters.  I drive a wing sprint car and its #50 so I kicked that around a bit.  At one of the races a fan came up and asked if we all drove with our eyes closed since it would scare the crap out of them to go that fast inches from a concrete wall.  A light went on and I removed the "eyes" from wingsprint50.


----------



## alelover

I love a good glass of ale on a daily basis. Not a big fan of lagers. There are a few. But I love my ale. That's all I brew.


----------



## princess

My offline first name is Sarah, and Sarah 'means' Princess. :)

My darling husband would tell you it fits me for totally other reasons, but he's just a filthy peasant, so what does he know!! :)  LOL

I find a good tray full of ABT's will shush him right up anyway.

Cheers!

-Princess


----------



## lucky13

My birthday is September 13th, my wife November 13th, my oldest daughter is March 13th, my son is April 13th, my youngest daughter is May 13th, i have a nephew on July 13th, sister's wedding anniversary is August 13th, turned 13 on Friday the 13th........want me to go on?????


----------



## princess

My dad was born on the 13th, got married on the 13th, I got married on the 13th, and my husband is a huge Kane Hodder fan. ;)  I feel your screenname!!
 


Lucky13 said:


> My birthday is September 13th, my wife November 13th, my oldest daughter is March 13th, my son is April 13th, my youngest daughter is May 13th, i have a nephew on July 13th, sister's wedding anniversary is August 13th, turned 13 on Friday the 13th........want me to go on?????


----------



## lucky13

Thanks Princess!  Had to Wikipedia Kane Hodder, now I get it.  BTW - my given name is......wait for it....... Jason!


----------



## greechneb

mythmaster said:


> It's spilled over from another forum where I provide tech support for people building and/or setting up HTPC's (Home Theater PC's) using Linux.  MythTV (http://www.mythtv.org/detail/mythtv) can be tricky to configure, but I've been using it for years.  Hence, *mythmaster*.


Glad to know there's another mythtv user on here. Been running it for several years.

My name came from high school, joking around, not sure I even remember what the conversation was. Seen it used by a couple other people though, so I'm not sure, maybe it does mean something.


----------



## alelover

That's funny 13.


----------



## lucky13

Ale - we need to have a beer sometime!


----------



## alelover

I'd like that. And some Q. If I ever get to Nebraska. You never know I might. I travel occasionally in my job so you never know where I might be. Warren Buffet owns my company. He's in Nebraska. Sometimes.


----------



## buzzard

mine is simple its my last name.  

I do go by OSU Buzz a lot, for Ohio State University Buzz in emails and different websites if i can not get Buzzard.  i was one of the lucky ones who started smoking just about the time this page was created.  i remember when it was a big deal when we hit 1000 members.

Buzz being an obvious name i have had since i was born.  actually my dad was BuzzMan and i was Little Buzz, untill i felt, at the age of 3, that i was to big to be called Little Buzz any more so they just called me buzz.


----------



## grizzb

My back itches quite a bit and I am always backing up to a wall, tree anything that stays in one place. My friends said I looked like a Grizzly Bear.

Grizz.


----------



## ramkilr

My name came from a truck I had - back in 1999 when Ford came out with the Superduty line we bought an F450 Crew Cab to tow a large fifth wheel. Since Dodge didn't make a truck with a GVWR of 15K lbs and a GCWR of 26K lbs the plate I put on the truck was "RAM KILR" ...

Alan Hepburn

San Jose, Ca


----------



## shooterrick

Well mine is simple.  I was a competition shooter with pistols for a long time.  I shot IPSIC and Practical and bowling pin races throughout Missouri and Kansas.  My fastest race was from the rail, 5 bowling pins in 2.27 seconds.  That was 0.02 seconds behind the national champ.  SOOOOOOOO.  LOL


----------



## chomper

Mine is my dog's name .... Chomper just seemed appropriate for a smoking meat site.


----------



## smokinstevo27

I tried several different names and none would take. I finally entered my current one being silly and frustrated and couldn't figure out how to change it!


----------



## dman4505

Part of mine comes from when I was in high school in Indiana, played baseball and made a diving catch one day and everyone on the team was high fiving me saying "Nice D man" and it stuck as my nickname. The numbers come from my address here in Iowa.

Don


----------



## Bearcarver

dman4505 said:


> Part of mine comes from when I was in high school in Indiana, played baseball and made a diving catch one day and everyone on the team was high fiving me saying "Nice D man" and it stuck as my nickname. The numbers come from my address here in Iowa.
> 
> Don




Shoot!

And all I got was a broken collar bone. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dale5351

Mine is simple.  Most sites will not take my actual name (dale) and I got tired of trying dale1 , dale2, ....  so tossed my street address number onto the end.

Back when my son and I were in Indian Guides (30+ years ago), I took on the name of Fuzzy Bear.  My beard was reddish brown then, but now I am in the "Old Grey Beard" group.


----------



## distre

I have one of those last names where there aren't a lot of so I just put my first inital and last name. Usually there aren't any other distre's out there. So I don't have to do the 1 - 2 - 3 thing, guess I'm lucky.


----------



## budking

I'm just a big Kenny Bernstein fan.  Also, name given to me in college for some reason :).


----------



## chefrc

My given name in Tsalgi ( Cherokee ) Means (Man of the Earth). My Brother in Law hung me with RC in 1970 and it just took. My Mother called me that until the day she passed. Because I cooked so good and all the time, They called me Chef- Boy -RC. I shortened it to Chefrc


----------



## otter

I used to trap from the age of 12 till just a few years ago. When I moved to N.C. Otter was my greatest challenge and I did well .. I used to wear an otter tooth earring.. LOL


----------



## turfman25

I am a golf course superintendent so turf is natural to me


----------



## chigger

I'm an Ozark Hillbilly true blood. My families roamed those wonderful hollers and mountains for centuries.  It seemed that when I was real young I had a tendency to stick my nose into situations that it didn't belong in and generally just get under all the grown-ups skin. During one family reunion an uncle got pissed at me bothering him and his kin and yelled at maw, "Come get this youngin, he bugging the daylights outta us, He's worse than a dam chigger". Well you can figure out the rest. I guess you can say I'm still a chigger (PITA) at 54 years of age. Ha!


----------



## muck

My name came from when I used to do construction running heavy equiptment. The week my company shirts came in instead of having my name they said, Muck. The same week I burried a bull dozer in a swamp. The name has stuck with me now for about 10 years. All my sports jersey's and license plate say Muck as well.

That's my story.

Muck


----------



## northern greenhorn

I'm from the Northern part of IL, and I'm new to smokin' so I'm a greenhorn


----------



## arnie

I was a Wood Badge Trained Assistant Scout Master with my son’s Boy Scout Troop for many years

Part of my ticket was to teach Dutch Ovening to other Scouters

A group of Eagle Scouts gave my handle to me while we were on a campout to teach Dutch Ovening


----------



## redneck69

i love doin things out doors, so it kinda fit..lol


----------



## dabullseye

blank


----------



## charlottetavern

I own a tavern in Charlotte, NC.  Not very clever but, well...


----------



## rangecop

I retired from Fish and Wildlife enforcement in 1999 after 30 years of service.  The local Cattlemen's Assoc, County. Commissioners , 4 private timber companies, and Sheriff's Office begged me to do a private law enforcement contract to patrol for them.  I finally told them I would give them until the end of the season, about 5 months, on a trial basis.  They had a range/timber deputy who also begged me to try it.  He was an original member of Seal Team One and could be quite persuasive.  I ended up giving them10 years.  Our accountant told me to buy a computer, then I got e-mail and needed a name and came up with Rangecop, 'cause it seemed to fit.  This is agreat website and someday I'll figure out how to do the Q-view struf.


----------



## handymanherb

Handyman Herb, well let me think, don't give me any hints, I'll get it, it's right on the tip of my tongue.

Living in Florida made it hard to stay working in one trade, so had to learn them all working different jobs, now I'm a journeyman in most trades except for roofing and A/C.

I love to get jobs, I can take from dirt to finished project or a complete remodeling job, makes you think a whole lot more.


----------



## adiochiro3

In chiropractic, one of our over-arching premises is that the body functions and heals from "Above Down & Inside Out" rather than the way most westerners think of function and healing (from the outside in).  Hence the "ADIO" portion of my screen name.  "CHIRO" is for my profession, and the "3" is because I am the third in my lineage to bear my name.


----------



## wonko

It's short for "Wonko The Sane". One of the many incredible characters in that most incredible collection of books; " The HitchHiker's Guide to the Galaxy".


----------



## philsgrill

Philsgrill-- says it all. I have a portable grill on a trailer . its 8 feet 6 inches long and is 11 feet circ. it will hold 35  8 bs butts at one time or  a whole chicken coop  or a herd of squished cows patties. My name is Phil . it rhymes with grill. my company is called Phil's grill on wheels. my motto is I grill while you chill. business is booming.


----------



## cweb

Been my nickname for about 15 years, C for my first name Cory and Web for my last name Weber my friends and I were big college basketball fans and it was a nickname given to Chris Webber in his college days and my friends fittingly gave it to me.


----------



## ol timer

Mine came from our first vend. A couple of people drove up and wanted some ribs and said it looked liks a bunch of OL' Timer's doing BBQ, and it stuck. Two of us are retired Chef's and a retired school teacher. Our cooking team is "The OL' Timer's Sagging Butt's Cooking Team


----------



## sqwib

I will never tell.


----------



## mballi3011

Well it's like this I need a name that I could remember even in the drunken state. Now it was from the old AOL chat rooms. I used to go into and talk with people from all over the country. I even had AOL parties at my house and I met alot of really cool folks. Then I met HER and now she's my wife of almost 12 years now. Oh the screen name story is my name is Mark Balli  nger thus mballi and my address was apt. 3011 remember the drunken days of my past. So there you have it. Oh yea I have seen a rock talk too.


----------



## shooter92

I've used this for years mainly on some bike forums . I collect old Winchester lever guns and the model 1892 is my favorite


----------



## backwoodssmoker

Well I live in the backwoods of Northern Michigan (snow belt) and use an old fridge for smokin. I even had a company name their smoker after me, LoL.


----------



## alderation

My screen name is a play on words: 1) Living in The PNW, _alder_ is my wood of choice, 2) When it comes to flavoring food, there is no greater _alteration_ made than that produced by smoke!


----------



## flyweed

I fly experimental/ultralight aircraft....my very first ultralight aircraft was named a "weedhopper"....hence the name "flyweed"..it stuck and have used it since the mid 90's on just about every forum I am on

Dan


----------



## conundrum54

My screen name came about when I started out a Professional eater.  I go by wing kong, and I love to eat and do Triathlons.  While doing an interview on ESPN for Nathans hot dog eating contest, I was asked "Why would someone put there body through those to extremes.  I told them because I was a conundrum...the 54 is simply my HS and College football #


----------



## geronimo

geronimo

When i was very youg,my mother said i was a Wild One, so she called me" Geronimo"& I never

forgot that.


----------



## blastmaster

WELL,THE WAY I CAME UP WITH MY SCREEN NAME IS BY THE TYPE OF MUSIC I LISTEN TO.I ACTUALLY GOT THE NAME OR TERM BLASTMASTER FROM A SONG FROM JUDAS PRIEST.THE SONG IS CALLED"ALL GUNS BLAZING",AND THE TERM BLASTMASTER IS IN THERE.I HAVE NEVER SEEN ANYBODY WITH THIS AS A SCREEN NAME AND I THOUGHT I WOULD USE IT AS A SCREEN NAME.I WENT THROUGH AS A WHOLE LIST OF NAMES EVEN NAMED UP ONES AND NONE WOULD JUST FIT.SO BLASTMASTER  FIT AND I RAN WITH IT AND I HAVE BEEN USING IT SINCE.SO THIS HOW I GOT MY WEIRD, OFF THE WALL SCREEN NAME.


----------



## schmedleyp

I see this is an old thread but it is interesting to see how people come up with there handles...

let's revive it new guys!

My screen name came from my catering co.

Schmedley P Schmuckmeisers BBQ


----------



## senseirogue

I'm one of the newest members, on here, but I like this thread, and find many of the answers interesting.  My screen name is a direct reflection of who I am, and what I like to do.  I'm a Karate instructor, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  hence the title "Sensei", or "Teacher", which is what we are called by our students.  Next,"Rogue", is just a shortened version of a screen name I started using on another website, "Roguewavetoo".  A roguewave, is a wave that comes out of nowhere, and will literally tip boats over; either sailboats, or power boats.  I wasn't the first "Roguewave" on the site, hence "Roguewavetoo".    Being the creative cook that I am, I always try to put my own spin on any recipe, just like a roguewave, only I do it in a positive way.


----------



## whitetailfreak

I am a bowhunting junkie and the wife says im a freak about it


----------



## deersmoker58

Like WhitetailFreak....an avid bowhunter and enjoy smoking meat...including deer.

My name is Howard and i'm a smoke-aholic.


----------



## alelover

conundrum54 said:


> My screen name came about when I started out a Professional eater.  I go by wing kong, and I love to eat and do Triathlons.  While doing an interview on ESPN for Nathans hot dog eating contest, I was asked "Why would someone put there body through those to extremes.  I told them because I was a conundrum...the 54 is simply my HS and College football #


My names obvious. Conundrum was the code word the government used on "7 Days" when Frank Parker went back in time 7 Days to save the world.


----------



## liquidsteel

When I was in Jr. High, I had to draw something for art class.  So I created a super hero named "Liquidsteel".  And I love welding.


----------



## shoneyboy

Back in the day, when I actually worked on the shop floor, everyone had a nickname. It was kind of a right of passage. Once you were named you were accepted as one of the guys. It seemed to give everyone on the jobsite the knowledge that you were easy to work with and would not cause any undue problems….When my time came up, one of they guys came in with a little small 2” tall Shoney’s Big Boy and said that it looked like me….and well that was the end of that….14 years later and a new position, the guys still call me ShoneyBoy!!!!! Since most of the old timers have retired, we have not been carrying on this tradition as much…..It’s sad to think about sometimes, but I have the memories and knowledge that these guys accepted me as a friend and coworker over the years…..  













Shoney's big boy.jpg



__ shoneyboy
__ Aug 25, 2012


----------



## supercenterchef

I live in a small town.  There are a few of us foodies around, but no place for us to get nice stuff.  No restaurant supply stores, no meat markets, no gourmet grocers--we were all getting frustrated watching the food network and not being able to get the ingredients they all take for granted.  So I started a blog (that reminds me...I haven't posted in FOREVER, eek!) based on the concept that we could create great dishes/meals with ingredients available at WalMart...and so the SuperCenter Chef was born...


----------



## solaryellow

SupercenterChef said:


> I live in a small town.  There are a few of us foodies around, but no place for us to get nice stuff.  No restaurant supply stores, no meat markets, no gourmet grocers--we were all getting frustrated watching the food network and not being able to get the ingredients they all take for granted.  So I started a blog (that reminds me...I haven't posted in FOREVER, eek!) based on the concept that we could create great dishes/meals with ingredients available at WalMart...and so the SuperCenter Chef was born...



Love that name btw. :biggrin:


----------



## scarbelly

Shoneyboy said:


> Back in the day, when I actually worked on the shop floor, everyone had a nickname. It was kind of a right of passage. Once you were named you were accepted as one of the guys. It seemed to give everyone on the jobsite the knowledge that you were easy to work with and would not cause any undue problems….When my time came up, one of they guys came in with a little small 2” tall Shoney’s Big Boy and said that it looked like me….and well that was the end of that….14 years later and a new position, the guys still call me ShoneyBoy!!!!! Since most of the old timers have retired, we have not been carrying on this tradition as much…..It’s sad to think about sometimes, but I have the memories and knowledge that these guys accepted me as a friend and coworker over the years…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoney's big boy.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ shoneyboy
> __ Aug 25, 2012


Funny - out here in the West they are Bob's Big Boy - They were actually started in 1936 in Glendale Ca 

Neat story


----------



## stovebolt

I have always been a gearhead and I'm a bit of a Chevy nut. My first car was a '48 Chevy. After getting married our first car was a '55 Chevy. The '55, '56, and '57s  were known as "shoebox Chevies". I own a 1930 Chevy and the old chevies were called stovebolts.

Chuck


----------



## bubbonehead

I looked deep inside my soul and meditated for a long period of time.

Mine is a combination of Bubba and Bonehead. Both alone could be fitting, together it's dialed in.

Or it's the last thing I typed before I stopped getting that "already used" message.


----------



## screen

Screen - I am a screen printer - T-shirt guy! Store has been for 30 years next year and I have owned it for 20.


----------



## countrysmoke

I live in the hills of West Virginia and spend alot of time up in the mountains, thats where i got countrysmoke


----------



## uc smoker

Well, mine is a no-brainer...I live in the San Diego community of University City, hence UC Smoker...too simple, but I'm a simple man, with a simple plan...eat, drink, and be merry.


----------



## dad of four

Back before the internet was the internet, I used to participate in chat rooms.

Knowing the world was full of creeps, I thought I'd stick to hobbyist forums and religious forums.

Specifically I used to hang out at a Catholic Chat room on MSN

All to often after chatting and talking about religion for 30 minutes, I'd start getting private messages from Catholic Women!

Not wanting to go there, or deal with the temptation, I changed my name to Dad_of_Four, so everyone would know

I was a married father of 4 children.  It helped (a little)... LOL


----------



## looksdone




----------



## cheetosgrill

Well mine may be a bit boring but here we go. My brother-in-law's nickname is Cheeto. He got that name from my kids because he would always give them Cheetos as babies and they just started calling him Cheeto.  It was his fortieth B-day this month and he hasn't ever has a nice smoker. I got on this forum to try to find some barrels to build him one. We always smoke turkeys and hams for less fortunate families in the neighborhood during thanksgiving and Christmas. So now he has a double barrel smoker. Mow we have 24 hams to smoke on monday. people all over town have found out about this and are donating everything for us to cook. When he came home from his surprise b-day party it was Rollin smoke and he thought his house was in fire!!! Anyway that's how cheetosgrill came about.


----------



## mdboatbum

I was living on a sailboat in Maryland at the time. The common term for a person of a certain age who decide to spit in the eye of polite society and live aboard boats is "boat bum". It sounds much better than "nearly homeless".


----------



## jetman

I'm part of a wooden boat club along with "dirtsailor" here on this group. The boat I built at same time I joined the group was a 15" skiff that I built with an odd propulsion drive. Looking over a 5.5hp gas powered trash pump at Harbor Fright (no miss-spell !) and thinking they could power a small boat. Looking at most every small skiff plan I settled on a Bolger & Payson designed 15' "Diablo" A simple and quick boat to build, from first cut to splash was about three months, just working weekends.













DontPanicatDepoeBayWoodenBoatShow20.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 24, 2012






Boat and motor setup looked good together, along with full power reverse, both pumps had an aux outlet that I would use to shoot water skyward through fire hose nozzles. Her performance was just horrible! So slow, with both at full throttle best I could do was about 5mph and with stock Briggs & Stratton mufflers she was deffening!! Later in the boats life, I removed the pumps and powered her with a regular outboard. Even after "Don't Panic" was converted to outboard the guys in the club still referred to me as "Jetman" I suspect that will be engraved on my headstone 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





JetMan<<<


----------



## hogrider47

I just like riding my harley if I'm not smoking something


----------



## 173rdherd

Served in 173rd Airborne Brigade, RVN. 2nd Battallion, 503rd Infantry Echo Company Recon, Wildcat 3.


----------



## hoity toit

I go to a local pub that is named the Hoity Toit Beer joint.  I might add they have an area called the a_ _hole section, complete with a neon sign that says the same thing. That is where a lot of the locals sit. There is also a sign outside that reads, You can't get there from here without a six pack!"  .

The dictionary says this : hoity-toity

_adjective_ _(Informal)_ haughty, proud, arrogant, stuck-up _(informal)_, lofty, conceited, snooty _(informal)_, scornful, snobbish, disdainful, supercilious, high and mighty _(informal)_, overweening, toffee-nosed _(slang, chiefly Brit.)_, uppish _(Brit. informal)_ My auntie up from the south was trying to be all hoity-toity.

*hoity-toity* - affectedly genteel
hifalutin, highfalutin, highfaluting, la-di-da, grandiose

pretentious - making claim to or creating an appearance of (often undeserved) importance or distinction; "a pretentious country house"; "a pretentious fraud"; "a pretentious scholarly edition"

  - - - - - - -

Hence, my screen name was born........


----------



## hoity toit

Shoneyboy said:


> Back in the day, when I actually worked on the shop floor, everyone had a nickname. It was kind of a right of passage. Once you were named you were accepted as one of the guys. It seemed to give everyone on the jobsite the knowledge that you were easy to work with and would not cause any undue problems….When my time came up, one of they guys came in with a little small 2” tall Shoney’s Big Boy and said that it looked like me….and well that was the end of that….14 years later and a new position, the guys still call me ShoneyBoy!!!!! Since most of the old timers have retired, we have not been carrying on this tradition as much…..It’s sad to think about sometimes, but I have the memories and knowledge that these guys accepted me as a friend and coworker over the years…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoney's big boy.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ shoneyboy
> __ Aug 25, 2012


the big boy hamburger..


----------



## jarjarchef

When I started at a new location several years ago I came in guns a blazing and ready to make a difference. I had just moved from a bad situation and of the 3 Chefs at my level I was the only one with Catering experience. After about 4-6 weeks there I started to make some operational changes that were needed. However I was not expecting needing to take 6 weeks off due to and emergency hernia surgery. While out some of the crew were giving the Chef Team and other crew members nick names. Well the guys doing this are Star Wars fans to say the least. All the crew were Rebel nick names and all the Chefs were Dark Side. I ended up with Jar Jar for a couple reasons, I was the tallest and thin, I had just started a bunch of new things and then left. They had also not figured out if I was bad or good yet, they just knew I created trouble and then left.

So when they invited me to join their fantasy football league and I needed an email and screen name the guy running it say why not "Chef Jar Jar"? Well that was taken, but JarJarChef was not. So that is what I use. It keeps things simple to remember........

Jeramy


----------



## mrkrunk

July 1994 - A geek sits in front of his computer getting ready to play LucasArts brilliant game "TIE Fighter" (on 5x 3-1/2" floppies!) Wow, whattagame, YOU get to be an Imperial TIE fighter pilot! Neat-o! (or whatever exclamation people were using 20 years ago)

So, now I gotta come up with a name that would sound cool for an Imperial TIE pilot, hmmm.  My real name's Kevin, so it's gotta have a "K" in it.....

I got it: "KrunK"  Sounds masculine and tough - "Die you rebel scum!" Later, when I belonged to a couple of Tribes clans in '99 and early 2000's, I added a first name: Electronicus, so that I could flesh-out my Tribes back-story. Oh, if anybody understands what I'm talking about here, I belonged to the Blood Eagle Elders (BEE) and to the Knights Of Invictus (KOI).

It's KRUNK, not Crunk, and I, Kevin Watts invented it, not some Crazy dRUNK rappers in the 2000's. Jeex, there's even a rumor going around that Conan came up with the term before I did, but that's just a vicious lie.

I have used KrunK, or EKrunK or MrKrunK or KrunK500, depending on what's available, for all my game names and online handles ever since.

On a side note, my stepmother tried to order me a Colts jersey for Christmas this year, but the website for NFL offically licensed jerseys won't let her use "KRUNK" because it's obscene or offensive or innapropriate or prolly trademarked to Puff Daddy or something, Idaknow. Christmas at Dad & Judy's is this coming Sunday, so let's see how she did. Worst case scenario, I'll end up with some other dude's name on my back. *shudder* I'm 49, so I'm way over hero-worship and prefer only my name on my back...

Thanks for asking, nice thread.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## hagisan

Close friends in Mecca gave me the nickname Hagisan back in '84.


----------



## airgator1

An Airgator is an old style swamp boat manufacturer that was eventually purchased by Alumitech.  See my Avatar for my original 1979 Airgator with 350 GM engine and Whirlwind prop.


----------



## shaker56

Got mine from being shaky and born in 1956 also I had a mustang with a shaker scoop


----------



## nickyb

This is awesome as I have seen said a bunch of time.  Only problem is there so many people on here.  Crazy interesting but it is a book of information.

As for me pretty simple.  My first name is Nicholas my last name is Bogart.  Someone started calling me NickyB and it has mostly stuck with online usage.


----------



## linepipe

Linepipe is an old oilfield term and type of - pipe.  It is pipe that runs along the ground (flowlines, gunbarrel/tank hookups),etc.  Different than upset tubing (that is my wife...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





), which goes in the well.

Built and broke down a lot of that stuff.  But now that I think about it, it is pretty odd unless you have been in the industry.  Guess I should have gone with HammerUnion, CheckValve, TankBattery...or not.


----------



## humdinger

My screen name is a word that is close to my real last name. When I played baseball in high school, I led the team in home runs my senior year and since a "dinger" is slang for a home run (around here anyways, can't speak for everywhere) it was a name the guys gave me.

I initially considered using "The Hummer" because it was what my grandfather named his log cabin home in northern Michigan back in the 80's, but I decided not to because of the certain _undertones_ that word has...


----------



## therealfrosty

Frosty has been my gamer tag since the first time I picked up a video game controller, It's a loose derivative from Smokey and the Bandit (The Snow Man).







-Frosty-


----------



## supercenterchef

jarjarchef...what did they end up deciding?

MrKrunk...I'm afraid to know how many of us may know exactly what you are talking about--it was a great game

shaker56...gotta love those old shaker scoops...I don't know what's wrong with kids these days...I'll keep my Stingray, they can have their iPads...


----------



## ssorllih

My given name is Ross Hill but I seem to share that with many others so for lack of anything better I just typed in ssorllih because forward or backward I am still the same.


----------



## jarjarchef

SupercenterChef said:


> jarjarchef...what did they end up deciding?
> MrKrunk...I'm afraid to know how many of us may know exactly what you are talking about--it was a great game
> shaker56...gotta love those old shaker scoops...I don't know what's wrong with kids these days...I'll keep my Stingray, they can have their iPads...




Well that would depend on if we were having a good day or a bad day...... You know how it goes being a boss and having to insure the proper quality of product goes out. You will never be everyone's buddy every day....... I mostly get a good reaction when I go back. 

The main guy behind the nick name and I had a falling out. I called him out on some false military service claims. It touched a nerve in me and it was never the same.

But I created this account before the falling out and did not change it..... Besides I do have a way of speaking my mind and starting interesting discussions........:biggrin:


----------



## bigpop

Bigpop is my "Grandpaw" name!


----------



## smoke-em

Got mine on the Fire Department from my brothers, part for being a professional fireman and I built a smoker for Station 13 West Metro fire! The guys loved smoked chow. I worked with 2 professional hunters who had hunted around the world, so I have some strange meats on my smoker.......most pretty good!


----------



## spec

Kind of a funny story...But maybe not...I was raised by my grand parents...My Grandfather was an "Ops" instructor. Career man GunnySGT.  every school vacation I was at a base somewhere or in the wilderness doing survival training... and I got out of school often...I was the only kid I knew that had a PT. obstical course and a 1000 meter gun range in our back yard...

I got the nick name "Special Operations" in the 5th grade after I brought in a T.O.W. missile launcher, spent rockets complete with home movie and a home movie of anti aircraft drone training  showing what I did last summer...It was derrogotory at first...But it was better than being called army surplus...Since most of my clothes right down to my jump boots  came from the PX...Like I said...I got to leave school often...Calling me army surplus got you a serious asskicking...

I always had grenade,Tow missile simulators  to play with and blow stuff up...and get into trouble with So special ops stuck...as I got older it got shortened to just Spec

No more blowing stuff up and my "OPS" days over It's just plain old Spec...


----------



## cathlabscott

I've worked in the cardiac cath lab for the last 20 years, so...cathlabscott.


----------



## linguica

Mine is just family history. When my Grandfather came to this country he did the two things he knew best from his home (Azore Islands)  Home made wine and linguica. He did both well but he drank most of the wine himself and fed me the linguica. That's a Portagee for you.


----------



## pablo09

Not to intresting here..My name in spanish,came up with it in 2009...Bingo..


----------



## karscot

No exciting story it is simply my Business name after my two sons Karl and Scott = Karscot


----------



## appwsmsmkr1

appwsmsmkr1

apprehensive weber smokey mountain smoker 1

basically i am ^^

:)


----------



## pohunter

Hi a few years back I worked in a distribution warehouse and the crew there nicknamed me Po but dependin on what department I was in depended what Po I was for example if I was a stock rotator I was Potator ,if I was Picking orders on the floor I was Popicker if I was in dispatch i was Pospatcher but my fav was when I was in charge of the Christmas Hams then I was POHAMMER  

so I developed the name for most of the thins I do.

Hence why i am Pohunter atm, ive also been known as Pofisher.

However im only very new to smoking and I dont feel confident to be Posmoker as yet but i am sure i will get there


----------



## salchichero

I guess mine is kind of boring too. My wife is from the Dominican Republic and of course a native Spanish speaker. So, ever since I started on my crusade of sausage making and meat curing, she has called me "el salchichero", or the sausage guy.


----------



## swamphunter54

Most of my life I always hunted in the swamp grounds and I was born in 54.  so swamphunter 54 it is.


----------



## smokin pastor

I am new to MSF but have been a fan of Jeff Phillips for a few years- ever since someone gave me a smoker- a Super King by Brinkman.  But Jeff finally convinced me to join up in the forum- and I am glad I did.  I just chose my name cause I am a minister and it sounded sort of funny- Smokin Pastor!  But the only kind of smokin I do is meats!!!


----------



## smoke happens

"it" happens, what can I say. I also enjoy smoking cigars..... What, no creativity awards?


----------



## lostleader

The name of my sea vessel or my 14' Lund.  Dont know why ever since I have been referred to as the Lostleader.

DC 33


----------



## sawyer

mine isnt so fancy, Its my sons name , I normaly go with my name Ian P. but i thought what the heck.


----------



## smokerva

smokerva - pretty simple, I like smoking food and I live in VA. I was actually going for vasmoker, like my cooking e-mail is but I guess someone has that already. Oh well...


----------



## parman

Mine is kinda simple. I'm a golf professional, director of instruction and the man behind the grill at a small course in Ca....Parman.


----------



## lakestral

My screen name is Lakestral. I started out with Kestral, but on some sites that was already in use so I went with added la (lady) to it, not many people have used that. That was years ago and I still use it.


----------



## etouffee

Etouffee - In French it means Choke or Smother. In Cajun French it is a type of food and it is usually smothered in sauce. Although that's all well and good, for me is my dogs name.

When we lived in Dallas my wife and I got a dog, not long after we met but before we were married. Because my wife is from South Louisiana many of the people we knew chimed in with Cajun names for the dog and Etouffee stuck. Back in 96 when I first starting getting on line I needed a name so I borrowed his. To this day I have never had a problem signing into a forum or a game using that name. Etouffee made 2 moves with us, From Dallas to Houston in 94 and from Houston to New Iberia in 2002. 

Etouffee lived 17 years and was a very loving and loyal dog and we miss him very much but his name will live with my on the Internet until I pass away :) It is his photo I am using.


----------



## fusionpuddle

Fusionpuddle I'm a student welder have always enjoyed welding (watch the puddle and fuse metals together) volia :)


----------



## triker

Well, it's like this. I built and ride a VW Trike (2005). Online name is Triker Red. People just call me Triker so there ya go. Here's a Pic as it sits now. When you build it yourself, It's never finished.

View media item 192479
That's Ol' Yeller in the background. 1972 GMC


----------



## bredbaker

Before I discovered the joys of smoking and grilling my Dad made all our bread every few weekends.  I loved making it, and now, long after he is gone, I continue making bread using his recipe he perfected in 1960.  Everyone I know loves the bread (it's a challah, an egg based white bread) and I enter bread competitions all over the Northwest.  So, for years I have always been known as Bredbaker.  I leave the "A" out of bread because most of the time that name is taken on forums, so it's become a tradition of sorts.

My bread makes a good bun, which in turn makes for a killer base for my pulled pork.


----------



## maple sticks

With sugar maple the main tree in my area and being a good wood for smoking I use it in my home made smoker. We also have a lot of apple & cherry trees but most always use maple.


----------



## goingcamping

Goingcamping...Pretty self explanatory!I live in Colorado and our camping season (for us anyway) is from March-October (Sometimes November). My family and I camp and boat almost ever weekend. We are fully set-up to camping all winter, but it's too cold for the wife! Our camper is set-up to be fully self contained with a heated basement, dual batteries, generator and insulating pleated shades.Go prepared or go home is our creed!~Brett


----------



## iysmsmity

If

You  

Smoke

Me

Some   = IYSMSMITY

Meat

I'll

Tell

You

    Hey yall,

Years and years ago when my parents would take the kids to

Knotts Berry Farm in so cal there was a frontier saloon you

could go into and get a root beer or sasafras and on the giant

glass mirror behind the bar was a small plaque that was

inscribed with WYBMADIITY.  Every time some one would ask

the bar tender what does that mean? he would give the

answer "will you buy me a drink if I tell you" I always thought

that was clever cuz it was an answer in a question.  So thats

my screen name.


----------



## frostop

Well when  I was in High School I would shower in the morning and head out the door and walk to school, during the winter months my hair would freeze on the way to school, that and my last name is Frost. So it became my nickname and has stuck and I've used it as a screename on several forums!!


----------



## pgsmoker64

Wow, this thread was dug up from the old days!

Mine is simple....I live in Prince George, Virginia...PG  I love smoking meat...Smoker....was born in 1964...64...thus PGSmoker64.  Like I said, simple but effective!


----------



## lonnie

Hey Deer Meat.  I got my handle smoked.mullet because my uncle actually smoked that fish and sold them to tourist in Orlando Florida.  It was a tasty treat that a lot of seasoned fishermen only looked upon as bait. Ha!


----------



## wes w

I lurked here for several years.   Seemed like a straight up group of guys and gals.   I just used my name.   I like the simple things in life.


----------



## taterbug70

When I was a baby around 2or3 my dad,uncle,and moma were working in the family garden and my uncle saw me eating the beetle bugs off the potatoes that's how I got the name TATERBUG!so really I'm the original one,had that for 40 years now.


----------



## clamperceo

well I belong to E Clampus Vitus other wise known at the Clampers and I happen to be the CEO of Doctor Samuel Gregg George Chapter 1855. I use Clamperceo for a lot of things on the net. becausse it confuses people that dont know about us and it lets those who do know what I am.  So if there are any REDSHIRTS out there What say the Brethern?


----------



## saugeyejoe

While fishing under dream bridge on Indian lake I snagged a monster saugeye.  Didn't get it in the boat and was made fun of for hours.  Friends called me Saugeye Joe ever since.


----------



## evab

Mine is simple, my first name with my last name Initial. I need to keep it to something I can remember, easily! I have fibromyalgia which makes for brain fog, and loss of memory. There are whole years and decades that are so fogged up that I don't really remember what I was doing for most of it!


----------



## no peek n

Got mine from trying to learn( redneck Jethro slang) other folks how to start to smoke "Low & slow" and all they did was keep opening the D***m door and lid to see what was going on inside...If Your Lookn, You Aint Kook'n.  No Peek 'N


----------



## earpaper

last name is Loebsack............ear- loeb  paper-sack........earpaper


----------



## evab

@ no peek n,

tell them to get a glass doored smoker, it won't help them see what's happening, but they will be able to see (well that is relative) what's going on inside! :-)


----------



## dsorgnzd

Mine is due to the fact that I've been disorganized all my life, and back in the day, file names and such were  limited to 8 characters. So... Dsorgnzd.


----------



## ssorllih

EvaB said:


> Mine is simple, my first name with my last name Initial. I need to keep it to something I can remember, easily! I have fibromyalgia which makes for brain fog, and loss of memory. There are whole years and decades that are so fogged up that I don't really remember what I was doing for most of it!


I have had periods like that but they were self imposed indescretions.


----------



## hova1914

Mine is the same one I've been using since the Internet became cool back in the 90s. Back in the days of dial up, aol, & chat rooms lol. Anyways, I needed a screen name to join yahoo so I decided to use a college nickname the guys in my fraternity gave me. It was taken and yahoo suggested I add numbers, so I used the year my frat was founded. Thus, Hova1914 was born. I've used that name for everything online ever since.


----------



## rabbithutch

Can't believe I hadn't stumbled on this thread before now.  It's a great one!

As for "rabbithutch" - well my given name is Robert (changed to rabblt by someone many years ago) and I'm a "Hutch" as in Starsky and . . . .  

It's also the name of the pen that rabbits are kept in . . .


----------



## goosejerky

I got my name from all the goose jerky i make during waterfowl season ! I love to goose hunt and one thing led to another!


----------



## manoowar2

Comic book


----------



## bosox

I am a Forty"Niner" fan along with being a Red "Sox" fan!


----------



## hova1914

bosox said:


> I am a Forty"Niner" fan along with being a Red "Sox" fan!


You're a San Fran AND a Boston fan? How does THAT happen????


----------



## johnny rodgers

I have been in the Navy for 28 years.  the first 12 years were as an enlisted sailor, Hospital Corpsman First Class (HM1), in 1997 I received my commission as a Navy Nurse Corps Officer as and Ensign (ENS), therefor I went from HM1 2 ENS = HM12ENS.  A combination of my enlisted rank and my commissioning rank.


----------



## chiefusn

Johnny Rodgers said:


> I have been in the Navy for 28 years.  the first 12 years were as an enlisted sailor, Hospital Corpsman First Class (HM1), in 1997 I received my commission as a Navy Nurse Corps Officer as and Ensign (ENS), therefor I went from HM1 2 ENS = HM12ENS.  A combination of my enlisted rank and my commissioning rank.


But your username is Johnny Rodgers.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That's why Chief's run the Navy...We train the Junior Enlisted and the Officers. Hence where I got my username.

No offense...sir. Just good ole Navy humor coming at ya.

Chad


----------



## clamperceo

wow we are close to each other. I live in Porterville!


----------



## jimmybh

I tried jimmyb  but it was already taken, so I added an h and it worked LOL. My first name is jimmy. My confirmation name is Benedict. The first letter of my last name is H. Hence jimmybh.


----------



## killnsmoke

Awesome!....i like to hunt, and smoke food in my smoker, hence the name


----------



## jimmybh

Hey Deer Meat, Where did you get the picture of my friend "Oink Johnson".. I love to see the pig smiling, especially  when he is clothed in smoke and barbacue sauce.LOL


----------



## jp61

wastedwoody said:


> Deleted









   not sure if I'm allowed to laugh at this one. But it's funny, to me.


----------



## uwdawgfan

if you want the job done right, some times you have to take matters in your own hand


----------



## humdinger4u

I use to sell A LOT of different stuff on Ebay and still do off and on and that is my screen name.

Humdinger4u

I thought it was kind of funny!

Michael


----------



## wastedwoody

DELETED!! Oh _puh...leeeze!_


----------



## capntrip

Jerry Garcia..................nuff said!


----------



## pbone

My name was given to me by a co worker who would call me that due to him knowing i didnt like rap music thinking it would irritate me!


----------



## beernuts

My screen name is dedicated to my late, great Golden Retreiver Sierra who passed away last year.  You can guess her favorite beverage.


----------



## bigridgeback

If you check out my avatar that is our 125lb. Rhodesian Ridgeback hence the screen name.

Ted


----------



## backyardsmokin

I do all of my smoking in my backyard (what there is of one).


----------



## triplikidoo

Wow. Back in 2001 I was in an Australian chat room for some reason and I seen this screen name. Not really sure but i liked it and starting using it.


----------



## hillbillycanuck

Well I'm a backwoods, backwards, barefooted hillbilly, and I'm Canadian.  Thus HILLBILY CANUCK!!


----------



## cromag

My friends say I do things like a neanderthal caveman so they nicknamed me Cromag as in Cro-Magnon


----------



## pc farmer

C farmer--— cattle farmer


----------



## disturbed1

disturbed 1 its pretty much self explanatory LOL

but it was a toss up the latinos where i work  call me el diablo


----------



## downriverdoc

I live in an area south of Detroit that is called "Downriver" meaning just that. It's on the downward end of the

Detroit River. My nickname has been Doc for quite some time. Over 40 years. Can't really say where that

came from! Hence DownriverDoc. I use that on the net in various forums and online poker sights and such.

People usually ask me what kind of doctor I am. lol


----------



## lookoutfire

The way I came up with my screen name was some times when I would grill I would wonder off drinking a cold one, easy to picture what would happen, ( lol)  my kids would yell at me yes lookout fire . It just it fits when I love smoking meat.


----------



## boboso

It's a little weird but back in high school (I graduated in '86) some football teammates were in algebra class coming up with Spanish slang nicknames for other teammates. My girlfriend at the time would sometimes call me her big Teddy bear. I wont explain that. But anyway "Oso" means bear. Our coaches use to get me confused with another player named Bobby. Bob. Bob ISO at first. Bob the bear. The Mexican slang is "baboso" meaning stupid person or literally retarded. Our nicknames were cruel I guess but only meant jokingly. And it kinda morphed into Boboso from there. Was even taped to my locker in school. It just kinda stuck.


----------



## boboso

That should read Bob Oso. Not Bob ISO.


----------



## boboso

That should read Bob Oso. Not Bob ISO.


----------



## harvshow

I was given the name from life long friends who nicknames are, Kojak, Starvos, Spic, Burt, and The Big Kahuna. We have a men only 4 day weekend, every September at the beach and we eat and party and party and eat. Then we go boating.


----------



## rub one out

I see the X-Rated side to everything first then I focus on how much it needs cleaned up for the specific involvement


----------



## rub one out

...and I love a good rub on my meat. :)


----------



## magnoliasouth

My screen name has been the same for eons, since before I met my husband. I use it just about everywhere I go online. It's kind of my trademark, but without the expensive fees that come with a real one. lol!

If you REALLY want to know... and it will sound insane... but the first time I used it was in a Harry Potter forum for adults. I was trying to come up with a flower name (most of the girls in the book have flower names) and another word to indicate where I come from. I'm an American Southerner through and through. It was originally _magnoliasoutherly_ and I still use it sometimes, but that one often exceeds the restricted number of characters for user names, so it has morphed into simply _magnoliasouth_.

BTW, if anyone is interested (and again, it sounds insane) but I met my husband there at that same site. We've been together now for over ten years and still act like newlyweds! :biggrin: 

Oh and yes, we were what we referred to as 'adult adolescents'. Maybe it was all a mid-life crisis, for us, at the time, but we've never been happier in our entire lives.


----------



## Bearcarver

Why "Bearcarver" ???

This explains it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138637/a-bear-from-log-to-finish-picture-heavy#post_958664

Bear


----------



## novachainsmoker

My screen name is simply a play on words "Chain Smoker".  ;)

Happiness is cooking meat!


----------



## cherrybow

I make self bows, and when I started out on the Internet, my bow was made of wild southern cherrywood. (and I live in the ozarks)


----------



## rosco09

Mine is rosco09 that is my dogs name 09 is went I got I had a liver transplant in 4/15/09 and him on 9/09/09 he has been a great pal


----------



## pennz

When I was 17 18 years old I worked in a junkyard pulling parts. When I got home from work I would be all covered in grease, oil and dirt. My best friend started calling me Pennzoil then it got to Pennz. Its been my nickname since lol.


----------



## wastedwoody

I tell you but you keep deletin' it.


----------



## six gun smokin

Got mine from shooting six gun comp, and I like to smoke some meat


----------



## sa-steve

I flew in the OV1 Mohawk...73rd, Pleiku...........1970

SA Steve........San Antonio


----------



## justhunt

Just Hunt 
Is what I do and between that and wood work. 
I stay on the go. That's how I got my name.


----------



## wwdragon

ok wwdragon Anyone remember the Ultima games for the PC? well back in the 90's there was a internet group (Not the internet we know and love today) called the Ultima Dragons Internet Chapter or UDIC for short, we were a bunch of people who had pretty much played all of the Ultima games out there, we each had to choose a "dragon" name for our handle. I chose Wind Walker Dragon, hence wwdragon was born.As a side note I used to run a BBS and back then that was the only way to connect to others on the new and unclaimes internet.Barry


----------



## buggerritt

I'm a reader of Terry Pratchett novels. In his Discworld series, is a character named Foul Ole Ron, who is the smelliest of beggars. People pay him to go away. He can usually be heard cursing under his breath, saying *"Bugrit!"* or "Millennium, hand and shrimp!" (whatever that means).


----------



## 173rdherd

sa-steve said:


> I flew in the OV1 Mohawk...73rd, Pleiku...........1970
> 
> SA Steve........San Antonio


was that fixed wing?.....supporting !st Air Cav?


----------



## sacninerfan

Mine is pretty cheesy, no real meaning here but i bet anyone can guess how, i live in sacramento, been a 49er fan since 1981 ( 8 yrs old ), so hence bada bing bada boom, sacninerfan!


----------



## uwdawgfan

I hope you don't mind getting 2nd this year :-)


----------



## nadm

Got it in High school. Stands for Never A Dull Moment.


----------



## beemrider

Well my screen name comes from my favourite activity, which is riding my motorcycle, a Beemer,  specifically the fabulous BMW K1600 GTL.  Don't get me started on how great BMWs are and particularly the GTL.


----------



## cj7ngolf

Jeeps n golf two biggest hobbies.


----------



## mountainhawg

Local good BBQ joint is named Hawg Wild and I live on a mountain. So took the Mountain and the Hawg and came up with MountainHawg. 













hawg wild bbq.jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 21, 2013


----------



## stlwaffles

Called into a radio show for something stupid.  I introduced myself, and the host said "I dont like the name Zach, I am going to just call you Waffles".  It kinda stuck.  I added the STL in front for forums that wont allow or already have a "Waffles"


----------



## alelover

I think mine is fairly obvious.


----------



## steve borkowski

Steve

Got mine from my Mom.


----------



## 173rdherd

Steve Borkowski said:


> Steve
> 
> Got mine from my Mom.


She did good Steve.


----------



## steve borkowski

My Mom gave it to me.


----------



## buffaloears

A good friend of mine who labels and the refers to everyone he knows by nickname, gave me this handle 45 years ago. He says my ears provide living proof that at one time Indians mated with Buffalo.


----------



## Bearcarver

Buffaloears said:


> A good friend of mine who labels and the refers to everyone he knows by nickname, gave me this handle 45 years ago. He says my ears provide living proof that at one time Indians mated with Buffalo.


LOL---Not the way I heard it, but thanks for cleaning it up for the forum.

Bear


----------



## turnandburn

USAF veteran...fighter and bomber aircraft engine mechanic. when a fighter jet needs to get out of a sticky sitch rather quickly they turn and hit after burners.up up and away..and for us mechs on the ground when bouncing from jet to jet and leaving the flightline we hop in the truck and instead of saying lets go we'd say lets turn and burn!! as in lets get the hell outta here! haha.


----------



## rgomez2691

Mine is much like DeeJayDebbie.  I bought a computer many years ago at the now defunct Circuit City and they asked me to create an email account so I took first name initial, last name and numbers from my address then and now - and that's  how RGomez2691 was born and I use it as email and user name every chance I get


----------



## akdutchguy

Well lets see here. I'm Dutch and I live in Alaska and I'm a guy. Pretty simple.


----------



## huffy

Mine  was given by  a great redhead at work, she and I were already taken but a great friend.


----------



## hokah legend

I shot a pretty big deer Mn archery season, he ended up being the dubbed "The Hokah Legend" because I live in Hokah, Mn. A small town thing, amazing how a deer can change things.....Some really good ones on here, neat thread...


----------



## dumbwhiteperson

Mine comes from one of my favorite bands Foxy Shazam. The singer would always say at concerts... 

"20 bucks says none of y'all dumb white people can kill me"

 Go to 1:05 mark to see what I'm talking about. 

It is my user name for Twitter, Instagram and Tumblr and any other forum or social networking site :)


----------



## 2165 turbo rail

I build my own toys ( Cars ). And about 10 years ago I built a 2165 cc sandrail dune buggy and I put a turbo on it ( I like fast toys :). ).  I don't have it anymore but I don't want to change my name to "turbo LSX 1969 GTO Judge" :). Doesn't flow well ha!
The turbo rail. Street legal and drive it everywhere. A LOT of highway time too.  Made 235HP to the wheels and ran a 6.99 in the 1/8 @ something like 94mph






















1969 GTO Judge clone with a stroked LSX motor with a T76 turbo    Old motor made 535 to the wheels this one should make about 800hp to the wheels


----------



## supercenterchef

2165TurboRail...that's some beautiful work, you may need to visit http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137486/what-do-you-drive  :D

...would love to see more...


----------



## 2165 turbo rail

Done!   And thanks :)


----------



## bear bait

I usually use a different name on the computer, but the day before I signed up here my young puppy "Sarge " almost became bear bait on the back porch, so I figured what the heck, new screen name.  Sarge is a half and half, Shepperd and boxer, great pup.  The bear in this case went about 600 lbs or so.


----------



## steve-o90

Well I got my screen name cuz I'm a car audio clud( I'm 22) lol so my buddy's called me Steve for short then added the o for steve-I n 90 is the yr I was born so it's been the same screen name since I was 18 lol


----------



## six gun smokin

2165 Turbo Rail said:


> I build my own toys ( Cars ). And about 10 years ago I built a 2165 cc sandrail dune buggy and I put a turbo on it ( I like fast toys :). ).  I don't have it anymore but I don't want to change my name to "turbo LSX 1969 GTO Judge" :). Doesn't flow well ha!
> The turbo rail. Street legal and drive it everywhere. A LOT of highway time too.  Made 235HP to the wheels and ran a 6.99 in the 1/8 @ something like 94mph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1969 GTO Judge clone with a stroked LSX motor with a T76 turbo    Old motor made 535 to the wheels this one should make about 800hp to the wheels


 all time favorite car gto judge very nice


----------



## 2165 turbo rail

Thanks :)


----------



## urbotrimmm

I stumbled onto this website and in my haste to signup I missed the "T" in turbotrimmm, so now everyone calls me urbo.  I got turbotrimm because I originated in the building world as a trim carpenter, the trim part, and I had a young gal work for me once who called me turbo because I zipped around so quick.  Since then my whole email world has been turbotrimmm.  But for this site I'm quite happy being called urbotrimmm.


----------



## sctdg35

I  was a Scout Dog Handler  with the 35TH Infantry Platoon Scout Dog ,First Infantry Division .Lovely Republic Of South Vietnam 1969-1970.


----------



## frgus723

FRGus723

My dog Gus from the Fox Run Kennels.  His birthday is 7/23.  This July he will be 19 years old!  Not too bad for an Ol' Jack Russel Terrier.


----------



## 5150tailgater

I enjoy tailgating a lot so that's where the tailgater part comes from.  5150 is police talk for a crazy person or a crazy driver.  In essence my name means the crazy tailgater!


----------



## 2nd smoke

I picked 2nd smoke because I like to have a big cigar once in a while and all the talk of 2nd hand smoke got me kicked out of even the places you could smoke. Now i just grab a craft brew (sometimes my own) and sit on my deck with my cigar.


----------



## retfr8flyr

Well mine is pretty simple, I flew overnight freight for Airborne Express and used to go by fr8flyr. I hit the mandatory 60 retirement age in 2005 so I became retfr8fly on all the forums.


----------



## foamheart

Foamheart is the bastardization of the name of a character in a book. It was a River Giant named Saltheart Foamfollower. Being a coonass living in the West Texas Desert, it somehow seemed appropreiate. I didn't mention back then most bouncers prefered to be my friend. Neighbors kids said I looked like The guy who played Grizzly Addams, guess I did except with redish hair.

Its been my name since I had my first home computer. I never tarnish it so it follows me around. Its surprizing how many have actually asked me if I knew the original Foamheart. There is only one.


----------



## zbeeblebrox

I was a big fan of Douglas Adams' "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy". Zaphod Beeblebrox was one of my favorite charactors.


----------



## cromag

Cause my friends say I do everything with a caveman mentality


----------



## sc smoke

A little on the boring side.  I'm in South Carolina and Smoke, that's what I'm here to learn more about.


----------



## jarhead

Cause I are one.


----------



## nfluencial

I chose mine just after high school.  I was not a very good person and after having my first kid and in the quest to discover the new me, I chose this handle as a description of the person I wanted to be. Not a very jovial story lol but everytime I see it, it helps keep me remember the journey. :yahoo:


----------



## davidhef88

Mine is pretty boring as well. My nave is David Hefner. I just shortened it up a little. For most of my life my brother and I have often been referred to as "Hef". And no I am not related to Hugh. Lol. 












image.jpg



__ davidhef88
__ Jun 2, 2013


----------



## webowabo

Try saying webble and wobble after a long allnighter of smoking and drinjing.. it comes out webowabo... had this handle for everything for years.


----------



## cromag

nfluencial said:


> I chose mine just after high school.  I was not a very good person and after having my first kid and in the quest to discover the new me, I chose this handle as a description of the person I wanted to be. Not a very jovial story lol but everytime I see it, it helps keep me remember the journey. :yahoo:


  Grand Forks made everyone act like a butt hole. lol


----------



## peachpit

Peach Pit BBQ - I am from the Peach State, I use peach juice to inject with, use peach wood to smoke with, and my CB Handle back in the day was Peach Pit.


----------



## roller

I raised and flew Roller pigeons for many years..Got my first ones when I was 8 yrs. old..I am now 69....


----------



## bubbajim

Well I'm just a good ole boy who grew up in Macon, Georgia.  Moved to Atlanta to go to college.  Then retired to the mountains (foot hills) of North Georgia (Clarkesville) 6 miles from Helen.  I was raised and still am a redneck although I never worked in the fields to get the back of my neck red.  Around where I grew up you had to earn the nickname Bubba.  Took me a while but it has stuck to this day.  First name Jimmy (Jim)--BubbaJim.

Nothing, except maybe-and thats a big maybe-compares to a day of smoking boston butts-except a day of trout fishing in the north Georgia mountain streams.

Like hearing for all ya'll out there.

BubbaJim


----------



## lonslo

My screen name is how I cook." Low and slow". Hence Lonslo


----------



## dpatterson

I'm a mail handler for the post office and my name is Dolores. I work the dock which includes loading and unloading vans of pallets.


----------



## gambit

My internet handle has been different variations of Gambit for a while. It was a title I gave to my older brother because of his flirtatious nature.  He got married and settled. He saw I was quite ‘successful in dating’ and he passed the mantle on to me. I’m married now, but no more little brothers, so I’ll pass it along to my son later.


----------



## 302smoke

Mine is pretty simple. 302 is the "only" telephone area code for Delaware and of corse I like to Smoke meat. Also this is my future Competition Team name.


----------



## influencer

Two screen names, two stories, neither very eventful.

This screen name, Influencer, actually came up while playing Call of Duty with a couple friends. A running joke with my family and friends is that I should have become a lawyer because I love to argue(I call it debate) and can talk someone into to just about anything, especially if its telling a "fib" and making you believe it. I was using a generic name online and my friends told me to use Influence, its stuck since then, but only online.

Meanwhile, out in the real world, I have been known to rig things to work in a pinch. I always had something in my car or on my person that could help, even if it wasn't the intended use of that object. I can't remember many specific instances of this, but here is one:

My friends car had broke down before prom night. I was working and worked right down the street from his house so I told him to come get my car and take her in it. He was ecstatic because it was a very nice car that turned heads. Well when he came to pick up the car I told him (jokingly) to not break anything and to be sure to pick me up later after his night was over. About 15 minutes later he called and said, very simply, "I broke it". He went into detail that it wouldn't go into gear (straight drive, he was decent but not the best at driving them). So i borrowed my bosses car and drove out to his girlfriends house to see what the problem was, the shift-link bushing had broke so the shift cable wasn't moving with the stifter. Knowing they needed to get on the road or be late, I didn't have time to get a new bushing and install it, so I used a 20 oz bottle cap, paper clip and super glue to rig it to work. Car actually shifted better and I never did have to replace that bushing. Out of instances like that, my real-world nickname became 'MacGyver'. It tends to follow me, every place I've ever worked people start calling me that when I use non-traditional means or tools to accomplish the task at hand.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## pintocrazy

This was my name for a online fps game I used to play (counter strike) 
My friends and I chose crappy car names when we started. Added the crazy, because who wants to mess with crazy! Hahaha


----------



## influencer

pintocrazy said:


> This was my name for a online fps game I used to play (counter strike)
> My friends and I chose crappy car names when we started. Added the crazy, because who wants to mess with crazy! Hahaha


I loved counter strike, but only on the PC. Once it came to consoles it was horrible! But then again by that time it was also very old. Haha


----------



## pintocrazy

Influencer said:


> I loved counter strike, but only on the PC. Once it came to consoles it was horrible! But then again by that time it was also very old. Haha



Haha yah I only ever played it on pc


----------



## supercenterchef

pintocrazy said:


> Haha yah I only ever played it on pc


See also Crysis :)


----------



## nfluencial

cromag said:


> Grand Forks made everyone act like a butt hole. lol


You ain't lying brother!


----------



## the zil

My kids dubbed me Zilla many years ago. I was a little dismayed cause I don't think I'm anything like Godzilla. They told me "Zilla" means "the biggest, the baddest, and the best" and told me to check some urban word directory on the Internet. Not sure if it is true but the name stuck and over the years has evolved to "The Zil". So, that is me...the biggest, the baddest, and the best!  BTW - this is the name I want on my tombstone. Lol


----------



## magel225

Hey, i enjoy hearing everyones creative names. Mine is fairly simple.. Magel is my last name, and 225 is the temperature I usually smoke trout in. I thought it was fitting for SMF.


----------



## palladini

My name, Palladini, was given to me by my employer, over 30 years ago.


----------



## copper beard

My beard when I grow it turn a nice shade of copper like a new penny. Odd since my hair is darker brown


----------



## gary morris

Two of my best friends chose mine, My Mom and Dad


----------



## nfluencial

Copper Beard said:


> My beard when I grow it turn a nice shade of copper like a new penny. Odd since my hair is darker brown


Irish?


----------



## copper beard

Not that I am aware of. If I am it's a tiny ammount


----------



## smokin reaper

Well I was a partner in one of the top Haunts in the country located here in Chi -Town so alot of people called me Reaper because that was part of the name and I Took up Smoking food about 4 years ago


----------



## omenusmc

When I was born my name was Damien, like the kid in the movie the Omen.  My dad changed my name, but when some of the guys in my unit found out, they started calling me Omen, especially if something bad happened. I was in the Marine Corps, so when I needed a gmail handle and all the others I tried were unavailable, this is the one that stuck.


----------



## sirwill

Years ago I watched the, movie The Adventures Of Robin Hood (1938), starring Errol Flynn,I like the idea of a knight that championed the common people. Well to make a long story short, Prince John and Sir Guy conspired to kill King Richard and would elevate Dickon to a knight (Sir Dickon) if he killed King Richard.  Well, that did'nt happen, and I became Sirwill.

View media item 233334


----------



## 173rdherd

I don't get it.....


----------



## gary morris

I never had it in the first place.  :)


----------



## birddog1148

The last company I worked for I used to point at stuff that I didn't know the normanclature for, and they said I pointed, like a dog, a Birddog.  The 1148 is because I served in the 148th Infantry


----------



## sirwill

Great history behind your screen name and thanks for your service to the country!!!!  The U.S.A  will stay strong because of the men and women like you that serve!


----------



## johnny rodgers

ChiefUSN, I use HM12ENS for everything, didn't even realize i didn't use it here.   I have a good friend that just retired at PAX, Senior Chief George Hoy, I had the honor of being his retiring officer. 

If it were not for a HMC I wouldn't have made it past my first four years, I have alot of respect for the Good Chiefs out there.


----------



## dproffitt

Mine is pretty easy D is the first letter of my first name and PROFFITT is my last name


----------



## spinningwheel

I got mine in '74 at the start of the CB craze.  I was a young State Trooper, back then we were  'Patrolman', and we needed a handle to talk on the CB.  I tried to figure out something that made sense and then I remembered the 'winged wheel' on the side of the patrol cars and the 'spinningwheel' was born.  I worked with 'meatball', 'halloween wagon', 'smoke', 'gorp', 'rosebud' and a few others out of the Medina post for 11 years.

spinner


----------



## fishinchik

Only thing I could say here is... Well Duh.


----------



## mrgriz

I was given the nickname Griz many (too many) years ago when I was in college at UW Oshkosh.  Four of us were sharinf a house, two guys named Mike and two named John.  That wasn't working so we decided to give eachother nicknames. I have always been a big guy and have had a full beard for a long long time, which earned me the name Griz.  I started adding the Mr a few years back when Griz wasn't available as a screen name.

Instead of Mike, Mike, John and John we became Eagle, Fish, Buckwheat and Griz.  Just to make it more interesting, me and the other Mike both started dating girls named Michelle, who we both ended up marrying.


----------



## stripernut

I like to fish for striped bass on Lake Martin, AL. I was a guide for a few years, but it got to be too much - between my regular job and guiding I was working 7 days a week even on holidays. I still love to fish for stripers, but now I just do it for myself, family and friends. BTW, smoked striper is great.


----------



## snowdog71

I was born in 1971 hence the (71) I have lived in Colorado and skied in Colorado since 1978 and all of my best days, minus marriage, kids and important things have been on my skiis on the rocky mountain snow. It never leaves me, snowdog 71. (Rick)


----------



## grillseeker

Mine comes from my competition days. It was the name of my team when competing in BBQ competitions here in California. I was the BBQ pit-master, my wife helped with prep, my buddy was the charcoal separator and taster, (yes I was somewhat anal and separated my lump coal into like sizes) and his wife was the money.


----------



## smoke slinger

Mine has really nothing to do with nicknames or anything. Just had to think of something when I joined......lol.....


----------



## uhgordo

Hi Guys...I grew up in the Chevy Chase "Fletch" Movie era...so when he slicks his hair back, puts in the fake teeth, and acts like the airport mechanic/inspector--G. Gordon Liddy--the other mechanics say to him..."Uh, Gordo? The 7th Fetzer Valve is back here?!?"  Of course, Fletch has no idea what he's looking at and says..."Don't tell me my business, Boy!!!  I'm just checking the luggage!!"    

Soooooo.....I was trying to come up with an internet name and everything I typed in would come back "taken"....so I entered "uhgordo" and it worked...so here I am!!!  Just checking the luggage!!!!

Great thread, Dear Meat!!

Smoke On!!!


----------



## bluto

Evidently back in my partying days my friends thought I was like John Blutarsky, so I've been known as Bluto to them ever since.  I'm much more civilized now.  :-)


----------



## chiefwej

Profession = I spent 40 years as a Firefighter, finishing my career as Fire Chief.  Thus Chief
Initials= W.E.J.

So, chiefwej


----------



## bimmer

My first choice was Bimmerknut, but that was already taken. Bimmer is a slang term for the BMW automobile. Not to be confused with Beemer which is the slang term for the BMW motorcycle. Not a lot of folks know this. Anyway, one of my enthusiastic passions is restoring my daily driver which is a 1978 BMW 320i sport edition. I've owned it since 2004 and am in the current process of engine rebuild, fuel tank swap, upgrade to 5-speed transmission and replacement of front and rear drums and rotors. Yeah, my thread are bit windy. I'm a 59-year old disabled college student at Missouri State in my senior year as a Creative Writing major. Sorry, It just comes with the territory!


----------



## howlin wolf

Mine is a tribute to the late blues great Howlin Wolf. I normally have some blues playing while I tend to the pit so it seemed to be a good fit.


----------



## injector

Thanks for your service, Blackhawk. My Screen was just as easy  there was an ad on the page that said meat (Injector)


----------



## last cast

I fish a lot hence get into trouble a lot by coming home late. My usual excuse was just trying to make one Last Cast. It's also the name of my boat


----------



## smoke doctor

Well mine is easy... I love to smoke and my initials are DR. Been called Doc most of my life!


----------



## nsolo

Man from U.N.C.L.E.

It was an old tv show spoofing the other popular spy shows and movies. The lead character was Napoleon Solo played by Robert Vaughn. Used to be on Friday nights when I was around 10 years old and I NEVER missed it.  I'd sit in front of the tv with my Man from UNCLE cap gun (complete with silencer, scope and removable stock) and my UNCLE ID badge. I believe that today they call such kids nerds.

Anyway, U.N.C.L.E. was an acronym that stood for:

United Network Command for Law and Enforcement


----------



## kemuri

I had to come up with something when I joined, so I chose "kemuir" (Japanese for smoke) because I like the sound of it.


----------



## chiefwej

Bimmer said:


> My first choice was Bimmerknut, but that was already taken. Bimmer is a slang term for the BMW automobile. Not to be confused with Beemer which is the slang term for the BMW motorcycle. Not a lot of folks know this. Anyway, one of my enthusiastic passions is restoring my daily driver which is a 1978 BMW 320i sport edition. I've owned it since 2004 and am in the current process of engine rebuild, fuel tank swap, upgrade to 5-speed transmission and replacement of front and rear drums and rotors. Yeah, my thread are bit windy. I'm a 59-year old disabled college student at Missouri State in my senior year as a Creative Writing major. Sorry, It just comes with the territory!



Mine is an 03 540i/6 speed M-tech.  You'll find me on the e39 section of the BMW forums. 
chiefwej - BMWCCA #A359691


----------



## a14711b

I was trying to come up with a screen name back in the early years of *NIX internet access and everything I tried was taken. Inspiration came to me in the form of my truck license plate A14711B.

I tried it and it worked. I have been using it for well over 20 years now


----------



## Bearcarver

a14711b said:


> I was trying to come up with a screen name back in the early years of *NIX internet access and everything I tried was taken. Inspiration came to me in the form of my truck license plate A14711B.
> 
> I tried it and it worked. I have been using it for well over 20 years now


I would have guessed that yours had something to do with Army, because "11b" is the MOS code for Infantry.

Bear


----------



## 173rdherd

a GREAT fit.....channel 70....BB KIngs Bluesville on the Sirius!


----------



## fdcf1

Mine is pretty simple it is where I work "Fort Dodge Correctional Facility"


----------



## akwolverine

Well, in the military I move a great deal, but Alaska (AK) has been my favorite by far!  Wolverine is my favorite comic book character and I like to think I can be as mean as one of you try to take my (insert cut of pig)! :)


----------



## domapoi

Mine is an acronym because it is what I am.

I am a self proclaimed:

D O  M  A  P  O  I

i    l   a   n  r    f   t

r   d   n  d  o

t                 u

y                d


----------



## old sarge

Because I am one.  Retired from the Army in 1995 after 25 years.


----------



## bugzee

Last name is Moran.  Related to Bugsy Moran of Chicago on fathers side.


----------



## techmedic

I repair computers on the side and at my full time job I work for an ambulance service as a paramedic.


----------



## surber55

This is good!

Surber was my imaginary friend when I was little.  He disappeared when my brother was born.  1955 year of my birth.


----------



## bajabarrister

EZ. I moved to Baja California, Mexico (Baja). I happen to be a lawyer (barrister). So, Bajabarrister it is!


----------



## uechikid

My screen name is uechikid, I studied a style of karate for a long time called Uechi Ryu.  Thus the name uechi kid.


----------



## bloodbath

Mine is personal, but I guarantee you that no one will figure it out.


----------



## foamheart

BloodBath said:


> Mine is personal, but I guarantee you that no one will figure it out.


Last name McGraft? You a rebel General?


----------



## 173rdherd

BugZee said:


> Last name is Moran.  Related to Bugsy Moran of Chicago on fathers side.


that would be "Bugs" Moran...... (ex near north neighborhood)


----------



## bloodbath

Foamheart said:


> Last name McGraft? You a rebel General?


Not even close.. nice try though :)


----------



## Bearcarver

BloodBath said:


> Mine is personal, but I guarantee you that no one will figure it out.


You play a guitar, and like the group "Bloodbath" ???

Bear


----------



## sskyking

MossyMO said:


> UndrTakr24
> My wife and I went out to eat a few weeks ago and there was a hopped up hearse in the parking lot with license plates reading DIGEMUP. While we were there we kept watching around the place trying to figure out who's vehicle it was, we never did !!!


When I used to live in Miami, we had a Priest who bought an old hearse and fixed it up and painted it bright red.  He delighted driving it around and seeing people's reaction!


----------



## sskyking

As for my screen name, (from the Internet Movie Database imdb.com):

"From out of the clear blue of the western sky comes Sky King" was the familiar opening to television's premier aviation program. Operating from his Flying Crown Ranch in Arizona, Sky King, his niece Penny and their Cessna 310 airplane "Songbird" were constantly involved in one adventure after another. Viewed by many children in the 1950's, this program was responsible for inspiring many later aviation careers.

Since my last name is King and I loved the show growing up, my nickname became Skyking.  There are also enough others out there, that I often have to add an extra S when setting a screen name.


----------



## Bearcarver

sskyking said:


> When I used to live in Miami, we had a Priest who bought an old hearse and fixed it up and painted it bright red.  He delighted driving it around and seeing people's reaction!


That's funny,

When I was a teenager there was an announcer at the Drag-strip I ran at, who drove a souped up black hearse with a white racing stripe. Then a woman crossed over in an intersection & ran straight into my front end. That announcer saw the whole thing & gave me his card, in case I needed a witness. Would have been great if I needed a witness who announces at the Drags & drives a hearse with a racing stripe!!!

Bear


----------



## up in smoke

Well mine was derived from my first attempt at smoking, and of course my fondness of Cheech & Chong movies. Nuff said?


----------



## sskyking

nsolo said:


> Man from U.N.C.L.E.
> 
> It was an old tv show spoofing the other popular spy shows and movies. The lead character was Napoleon Solo played by Robert Vaughn. Used to be on Friday nights when I was around 10 years old and I NEVER missed it.  I'd sit in front of the tv with my Man from UNCLE cap gun (complete with silencer, scope and removable stock) and my UNCLE ID badge. I believe that today they call such kids nerds.
> 
> Anyway, U.N.C.L.E. was an acronym that stood for:
> 
> United Network Command for Law and Enforcement


Oh wow!  Brings back the memories!  Love that David McCallum (Illya Kuryakin) is still doing well and busy on NCIS as he turns 80 this fall!


----------



## blowfishbbq

I got my name because my nickname is Hootie. When I introduce myself most people's response is where are the blowfish. After 15 years of this now I have a better answer of where are the blowfish.


----------



## drtrd gourmet

I've always called myself a two lane, dirt road country boy. When my wife and I first met, she was amazed at how I could cook. She told me she had never had food the way I made it. Luckily, it was a compliment, and no bouts of food poisoning were involved. She said I was like an untrained gourmet. So I took to calling myself Dirt Road Gourmet for the heck of it. I even call the BBQ sauce I make "Dirt Sauce".


----------



## 173rdherd

sskyking said:


> As for my screen name, (from the Internet Movie Database imdb.com):
> 
> "From out of the clear blue of the western sky comes Sky King" was the familiar opening to television's premier aviation program. Operating from his Flying Crown Ranch in Arizona, Sky King, his niece Penny and their Cessna 310 airplane "Songbird" were constantly involved in one adventure after another. Viewed by many children in the 1950's, this program was responsible for inspiring many later aviation careers.
> 
> Since my last name is King and I loved the show growing up, my nickname became Skyking.  There are also enough others out there, that I often have to add an extra S when setting a screen name.


Still drink your Ovaltine?


----------



## foamheart

173rdherd said:


> Still drink your Ovaltine?


Or have a crush on Penny?


----------



## glenn462003

first name, highway that I live next to and the year I moved into my home.  Simple


----------



## amy102090

Mine is pretty boring...  Amy is my first name and 102090 is date I was married - October 20, 1990.  Exciting, huh?


----------



## cyderpig

Hi All

Pigs feed on apple pumice.

Use the Cyder in my signature Pulled Pork, Hence the Tag ,CyderPig!

Cheers

Si


----------



## guinjames

guinjames- Guinness & Jameson


----------



## bigcountry

Mine wasnt something I thought up, it became my "call-sign" I am in the military and we work around alot of pilots and air crew and they all go by call signs, well me not being in the air crew we generally went by our names, until one of our contractors noticed the kind of truck I drive and the things I do on the weekend and basically was just this computer nerd by day crazy redneck by night and he started calling me "big country" and before long it spread through the shop and into others as well to where it eventually became the nick name in my 4wheeling group and now my screen names on many forum if it isnt taken already

-BC


----------



## chiefwej

173rdherd said:


> that would be "Bugs" Moran...... (ex near north neighborhood)


Bugsy Siegel vs Bugs Moran.  Moran strictly Chicagoland (north side) gangster.  Bugsy Siegal New York, L.A. and then Los Vegas.


----------



## edmartin

Well , your right, there is always a story. I'm from down east, Nfld. My grandfather was born in Dildo, Nfld. (OK, quit laughing ! ) Anyhow, when down last time, there was this sort of statue of Capt. Dildo. I took a picture, and viola, my avatar is Capt. Dildo.

Bottom line, I love to Que. and grill, and smoke and cure foods. I also hunt, fish and haven't had seafood that I didn't like yet. Smoked Salmon, Trout or Trigger Fish, Delicious !!!


----------



## pokemnsmokem

my pig roasting buddy's and i used to go pick up live hogs in order to get a fresh one and save some money, we would do the kill (pokem)with a long dagger type knife, after the hog was dressed out and hair removed he was ready for  a low and slow smoke/cook (smokem)on the  old spitt. strange but true the name pokem n smokem came back when we started doing competition bbq


----------



## chef jr

Mine is easy, My last name is Blizzard and I'm a retired chef, simple.


----------



## chef jr

That would be my first and middle names


----------



## jd on ice

Pretty easy for me.  My name is JD and I live in Alaska.  I was sitting outside by a fire on my back deck and was pretty cold when I signed in on my lap top for the first time, so JD on Ice seemed appropriate. Although Scotch with a little ice is really my preferred drink.


----------



## domapoi

Amy102090 said:


> Mine is pretty boring...  Amy is my first name and 102090 is date I was married - October 20, 1990.  Exciting, huh?


Well, it must be exciting for you. After all you came up with it.


----------



## thehermit

This is an interesting question one that I don't mind responding to. I am sure many of us here on this forum are gamers. For myself I am an old gamer when you start a new game or new character you have to make up a name. I can't count how many times I have typed in a name and it has already been taken. So I set and thought for several minutes, the name I came up with was TheHermit. How many people could think outside the box and find something so simple? It fits me I like it and has a bit of a ring to it. So TheHermit was born.


----------



## once a marine

I'm not sure how I came up with mine ;)


----------



## once a marine

DOMAPOI said:


> Mine is an acronym because it is what I am.
> 
> I am a self proclaimed:
> 
> D O  M  A  P  O  I
> 
> i    l   a   n  r    f   t
> 
> r   d   n  d  o
> 
> t                 u
> 
> y                d


Perfect! I had one I used to use  - GOMINEC (Grumpy Old Man In El Cajon)


----------



## thehermit

Ok JD on Ice ROFL !!!


----------



## bdskelly

Mom gave it to me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





B


----------



## timsnewatsmokin

Well im new at smoking and  my name is Tim and im on a smoke site so I thought I would put it all together...


----------



## smokerudrink

Well this is a smoking site and the first thing that came to mind was a Joe Walsh album "The smoker you drink, the player you get". I took the first part and ran with it.


----------



## griz11

i was in line to see the circus and was dressed with a flannel shirt blue jeans and suspenders. a little fellow was looking me over and finally asked if i was grizzly adams i told him no. Well he kept watching me and he asked again and I told him I wasent. as the line moved he turned to his mom and said that is Grizzly Adams but he will not admit it. have been Griz every sence


----------



## love2dive

Next to spending time with my wife and daughter, I love to spend time under water scuba diving.  I got into it a few years back and been loving it since.  Love2dive became my screen name.


----------



## once a marine

I haven't been diving in years - miss it! I need to seriously get back into shape first before trying again though ...


----------



## pargeman

DEER MEAT said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I have been wondering about everyones screen names. Some seem obvious, some seem off the wall, some are funny...etc....etc.. How did you come up with them? What is the story behind that name?
> 
> 
> I guess I will start. A year or so ago, I was looking for some different ways to prepare venison. I was on the computer searching for recipes for what seemed like weeks. I would tell my wife, check this recipe out.......hey how about this one..........this sounds good to.
> 
> After a few weeks of this she said "all you ever talk about is Deer Meat, Deer Meat, Deer Meat". During this internet searching period I stumbled across SMF and lurked in the background for a day or so and then decided to join. As I sat there thinking of a screen name, I recalled why I was here in the first place and started to laugh to myself about what my wife said about me and the Deer Meat. So that is when the light came on and the name DEER MEAT was born.
> 
> 
> If you read this I hope you are still awake, sorry for the rambling.
> 
> 
> I thought this might be an interesting thread.


----------



## pargeman

DeerMeat, my last name is so long so I cut it to Parge and being a guy hence Pargeman.  I use it in all I do so I don't forget username. Ha


----------



## smoking b

My nickname starts with B & I love to smoke so I became Smoking B


----------



## dfy motorsports

This is a very interesting thread, very good Idea DEER MEAT!!! I have a side project/company called DFY Motorsports, (Done For You) I got into smoking meat about 2 years ago and I learn something new every time I light the smoker and when I go on this site, It's great! I'm also in the process of building a reverse flow smoker and I have been asking questions about the building process and everyone here is very, very helpful!!! I will try and figure out how to post pictures on soon of the what we have been calling the "smoke truck".

Thanks Russ


----------



## mike65

Mike is my name was born in 1965.  Mike65


----------



## unclechuck

just the family always cal0led me unclechuck and my radio number was 1825 there you have it unclechuck1825


----------



## tamathumper

Well, I have a lot of hobbies, but one in particular gave me a screen name that's usually available and therefore the one I stick with.

One of my hobbies is drumming and percussion, and a drummer is often called a "tub thumper".  I like Tama brand drums, so "tamathumper" seemed like a good way to combine the two.

Of course, I sometimes question the wisdom of using the same name everywhere,... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(p.s. Now I've gone and dated myself - can anyone puzzle out how?)


----------



## chizotz

Well, it's a little involved, but not that much.

Back as a freshman in high school, low these many years ago, I was into Dungeons and Dragons. I was president, in fact, of our high school gaming club, at the time.

Well, as it happened... wait, I need to explain for those of you will not understand this.

In D&D, as it's called, you "roll up" characters. You roll a six-sided die (yes, there are more sided dice out there) to determine the "attributes" of your character. Which, in turn, determines the powers and skills of that character, in the game.

Well, I was, probably, a freshman in high school at the time. And I was sitting at my grandparent's kitchen table, rolling up a character for D&D. And, completely by chance, I rolled up a perfect wizard-mage. Which will mean nothing to those of you who never played, but... this was an honestly _very strong_ player in the game.
 

I knew I had honestly and truthfully rolled up a superb character to play. I needed a name.

And I looked over, to my right... and saw a box of Cheezits... yes, the snack cracker... that my grandpa so liked, on the kitchen counter.

Well, with a bit of fiddling with the name, that character became "Chizotz". And I took him to 38th level. Before I eventually... grew out of the game, for lack of a better term, and, basically, gave him, and the game, up and moved on.

But online, I am, from the beginning, Chizotz. My very first account, on Q-Link (if anyone can remember that, besides me) I was Chizotz. And I am, to this day.

I have had my name usurped a few times. A notable occasion ended up, unfortunately, with my "Chizotz" moniker posting porn... a lot of porn, unfortunately, before I could stop it... to various places, mostly usenet. That wasn't me, it was an identity thief. But if you search for it, you might still find it. Even though that was 10 years or more ago.

I got my name usurped because I was extremely active on the net, between 20+ and about 10 years ago, and I was a ripe target at the time. It isn't surprising that happened, in retrospect.

I was also into gaming, and actually wrote an online book, the "Unofficial WAD Designers' Handbook", on how to create your own Doom and Doom ][ levels. Maybe a few of you do remember that, if you were ever into gaming. Yep, that was me. I am, indeed, that Ron Allen/Chizotz.

I was very active on online forums, and usenet, and even had my own Windows help-desk site for awhile.

But my online activity has since been severely curtailed, about 10 years ago, by my own desire. These days I'm perfectly happy to just be the father of a 6, soon to be 7, year old, and have left all that behind me years ago, and don't miss it much.

Now I just haunt places that catch my fancy... such as smoking meats :)

So... there's your answer about how my screen name came about. You have an internet oldster in your midst, trying to learn how to smoke meat :)


----------



## supercenterchef

Chizotz:  "I was also into gaming, and actually wrote an online book, the "Unofficial WAD Designers' Handbook"

Wow, I do remember that...a great resource!  Welcome aboard!!


----------



## meat hound

Mine is pretty straightforward... just reflect my personal obsession with all types of meat!

John Candy in The Great Outdoors eating the Ol' 96'er is my hero, Not really, but I love that scene ;-)


----------



## downrange

Well, mine is simple.  I'm a firearms enthusiast and a big supporter of the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## migbait

Well, as an Air Force Vietnam Vet, I let my legacy follow me. When you refuel other aircraft from an unarmed KC-135 over the Gulf of Tonkin, what else can you be but Migbait.


----------



## spinnaker

I'm a sailing nut! When I used to race my favorite part was flying the chute (spinnaker). Been Spinnaker ever since...


----------



## mexia cop

I live in Mexia and I'm a Cop, pretty simple


----------



## sweet daddy d

Ok, longer story than it should be. My first name is Dave. I'm an older parent, but not too old, 58 and have a 16 and a 20 year old when most of my friends have grown kids and grand kids. Anyway, they are always giving me the business about how out of touch I am, which is basically true-they keep you young, right? Not sure that's what it is. I'm always telling them that I'm hip to all the current stuff, which ain't true. Anyway, one day the kids and I were in Game Stop getting yet another video thing for the 16 yr old boy. Actually it was a couple of years ago so he was 13 or 14 (and I was much younger). We were checking out and the very young clerk asked if we had a membership card. My boy said, nope, sorry. I remembered that I had one from buying him so much stuff there, so I said, yes, I have one. This young clerk kid just stopped and said "Sweeeeeet". My son and daughter looked at me in amazement, and right then it hit me. I said, "that's me, I'm Sweet Daddy D". And it's been that ever since.


----------



## love2dive

Downrange said:


> Well, mine is simple.  I'm a firearms enthusiast and a big supporter of the 2nd Amendment.


That is awesome.  I'm a supporter of the 2nd Amendment as well.


----------



## love2dive

Once A Marine said:


> I haven't been diving in years - miss it! I need to seriously get back into shape first before trying again though ...


There are lots of great wreck sites in NC.  You should get back into it so you can enjoy all those wondrous sites.


----------



## newmexicosmoke

My name is self explanatory. I'm a New Mexico native (my wife too). I'm a desert rat (second name choice)and love the wide open spaces.

My wife and I both cook. Being in New Mexico (chili capital of the world), my smoking has a New Mexican, not Mexican, theme and taste. 

Authentic Mexican food tends to be on the bland side. New Mexican has the hot chili taste that came from the Southwest Indians influence. So my smoking has more red chili (less cayenne) taste in the rubs and sauce. Jeff's rub recipe with red chili instead of cayenne is magic. When we make New Mexican food, the meat is typically smoked with peach, cherry or pecan and then cooked into the dish.

Another trick is to cold smoke the meat like cheese and then cook it into the dish.

Cheers!


----------



## timsnewatsmokin

newmexicosmoke said:


> My name is self explanatory. I'm a New Mexico native (my wife too). I'm a desert rat (second name choice)and love the wide open spaces.
> 
> My wife and I both cook. Being in New Mexico (chili capital of the world), my smoking has a New Mexican, not Mexican, theme and taste.
> 
> Authentic Mexican food tends to be on the bland side. New Mexican has the hot chili taste that came from the Southwest Indians influence. So my smoking has more red chili (less cayenne) taste in the rubs and sauce. Jeff's rub recipe with red chili instead of cayenne is magic. When we make New Mexican food, the meat is typically smoked with peach, cherry or pecan and then cooked into the dish.
> 
> Another trick is to cold smoke the meat like cheese and then cook it into the dish.
> 
> Cheers!


my wife and I also live in NM we have lived here for 14yrs and love it..love the green chili


----------



## pitpastor

New Mexican here as well. Looking forward to the scent of roasting green chile in a few weeks! 

My screen name is pretty simple as well. I usually just use my name or initials for a screen name, but I'm a youth pastor and thought I'd play off the pit master idea.


----------



## beowoulf

Beowoulf

This is my screen name everywhere, and I chose it long before the movie.   I think I had just read the book.  Fortunately, I mis-spelled it (shouldn't have a "u"), so it is still often available when I join a new forum.  Still, there are enough dummies out there, that occassionally I find Beowoulf taken.


----------



## 173rdherd

middle of August I get a case of hatch peppers roasted at the local H.E.B. grocery and bag and freeze them to use all year.....I just made a batch of Pasole day before yesterday with the last two bags of peppers....it should go well with the two shoulders coming out of the mes30 in a couple hours


----------



## marinerinaz

I chose mine because I love all Seattle sports teams. Mariners for baseball & Seahawks for football. I was born in Arizona, raised in California, hate all Calif sports teams btw and yes I bleed blue and green. Anyway, moved back to Arizona in 2001 and now back in Calif to help care for my mother. I miss the dry heat of Arizona. Mariner in az!


----------



## chizotz

Thanks Goodcenterchef. Guess you're my "fan" lol :)

I got a fair response to that, for awhile. I guess (the original) Doom and Doom ][ aren't exactly popular games anymore, although they really should be in many ways... totally groundbreaking, and still very playable. Or I think so, anyway. They don't have the graphics, and that's a fact. But, they do have the game play.

Thanks for remembering me :)


----------



## newmexicosmoke

pitpastor said:


> New Mexican here as well. Looking forward to the scent of roasting green chile in a few weeks!
> 
> My screen name is pretty simple as well. I usually just use my name or initials for a screen name, but I'm a youth pastor and thought I'd play off the pit master idea.


Glad to hear from some fellow NM smokers!

What are your favorite smokers? Mine is a 40" Smoke Hollow vertical with a SmokeDaddy mounted on the side.


----------



## flatbottombros

Mine is for my catering business that my brother and i have started. If we both faced away from you ...get it now


----------



## bugzee

Yes,  "Bugs".  My grandfather reffered to him as Bugsy.  Bad habit I guess.  However I figured people were smart enough to figure that out.  Maybe I should have just said George Clarence Moran to be clear.  My Bad.


----------



## 173rdherd

smart enough?....I grew up in that neighborhood.


----------



## rtbbq2

RTB has been my nick name for some time. I ride a Harley and my friends coined me RTB - Randy The Biker. I am a bow hunter so it works for that too. Randy-the bow hunter and of course for my smoking hobby I just added the BQ on the end as it goes RTBBQ....Works for just about everything thus far...Lola


----------



## bugzee

Yes.  "Smart enough."  Meaning I figured people would of known who I was referring to by my original post without the correction.  That's all.


----------



## davidhef88

BugZee said:


> Yes,  "Bugs".  My grandfather reffered to him as Bugsy.  Bad habit I guess.  However I figured people were smart enough to figure that out.  Maybe I should have just said George Clarence Moran to be clear.  My Bad.


Lighten up Francis. I see you have a whole five posts under your belt. This isn't how we like to play in this sandbox.


----------



## steve borkowski

I'm going to change my name to "I"m not wasting anymore of my time on this"  The only thread that repeats, and repeats, and repeats is how did you choose your name.  Frankly that teaches me nothing of what I want to know, nor does it teach me how to use what I thought would be a useful site.  It has become, your basic "buy my sauce recipe" ad, mailed to my e-mail near daily.

*So I'm quitting.  Get it?  I've asked a couple times to have my name dropped from your list.  Unsubscribe me.  You're wasting my time and electricity.  I don't care how people chose their names.  I'll buy books on smoking meats and consider the time reading to be well spent.  Maybe even offer to work for free at a couple of bbq pit in town.  But I will not waste anymore time here.  Take me off your mailing list.*


----------



## old sarge

Steve,

You don't have to open the email, or respond.  Just trash it. 

If you ever start a "new topic" because of your curiosity, and it gets rolling, you might feel proud of yourself for getting folks to "talk".

Have a nice life.

Dave


----------



## Bearcarver

Steve Borkowski said:


> I'm going to change my name to "I"m not wasting anymore of my time on this"  The only thread that repeats, and repeats, and repeats is how did you choose your name.  Frankly that teaches me nothing of what I want to know, nor does it teach me how to use what I thought would be a useful site.  It has become, your basic "buy my sauce recipe" ad, mailed to my e-mail near daily.
> 
> *So I'm quitting.  Get it?  I've asked a couple times to have my name dropped from your list.  Unsubscribe me.  You're wasting my time and electricity.  I don't care how people chose their names.  I'll buy books on smoking meats and consider the time reading to be well spent.  Maybe even offer to work for free at a couple of bbq pit in town.  But I will not waste anymore time here.  Take me off your mailing list.*


Steve,

I would recommend, instead of opening threads that ask, "How did you come up with your name", go for the ones that are about smoking Beef, Pork, Fish, Foul, Wild Game, etc, etc. There are tons of threads like that on this forum. Also this forum has the best search engine I have ever seen. Try it---You'll find a lot more than you'll find in any 10 "meat smoking books".

Find something like this in a book:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/145585/prime-rib-properly-tasted

Bear


----------



## tamathumper

Subscriptions are something you sign up for yourself, even if unwittingly.  Go to http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/users/subscriptions/index/action/edit  and turn them off...  They are set to "Automatic" at first, and per thread, but you can set them for Daily Digest or just plain "off".


----------



## black

-


----------



## black

z


----------



## snowrider

OOOOhhhhh K, Back to what the thread is about. Obviously some people don't read directions and are to facebooked out to know how to use a BBS.

Well I started off with my name on Bomberonline, a snowboarding forum. Warren Millers "Snow Riders 1&2 are my favorite snow movies so I took the name. I use it on just about every forum I register for. No matter what the site is about for easy logins. Creative huh?


----------



## 173rdherd

there are some interesting stories behind the names here Steve......but now you will have to unsubscribe again after responding.


----------



## black

-


----------



## snowrider

Touche


----------



## iclick4u

Mine came about due to my 2 businesses.  1st I am a computer service engineer and 2nd a commercial photographer.  Both just seemed to click!


----------



## smoke-n-meat

no one else had it .......


----------



## mightyherc

I have worked several different types of aircraft while serving in the Air Force. My favorite and the most versatile in my honest opinion is the Lockheed martin C-130 Hercules. This was my first airframe to turn wrenches on and the last aircraft i turned wrenches on. It is widely considered the "Mightyherc" in the aircraft mechanic community, hence my handle.


----------



## Bearcarver

Mightyherc said:


> I have worked several different types of aircraft while serving in the Air Force. My favorite and the most versatile in my honest opinion is the Lockheed martin C-130 Hercules. This was my first airframe to turn wrenches on and the last aircraft i turned wrenches on. It is widely considered the "Mightyherc" in the aircraft mechanic community, hence my handle.


Never got to see the C-130 Hercules. The only fixed winger that ever landed in my Base Camp in Vietnam was the Caribou. That thing could land on a dime. They laid sheets of steel on the ground for them to land on.

Bear


----------



## ukiahsmokes

Well, up here in Northern California, we get a lot of forest fires, almost everybody hunts and fishes, everybody loves smoked meats and local Salmon, and being part of the "Emerald Triangle" almost everybody smokes things that get you very hungry.  Ukiahsmokes seemed like the perfect name that pretty much covers our area and local sensibilities. It's great to learn things from everybody, and to keep up with this smokin hot world!


----------



## 173rdherd

Mightyherc said:


> I have worked several different types of aircraft while serving in the Air Force. My favorite and the most versatile in my honest opinion is the Lockheed martin C-130 Hercules. This was my first airframe to turn wrenches on and the last aircraft i turned wrenches on. It is widely considered the "Mightyherc" in the aircraft mechanic community, hence my handle.





Bearcarver said:


> Never got to see the C-130 Hercules. The only fixed winger that ever landed in my Base Camp in Vietnam was the Caribou. That thing could land on a dime. They laid sheets of steel on the ground for them to land on.
> 
> Bear


Most of my jumps were from C130's.....quite a versatile aircraft with a long lifespan 

jumped from 123 caribou's also.....as I recall for a long time they were all that could land at An Khe due to the mountains


----------



## fighting shibas

My wife and I have two Shiba Inu's.  When they play, it sounds like they are fighting.  Here's a shot of them for those that don't know what they look like.













b61f3841.jpg



__ fighting shibas
__ Jul 27, 2013






This is what I get home to every day after work.


----------



## hopsnbarley

Back in the day of being young and single, I was a beer salesman for a craft brewery. I got married and got two golden retrievers instead of kids and the natural name for them was, wait for it, Hops and Barley. The names rolled off the tongue as one word and so when I needed a company name later for a consulting firm and for an Xbox Live name, there was one ready made for me. I have used it for almost everything since. Wife and eventual kid stepped in and stopped the naming trend so our two Goldens we have now are Clyde and Finnegan, instead of Lager and IPA.


----------



## allegroc

I suppose I didn't put much thought into it actually since this is my very first "screen name"...ever. My business was called Allegro so I went with that. It means moving at a quick pace...which is actually so opposite of everything about smoking...oops!


----------



## grayheadedmule

Well... I've been Gray Headed Mule for about 15 years now. Playing basketball at lunch to try to get myself in better shape at age 47 I had a guy call me an old mule. Well I am gray headed and he started calling me the Gray Headed Mule. Some call me GHM others call me Mule for short.


----------



## cansmoke

I am from CANada. (The 2nd part should be obvious!)


----------



## skyclad

I think this is a great thread and a good idea you had for asking this..  We all gotta be enjoying this one to some degree or another...Skyclad simply means "naked to the sky", and believe me this is a name that I came up with MANY years ago when I was much younger and a lot more adventuresome..  Hell, now I just enjoy the memories of what all went on back in those days of "youthful indiscretion" and the trouble that I somehow avoided..  Sure was a lot of fun at the time, but don't think that's gonna happen much anymore..  First off, I don't wanna scare anybody to death, and second..........I now get lots of my enjoyment from firing up the smoker!  Life sure changes as you get older, but that's not always a bad thing.....  I'm just glad to still be here, considering everything....:)


----------



## palladini

That make at least two of us from Canada here, I live west of you, if get past the Grand river, you've gone too far.


----------



## snakeye

My callsign in the Air Force...


----------



## timsnewatsmokin

Fighting Shibas said:


> My wife and I have two Shiba Inu's.  When they play, it sounds like they are fighting.  Here's a shot of them for those that don't know what they look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b61f3841.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ fighting shibas
> __ Jul 27, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I get home to every day after work.


beautiful dogs!!


----------



## smokey bill

Smokey Bill my name is Bill when i am done smoking every one tells me i smell smokey


----------



## topcop821

"82" was the jurisdiction number and the "1" was my badge number, topcop was the job title for the Chief.. and it ended up "topcop821" and that ended 34 years of LEO duty. Could have gone with CSM RET also but choose to stay civilian for a time.


----------



## rush1886

"rush" is approx 1/2 of my last name. It was hung on me in high school and has been what I answer to for well over 40 yrs.

1886 is from the "Winchester Model 1886 lever action rifle. I've long been a gun nut and some of my favorites are lever actions. I've always wanted a "86 in 50/110 Express, Teddy Roosevelts's rifle, but finances have dictated otherwise.


----------



## hayjim

Hey Deer Meat. My screen name is pretty simple. My real name is Jim Hay thus hayjim.


----------



## sandlapper

Sandlapper is the nickname for South Carolineans. The origin of the term is debatable but may go back to the Revolutionary War when a term of derision was used by Brits to describe those SC soldiers who dropped to the ground and crawled to avoid being shot and to attack the enemy. It seems to apply mostly to folk in SC who come from the midlands part of the state, as I do, which is very sandy.


----------



## Bearcarver

rush1886 said:


> "rush" is approx 1/2 of my last name. It was hung on me in high school and has been what I answer to for well over 40 yrs.
> 
> 1886 is from the "Winchester Model 1886 lever action rifle. I've long been a gun nut and some of my favorites are lever actions. I've always wanted a "86 in 50/110 Express, Teddy Roosevelts's rifle, but finances have dictated otherwise.


Cool----My favorite rifle is my "Model 88".

Bear


----------



## rush1886

Howdy Bearcarver--that 88 in 308? Those were some pretty slick little guns.


----------



## leadftdriver

My name id from when I used to work patrol. I was know for getting to calls and responding quicker then most. But I did know the short cuts thru town.


----------



## undecided

I have been "undecided" about what I want to be when I grow up, which started with my first CB Radio.

I am still "undecided" at 60, no sense changing now.


----------



## uk boatman

This may be a surprise to some.......

We live on a boat......

In the UK       :)


----------



## padretimbo

I have 3 boys... hence Padre, and nick name from several friends is Timbo.  So, PadreTimbo....

Nothing special!!


----------



## cekkk

I took the first letter of the first name of myself, my DW and our three DDs.  I'm not sure how long ago that was, but it was in the early internet days.  Only once do I remember anyone linking it to the KKK.  That was when I found I'd been banned from a site after my first use due to the moderator assuming it was clan related.  I managed to get reinstated after explaining, but I've never tried to post on that site again.  I read it often, but I'll bet it was a year or more between my first post and the second, when i discovered I had been banned.


----------



## Bearcarver

rush1886 said:


> Howdy Bearcarver--that 88 in 308? Those were some pretty slick little guns.


Yes----7.62----.308, LOL---Same as the M14.

I think they had already quit making them when I got mine in 1971.

Bear


----------



## cekkk

rush1886 said:


> Howdy Bearcarver--that 88 in 308? Those were some pretty slick little guns.


Or as Sarge would say, "This is my rifle, this is my gun.  This is for fitin', this is for..."


----------



## Bearcarver

cekkk said:


> Or as Sarge would say, "This is my rifle, this is my gun.  This is for fitin', this is for..."


Yup----We had to call the M16 and M14 weapons, but I weaned myself back to rifle, because I no longer need a weapon.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## cekkk

Bearcarver said:


> Yup----We had to call the M16 and M14 weapons, but I weaned myself back to rifle, because I no longer need a weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Not to hijack and probably should PM, but in about '68 I was issued a match grade 14 and unlimited MG ammo for use in meets.  Surprisingly accurate rifle.  I can't duplicate scores today with my scoped .308.  I'm sure it has nothing to do with the operator.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I promise, Mod.  No more.


----------



## 173rdherd

great screen name....that makes it official

In 68 our sniper (Jimmy Thompson) was issued a match M14 that was effective(live action) at over 2 meters downhill.


----------



## bapoo 1369

Bapoo is what my grandchildren call me.  First one couldn't say Papaw.  It came out Bapoo.  The number is just easy for me to remember at my advanced age.


----------



## cam-b-q

Real easy- nickname is Cam, I like to make BBQ so    Cam+BBQ= Cam-b-q


----------



## sabato domenica

So I was learning a bit of beginning Italian and I found out that Saturday and Sunday were Sabato and Domenica, and Sabato Domenica sounded like a guy's name and I adopted that ever since...


----------



## pthefree

In 2003 when I was in Iraq I wanted to email my best friend. The thing was I for got my username for my yahoo account. Everyone calls me P because of my last name and at the time I only had about 4-5 months left of service. That meant I would be free. Pthefree became my new username for yahoo and everything else.


----------



## smoker808

Mine is super easy I love smoking as much as possible and 808 is the area code for Hawaii
Hence my username Smoker808

Aloha!


----------



## Bearcarver

Smoker808 said:


> Mine is super easy I love smoking as much as possible and 808 is the area code for Hawaii
> Hence my username Smoker808
> 
> Aloha!


Spent 54 weeks on Oahu, but I forgot which side was the windward side.

Bear


----------



## marcopolo

The short version of my name is Marco.  Everyone always says the marcopolo thing, so I go with marcopolo.  It's also easy for me to remember.


----------



## larfleeze

MINE!!!


----------



## smoker808

Bearcarver said:


> Spent 54 weeks on Oahu, but I forgot which side was the windward side.
> 
> Bear


Aloha Bear,

Windward side is from around Waimanalo to Kahuku. Seeing you were in the Army you may have been in Schofield or Shafter. Windward is the greener wetter side of the islands and the leeward side is more the drier side. Thanks for your service!

Aloha


----------



## Bearcarver

Smoker808 said:


> Aloha Bear,
> 
> Windward side is from around Waimanalo to Kahuku. Seeing you were in the Army you may have been in Schofield or Shafter. Windward is the greener wetter side of the islands and the leeward side is more the drier side. Thanks for your service!
> 
> Aloha


Thank You!!

Yup---Schofield Barracks. Mrs Bear and I had an apartment in Waipahu, until On-Post Housing opened up. Used to like fishing for Tilapia right near the post. Liked the fact that there were NO Snakes on Oahu!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## fireanda45

Well. I'm in Law Enforcement and a gun guy. No greater pistol shooting pleasure than a well made 1911.  There us also a Chris Knight song called "Love and a .45".  FireAndA45 sounded mire appropriate for a meat smoking call sign!


----------



## michelcoco

my real name is Michel and my nick name is coco

michelcoco


----------



## retiredanc86

Retired from the Army Nurse Corps in 1986.


----------



## dragons breath

Clint Eastwood had, has a restaurant, club in Carmel named the Boars Breath. So I Thought what better than a Dragon's Breath for a smoker, grill.

Dave


----------



## smalone

first initial and last name. Easy to remember.


----------



## grilldad

well.... Lets see....I am dad and.....I enjoy grilling. GRILLDAD!


----------



## dummy que

my dogs name is dummy {he is realy quite brite} he helps me every time i cook


----------



## 173rdherd

RetiredANC86 said:


> Retired from the Army Nurse Corps in 1986.


Thank you for your service!


----------



## cekkk

smalone said:


> first initial and last name. Easy to remember.


And of course, if you forget, your drivers license is always there!


----------



## 1911

Simple. My favorite pistol is a 1911a1. I have my Dad's 1911 so I feel good about shortening it to 1911. A cute little 3" is always on my side whether grilling, smoking or whatever and whenever. Have been smoking and grilling for years. I now look forward to learning about the cured meats. No refrigerator/freezer conversion yet. Just watching all the fabulous doings here. :)


----------



## smokemdano

Mine is an off shoot from Hawaii 5-0.  My name is Dan and instead of "Book em Dano", I chose SmokemDano!


----------



## drakecutter

I am a huge Duck hunter. Whenever I tell my blind to shoot Im usually screaming, "Cut Em!" Drakes being the male and trophy of most duck species it kinda just fell togaeher. Drakecutter.


----------



## phishguy

I'm a huge Phish fan and I'm a guy... I also have saltwater aquariums so it's a 2-fer...


----------



## vandy58

Vandy has been by nickname for a long time for the same reason as other "vandy's".  My football number was 58.  If you google Vandy58, I will come up on various other boards.  If it is a vandy58, chances are, that is me.


----------



## bsimages

BSImages is really obvious isn't it?  

My name is Bill Schober and I enjoy creating graphics (Images)...


----------



## mightyherc

Bear,

That would be a sight! I'll have to do some research on the aircraft you mentioned. It is probably before my time lol. From one vet to another thank you for your service my friend.


----------



## smokinglobsters

I thought up my screen name because when I found this website I wanted to share with everyone how I'd smoked lobsters. To this day I will not eat lobster any other way than hickory smoked. It adds such a wonderful flavor to the meat and it was the only thing that I wanted to post about so that's how I chose my screen name. :-)


----------



## mrbassantlers

I love bass fishing and hunting whitetail deer, voila MrBassantlers.


----------



## tarrbabyfarm3

My last name is Tarr by marriage and we've been making babies on the farm. Simple as that. ;)


----------



## Bearcarver

Mightyherc said:


> Bear,
> 
> That would be a sight! I'll have to do some research on the aircraft you mentioned. It is probably before my time lol. From one vet to another thank you for your service my friend.


And I Thank You also!!

Bear


----------



## wade

I blame my parents for mine...


----------



## show me smoke

Well my name is the same name as my BBQ team..I started the team back in 1998 I was born and raised in Missouri and wanted a team name that incorporated the state and love of Q so Show Me Smoke was born from the two.  (For those that do not know Missouri is known as the show me state).


----------



## dr jaws

I'm an Oral Surgeon


----------



## aland

I was always told MO was the "Show Me State", too. I moved to Branson in '85 to play music shows and found out that it was a lie. I wasn't up there 2 weeks, showed a woman and she slapped the fire outta me!


----------



## cptn jon

My wife and I were at the marina where we keep our boat and another boating friend saw me and said “Hi Captain” and my reply was “Hi Skipper” and I just took the name of Cptn_Jon as my e-mail handle.   













dreamcatcher2.jpg



__ cptn jon
__ Aug 6, 2013


----------



## newmexicosmoke

Ukiahsmokes said:


> Well, up here in Northern California, we get a lot of forest fires, almost everybody hunts and fishes, everybody loves smoked meats and local Salmon, and being part of the "Emerald Triangle" almost everybody smokes things that get you very hungry.  Ukiahsmokes seemed like the perfect name that pretty much covers our area and local sensibilities. It's great to learn things from everybody, and to keep up with this smokin hot world!


Ah, Ukiah. Been there. Wish I could retire there......one of my favorite Doobie Bros songs....


----------



## sabato domenica

Cptn Jon said:


> My wife and I were at the marina where we keep our boat and another boating friend saw me and said “Hi Captain” and my reply was “Hi Skipper” and I just took the name of Cptn_Jon as my e-mail handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreamcatcher2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ cptn jon
> __ Aug 6, 2013


N I C E ......................


----------



## sabato domenica

DR Jaws said:


> I'm an Oral Surgeon


This might be a good avatar, Doc:

View media item 245355


----------



## elkmanmark

ElkmanMark,

I live in Happyjack AZ. heart of elk country. I have a guide lic and guide hunters on there hunts. The locals get asked by hunters where the elk are.They answer call elkmanmark he will help you.So if anyone is hunting elk in az and need some help let me know.


----------



## turnandburn

elkmanmark said:


> ElkmanMark,
> 
> I live in Happyjack AZ. heart of elk country. I have a guide lic and guide hunters on there hunts. The locals get asked by hunters where the elk are.They answer call elkmanmark he will help you.So if anyone is hunting elk in az and need some help let me know.


my dad and brother got drawn again for elk, in williams again. where the heck is happyjack? lol. no elk for me since im in OKC.


----------



## midwestsmokers

Wellllll........like others, my "handle" is where n what. Fr the Midwest and we are multiple smokers in our family: MidwestSmokers......... Make it easy my friend.....


----------



## elkmanmark

TurnandBurn said:


> my dad and brother got drawn again for elk, in williams again. where the heck is happyjack? lol. no elk for me since im in OKC.


Happy Jack is north of payson about 50 miles and south of Winslow about 50 miles on highway 87. These 2 city's are where we go to shop.There are about 60 full time resident's where I am.7000 ft elevation


----------



## 30townsedan

My Screen Name is a car that I drive....1930 Model A Ford Town Sedan.


----------



## sabato domenica

30Townsedan said:


> My Screen Name is a car that I drive....1930 Model A Ford Town Sedan.


Nice. Original drivetrain?


----------



## zosozeppelin

My name simple just a combo of things from my favorite band.  Used it for years with a couple different variations.


----------



## cullowheedawg

I live in CULLOWHEE and I am a strong lifelong UGA fan (DAWG) so you put that together to make CULLOWHEEDAWG. By the way Cullowhee is located in the mountains of North Carolina


----------



## dogman521

My screen name was given to me by a buddy and fellow musician. Every time he came to pick me up for rehersal, our pack of 7 barking dogs would surround his car barking and yapping! He started calling me the dog man and it stuck! That was 30 years ago!!   P.S. I'd love to hear some of your best venison recipes. especially smoked .


----------



## gilbear

Once upon a long, long, time ago...

My friend, Grafton,  and his wife, Mary, sponsored an exchange student from France. She pronounced my name (Gilbert) in the French style, B-E-R-T as B-E-A-R. It sounded soooooooooooo good rolling out of her mouth that I hung onto that way of saying it!

However, I have run into problems sometimes because a Bear is a hairy homosexual.

(Thank you for your kind offer, but NO!)


----------



## 173rdherd

Gilbear said:


> Once upon a long, long, time ago...
> 
> My friend, Grafton,  and his wife, Mary, sponsored an exchange student from France. She pronounced my name (Gilbert) in the French style, B-E-R-T as B-E-A-R. It sounded soooooooooooo good rolling out of her mouth that I hung onto that way of saying it!
> 
> However, I have run into problems sometimes because a Bear is a hairy homosexual.
> 
> (Thank you for your kind offer, but NO!)


In what language or circumstance would that be?


----------



## mtm29575

Mine is pretty boring....just my initials and my zip code.


----------



## jake azure

Under circumstances that I would have thought quite innocent. One was a professional forum and 2 different photo sharing sites.Offers based on the spelling. Nothing rude, but offers, nonetheless.


----------



## uhmgood

cause that's what it tastes like when i'm done


----------



## ppbebop

Just the name I use for my email address.  Just love bebop music.


----------



## harleys-n-bbq

My favorite hobbies are Harley's and Smoking meat. Pretty basic! But keeps me happy at home and on the road!













rk.jpg



__ harleys-n-bbq
__ Aug 12, 2013


----------



## silverbiker89

My wife sometimes calls me Silver because of by silver (gray) hair.  I ride a motorcycle.  My first Gold Wing motorcycle was an 1989.  I now have a 2006 Gold Wing with a side car.  I smoke meat with a Green Egg and a Masterbuilt Smokers.


----------



## randolph

It's the other name my wife wouldn't name any of our children....no reason, just like it.

Hank


----------



## domapoi

harleys-n-bbq said:


> My favorite hobbies are Harley's and Smoking meat. Pretty basic! But keeps me happy at home and on the road!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rk.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ harleys-n-bbq
> __ Aug 12, 2013


Hey great, another Harley rider. This is my bike and me with the rear of my son's Harley as well.













bike and me.jpg



__ domapoi
__ Aug 13, 2013


----------



## 30townsedan

Yes it is all original. I have two older cars, the 1920 and a 1928 Coupe. Both are original with the exception of changing from 6 volt to 12 volt electrical. (Brighter headlights...)


----------



## 173rdherd

very cool.....we are car people too, with 53 wagon, 57 sedan and 58 wagon....all chevies and none showpieces


----------



## damn yankee

Evening all.

I'm originally from Fort Wayne Indiana and moved to Knoxville Tennessee 2 years ago. I've always enjoyed history and everything in the south.  I'm here now and although I'm a Damn Yankee I'm right where I am grateful to be. Now I can smoke nearly all year long and do!

"A Yankee comes to visit, a Damn Yankee stays."


----------



## yoni63

Mine comes from an old faithful friend.  A big old Yellow Labrador retriever who was my first narcotics K9 named Yoni.  Miss that old boy.


----------



## sandlapper

How about some details on your smoking of lobsters- sounds very tasty!


----------



## sweetsmoker101

Hi the reason i picked Sweet Smoker,i own a candy Business called Sweets for Sweeties Candies.i love to smoke all kinds of things.my favorite is Pork Butts.


----------



## finyank13

Two favorite sports team.....Miami Dolphins and New York Yankees followed by Dan Marino's number....


----------



## oldman

I looked in a mirror!


----------



## magnoliasmoker

Well Mississippi is called the Magnolia State, and I'm a smoker


----------



## oldman

Newbie

I looked in a mirror after talking to my grandkids!


----------



## rhinodbj

The Rhino is my favorite animal of all time!! ... it weighs 3 tons, runs 30 miles per hour and can see only 30 feet ... so the lesson for life is:

We've got all the strength, power, and might to accomplish great things on this earth! ... (put into us by our Maker)
We should be living life "at full speed!" ... not just coasting along!
We should never be afraid of what we can't see ... if we're confident in our first 2 qualities ... whatever is in front of us beyond "30 feet" will need to get out of our way!
I try to live my life with these principles in mind! ... thus "Rhino" ... for a handle (the other letters are my initials! .... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   )


----------



## smokerace

Ween.  Greatest band ever, and my name is a song of theirs.


----------



## harleygreg

Pretty simple. My name is Greg and I love to ride my 99' Harley Ultra Classic. Usually I use "Pirate" because its what my friends from the Patriot Guard calls me.


----------



## 173rdherd

rhinodbj said:


> The Rhino is my favorite animal of all time!! ... it weighs 3 tons, runs 30 miles per hour and can see only 30 feet ... so the lesson for life is:
> 
> We've got all the strength, power, and might to accomplish great things on this earth! ... (put into us by our Maker)
> We should be living life "at full speed!" ... not just coasting along!
> We should never be afraid of what we can't see ... if we're confident in our first 2 qualities ... whatever is in front of us beyond "30 feet" will need to get out of our way!
> I try to live my life with these principles in mind! ... thus "Rhino" ... for a handle (the other letters are my initials! ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


my guess would be that you win more with that philosophy than you lose.


----------



## slimbo

hi,,,,i was a fat little kid,,, being my brothers little league teams bat boy at 7 the team nicknamed me slim,,,, the name stuck with me as i tryed to play baseball,,,when i reached high school i lost weight growing up,,,,my last name ending in bo was somehow added to slim becoming slimbo thinking at the age of 53 next month i should just change my middle name to  slimbo because some still call me by the name,,,,,thanks slimbo


----------



## jag120

Jag120 was a no brainer for me.  I've got a 1953 Jaguar XK-120 that I've been working on for the past 30 years.  It's in my sons garage now waiting to be worked on some more, mainly body, electrical and trim.  If it didn't have so much wood and aluminum in it I'd turn it into a smoker.  I'd get more mileage out of it.


----------



## smoke cloud

When I get into something I usually jump in all the way ( or as much as finances will permit ) and get totally captivated by the new interest and read and study as much about it as I can.. My wife never seems to get as pumped about my new adventures as I do but she sure does love the wings, ribs, and brisket I'm turning out now that I'm in to smokin' meat.

 I had wanted to turn out good smoked food for a long time but was too intimidated and confused by all the different arguments I had heard about barbequeing and smoking until I talked to some good old boys that got me really fired up.( Pun intended ).   I found this great forum and gleaned a lot of info in a hurry.   I decided to join and built a UDS and I have been getting a serious education from the posts on here ever since.  While I was building the UDS I was picturing myself finally turning out some good smoked food for my family, I could imagine being engulfed in a wonderfully scented big smoke cloud hanging over my smoker as I happily checked the temperatures of the meat and the smoker and waited for another platter of tasty meat to set before the family. So "Smoke Cloud"  was my choice. And what I imagined then is happening now thanks to all the help from the guys on this forum.


----------



## biscuithead

Got a head shaped like a biscuit......seemed to work for me.


----------



## artfulcoyote

well my old neighbor says im creative and sly but not very graceful lol and artful coyote was thus spoken one night while i was trying to jump whole hog into something i couldnt live without and trying to convince my wife i needed whatever lol...


----------



## centuryonly

It's the brand of recovery equipment I use. I wouldn't buy anything else.


----------



## spinning smoke

I started out roasting pigs on a home rotisserie (Spinning) and now added smoking BBQ and there it is Spinning Smoke


----------



## manzan

Mine is short for a place I spent most of my childhood.  Manzanita Beach.  It was the first thing I thought of when going on line for the first time in 1999.  When my wife started going on line looking for a screen name, one of my friends suggested Ladyzan and it stuck.  Together we are known as the Zans.


----------



## scott edwards

I graduated from Emporia State University in 1997, so that's how I came up with mine.


----------



## bgosnell151

first initial, last name... followed by 151 as I am a huge Vols fan (official color is pantone 151).


----------



## grabandgrowl

Growing up in a family of 3 growing boys.  We all played sports and were good eaters. Dad would always say when food was served "Grab and Growl boys." Being boys that is exactly what we did.


----------



## coyote1

my last name is Wiley so back in school friends started calling me coyote most of the time it is taken so I add the 1


----------



## normdog85

Normdog was the nickname I was given back in the hood growing up. the 85 is a year of significance to me. Nothing special, but it stuck for world wide web.


----------



## smokenbama

Born & raised in Arkansas but have live in Alabama for 20+ yrs. I'm still an avid Razorback fan & have always felt stuck here.  I use HogWildnBama in most sports forums so I just made a little change to it.


----------



## defuseit

Mine is because I demil explosives for a living. Fun job. Leaving work after burning or blowing crap up can be a great stress reliever!


----------



## slimbo

haaaaaaaaaa demil i like eploding when i return from work


----------



## porter4dmfd

I'm a firefighter for the Des Moines Fire Dept.


----------



## minotbob

When I started communicating on the internet I started using screen names to describe where I lived. My first one was CantonBob when I lived in Guangzhou China. Then I changed it to BobMUC when I lived in Munich Germany. Next was BobHAJ when I lived in Hannover Germany. By that time I knew where I was going to retire to, Minot, ND. So when I lived in Taipei Taiwan for my final assignment before retiring I didn't change it to Taipeibob.


----------



## farmerjohn

Been born and raised farming everything from cattle, horses, tree fruit to wine grapes.  Guess it is in my blood.


----------



## Bearcarver

farmerjohn said:


> Been born and raised farming everything from cattle, horses, tree fruit to wine grapes.  Guess it is in my blood.


Welcome John!!!

Be careful how much of that grape wine you get in that "Blood".

Also stop by "Roll Call," and introduce yourself, so you can be properly Welcomed!!

Bear


----------



## ole smoke

I got mine by smokin a lot. I started smokin meat when I was about 10 yrs. Old and have'nt stopped since and I'll probably be smokin meat til the day I die!


----------



## daveomak

Ole Smoke said:


> I got mine by smokin a lot. I started smokin meat when I was about 10 yrs. Old and have'nt stopped since and I'll probably be smokin meat til the day I die!


Please take a moment and stop into " [color= rgb(146, 144, 139)]/[/color]*[color= rgb(128, 0, 0)]Roll Call[/color]*[color= rgb(146, 144, 139)]/[/color]   " and introduce yourself and get a proper welcome from our members.... Also, if you would note your location in your profile, it will help in the future when answering questions about smokin'...   elevation, humidity etc....    

We're glad you stopped in and joined our group...    Enjoy the long smokey ride....     Dave


----------



## domapoi

Ole Smoke said:


> I got mine by smokin a lot. I started smokin meat when I was about 10 yrs. Old and have'nt stopped since and I'll probably be smokin meat til the day I die!


Good thing you cleared up that "smokin a lot" part. LOL


----------



## smokinhotnana

Well I'm a NANA  and a SMOKER  and well  I have

 been told.....







   Just for fun


----------



## kokid

Years ago I used to bowl and I was in a tournament when I had to bowl against the other teams anchor, as was I, to win the game I had to strike out.  The next game and then the 3rd game all ended the same I had to strike out to win, as it happened I did and the captain of the other team said that I had delivered the KO to his team and cost them a place in the finals.  My teammates called me the KOKID and it has stuck for the last 50 years.


----------



## seymour butts

The first meat I smoked was a pork shoulder also known as a pork butt. then went on to ribs then chicken and fish but the pulled pork from them first butts are still un forgettable.

Oh yes the name.... Moe is always getting prank calls from Bart Simsion and one of the calls has Moe saying he's looking for a Seymour.....  Seymour Butts. Bart had other ones that I found funny too.  So Butts made me think of Bart's prank calls to that gullible bar owner Moe at Moe' Tavern.


----------



## der oberst

The nickname cometh from my German lineage, and as such Der Oberst = The Colonel.    My grand Father fought in WWII  my Dear ol Dad fought in Korea and Vietnam, I was in Europe, along the East German Border in the 80s, now both of my sons are in the Army, with tours in Iraq , so as the name says, I'm a Veteran with German heritage, but love to Smoke on my grill, and drink the Craft Beers and various other Darker stouts and porters.

Zum Rauchen und Bier Trinken


----------



## daricksta

Mine isn't a very original nickname. I've been called Rickster by friends and wherever I've worked. Several people who were being "cool" would greet me by saying "Da Ricksta"! and I always liked the sound of that. I made it one word with the one capital letter--R--just to make it easy and cool-looking.


----------



## litespeedlujak

Litespeed is the name of a fantastic bicycle manufacturer in Tennessee.  Lujak was the name of a radio DJ out of Chicago we listened to when I was in the military.  Larry Lujack was his name.


----------



## razlfratz

It comes from the early years of the Beetle Bailey Cartoons.

It is what Otto, Sgt. Snorkel's dog, would say when was frustrated or mad with the Sarge.

It was kind of a replacement for the symbols and such you see in other cartoons when you guess the character is cursing.

Kind of unique--so I stole it.


----------



## trykonxl

Mine isnt very original.  Im a bowhunting nut and an archery addict.  A Hoyt TrykonXL was my first "top end" bow.


----------



## smokinggorilla

Mine depends on your knowledge of Division II Schools.  I am an alumni of Pittsburg State University located in Southeast Kansas, and the mascot is the Gorilla.  I didn't misspell Pittsburg, that is the correct spelling.  In fact, while attending Pitt, I was on the Track & Field team, and at one of our meets we competed against Pittsburgh University and they stole a bunch of our track apparel because it was missing the h.


----------



## 173rdherd

litespeedlujak said:


> Litespeed is the name of a fantastic bicycle manufacturer in Tennessee.  Lujak was the name of a radio DJ out of Chicago we listened to when I was in the military.  Larry Lujack was his name.


i remember Lujak well!!


----------



## coyote1

SmokingGorilla said:


> Mine depends on your knowledge of Division II Schools.  I am an alumni of Pittsburg State University located in Southeast Kansas, and the mascot is the Gorilla.  I didn't misspell Pittsburg, that is the correct spelling.  In fact, while attending Pitt, I was on the Track & Field team, and at one of our meets we competed against Pittsburgh University and they stole a bunch of our track apparel because it was missing the h.


Hi smokingGorilla I live 30 miles from pitt


----------



## smoking stro

Mine is a nickname from my last name. St.Romain ,shorten = Smoking Stro.


----------



## killerb468

My nickname came about in 1998 I painted my chevy truck corvette yellow with black trim. I called it KILLER"B" and it had a 468 ci big block in it. My last name is Maskill, if you mass kill your a KILLER and my first name is Bill "B"


----------



## ponhaus

"Ponhaus", a german name for what many of you would call:"scrapple" It's a family traditional dish.  Look it up.  It's a great dish


----------



## old462

My Air Force (73-93) specialty code was 462x0 (aircraft armament).  It's since been changed to 2w1x0 ... So, 462's are a thing of the past..... The old part, has been mentioned before - I looked in the mirror!  Seems hard to believe I spent 20yrs in the AF and been retired nearly 20yrs.  Looking to retire for good in a few yrs!  Guess that's another "Old" qualifier!


----------



## damn yankee

Thanks for your service! I too am a 462, was a 61 (Ammo!) For 3 years at the beginning. I'm was a 3 man for 16's. Smoke on bro!


----------



## Bearcarver

ponhaus said:


> "Ponhaus", a german name for what many of you would call:"scrapple" It's a family traditional dish.  Look it up.  It's a great dish


Welcome ponhaus!!!

Is this what you're talking about???

Scrapple:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143868/venison-scrapple-fried-potatoes

Bear


----------



## noclue

My nickname is NoClue... really, I have no clue what I'm doing most of the time :)


----------



## mutt70

I WAS CALLED MUTT & A FRIEND WAS CALLED JEFF.  IAM SHORT & FAT & HE WAS 6'2.  70 IS MY AGE ANS I AM A NEWBIE ALSO.  ENJOY READING ALL THE POSTS.


----------



## loopie

Born in Kamloops. Spent a few yrs away here and there...but I'm a Local thru and thru.

Derek...a.k.a. Loopie


----------



## viciousgolden

I used to brew beer, and I named it Vicious Golden Brewery, after my dog.  I no longer make beer and decided to channel that energy and wizardry into smoking meat.  Vicious Golden Grillery was born.  Although, I'm thinking about making it Vicious Golden Smokehouse.  lol


----------



## sknabnoj

Mine is just my name spelled backwards... Very simple but, few people recognize it off the bat. sknabnoj - jonbanks. Love it.


----------



## godboy

retired preacher...don't hold it against me


----------



## bone player

retired professional trombone player..........


----------



## onemagicman

I am an amateur Magician.  Have been a member of the International Brotherhood of Magicians for 21 years.  Needed a unique "name" when this whole internet thing started and that just fit the combination of letters that was required then.  

_OMM_


----------



## mbrecon

When I was younger ;) a group of us used to mountain bike in Austin, TX twice a week.  We all got nicknames after a while based on our riding abilities or lack of.  MB Recon is mountain bike recon since I was mostly upfront yelling out trail conditions.  Other names were LumberJack (he hit a lot of trees (think of the Monty Python song)), Wrong Way (on a one way trail, he some how came right at me head on), Pit Stop (he always had some kind of mechanical issue taking away from ride time.  The other thing we started was cheap beer Thursday.  On your day, you had to find some cheap beer to bring for after the hot rides in the summer.  Man I miss those days!

MB Recon...out


----------



## holysmokes2

holysmokes2 here.  My grandson tasted my smoked turkey breast once and said, "holy smokes, papa, this is awesome".  Term stuck, who knows what goes thru a 4 year old's mind except food.  Smoking up some Polish sausage with hickory and applewood. first try on my new Masterbuilt 30.  Definitely a step up from my Little Chief .


----------



## thebigtuna

My name is Charlie. On occasion I used to get a hard time about the old Chicken of the Sea commercials. A long time ago I just gave up and decided to go with it.  So my Fantasy Baseball team of 28 years has been Charlie's Tunas.  My boat name is Big Tuna.  So don't mess with me.  Understand?  lol.


----------



## richjt92

No creativity on my part...name and initials and the year I graduated from College...

Simple...and easy to remember for me...

Gig 'Em Aggies!!!

Richjt92


----------



## kajunkue

Kajunkue is pretty simple.

Being from New Orleans made the first part real easy Kajun.  Yes with a K because my whole family has names that begin with a K.

Kue is from my days of trying build pool cues.  I'm a better cooker than cue builder.

Why not combine the things I enjoy most.


----------



## kettleq

I picked kettleQ cuz I love my weber kettle and BBQ!!!


----------



## frankbe

Mine is easy : my name is Frank and I come from Belgium (not that Im proud of it) = BE can be BEERland as well...


----------



## jg24

That was easy for me. I'm a long time Nascar fan. Jeff Gordon being one of my favorite drivers. So JG24


----------



## volcanowatcher

When I started to log in, the volcano in Iceland had erupted, and the flights in Europe were cancelled. The world was watching for the ash cloud to settle down.  I thought it would make for an interesting name.


----------



## swampbadger

Grew up in New Orleans.  CB handle was "SwampRat."  Tried it here, it was taken.

Recently moved to Madison, Wisconsin area, where everything is Badger related.

SwampBadger was born.  Weird thing is, I like it better than SwampRat.


----------



## kirks

Another Colorado Springs Smoker. I'm just up hill in Tri Lakes.


----------



## gunrunner

This should draw fire from all of the liberals, but mine is pretty simple.  I have a large firearms store in Texas, hence Gunrunner.


----------



## kirks

KirkS, pretty simple, first name Kirk, last mane begins with S. With all the various passwords for work and what ever, I need something I could think of late at night.  No imagination!


----------



## bornready71

I got my screen name on EBAY.  They gave it to me when I signed up back in 2008. It makes sense & I like it so I kept it. I was born in 1971 & my last name is Ready.


----------



## cmayna

Parts of my name.  But the avatar is because I smell like one.


----------



## wat1000

My screen name is my riding name.  I ride motorcycles and about ten years ago we were watching a video of a guy stunt riding a bike, his name was Wink1100.  One of the guys watching it with us said, "Who cares about Wink1100 when we got the Wat1000." and it just kind of stuck.  Even though I have moved up from the 1000cc bike the name remains the same.


----------



## smokinwithg

My name is Gerard and I go by "G".  So Smokinwith G


----------



## solidbob

Nothing too deep behind my name. It's also not related to just this forum. Been using it since I first started on the internet in the late 90s. I simply saw Solidbob engraved on an old bowling ball one night while out having drinks and bowling with friends. Thought it was kinda badass, especially if you were on a bowling team, so I adopted it. Other than that, I don't call myself Bob and I'm not very solid these days.


----------



## canajun bacon

My 3 favorite things; Canada, Cajun food and Bacon


----------



## pig-a-liscious

I was Bar-B-Queuing for a large party one weekend with my stick smoker cooking Boston buts, Baby Back Ribs, Leg of Lamb and chicken wings. I pulled several buts and sliced one along with the leg of lamb on my commercial meat slicer.

Served the pulled pork and thin sliced pork on fresh bakery rolls with Bar-B-Q sauce, baked beans, Cole slaw and Greek potato salad.

The thin sliced lamb was served on Texas toast......prepared in the toaster and brushed with garlic butter.

All I heard from the crowd was *"WHOO WEE"* you are the Bar-B-Q Pig man and this is better than delicious it's triple *Awesome.*

After the party was over and my wife and I sat back in the lounge chairs by the pool with a cocktail, my wife said to me.....I think you really are the Pig Man and your smoked buts, lamb, ribs and wings were absolutely delicious.

After another good single malt scotch I said to my wife, well I am just Pig-A-Liscious then and she said you are without a doubt.

My name, "Pig-A-Liscious was born that day.


----------



## yankeesmoker77

I am originally from the Boston area but have been in the south since 2004, so many people have referred to me as a Yankee. So that is where the name came from.


----------



## phishy

i fish ........A LOT!!...no i really mean ......*A LOT!!*


----------



## darby83

Darby is my dogs name & 83 is my Karting race number













2013-04-09_16-11-17_167.jpg



__ darby83
__ Oct 4, 2013


----------



## knuckle47

I've had this one a very long time... I have restored vintage motorcycles for nearly 30 years.... One of my favorite rides was Harley Davidsons Knucklehead. It was manufactured from 1936 to 1947and I had a few.  AOL was just coming into its own in the late 1980's.  Decided to try the email thing so when I joined back then, everyone's screen name was a bit odd, I used Knuckle47....the last year HD made this engine design.  IF you are on ANY site and its knuckle47....Likely it's me !













47 knuckle.jpg



__ knuckle47
__ Oct 7, 2013


----------



## schulz08

My last name is schulz and in 2008 it was a good year for me so that's how I got schulz08


----------



## k2guy

I've snow skied on K2 skis for years.


----------



## comocean

Its my boats name....


----------



## oldxmc

The oldest living x marine in long line of jarheads in my family going back to ww1... the youngest would be my son who is still active.


----------



## GaryHibbert

mine is pretty boring.  I tried a few and had them rejected, so I just used what my folks called me.  I have been called a lot of other things, but I don't think they would make it past the censors


----------



## smokenpull

Mine is pretty self explanatory for any modern day caveman.  I love the sight and smell of smoke rolling out of a smoker, and pulled pork is one of my favorites!













IMG_20130929_122409.jpg



__ smokenpull
__ Oct 9, 2013


----------



## jayfrobro

mine is a nickname a Broker Price Opinion company gave me online.  It's easy, not usually taken, and I can remember it :-()


----------



## tommyboy65

Happens to like the a) movie and b) my family has always called me Tommy


----------



## asfastasitgets

My youngest boy is named 'Jeremy' and I'm his 'Dad'. I should probably request a new SN, for personal reasons. :) lol


----------



## highpriest

My screen name is CMV (Gravely) Highpriest because my entire portable smoking operation is run by a generator driven by an old Gravely Model "L" Tractor and included in my set of equipment is a Dunbar Peanut or Popcorn dry "POPPER" and an old funny looking "Fire-Mist RED Reynolds 12 Quart Mixer". The entire set-up is trailer mounted and self contained. Keep in mind I have three BRAND NEW attachments for a RECO or Reynolds Mixer and all for $350, i also have a meat grinding Head #22 complete and the plunger fits many larger mixers.

CMVHighPriest


----------



## 247 the lunatic

I have been recording & engineering music since 93. I stay in the studio 24-7 making music like a mad Lunatic. I have the same passion when it comes to do with anything BBQ, Grilled or Smoked. 24-7 The Lunatic


----------



## rocknbbq

Music of any kind that rocks and BBQ. Newbie to smokin but totally hooked already.


----------



## noboundaries

Had a motorcycle accident decades ago, heart stopped twice, resuscitated twice (obviously), and decided to live my life without boundaries based upon the "experience" I had.  It is easier said than done but I've had a blast trying and doing before that proverbial charming third time arrives!


----------



## eattruth

Eattruth... well im big on eating animals and produce that is raised without hormones and is let out of cages to run free. A happy pig is a tasty pig. I am all for local sustainable organic and seasonal. I like to eat truthful honest food.


----------



## japanfan

Well it is long story.   I am retired Navy and my last 6 years I was in the Navy I was stationed in Japan,  I did enjoy it there but the comes a time a boy must come home.  I am a NASCAR fan and I attended the first NASCAR race ever held over there.  I meet Mike Skinner there and was very inpressed with how is show interest in his fans.  So I became a fan of his.  The following year he won the race there so I added fan to japan  so I am Japanfan.  I have been using Japanfan as a user name on the Net for all most 20 years now.


----------



## sarssmith

It's pretty boring. it's my wife's initials and mine with our last name.


----------



## pilam42

1239546_716289403505_1742984866_n.jpg



__ pilam42
__ Oct 14, 2013






Got it?  Not real creative but I use it for a lot of online stuff.


----------



## kicker

Mines easy, my last name is 2 syllables, not spelled like this but pronounced KICK LINE, many friends call me Kicker.


----------



## captainroadkill

I was heading to work for midnight overtime. When I hit a nice big Doe. well I call the boss told him I would be late and preceded to take the doe back home cleaned her out hung her up and quickly headed back to work. In my haste to return to work I didn't realize all the blood I had going down one leg and my shirt. Walked into work and everybody was shocked at my appearance and Captainroadkill was born. A few friends started calling me Captainroadkill and it just stuck. Since I started driving I have hit 10 deer. All ended up in my freezer and have on occasions picked up a fresh roadkill.


----------



## stank56

Well I am a long time rock bassplayer and there were issues I suppose.


----------



## cactuskid

Well I do live in the desert so I thought cactuskid would work just fine.


----------



## snakepilot

Mine is a no brainer.

20 years in the army and flew AH-1 (cobra) therefore SnakePilot.

Not very  original

  LOL

David


----------



## Bearcarver

SnakePilot said:


> Mine is a no brainer.
> 
> 20 years in the army and flew AH-1 (cobra) therefore SnakePilot.
> 
> Not very  original
> 
> LOL
> 
> David


OMG----Thanks David !!!

If it wasn't for Cobras, I wouldn't be here today.

Cobras Ruled The Mekong Delta!!!

Bear


----------



## snakepilot

Hey Bear,

See you were in the land of oz in 69.

I was there 67/68 and 70/71, what a wonderful

vacation spot .LOL

Seriously ;

Hope you got home safely.

David

"SnakePilot"


----------



## smokeitifugotit

Just remember in the CORP, they told us when to breathe, as well as when to light up.  "SMOKE 'EM IF YOU GOT 'EM".  That's how I feel about meat....
SMOKE IT IF YOU GOT IT!:grilling_smilie:

Cheers, 
Fred


----------



## paintrider

One of my horses is a Paint. It is easy to remember.


----------



## zootalaws

DeejayDebi said:


> Mine is not so interesting. Back in 88 when I got my first super high speed modem a whooping 300 BPS, the kind you had to stick you telephone handset in I subscribed to Genie the General Electric company internet access and needed a name for my emal. I couldn't think of anything so I spelled out my initials which just happend to be a word Dee-jay. With all the record Deejays about it's sometimes taken so it often become DeejayDebi.
> 
> My email addy has been [email protected] ... since 1988.


Hey, another old-timer!

I have had this handle since the late 80s too! But we didn't have the internet at home back then, it was all BBS. I used to work for a comms manufacturer and I got to buy product at a big discount. So bare modem boards, the new ISA bus ethernet cards, the latest 386 processors and hundreds of k of RAM to run our modified Wildcat system :)

My friends and I rented an old post office and put in a 32-line BBS. We were state-of-the-art, with super-fast V.22bis modems and 32 lines, we even had an internet connection, but it wasn't called 'the internet' back then.

And my name? It's a pun - Zut Alors is French for 'damn!' :)

In all these years I have only come across a handful of other people that have stolen it...


----------



## sammy d

Mine is kind a nickname since I was a kid. A close friend started calling me "Sammy D." That's my name and middle initial. In fact my small band was named "Sammy D and the Casuals."  We still stay in touch and she still calls me that today.


----------



## chief2756

Many moons ago I went to work for a guy who's nickname was Chief. I told him at the time that I would eventually be better at our trade than he was and I'd take his nickname for my own. He started calling me Little Chief and did so for many years. My friends started calling me Chief and it has stuck. My grandchildren call me Chief too!


----------



## rsp4834

Just initials and Birthday....nothing creative.


----------



## big nasty

It's my nickname. Given to me by my buddy that I 4 wheel with.


----------



## drcando

my web site top my Business is DrCanDo.com   I used to travel the country but now I have a used car lot.. work work work  want to smoke meat on Sunday  lots of great ideas i see so far

john


----------



## bandon landon

Landon is my given name, Bandon is my home
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  Not terribly creative, but fun & accurate!!


----------



## para566

Mine is easy I was a paramedic/firefighter for 20 yrs  so para & my paramedic # (back then there was just a few of us in the state so very easy short #'s. Today they are so long I would never remember it !!)


----------



## bama bbq

Though I was born and raised in NE Texas, I joined the Army, served 21 years, and my post-Army job landed me in Alabama.  I like to BBQ so the name was born.


----------



## chuckles

Came home from work one day many years ago, jumped in the shower and when I got out of the shower found a kitten on my pillow. It was a stray brought home by my wife and 9 year old son.  I was a bit irritated, so to appease me they told me that they saved naming rights for  me. My son asked me for her name to which I mumbled something uner my breath. He asked again and I changed it to Chuck. Then, realizing she was a she we decided to go with Chuckles. She turned out to be the only cat I've ever really liked. If she were still with us I'm sure she'd be sitting on my lap as I watch my smoker smoke.


----------



## rocketcowboy

​Well let's see... I'm somewhat of a cowboy and I ride a rocket (2009 Kawasaki ZX10R).  I've used the name for many years and like some others above...it's also my email.


----------



## muttbike

Another motorcycle related screen name. I still have a 2000 KLR650, a dual sport, therefore no pedigree and as I call it, my mutt bike. Not a creative as some here, but it's unique.


----------



## chillinvabeach

Hey from Virginia Beach so hence the name chillinvabeach!!!!!


----------



## floridabeachnut

I live in Florida, love the beach, the people that know me think I am crazy!


----------



## pig-a-liscious

People think you are crazy...why?

Living in Florida, being near the beach is awesome.

My wife and I lived in Sarasota a couple of years ago and spent a lot of time on Siesta Key Beach, the #1 rated beach in the US and life was great !


----------



## bbqtn

With my screen name you know exactly what state I am from. I presently live in Bartlett, Tennessee a suburb of Memphis. Been smoking for a long time. I have a large grease dumpster that I have converted into a smoker. It has a potbelly stove in the bottom and the cooking grate is 18" from the top Very easy to control the heat. I was a general contractor sense 1968. Put out of business in March 30, 2002 when a drunk driver hit my wife and me in the rear. She has a high spinal cord injury and will be in a wheelchair the rest of her life. I am her caregiver, that is OK because she took care of me for the last 39 years. I work at home for a company selling private labeled, spices, sauces and rubs all over the country.


----------



## mrmosh303

a few decades ago, a few of us were sitting around, enjoying a left-handed cig, wink wink nudge nudge, and a mexican friend, with his eyes half shut, said to me,"i spanish, your name is Tomas"...and my little philipinno friend, also half eyed, said,"huh huh...To-Mosh"...since i was one to frequent the mosh pits...so ever since that get together, i have been called,"Mosh"...and since i now live in Denver, 303 area code, i am now...MrMosh303...simple


----------



## padronman

Well mine is the same as my old cigar board name.  Padron is one of my favorite cigar brands.....and last itme I looked I am a Man....hence PadronMan :o)


----------



## taterman

Good morning from Vegas. As a police officer, I simply started using my first initial and my personnel (badge) number...hence "t5265".


----------



## domapoi

Taterman said:


> Good morning from Vegas. As a police officer, I simply started using my first initial and my personnel (badge) number...hence "t5265".


But your name on your post says it is Taterman not T5265.


----------



## aussierach

I wanted people to know that I am not in the US so that they could hopefully understand why i need to ask so many questions. I don't know of anyone else here that has a smoker.

I am also very proud to be Australian. I moved to the UK when i was 5 and always wanted to come back. almost 4 years ago i got a job transfer and my kids, hubby and I love it so much. I have a dream life, dream job and dream hobby (smoking).

oh; and my name is Rachael

AussieRach


----------



## elkmaster101

I have had it fo almost 17 years , started when I needed a name for a hunting forum.

i had been elk hunting for then a good 6 years at that time and i figured i was still like in the  first stages

of knowing what the heck elk do.

So here after 23 years of chasing those critters --- well i'm still learning.

elkmaster101

 Check out Instant Broadhead Block

on the Black Diamond Hunter accessories web page. that's my new baby.

I just smoke to clear my sences.....


----------



## kandl

Nothing fancy here, my first initial (K) and my wifes first inital (L).  It actually started out as our first (joint) e-mail account and I've used it for several other accounts since then when I can't think of anything else to use.


----------



## fast4drss

Well mine is sorta simple. I have been a car junkie for some time. Well I got married and wife wanted a 4 door sedan instead of the 2 door stick car I had, for the soon to come kid. That took 5 years. Anyway the criteria set was a 4 door car with a automatic. I purchased a 96 Impala SS. After several years of tweaking, lets say its not slow. :)

I joined one of the Impala forums and needed a name "Fast 4 door ImpalaSS" became Fast4drSS.


----------



## gstone

Mine is pretty easy to figure out: first initial, last name.  Whenever I join a new forum, I spend a few minutes trying to think of a clever new name, and invariably say "the heck with it" and use this.  Much simpler, easy to remember.  I use my last name because my first name is fairly uncommon, so this actually affords me more privacy from search engines.


----------



## mastifffman

My screen name comes from the dogs that I have. Mastiffs !


----------



## lilwhispers

I was raised on a small dairy farm. The name of our farm was Whispering Hollow Farm I am TRYING to wear my dad down, Trying to talk him into letting me run his part of the farm(55 acres) and raise pasture based dairy, pork,chickens,turkeys,rabbits,etc. Therefore my screen name is Lilwhispers. I am wanting to raise Randall Cattle, Idaho Pasture Hogs, Giant Chinchilla Rabbits, as well as other hard to find breeds.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello.  Mine is pretty simple.  It is/was ( licence has now expired ) my ham radio call sign.  Each are unique so is easy to use when a screen name is required.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## zombified

I'm a big George Romero fan and have carried the name since the CB days.


----------



## titogu

I have had it for years, saw it on a licence plate behind me (that's a hint lol) ti tog u


----------



## fiscalo

I am a Dutch tax lawyer. In Dutch "fiscalist" but I like the lo better


----------



## chief764

I came up with it in 1992.  It's a combination of my rank in the USN at the time and my bday.


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Brian,

My name ca,e fro, my Son, Wife and others one afternoon after I had completed smoking three butts, two pork tenderloins, 250 chicken wings and a whole leg of lamb that was thin sliced and served on garlic toast.

Someone said that the Q was better than Piggy the Pig and my wife piped up and said no this Q is flat out Pig-A-Liscious and hence the name was born.

Harv


----------



## ssnretrwj

Mine is ssn is for nuke submarines ret is for retired and rwj are my initals.


----------



## pig sooie

Well I'm from Arkansas, so needless to say I call the the Hogs.


----------



## buzzbee

i am a backyard beekeeper. I use this name on our beekeeping forum.


----------



## jstartedscott

I got my nickname from when I first got my smoker I was looking for ideas on how to smoke food so it is just started and my name is Scott. Kinda lame but it worked for me at the time.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Mike

That's pretty rough, but it still beats the alternative.  Best....

Gary


----------



## smokinmad

DEER MEAT said:


> Thanks Jeff,
> 
> I'm glad you stuck with the name you use now.....LOL.......Much more manly sounding.


What...You don't think PrettyWaterBoyJeff would work?...LMBO

Ron


----------



## downtown dave

I got sent to Korea as my first duty station back in 1994 at the age of 18. My first week in country I went out and got drunk one night. So drunk in fact that I fell asleep in the back seat of the bus that drove us on post. I woke up in the morning on the bus parked at a home in the country. No one knew where I was and I had to wake the Korean driver and convince him to take me back on post. I was surprised I didn't get in trouble but since my name is David I aquired this nickname.


----------



## big biscuit

Got the nickname 'Big Biscuit' at work from a crew of guys that are no longer there. So in a way this name reminds me of those guys.


----------



## Bearcarver

Downtown Dave said:


> I got sent to Korea as my first duty station back in 1994 at the age of 18. My first week in country I went out and got drunk one night. So drunk in fact that I fell asleep in the back seat of the bus that drove us on post. I woke up in the morning on the bus parked at a home in the country. No one knew where I was and I had to wake the Korean driver and convince him to take me back on post. I was surprised I didn't get in trouble but since my name is David I aquired this nickname.


Now that right there is funny, and I don't care who you are.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Great story, Dave, and Welcome to SMF !!

Bear


----------



## argonnawin

My screen name is what it is   AR   Gonna  Win .  I do  Cookoffs and Competitions  Its trash talk but its fun, but usually true :)


----------



## luv2craftginny

Mine is Easy, I do crafts, Ginny is my Name, so Luv2CraftGinny   pretty simple.

Ginny


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Makes sense to me Ginny. Welcome aboard and I hope that you enjoy the smoking meat forum as much I do.

Harv


----------



## kielbasanostra

My screen name comes from the Polish Mafia of course.


----------



## bagbeard

I use use to play an online pirate game and i wanted a unique pirate name.  somehow i came up with Bagbeard the Soggy.  I use bagbeard now for all online profiles because that username is never taken already.


----------



## cherrywood

my favorite wood to smoke with is u guessed it cherry wood


----------



## bagbeard

me too!! smells so guuuuuud


----------



## domapoi

titogu said:


> I have had it for years, saw it on a licence plate behind me (that's a hint lol) ti tog u


Yes, I got it!


----------



## mork2824135

My nickname is Mork had this nickname for 30 years, just got into smoking meat. Needed something to go with the beer I brew


----------



## craddock

Racing MX and snowX and just wringing out anything with a motor.  Skydiving, Base Jumping, Skiing(just dislocated and ruined shoulder in a backwards barefooting fall)   Someone called me Billy Crash Craddock and others took off with it.  Although the few that started it just call me Billy I just use Craddock as a screen name on a few accounts.


----------



## jacksborosmoker

How I came up with my screen name is not as interesting as the way you did.  I live in Jacksboro and I own a smoker thus "Jacksborosmoker".  Dull isn't it?


----------



## coachcal

Used what the guys call me on the baseball field and not the one they call me behind my back!!!


----------



## grill sergeant

22 yrs in US Army and retired at rank of SSG. Since I like to smoke various foods some friends call me Grill Sergeant and I guess it is fitting.

Love, Peace, and Bacon Grease!


----------



## Bearcarver

Grill Sergeant said:


> 22 yrs in US Army and retired at rank of SSG. Since I like to smoke various foods some friends call me Grill Sergeant and I guess it is fitting.
> 
> Love, Peace, and Bacon Grease!


I love this one !!!

Great Screen Name!!

When you get a chance, Sarge, Please go to the "Roll Call" section & introduce yourself, so you can be properly welcomed.

Bear


----------



## foureyes45

Well I wear glasses and my  CW is a Wilson 1911----45 cal.


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Small world Bear.

I was in the Army and with the 9th Infantry Division in the Mekong Delta 1969-1970.

When the 9th redeployed back to the states (World) as I am sure you remember, I stayed with the 3rd Brigade of the 9th and moved to Tan Ann Provence.

Harv


----------



## Bearcarver

Pig-A-Liscious said:


> Small world Bear.
> 
> I was in the Army and with the 9th Infantry Division in the Mekong Delta 1969-1970.
> 
> When the 9th redeployed back to the states (World) as I am sure you remember, I stayed with the 3rd Brigade of the 9th and moved to Tan Ann Provence.
> 
> Harv


Absolutely I remember. All the guys who wanted to stay, for an early out or whatever reason, moved to the 3rd brigade, and stayed. I still had 21 months left, so I would have had to stay in 'Nam for another 10 1/2 months to get the early out. I figured that would be pressing my luck & got the Heck out !! Left on August 19, 1969.

Welcome Back Harv!!

Bear


----------



## hyyal

I work for the company that builds Hyster and Yale forklifts.  At the time, I lived in NJ. The company moved to NC and a friend asked me,"What are ya gonna cal the company..hyyal?" I thought it was funny & southern.....Hy(Hyster) yal(Yale).


----------



## integritybbq

IntegrityBBQ- I feel in the mainstream BBQ world most restaurants have bad quality meat and ingredients.  I believe that great BBQ can be achieved with local fresh ingredients with out high fructose corn syrup in sauces or sugar in rubs.


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Thanks Bear and it's got to be nice and cool up you way by now as I am a former Jersey guy !!

Love the colder weather in the winter months and wish that you could send some down my way.

I hope that you and your family have a very blessed and wonderful Thanksgiving Holiday.

Harv


----------



## Bearcarver

Pig-A-Liscious said:


> Thanks Bear and it's got to be nice and cool up you way by now as I am a former Jersey guy !!
> 
> Love the colder weather in the winter months and wish that you could send some down my way.
> 
> I hope that you and your family have a very blessed and wonderful Thanksgiving Holiday.
> 
> Harv


Thanks Harv!-----And a Great TG to you & yours.

I used to like the cold, but it's getting old as I get older. It's 14* right now, and if I could I'd send you plenty!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Bear


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi everyone, like most people on this forum, mine is a nickname, Monkey. It's from a British TV advert advertising tea. I used to repeat it to people, hence being called Money, so stuck Smokin in front of it, to quote another British TV advert "simples"

Steve


----------



## icesmoker

Simple for me. When I was joining last week the back yard where I was smoking was a frozen mess. Just kinda seemed organic from there.


----------



## nhsmoke-eater

NH Firefighter.....

Ands I's loves dat BBQ smokey stuff....


----------



## shinerbocks

Nothing exciting or funny, just because I Enjoy Shiner Bock Beer.


----------



## sidecarr

mountain046.jpg



__ sidecarr
__ Dec 1, 2013
__ 1






Hope this explains it


----------



## GaryHibbert

Nice sidecar.  Is that a convertalble roof I see???

Gary


----------



## sidecarr

Yeah the cover snaps on , only used it once when it rained


----------



## treetard31

Mine was a play on a place of employment that I loathed. I spent some time working for a company that proccessed apple products; juice, slices, sauce, that sort of thing.  Tree was in their name, I had come to the conclusion that anyone who stayed at that place had issues and the treetard was born.  I have since moved on to more gainful employment with a far better atmosphere. The name however kinda stuck.


----------



## bow-chan

"Bow" was a name given to me back in the day while in the NAVY by my cohorts... It is the first 3 letters of my Last Name...

...and yes, there was plenty of adult beverages in circulation that fine evening when I was "Knighted"... after that, it seemed like everyone called me "Bow" from my co-workers to my Commanding Officer!

The joke is that my wife and I dated and it took for 3 weeks for figure out my first name wasn't "Bow" ;)

"-chan" is like a term of Endearment in the Japanese Language, so my wife/friends call me Bow-chan...

Normally I use "Bow" as a forum name, but since the SMF requires more than 3 letters, I had to go with Bow-chan...


----------



## moipaman

I headed up a 4 yr. project to start-up the S-Moipa chemical plant. For stress relief I started Geocaching and needed a handle, hence the name Moipaman.


----------



## bubbastump

Ever since the old Disney show duck tales came out  89-90ish all my lady friends called me bubba duck then got shortened to bubba.

My last name is Stump, so Bubba Stump was born, Then when I was in the navy Forrest Gump came out and since I was the cook

at all my buddies get togethers  it took on a whole new meaning cause I cooked food many different ways but never even dreamt of smoking food, till my buddy got me into it.

I get to smoke food for the guys and gals at the firehouse and they love it.


----------



## okeedokeesmokee

I got my screen name from my son when he was about 14.  We were getting ready to go hunting a few years ago and I told him to make double sure he had everything on his list and he said okeedokeesmokee and I had forgotten about it until I signed up for this forum and when it asked to create a screen name that popped into my head!


----------



## donald89

Short story my name is donald then 89 is the year i was born 1989


----------



## cherrylarry

OK, some of you may be thinking something kinky going on here, but for 30 yeears I owned and operated a small sweet cherry orchard on the Yakima River in WA State, and my first name is Larry, so "CherryLarry" is a natural, and it makes folks wonder too!


----------



## bikenstein

I have always loved motorcycles and worked in several states as a mechanic in the 60's and 70's. In the past few years I have accumulated a bunch of them from that era. After resurrecting a few of em (sometimes usin donor parts), my wife started callin me Bikenstein so that's where the name came from. Sometimes I feel like I could use a few donor parts myself


----------



## goliath

While working at the phone company in the central office one of my duties was terminating the wires from the equipment to the cable heading outside. this massive beast of cable runs is called THE RACK ...... and the guys working on it are referred to as RACK RATS ......
thats it in a nutshell

would like to use my old pro wrestling name but too late to change it i guess ...   HA HA HA

so thats what i named my smoker.... it is a huge beast anyways  :0)


----------



## john suede

One day, when I was a lot younger, I was on my way to a party and forgot my wallet. I didnt realize this until I got to the LRT train (subway) and thought "I bet I can get away with it" and hopped on without paying. I got stopped when I was getting off at my stop. I had no pass or ticket. The cop asked me for my ID, and conveniently I didnt have it. He asked me my name and address, so I thought 'yea right' and told him my name was John Suede, and I gave him fake address. I wouldnt do it that way now of course. So ever since then, when I join up on forums, I use that name as my alias.

Kind Regards

'John'


----------



## steammaker

I build model live steam locomotives that I run with coal fire and water.


----------



## double rr

well mines simple just short for my name randy ray,sorry no story here.


----------



## double rr

Larry i visited there a couple of years ago went for the crush love them chucker cherries!


----------



## cherrylarry

Double RR said:


> Larry i visited there a couple of years ago went for the crush love them chucker cherries!


You may also have visited some of the winerys on Red Mountain (Benton City) near our farm.  And ya, Chuckar Cherries are great, ; not sure they have any smoked thought!


----------



## cherrylarry

I should have mentioned that wood from the sweet cherry orchard was also my smoking mainstay for about 25 years.  And my favorite way to use is was to cut a 4-5 in. limb, remove the bark with a draw shave, cut it into 1 " thick rounds and drop one into the "chip" pan. Have'nt used chips in years and those chucks smolder for a couple of hours. I could start a new one by simply setting on the "clinker" from the old one.  Just the right amount of smoke.


----------



## cuebiz

I came up with this screen name from the type of business I own.  Have been in the billiard business since 1973.  We have (my son & I) a billiard room in so. WI.  Full bar and lots of food! I've also been doing cue repairs and building custom cue sticks for about 38 of them years.  I'm totally new to smoking food until a couple of months ago. I bought a new gen MES40, added an Auber PID, with a few other mods (as seen here on SMF---GREAT INFO HERE!).  Now, as of today, I am a proud owner of a new 22.5 WSM.  I wanted the big one for doing parties etc. at the

barroom. Ace hardware just called me minutes ago, and said the shipment was in, and I could pick it up.  Now I'm thinking of all the stuff I can smoke, having both smokers. I'll probably break it in with 4 butt roasts from Sam's club this weekend.


----------



## Bearcarver

That's Great CueBiz!!!

I have always loved shooting pool.

I shot in a pool league for 15 years in my younger days, and I have an oversized 8' Gandy I bought 20 years ago, in my Basement Man Cave, but I haven't shot for a year now, because I have trouble with steps.

Meanwhile my Son put a real nice Table in his Cave, and shoots in two leagues + tourneys.

Great Game & best to you & your Biz!!!

Bear


----------



## craig827

Craig is my first name. 827 is my badge number at work.


----------



## rokems

"Smoker" spelled backwards...


----------



## cherrylarry

?????


----------



## bama bbq

Rokems said:


> "Smoker" spelled backwards...


Reserve spell ck might be in order.


----------



## domapoi

Isn't smoker spelled backwards rekoms?


----------



## stevemax

Since my first name is Steve it was a given. So I have a Yamaha V Max. Steve and V are somewhat similar so thus Stevemax. Lame I know. [IMG ALT="My Yamaha V-Max. Thus the screen name


."]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content/type/61/id/208505/width/350/height/700[/IMG]


----------



## woodz

Woodz is a shorter version of part of my email, woodznwater which derived from our way of life here in N FL. treeclimbingbassfishingskeeterslayer was a little long....and I think taken... :)


----------



## rokems

Fine.  Smekor spelled backwards.


----------



## captaingreg

Easy......im a captain and my name is greg....thus captaingreg


----------



## esqchef

Combines my profession (attorney) and my passion (cooking).  Thus esqchef


----------



## markusm

No creativity here... My name's Mark and although we american's love to abbreviate/shorten names (bill, bob, jan, jen, shelly (michelle) etc, etc, etc....) I guess when your name is only one syllable it must be lengthened, so people seem to prefer calling me Markus. M is last initial, because like I said we love to abbreviate. Plus you internet people are creepy so I don't wan't you know my last name.


----------



## cherrylarry

Oh, thought it was Muskram spelled backwards!


----------



## markusm

That's the dyslexic spelling of my name.


----------



## tequilero

Tequila and I go waaaayyyyyyy back in time. We have had great times and some forgotten memories. I enjoy sipping moonshine tequila and watching burning logs turn to ash.


----------



## papap

Grand kids.    My nickname is Poncho.   Their other grandfather is John.   So it was suppose to be Papa John and Papa P.   Ended up being poppy.


----------



## markusm

Tequila and I go back pretty far as well. I had to greatly reduce my consumption though as I developed an allergy to it that caused me to break out in dumb assiness.


----------



## tequilero

Hey Marksum been there and done that!!!  But I think that is what keeps calling me back.


----------



## domapoi

markusm said:


> Plus you internet people are creepy so I don't wan't you know my last name.


Hey!!!!! I resemble that remark!!


----------



## donnieonfire

Donnieonfire...first name is Donnie, I am a retired volunteer firefighter so about the only fire I play with now is heating my pellet smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver

markusm said:


> Tequila and I go back pretty far as well. I had to greatly reduce my consumption though as I developed an allergy to it that caused me to break out in dumb assiness.


Have a Buddy with a similar problem, but he used to break out in "Stripes".

Bear


----------



## 801driver

I fly a Zenair CH-801 STOL plane, so came up with 801Driver.


----------



## markusm

lol... I've had tequila induced stripes a couple of times.


----------



## aland

I always did real good til my buddy Jose decided to give his opinion on things. Guess that's why they call it " Takillya!"


----------



## ledhed36

IM a big ledzeppelin fan! so i tried for led head but it was taken so due to the way the band spells led i thought it would be cool to do the same with head or hed.


----------



## willy46

Nickname & birth year


----------



## wagc

I just joined and this is my first post but my screen name is an acronym. WAGC means Women Against Gun Control.

I will post later as I just made an indirect heat smoker and need some professional advice :)


----------



## manzwood

[h1]  [/h1]
Actually I didn't come up with my screen name it was given to me by a close friend who (playfully) badgered me into joining SMF.

See, I had been tinkering with smoking meat and had some short (bucked-up) very dry rounds of Manzanita but couldn't find any information weather it was good for smoking or not other than comments like "well I heard it's ok" or a buddie of mine said it's good".

So I decided to split and chop it into chips and give it a try. The results were amazing on both Beef and Pork.

My Wife told my friend about my smoking antics and between them they convinced me to share the love of smoking great eats here.

I am here to tell all that Manzanita is an outstanding wood for smoking.

Anyway my friend hung "Manzwood" on me and it stuck like bugs to a windshield.


----------



## radio

Hiya Dave.  Glad to see you finally posting your smoking adventures and experiments with Manzanita.

I hadn't posted to this thread yet regarding screen name, so will kill two birds with one stone here.

I am active on Ham Radio, so hence the "Radio" or "Radioactive" on some other forums, but that moniker was taken here, so shortened it to just plain 'ol Radio


----------



## beer10t

I homebrew my own beer, and am an engineer, so I like acronyms (and play on numbers and letters).... 

So beer10t was born.  TADA!!!

Great thread!!

beer10t


----------



## jefftck

this one is easy jefftck

My name is Jeff and tck is a variation of my last name


----------



## topsideup

This is my first post after my introduction. My name is Topsideup and I have been an avid kayaker for years, hence the name. You always want to keep the topside of the kayak up: therefore topsideup.Thumbs Up


----------



## fatboy08

Mine is easy, I am 6' 7" weigh 290 and own a 2008 Harley Fatboy.


----------



## aland

Fatboy08- Cool! Bought my 2nd 7/13- 05 HD FXST Softail.


----------



## guruatbol

I owned a retail computer store called Computer GURU and I also owned an ISP called Brawleyonline.  My email address used to be [email protected].  So I am guru at bol...

Simple see!

Mel


----------



## mamabearcoffey

Hi all. Been awhile but I thought I'd duck in n visit.
I am a very protective mama and my last name is Coffey, so my screen name comes naturally. ;-)


----------



## oldsmokie9

Hi all brand new member, I am a retired Fire Fighter  after being smoked for 27 years decided to start smoking some meat other than myself  see ya'll around the forums.  Oldsmokie9


----------



## kiwi chick

haha nice one deer meet. and whoa tulsajeff,,, me? im a kiwi and a chick lol too easy


----------



## manzwood

Welcome Sir from one Newbie to another!

I the short I have been on this site I have learned a bunch with the help of other members...you're in good company!

Let the smoking begin!


----------



## tom ryle

I was born with it


----------



## welder5yrs

WORK AT TOYOTA PLANT IN GEORGETOWN KY. STARTED IN BODY WELD AND NOW IN THE PAINT SHOP.


----------



## leah elisheva

I chose to use my actual name.

BUT, on this site that is a rarity, right?

However, I just love the sign-on names from others - some of them really crack me up!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dogboa

I kept and bred emerald tree boas for 10 years. Dogboa is a common name given by a Spaniard, based on a profile view of the head, which looks like a dog sans ears. Thus the origin of the species name caninus. My avatar is not an emerald, but a picture my wife took of a friends Guatemalan palm viper.


----------



## jimmy jam

Back when I was returning to San Diego for shore duty with my now but then soon to be wife, we found a little rancher two blocks from the beach in Imperial Beach.  I landed a part time night job at a dive bar on the water and made some life-long friends.  One friend, Linda, INSISTED on calling me 'Jimmy' even though i hated the monicker.  I always just went by 'James'  or 'Jay.'  Me being the self-proclaimed pit master, and being the only one of us down by the beach with a private yard, Sundays after a late night at the bar became 'BBQ at Jimmy's."  It got to a point that we didn't even invite people anymore, they would just show up promptly at about 1'ish with beer in hand.  

One day someone commented on my cue and asked what kind of sauce I buy and where do I buy it.  I gave him a sideways look, but before I could speak, Linda says, "That's Jimmyjam's special sauce, dumbass."


----------



## leah elisheva

These stories are fantastic!!!!! Merry Christmas! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## reelboat

Reelboat.  Big time fisherman and boater.  My firdt offshore boat we called the "reel mistress" because we love fishing and we all know what a mistress would do to you. Same thing that a boat will do to you.  As I said I'm big into boating, Own 2 and fishing.  Reelboat was appropriate.


----------



## boykjo

As a kid in my early teens all my neighborhood buddies we would switch our names backwards, in half and half to come up with some weird names to call ourselves so Joe Boyko became Boykjo, Okyob and okadahob....LOL Rub the name in your buddy's face when you scored a touchdown over him..... Those were some good times... Kinda like the movie "The sandlot".....


----------



## dajints

Pretty simple.  I'm a football Giants fan and always thought the SNL "da bears" skits were funny.  A nickname for the Giants is the Jints.  Hence DaJints


----------



## tin man

I have been in the HVAC business for 20+ years and fabricated/ installed a lot of sheet metal. Just kind of fitting.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Rokems

 I can't spell worth sh*t--I know it and always admit  it, but even* I* can see the "problem" here LMFAO

Gary


----------



## magoobrew

About thirty years ago three of my grade school buddies and I were walking a train track and wanted to leave our mark on an old abandoned train. We each came up with a new nickname for this. I chose Magoo after the beloved old man in the cartoons. I am also an avid homebrewer, hence the Brew in my screen name.


----------



## leah elisheva

OK, there is a DOG in a sidecar (on a motorcycle) in a photo from this thread, and it just popped up on my screen when I checked this thread out and yet I cannot see whom it belongs to, but that is the BEST!

Ever!

And so whomever you are (man, and woman - without helmets, in a tank top and white shirt) and then the DOG, thank you for that! Accidentally seeing that photo, downright made my entire day!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## isitdoneyet

I could never (and still can't) correctly estimate the time the food will be done no matter what I am cooking on, I am constantly being asked "Is it done yet?".

I would say dinner is at 5 and the family would say "So we will be eating at 6?".

Thus the name,


----------



## bufordtjustice

One of my favorite movies of all time is Smoky and the Bandit, and the sheriff, Buford T. Justice, makes the movie.


----------



## saltine

When I was in school, we would go out to the bars whenever we had money.  Unfortunately I barely had money for that, so I would eat a whole sleeve of saltines before going out.  I believed it kept me from having a hangover the next day.  My roommates and friends just started calling me Saltine, and it stuck.


----------



## southernfire97

Well I'm a firefighter, I live in the south and my gear number at work is 97.


----------



## blacksmith

Hello All,

  My choice for user name was an easy choice.  I ran my own welding shop for many years in the DFW area. I was referred to as "the Ironman" as well but prefer a lower profile handle.

Blacksmith


----------



## lsu tj

I own a 99' Jeep Wrangler TJ. I'm a huge LSU fan and my license plate says "LSU TJ" on it. 

Really have enjoyed reading all of the recipes on this site and different cooking methods.

Thanks for adding me to the community.


----------



## hmsmike

Mine is straight forward - My name is Mike and HMS is the NASCAR team I work for - Hendrick MotorSports


----------



## Bearcarver

MagooBrew said:


> About thirty years ago three of my grade school buddies and I were walking a train track and wanted to leave our mark on an old abandoned train. We each came up with a new nickname for this. I chose Magoo after the beloved old man in the cartoons. I am also an avid homebrewer, hence the Brew in my screen name.


"Oh Magoo, You've Done It Again!!"

Bear


----------



## akairmech

I'm an aircraft mechanic from North Pole, Alaska


----------



## morning wood

Before a buddy and I's first comp we knew we had to enter with a team name.  We tossed around all kinds of names but the one we liked most was Early Morning Wood.  We had t-shirts done up that said "Early Morning Wood Crew" and had our wives wore ones that said, "I support Early Morning Wood".  Sadly the shirts were a bigger hit than our cooking.

The best part was my wife didn't get the double entendra until she was wearing the shirt around a few months later and someone commented on it.  I caught hell for along time on that and now she refuses to wear the shirt even to comps.


----------



## hmsmike

Post of the Day LOL  .... I bet your wife was PISSED!! OMG ... I was lol'ing hard on that!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Sometimes Women just don't have a sense of humor!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## robgixxer

Pretty interesting stories behind the names! Mine is sort of an easy one. I've always been into motorcycles, and back in about 2006 I joined a sportbikers forum based in south florida. I've always owned suzuki gsxr's. We call them gixxers for short, my first name is obviously rob so it just stuck. So much in fact,  that even on my race bikes I have the name on the bottom side of the bike. That way when I used to have the bike leaned all the way over going through the corners or when I wheelied the bike you could read the name on the bottom and beable to pick me out in the pack of other riders on the race track.


----------



## domapoi

Morning Wood said:


> Before a buddy and I's first comp we knew we had to enter with a team name. We tossed around all kinds of names but the one we liked most was Early Morning Wood. We had t-shirts done up that said "Early Morning Wood Crew" and had our wives wore ones that said, "I support Early Morning Wood". Sadly the shirts were a bigger hit than our cooking.
> 
> The best part was my wife didn't get the double entendra until she was wearing the shirt around a few months later and someone commented on it. I caught hell for along time on that and now she refuses to wear the shirt even to comps.


As my name implies, I am a Dirty Old Man And Proud Of It, and I just want to say that I love your sense of humor!! I'm just jealous that I didn't come up with the name you did for the name of the group of friends that I ride together with (a mixed bag of Harleys, Honda RR's and Suzuki gsxr's).


----------



## uncleal

My first name is Alan. When I joined the Air Force many moons ago, I quickly became Al, whether I liked it or not. A young female Airman from Manhattan that I served with called me Uncle Al, thanks to some kids show she watched growing up. I grew up in Tennessee, and missed that show. The nickname faded in 23 years of service.

OK, too late to make a long story short, but... Whatever website I visit, just about every logon name you can think of using Al is always taken. (Forget about Big Al...no chance.)  I guess I am creatively lazy. I found that UncleAl is NEVER taken.


----------



## buckhornboy

I grew up and still live on Buckhorn Rd.  So just seemed natural to be "Buckhornboy".


----------



## hectop

It's my middle name using an English keyboard simulating the Cyrillic alphabet.


----------



## dozerdude

I'm a retired heavy equipment operator, and pretty handy with large Cat dozers. I use it as a handle on many sites, and even use the serial number from a favorite machine as a password in a couple of sites.


----------



## jackalope

From an episode on "Frazier".   Martin, the dad, put antelope ears on his Jack Russell Terrier for the family Christmas photo and called him a Jackalope.  So mine's a jackrabbit but the idea's the same.


----------



## banana luck

It's the name of my boat. I go tuna and salmon fishing off of the Pacific Northwest and smoke both fish. Learning to use my new to me SS Smokey Mountian Propane smoker, The water pan is interesting never used one before hoping to get tips from this group.

Mick


----------



## dropkick

Many years ago I was in a movie theater and there was a woman with a squalling child seated a few rows behind me. One of the other movie patrons asked her to do something about her child's continuing efforts to override the soundtrack. She snidely replied "What do you suggest I do with him?" I leaned back and loudly said "Dropkick him." The people in the theater broke out in laughter.

--As I read this it doesn't sound as funny as it was at the time, must of been one of those "had to be there" occurrences.

Anyway about 30 years ago I was trying to come up with a screen name and kept getting shot down. Getting many "name already taken" messages. While dredging my mind for a name I remembered the above occurrence. It was accepted.

Even though I've come up with much cleverer nom de plumes in the years since, I still use this name when it's available, as I'm now comfortable with it.


----------



## noboundaries

dropkick said:


> Many years ago I was in a movie theater and there was a woman with a squalling child seated a few rows behind me. One of the other movie patrons asked her to do something about her child's continuing efforts to override the soundtrack. She snidely replied "What do you suggest I do with him?" I leaned back and loudly said "Dropkick him." The people in the theater broke out in laughter.
> 
> --As I read this it doesn't sound as funny as it was at the time, must of been one of those "had to be there" occurrences.


It may not be politically correct, but that story had me laughing out loud!


----------



## smokinz28

My 2 prized possessions (aside from my family) are my wine barrel smoker and my 1981 Camaro Z28 hence "smokinZ28"


----------



## leah elisheva

Hey smokinZ28; your wine barrel smoker is FANTASTIC!

Will you please come start a thread with that photo in our "wine group" (in the groups section) and join the group, and fun, if you have done such already!

Tell us about it, if you made it, and how, and/or where we can buy one! AMAZING!!! Thank you tons!!!

Terrific stuff! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## rugerlab

Named after my best hunting buddy,,,,  RIP Ruger


----------



## smoke jenson

Mine came from a character in a  western book or I should say a series of western books from WIlliam Johnstone called the Mountain Man Series. Great books BTW and have been using this name ever since. Kinda fitting on a Smoking meat forum though.:biggrin:


----------



## oldeboone

I've been oldeboone since I'm 16. All my life one of my greatest pleasures has been to " Take my gun for a walk on the mountain " Most often the gun was my 16 guage double. When I would arrive at my buddy's house his dad would say " Here comes old Booney with his two piper. I just kind of stuck . I added the e in between when I started doing E-mail.


----------



## dkbanawa

Well my nicname is Boob for over 20yrs but didn't want to make anyone mad so I went to my families initials .. Lol no exciting names like everyone else's ..


----------



## tricky

A co-worker gave me my name... He was a little upset with me because I caught him using slick practice to get some extra work and called him on it (it was me he was screwing)... The next time we crossed paths, he greeted me with "Ohhhhh... it's Tricky Ricky".  It got around pretty fast and has stuck with me for 20 years...


----------



## krzdimond

My screen name does not take a lot of imagination. I think it is obvious that I am a huge Pink Floyd fan.

Krzdimond.... as in "shine on you...."

As with many others, the spelling was chosen because in the early days (1992/3) of text based Bulletin Boards (BBS), screen names had to be under 10 letters and could not contain spaces.


----------



## bookman

One of my hobbies is Book Collecting and a few years ago my wife and I decided to start an online business selling books through Amazon, hence bookman. didn't last long but the name stuck. The new addition to my short list of hobbies(Book Collecting is still there) is Smokin and Grillin.

Jim


----------



## lemans

Lemans.    My first car.. Lol


----------



## oldeboone

Mine would have been '49 Chevy!!! Ernie


----------



## fishcrazy

well mine is pertty easy to figure out. Several of my friends say I'm crazy about fishin.  
I'm always playing with crazy adatives, preservatives and strange things in my bait cures. Sometimes they work. I now make all my own bait cures from scratch. Kinda obbsesive about it. :yahoo:

Kris


----------



## leah elisheva

Hey "fishcrazy," great name! (I'm crazy about EATING bait, mollusks, seafood, and every single fish)!

Perhaps I should have chosen a different name? Smiles.

In any event, I noticed your moniker here and simply had to extend a great "hello!"

It sounds like you have a quite masterful hobby!!!

Delicious stuff!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## janlab

No imagination here, just an easy way to get to six letters; my name is "Jan" (Dutch or Afrikaans soft "j", a male name), and my surname starts with "Lab". Hence Janlab...
JL


----------



## scredx3

I'm really into golfing. I have a Scotty Cameron putter. The model is a Red X 3. Throw it all together and you get SCREDX3. Kind of silly, but it's something I can remember.


----------



## captain bandana

Years ago when I was a charter boat captain in the Caribbean, I wore eyeglasses. The sweat would pour off my brow and flood the inside of my glasses so I couldn't see. I took to wearing a bandana as a preventative measure. Hence, my friends started calling me Captain Bandana. 'Nuff said!


----------



## onemagicman

I have been an amateur Magician for years.  Years ago when this net thing came about I did not want to disclose too much information about myself, hence the name Onemagicman.


----------



## cliffcarter

My mother gave it to me


----------



## byronwahl

I believe that is an oilfield excavating service, I see their trucks in Minot a lot MossyMO.

My Screen name is pretty obvious!

I am no longer in the phone book, no more land line.

I am one of the Poor Wahl's  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (Not related to the hair clipper clan 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)


----------



## osprey2

Osprey2 is the name of my boat moored in Swansea United Kingdom, so I tend to use that on most forums

Dave


----------



## gilavette

Pretty simple for me, I live in the beautiful Gila River valley in southeastern AZ and drive a Vette.


----------



## jlcnuke

Initials and my former occupation (Navy Nuclear)

sent from here using science.


----------



## harleydiva

Mine is pretty simple.... 65 year old woman who rides a Harley.....so HarleyDiva













deluxe2_zpsdaed2348.jpg



__ harleydiva
__ Jan 18, 2014


----------



## magslam

Mine is reminiscent of days long gone, in another time and, well, Marine Air Group, Seek, Locate, Anihilate, Monitor. I know is not BBQish, but is part of me, and I am proud of it. Some buddies did not made this far in time, I honor them and remember them every day. There goes how I did come up with my screen name.


----------



## papada

I'm lucky enough to have 10 Grandchildren they live in different states some call me Papa the others Da which was the name my Granddaughter called me when she was learning to talk. We figured she pick that up from my Daughters calling me dad so I just put them together. I've been using it for years now  my Granddaughter is now 16.


----------



## ribeator

I like ribs....

wait

Love ribs!


----------



## realbigswede

Simple: I'm a Swede I'm 6'.4" and 300 pound a Real Big Swede.

and I living in USA so all was calling me "the big guy", "the swede" and so on and one day I hade it I have become the "RealBigSwede" I have used it for almost 30 years now online. in 1992 was the first time on line and I was then "BigSwede" but the other start using it so I change it to "RealBigSwede" and never seen another that have use it.


----------



## graywolf1936

When I first joined this forum I was known as aligator with one L. Now the story, There is a saying " when your up to your butt in alligators its hard to remember that the mission was to drain the swamp", hence alligators were a bad thing.,  When be and my wife would take the Motor Home out for vacation and pull into a nice slot I would say "no Alligators here", hence a good thing.  When I got my first PC I had a young lady help me set it up. In the process she said you need a screen name (what the heck is that ? ) I said Alligator, she typed it in...Aligator(one L). so I stuck with that. Now I was away from the forum for a while and when I got back I could not log in, got my PW from Jeff but it did not work, so I open a new account.  Screen name graywolf1936(my DOB).  I always like wolfs and at 77 1/2 I am gray.  If my avatar shows, its a photo of some Italian sausage I made.


----------



## voljim

I'm a Tn. Vol fan and my name is Jim


----------



## backtothebush

I happened across this site after getting back into hunting after 20 or so years. I spent this past fall hiking and sitting with my bow. I joined a local hunting forum about a month before this one. When I was trying to come up with a screen name I asked myself why I what was my motivation for hunting/fishing/camping. I came up with the fact that I was simply happy to get back to the bush. And there it is. I used the same screen name here just to keep things simpler.


----------



## pyzon34

I am Italian so Pyzon was easy and i was 34yrs old when i started it


----------



## pier2pier

Great thread everyone.   There are a lot of entertaining names and stories.  My nickname is a hybrid pun between what I like to do at work and what I'd rather be doing (fishing).

I came up with my screen name when I joined another forum while researching a kayak. At the time I was working on the Local Area Network at the office during the day and lurking on a kayak fishing site by night.  All the mods people were doing to their kayaks blew my mind and I decided I had to sign up AND buy a kayak.  I was planning to visit a few piers that I've fished but this time with my kayak (ie travel from pier to pier) and  it hit me that "peer to peer" is also a type of networking and I so I made it my name.

I gave a buddy of mine a pike my son caught.  He smoked it and that REALLY blew my mind. Last year I decided to buy a smoker and the up front research brought me to SMF.   I don't get to use the kayak as much as I'd like, but the smoker is getting a lot more popular around the house.  Plus, hanging out with the family all day smoking dinner gets a lot more points with the wife and kids.


----------



## britcan4

Mine is simply a combination of my home country of Canada and my wife's home country Britain and the number is the wife and me plus 2 kids


----------



## cybball

Mine stands for Cyclone Baseball.  I played for Iowa State from 89-93.


----------



## texaxe

My screen name is a combination of my home state (Texas) and the fact that on my days off I am constantly clearing land.  I live in central Texas, which has a diverse forest. In my area we have several forms of oak trees, Eastern Cedar, Hickory, Pine with a dense underbrush of Yaupon. I have been selectively clearing my land for several years so my family started calling me a lumberjack, hence the term "axe". So you end up with Texaxe.  
Edward


----------



## smokeysuds

I brew my own meads, beers, and ciders. Add a WSM to the mix and that, as they say, is that


----------



## markusm

Interesting... I'd never even heard of meads until this post. I could have used your screen name as well, for a different reason; I have yet to smoke (or grill) anything without a cold one in my hand. lol


----------



## smokeysuds

Nice!

1. First time I fired up the WSM I poured one of my homebrews over it. Wife kinda freaked, but I told I was "blessing" the smoker.

2. Mead is fermented honey wine. Takes about 6 months for a good batch and makes great holiday gifts

3. One has to have a cold on in hand when smoking...I think its a law in Texas


----------



## throwdown

My neighbors brother gave me the name Chef Throw Down he said every time he comes over I'm throwing down.


----------



## puff a smoke

Because that's all it takes to get a great meal started!!


----------



## k-stab

Long story made short my last name (Roy) in french means King  When in the Marines I always carried a knife; hence the Stab.  K-stab is short for King-stabber  ( my call sign kinda of corny but  it works


----------



## 16carhauler

I was a New Car carhauler from 1975 to 2004 hauling new GM vehicles from the St. Louis area.


----------



## mudslinger2

I did custom body and paint for twenty seven years and used a lot of body filler/mud, so I was named Mudslinger from some co- workers and the name stuck.


----------



## twhman

I ride a Tennessee Walking Horse, so being twhman came naturally


----------



## phinicky

Phinicky here, goes back to 1972 when I saw my first NFL game at the age of 10 after being a Canadian football fan since as early as I could remember.

Watching the 72 Dolphins win that superbowl, with an extra "down"  on as smaller field! Wow, great game so I am a Dolphins fan KittyCorner here across America , and then just up over the line up to Vancouver. 

When the Seahawks moved the NFC, it made it easier to cheer for both, but always the Phins first!

Oh yeah, and when it comes to food, I eat just about anything, but I am very Phinicky about the quality!

There just ain't no resturaunt in the world that can produce the quality and creativity I get out of my smoker, or Grill!

This web site is an Awesome source of information.

Oh yeah, and this Sunday I will be wearing my other creative hat....

It's......

Wilson !!













IMG097.jpg



__ phinicky
__ Jan 31, 2014


















IMG095.jpg



__ phinicky
__ Jan 31, 2014


----------



## bigworm882001

Mine was given to me by my brother. Have you ever seen the movie Friday? Well there you go. Except I'm not black and I don't smoke or deal weed.... He just started calling me big worm one day and now he calls me worm or perm. I like it so I go with it.


----------



## rcolvinofd310

Mine is kind of like Blackhawks. My name and the ofd310 is Ocala fire department and 310 is my badge juggerNauts were I retired from.


----------



## rcolvinofd310

Does anyone else hate auto fill. I type badge number and it put juggeRNauts. Go figure.


----------



## smokininengland

Smoking meat is becoming a passion, and I am doing it here in England, where there is a growing interest.


----------



## smoking boy

Couldn't think of a damn thing and this one just came to me.


----------



## smoking boy

By the way, we're having burnt ends, pintos and corn bread with hatches chilies while we watch the Broncos beat the Seahawks


----------



## swampfox13

Because I was so hard to find at Hide 'n Seek


----------



## 2010ultra

well mine wasnt very orginal its because i ride an 2010 ultraclassic and i love her. 

.













050.jpg



__ 2010ultra
__ Feb 1, 2014


----------



## shortchange

Mine came from a lap dance I got from a stripper during my bachelor party at the boobie bar. I was sooo drunk I went back for one had two couldn't pay for the second on so the stripper and two bouncers came to my table and asked me to pay up and I couldn't so my buddy had to. The designated driver gave me the nickname and it stuck!


----------



## smokin210

Don't really remember, was just excited about getting into the world of smoked meats it just came about. By the way, I am having the toughest time posting things. I have been smoking meat since November and I love it.


----------



## smokin210

Been doing spare ribs, chicken and pork loins, they have been coming out well. Hey Jeff, wanna check out that rub and sauce.


----------



## beeritself

Mine is pretty self explanatory.   I love my beer and back when I was in college Jackass was a popular TV show.  I reminded my buddies of Raab Himself on that show and I've been called "beer itself" ever since.


----------



## armymomma

Mine might be pretty obvious..I'm the mom to a US Army Soldier, and when she was in boot camp, we ended up adopting a couple more kids...And at AIT for Air Traffic Control training, we gathered another one. I'm the President of a southern California region for Blue Star Mothers of America- and we support our troops, vets and their families. Along this journey, I've gathered a few more kids in the military.
I have 6 children of my own.

I joined here because we are all foodies, and the grill is where I'm most comfortable.

It works out well...I like to cook- they like to eat.


----------



## ben cartwright2

I have 3 sons, the youngest is a lefty, the oldest with dark hair is a lawyer, the middle guy is a real heavy set guy, the other two skinny.

     I do cowboy action shooting and my moniker there is Ben Cartwright (due to the above reason) so I added the SASS (Single Action Shooting Society) to my name.

    Seemed logical


----------



## Bearcarver

Ben Cartwright2 said:


> I have 3 sons, the youngest is a lefty, the oldest with dark hair is a lawyer, the middle guy is a real heavy set guy, the other two skinny.
> 
> I do cowboy action shooting and my moniker there is Ben Cartwright (due to the above reason) so I added the SASS (Single Action Shooting Society) to my name.
> 
> Seemed logical


Now you need a cook, or a pet to name Hop Sing!!!

And a Nephew named "Will".

Bear


----------



## ben cartwright2

My youngest son Sean also shoots cowboy action, his handle is Joe Cartwright, it is amazing that bot the names were available as each name has to be unique world wide,


----------



## ameskimo1

No, I'm not really an Eskimo but as cold as this winter has been I'm starting to wonder....

My name orignated from my dog Buddy who left us May 2013 after 16 1/2 years, and boy do I miss him. Always nearby. For the past few years I've also had Mr Boo who my mom rescued, he is around 15 and overall doing well.

That's Buddy toward the front and Boo next to him.













photo (1).JPG



__ ameskimo1
__ Feb 2, 2014






Now that's a bowl of food.....













Sept 2013 mega load 205.JPG



__ ameskimo1
__ Feb 2, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver

Ben Cartwright2 said:


> My youngest son Sean also shoots cowboy action, his handle is Joe Cartwright, it is amazing that bot the names were available as each name has to be unique world wide,


I agree---I would think all of the Cartwrights would be some of the first ones taken, but then I'm an Old Western Buff from way back!!!

Bear


----------



## ben cartwright2

Bearcarver said:


> I agree---I would think all of the Cartwrights would be some of the first ones taken, but then I'm an Old Western Buff from way back!!!
> 
> Bear


someone had Ben but they didn't pay their dues and after 6 months with no pay they lost it.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Jees

If I left the food out like this, Linda's Addie would be 80 lbs, but my Roxy would be at least 120 lbs.  LOL

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Bear

I'm an old Bonaza fan, grew up watching it, but for the life of me I can't place a nephew named Will

Gary


----------



## ben cartwright2

I remember the kid named Jamie (redhead) that is when they tried to get a younger audience.

Will Cartwright was played by Guy Williams (Zoro)


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Bear
> 
> I'm an old Bonaza fan, grew up watching it, but for the life of me I can't place a nephew named Will
> 
> Gary


Yup "Guy Williams". Also played Zoro, like Ben said.

Only played a few episodes, and the last one had him beat Adam out for his Fiancee, and leave to start his own life. 


Will Cartwright 





 Biographical information *Full Name*William Cartwright*Occupation*  *Gender*Male*Race*American*Hair color*Black*Eye color*Blue*Born*  *Died*  Personal *Family*Ben Cartwright  (uncle)
Adam Cartwright  (cousin)
Hoss Cartwright  (cousin)
Little Joe Cartwright  (cousin)
*Spouse*Laura Dayton*Romances*Laura Dayton*Children*Peggy Dayton  (step-daughter)Profile *First Episode*Return to Honor*Last Episode*Triangle*Portrayed by*Guy Williams

Sorry for the Hijack,

Bear


----------



## texasaggienuke

Not very creative, I suppose, but I got my screen name during my college days . . . long before my days spent behind my beloved smoker.

The first part of my screen name - texasaggie - represents my Alma Mater: Texas A&M University.  The second half - nuke - is short for my major: Nuclear Engineering.  Hence, texasaggienuke.

I wish I could be more clever and design a name that encompasses my love of all things smoked, but, alas, it's not meant to be! [emoji]128516[/emoji]


----------



## michelcoco

que sera sera


----------



## itgoesforfun

I actually reappropriated (but fully spelled out) from someone else's username from a bygone era of AOL chat rooms.  So not really creative, but i've been using it for awhile.


----------



## theshrimppimp

I used to run a retail seafood business in East Central Florida. That was actually the name of my corporation, The Shrimp Pimp Inc. Years ago now...


----------



## oldsmokie9

Wow very cool name indeed.


----------



## smokeybottomboy

Mine is from our Comp BBQ Team - derived from one of our favorite movies - Oh Brother Where Art Thou and the Soggy Bottom Boys


----------



## crazyq

Cook team name. Im a team of two - me and wife haha.


----------



## smokeybottomboy

Isn't that all we really need????? - or so we're told


----------



## papajean

30 years ago my 1st son was 4 he called me papajean (Jean is my first name)


----------



## goatbiker

I am a bicycle rider (road, recumbent) and my wife tagged me with this cycling moniker that has stuck with me for everything else..

Goatbiking. "It's not the size of the hills you climb, it's what you smell like when you're done".


----------



## r4g4b45h

Mine was originally ragabash, which was a kind of trickster, and fairly appropriate. However, every time I tried to use it, it was taken. I got fed up, and replaced the As with 4s and the S with 5. It's a pain to give to people, but no one else has it!


----------



## harleydad

I'm a lifetime Harley Rider and the Dad of 3 Grown " Kids"


----------



## border city pit

Mine is pretty simple I live in a small city that resides in two provinces (Alberta and Saskatchewan) it is known as The Border City……alas the handle!!

RJ


----------



## dragtruck

I drag raced a pick up truck for 18 years so dragtruck just seemed to fit.


----------



## buffalo bob

Mine is obvious to anyone  watching TV in the 50's. The Howdy Doody show was a favorite kids show  with Buffalo Bob Smith as the host. There were also Clarabell the clown, Princess Summer Fall Winter Spring and chief Thunder Cloud performing in front of the Peanut Gallery. Many people still call me "Buff"


----------



## kitchenrat

My husband gave me mine. I am always lurking about the kitchen getting into some sort of mischief.  He started calling me his little kitchen rat. It sounded like a good screen name so I went with it. When it comes tasting time he's the lab rat. lol


----------



## auburnwildlife

I graduated from Auburn University in Wildlife Science.  I am a wildlife biologist via "auburnwildlife".


----------



## teepeelodg

View media item 290540
we own a 22 ft teepee


----------



## magslam

teepeelodg said:


> View media item 290540
> we own a 22 ft teepee


Shouldn't you stay inside?


----------



## teepeelodg

we take it down in winter put back up in springView media item 290540


----------



## jahunaman

Well, I love the Pacific Island spices and foods during smoking.

As a backyard god of smoke, many a neighbor on a hot summer morning awaiting my smoke signals.

On one late PM, taking the shoulder out of the smoker. My wife was setting the picnic table.

A friend commented "how did you get your daughter to set a table' I could never do this.

I responded not my daughter but my wife of some 30 yrs.

OMG when you married her she must have been a kid.

He then stated what are you a god or something.

Thus began the legend of.

Jahunaman keeper of smoke and young thang.


----------



## thumper01

Was given to me in high school.


----------



## tr00ter

I'm a trout angler, I refer to them as Trooot, well there I am Trooter.


----------



## bigwheel

I am known as bigwheel. It started a long time ago when some of the folks at work started calling me that as a humorous word play on my last name..Wheeler...coupled with my large biceps and vulgar bulge.


----------



## badmaners

Because I'm polite lmao

Ya I know it's spelled wrong too....


----------



## bbq pit vulture

Just came up with my new screen name, watching BBQ Pit Boys YouTube videos. When it is time to eat all the boys come swooping in to eat. 

My new screen name is "BBQ Pit Vulture" .

Now I need to find a good Avatar.

OK,  got the name in the signature line at the bottom.

Anyone know how to change screen name


----------



## sevesteen

Several years and a couple of hobbies ago I started collecting and repairing mechanical wristwatches.  Seiko makes the Seiko 5 for Asian markets--a rugged, reliable and reasonably accurate and inexpensive mechanical automatic.  Not widely available in the US, but otherwise the watch equivalent of a Camry or Accord.   Ordered one from Ebay, then discovered that there are people counterfeiting Seiko 5's (mostly with Chinese parts)--mine came marked  "21 Jewels" on the dial, but "Sevesteen Jewels" on the exhibition back on the rotor.  I started using the name as a joke--but it wound up handy, as it is simple enough to remember but generally unused on a forum.  I wound up registering the domain name, and keeping the nickname even when I mostly gave up working on watches as a hobby.


----------



## cocopebbles

Coco pebbles are the names of my dogs


----------



## msb742

Mine comes from my initials(msb) and my badge number(742)from the Police Department I retired from in Middletown NY


----------



## derrickhand300

I used to work on drilling rigs- my position on the rig at the time was "Derrickhand" the guy that works up in the derrick of the rig- my rig number was "300" I have had this name for over 10 years on the internet. Like most folks new to the internet when I would create a "sign in" somewhere i would always forget the name I used- then i decided surely i could remember my job title and rig number.....now I just use it everywhere


----------



## toddpipkin

Easy!

My parents gave it to me 55 years ago!

Hey, y'all! Glad to be here!


----------



## puff a smoke

Because that's all it takes to get a great meal started!!


----------



## spaceman74

I like looking at stars with a telescope


----------



## bigwheel

Wished they had a "like" button here. Some of those nicks are too cool. I also go by Gomer Pyle..mostly on FB. Now its gettng to where everybody calls me that. Its a long story...but when I signed up over there I was scared they was going to steal my identity or something....so this lady at work always said I was Goober..so I tried to sign up as Goober Pyle but that name was taken. I say heck might as well see what happens with Gomer..so sure enough it took it. This stuff is too strange to make up..lol. Gomer is also a Bible name..but she was a hooker. lol


----------



## eddisabledvet

It was pretty easy to come up with my screen name.  My name is Ed and I am a disabled veteran.  I know, I know, it took a lot of effort and time to come up with that name...  lol 

My wife said I should have been BBQBrat since she thinks I am a brat all the time.  lol  I sure am glad that she does not cook and is not on the site...


----------



## joegolf24

Easy one here, My first name is Joe and I love golf and I was married 38 years ago on April "24", 1976, Thus "JoeGolf24".


----------



## chefizzix

By trade I'm a Medical Nuclear Physicist but always want to cook,  so   Chef -fizzix seemed to cover it.   My boss hates it !!


----------



## skullandbones

Mine is just a college football thing.  Nebraska's football program has a tradition un-intentionally started by Coach Bob DeVaney in the '70s where the starting defense and ONLY the starters wear black practice jerseys, it's a really big deal around here.  Anyway in the '80s we had some of the best defenses around, fans here just referred to them as the 'black shirts', the media picked up on it and at some point a black flag with the Jolly Rodger (the skull and crossed bones) became the un-official symbol.  I was just glad it wasn't taken when I joined the other day.


----------



## surprise20

Its really simple I raced cars at local race tracks and my last name is Surprise and my car number was 20.


----------



## jburly

The J is what my first name starts with. Burly is a nickname that my father was given by his frat brothers. It comes from our last name. Some years ago my dad gave me mug from the frat and his graduation year 1950. The front was the name of school and frat code of arms. On the back was Burly. So it is to honor my father.  He is still alive and doing great at 88.  Also a WWII vet.


----------



## jburly

Ed thank you for your service and your sacrifice.


----------



## mrwetwiggle

Well back in the late 50s my dad would hunt and fish and smoke his meat of everything he shoot or hook.. well he had in his old metal tackle box a bass lure called a wetwiggle some how that impress me at 6 yrs old and stuck with me ever since then .never useing it until much much later when the computer went from old floopy disk to the cd disk and the internet was more easier to scan threw did i use the name MRWETWIGGLE  as my internet name on all and any sites


----------



## dilligaf850

850 was the size of my atv,dilligaf was an acronym for Do I Look Like I Give A F#$! now it stands for Do I Look Like I Give Away Food?


----------



## kaiser soze

Having had some experience in being accused of certain indiscretions, with no proof other than my being in the wrong place at the wrong time, (on several occasions), I was once referred to as one of "the usual suspects"  If something was afoot, I was not far from mind.

Then they came out with a movie of the same name, (and I was no where near the place and never heard of em).  One of my friends called me Kaiser and it took a long time to figure out what he meant. I saw the movie, and remembered the reference and there it is.

(BTW it was never anything really bad, just a basic Pain in the ... !)


----------



## johnbphotos

I spent a little over 10 years as a Rock Concert photographer for several venues in West Michigan and for an online magazine a buddy and I started, MidWest Excess (no longer in operation, I needed to get a "real" job that actually paid bills hahaha).

JohnB was my nickname and Photos were my gig.

I just combined the two :)

https://picasaweb.google.com/johnbenterprisesllc/ConcertShots02?authkey=Gv1sRgCOuNhdLLqNX9xAE


----------



## shoresmokin

I live on the 'Jersey Shore' by the ocean. Will start smokin' soon. Fun thread


----------



## toona4

I was tuna fisherman and at that time I wanted a screen/ log-on name that I could use without worrying if someone else had already taken that name.


----------



## pitmstr3

I'm new to Smoking meat forums, I feel honored to be a Keeper of the Flame.  My roots go back to the original Pit Master my father who is still smoking the meats of his choice.  I feel the need to keep the PitMstr3 lineage going. . . . . .  .so that's my story.  My tools of trade are the BGE & my new Pit Barrel Cooker.


----------



## buck1949

Well my screen name is derived from a nickname given me by co-workers over 40 years ago...and the year  I was born....pretty simple.  (just so happens my last name is Rogers)  The oldsters here will get it !!


----------



## bbq2di4

I love to BBQ and decided to come up wit a license plate configuration for my truck. I also started using BBQ2DI4 as my competition team name.


----------



## django

The movie DJANGO


----------



## nascar

Bad accident 40 years ago, no injuries, a friend started to call me nascar


----------



## mmyoung57

Mines real simple. Initial of my first and middle name + last name + birthyear = MMYoung57! It's my moniker all over the 'net, i.e. Twitter - @MMYoung57, Facebook - MMYoung57, Google+ - MMYoung57, Wordpress... well you get my drift. ;)


----------



## thelinx004

The same screen name I've had since junior high.  Avid golfer that didn't want something as obvious as "golfer..." (Already got joked with enough for golfing and not playing football) So I went with Linx for the type of golf course and the year I graduated.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## mrspooky

HA, Mr. Spooky is my dogs name. Best damn dog Iv ever had.


----------



## chestnutbloom

That is a beautiful, well trained pup you've got there. Looks like solid muscle and I ain't never coming to your house unannounced!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Back in 1999 I finally got an internet connection. I signed up for AOL and had to make a username. EVERY damn one I typed in was taken. So I grabbed a book by Juan Jimenez titled "Platero and I" and flipped through the pages looking for odd words. I found one when he was describing the chestnutblooms on chestnut trees. I believe I have found a keeper!  -Rich


----------



## django

The movie DJANGO


----------



## bkbuilds

My initials are BK and I do woodworking on the side building stuff. So BKBuilds, you can find me on Facebook at BKBuilds Custom Woodworks


----------



## beachboy

hey-i came up with mine BC i live on the beach-not literally-but i have a backyard and past that is the beach on the shores of lake ontario! :)


----------



## smokeinnm

I've talked to a lot of people here in Albuquerque and as far as I know, I'm the only one doing any smoking except the big commercial places. One problem I have with my stick burner, my neighbors have called the fire department thinking my house was on fire! Now when I start smoking, they come over to see what's cooking!


----------



## flipinjig

I enjoy bass fishing and flippin a jig is the method I enjoy most.


----------



## grampshd57

Well its a long story,was at a bar and I asked for a beer. All I received was this reply
Just hang on Gramps,and the guys hung that on me for good
HD well thats a no brainer,Harley Davidson!
And the 57 well I shall leave u something to think about
Play hard ride safe


----------



## maxbear

My 1st post.

One of my favorite movies with Russel Crow was Cinderella Man.

In his last bout in the Movie he fights a Maxbear.

Gethro from the Beverly hillbillies was his son.

You see maxbear on any other forum most likely its me.


----------



## fixnwrecks

I manage a Collision Repair shop and I spend my days "Fixnwrecks" Therefore my screen name.

Jim


----------



## smokejumper

Nothing to do with the airborne firefighters of the same name, though I share one thing in common with them: I jump out of perfectIy good airplanes.
I love smoking meat, and skydiving.


----------



## sia m

My family are big time meat eaters. I grill constantly and once I started using the smoker... Everything needed to be that way. All meats, cheeses, casseroles etc.. If I asked my kids to choose what to smoke for a party, they would say:

" *S*moke *I*t *A*ll  *M*om "

and there ya go 

SIA M :)


----------



## t00lman

T00lman came from Tim the Toolman Taylor TV show.  I have been a Wood Shop teacher for the past 30 years.  Everything needs more POWER.


----------



## hamature

Eh, nothing too fancy in the background for my name.  I love pulled pork and while I may be good at BBQ, I am not a pro...thus "Hamature".


----------



## inbtb

I am from Indiana and used to work in the tire industry.  A couple of my friends used to always

joke about our job Tirebuilders and we were Born To Build. I grabbed BTB and use it or INbtb

as a screen name on several forums. And usually my sig says US Navy Vet. So if you see BTB

on some other forum give a shout.

Les


----------



## deadmeat

When I was hunting a lot with my buddies they gave me this name. Some one said "You always get that meat dead in one shot". And it stuck. About 30+ years now. Only my old hunting buddies use it though.


----------



## bonesgordy

DEER MEAT said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I have been wondering about everyones screen names. Some seem obvious, some seem off the wall, some are funny...etc....etc.. How did you come up with them? What is the story behind that name?
> 
> 
> I guess I will start. A year or so ago, I was looking for some different ways to prepare venison. I was on the computer searching for recipes for what seemed like weeks. I would tell my wife, check this recipe out.......hey how about this one..........this sounds good to.
> 
> After a few weeks of this she said "all you ever talk about is Deer Meat, Deer Meat, Deer Meat". During this internet searching period I stumbled across SMF and lurked in the background for a day or so and then decided to join. As I sat there thinking of a screen name, I recalled why I was here in the first place and started to laugh to myself about what my wife said about me and the Deer Meat. So that is when the light came on and the name DEER MEAT was born.
> 
> 
> If you read this I hope you are still awake, sorry for the rambling.
> 
> 
> I thought this might be an interesting thread.


----------



## bonesgordy

I weighed over ten lbs when I was born in 76. I've always eaten more than anyone else around me but never gained weight. I've never been over 150 lbs and don't know why.  My nickname was given to me when I was ten years old and it stuck. BONES


----------



## strut buster

I love hunting just about anything and deer is really what got me into sausage making.  But I'd trade it all in for turkey hunting and my user name is a play on that.


----------



## gator navy

Served in the U.S. Navy aboard a Gator Freighter specifically an LST.


----------



## bigorangesmoker

BigOrange part is because I am a Tennessee Vols fan (we're on our way back with Butch Jones!) and the Smoker part is obvious.


----------



## chilemeyer

Nice thread:
As my profile picture shows I love to eat and grow really hot peppers. (Ghost peppers are my favorite) my profile picture are of some ghost peppers I grew last year. Then the second part is my last name. Hell my dogs names are Pepper, chile, Tabasco , Anaheim , Mexicali, jalapeño, and of course Ghost.:grilling_smilie:


----------



## chilemeyer

Thank you for your service. I was west coast on the USS Long Beach CGN-9


----------



## gator navy

I was stationed aboard the USS Sumter (LST-1181) out of Little Creek NAB. Made two Meds, two North Atlantic cruises, one West African cruise, & my favorite, a Unitas cruise.


----------



## fang

It's easy but not very interesting when the first 4 letters of your last name are "Fang"....carried it through college and a career in the USAF.


----------



## joeshell

hello nickname from high school. worked in shell gas station and made mistake of wearing uniform to first day of tech. school. called Joe shell from then on. that was over 40 years ago.


----------



## bluewhisper

BlueWhisper because that's what I want to see from the exhaust stack. I was afraid that MassiveCloudofGrayCreosote was already taken...


----------



## 58limited

58limited 'cause I own a 1958 Buick Limited.


----------



## jetchief

My screen name comes from being a Chief in the Navy working on jets. Ran a line crew most of the time.


----------



## gravy train

My last name is pronounced "Gravy".   Bet you can imagine the fun my classmates had with that!


----------



## pork dork

My screen name is an easy one but I think I have a bit of esplainin' to do (as Ricky Ricardo would say)  

Lets break my name down. Pork ~ well duh everyone loves pork and if you don't then you belong to alquaida. Dork ~ is meant to be a term of endearment bred from becoming familiar with me and my fun loving ways.


----------



## mad dog

It was given to me in high school for the way I played football and has stuck with me


----------



## papamike44

My grandkids call me PapaMike.....

www.PapaMikeT.com


----------



## bubba blue

Bubba.... born in Texas

Blue........baseball and softball umpire for all levels through High School, Little League, Babe Ruth, American Legion, etc.

BBQ........been on the Q since age 9

Bubba Blue BBQ became the name of my catering company.


----------



## boneslides

I work in the medical field.  Boneslides is a reflection of what I used to do...orthopedic pathology, creating microscope slides of bone specimens.  Nothing special, but it is unique!!!


----------



## turftender

Well, I work on a golf course and "tend" to the turf.


----------



## lordbridle

Back in the Day, in the early 80's there was a website prodigy, when I was signing up for prodigy it asked for your name, my last name is Bridle, and title, I put Lord as a gag, and from then on my screen name has been lordbridle.  For a while I even got mail addressed to lord bridle.


----------



## mj ryder

I belong to a Christian Car Club called Holy Rollerz. My screen name on that site, and in the community is MJ Ryder 4 God. I love cars and "Ride" for Christ.


----------



## unkle ruckass

My Screen name ce from a friend of mine . I beleive alcahol was involvref (it usually is with my friends...lol) It came about from watching a marathon of a TV show called The Boondocks. One of my favorite supporting characters name is Uncle Ruckus ( no relation) . Everything about him is wrong, but damned if we didnt laugh anyway! So I started to embrace the nickname and changed the spelling to avoid any lawsuits due to copywright infringemen. Unkle Ruckass (no relation)... Get it? Lol


----------



## lealal

High priest, I am looking for attachments for an old Reynolds mixer.  Do you still have yours?


----------



## firesorter

I'm a firefighter hence fire sorter not starter


----------



## gosmosis

Gosmosis -  Pertains to my first name initial G and a name of an older Ozzie Osbourne album called Osmosis...which I thought was a clever name...so....Gosmosis.


----------



## consigliere

Inspired by Sil from the Sopranos...the best job in the mafia is the Consigliere.


----------



## ryeguy45

my name is Ryan and im a guy 45 dosent mean anything i just thought it sounded good.


----------



## thump

I hunt as often as I can and use 540 Grain Hammerhead ammunition in my 45/70 rifle.  Thus the 'screen name' of "THUMP.


----------



## shimsham

When starting a freelance graphic  design business in 1997(ish) shimsham.com was the best .com domain I could find.


----------



## thegunnut

My screen name is "thegunnut" because I are one.

Collecting, using, admiring and fascinated with them for over 50 yrs


----------



## atomicsmoke

Nothing sinister behind my handle. Just a coincidence-showing two hobbies: my skis are Atomic brand, Nomad Smoke Ti model. So I am smoking both in the backyard and on the mountain (not really LOL).












IMG_20140524_110125.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 24, 2014


















IMG_20140524_110134.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 24, 2014


----------



## damnthatsgood

Mine came from that time I traveled into the future and tasted my smokes.  Without the time machine, my name would be:  "WTF?Areyoutryingtopoisonme??"


----------



## runt

Runt -

I was given this by my fellow soldiers and NCOs upon my arrival in Germany in 1977.

You see, I was only 117 lbs and  5'4" tall. Being the smallest guy in my company, I was given that name.

There were folks that I served with that NEVER new my real name.

I use it as my CB Handle and all my friends, past and present still call me.....Runt.


----------



## retiredjake

Last name is Jacobson, and I have been called Jake for as long as I can remember. When I retired the second time, it just fit.

Jake


----------



## makersman66

As you can guess from my screen name I like to drink Makers Mark bourbon. And I was born in 1966.


----------



## giflush

GIFlush was a screen name I invented for an online poker game.


----------



## shoebe

mine rhymes with my last name...


----------



## bbq pit vulture

New sign for the Yoder 640

Picked it up at the Monroe swap meet last weekend.













IMG_1644CROPED.jpg



__ bbq pit vulture
__ May 24, 2014


----------



## gator

Mine started back in the mid-80's. At Boy Scout Camp the summer I went from Cub Scouts to Boy Scouts. We had a draught in northern Michigan, even some wild fires. Well a bunch of us were walking on a dried pond and thought it was kinda cool, until I took that one step that got me chest deep in mud. I was stuck and everyone started pulling & digging me out. One of the Scoutmasters on the trip was a rough old veteran who grew up watching cowboy movies who looked at me when I got back to the camp & said, "Damn, you look like you've been rastlin Gator's." From that point on He called me Gator, It stuck. We're still friends, & he still calls me Gator. Everyone we know in common calls me Gator. And that's why I called my Catering company Gator's Grill.


----------



## biguglysmoker

I was a firefighter for 10 years and I'm 6'7'' tall. Bigugly was a nickname I was given on the fire department and it stuck. Now I still use it and just added smoker to the end. My new smoker is even named BIGUGLY SMOKER and it will be wood burned into the handle.


----------



## dilettit

My screen name comes from an old user name that was used about 15 years ago when I worked for Siemens. One of the old guys could only remember my id by word association - dial-a-tit.....dilettit..... I have had a laugh about for years.....


----------



## jawa from jawja

JAWA = John, Anne, Will and Anna.  And did I mention I'm from Georgia?


----------



## 42firewalker

Mine comes from two things -  hitchhiker guide to galaxy "42 - is the meaning of life the universe and everything"  and was a fire fighter so that where Firewalker comes from.


----------



## kingmac

My last name Begins with "MAC" so when I was in the Army, for 20 years, I wasa always called 'mac". Even when I was a Sergeant.   

My grand daughter and were at Burger King one afternoon, and her "CRown fell off. I picked it up and put it on my head. My granddaughter looked at me and said: Grandpa, now you are the KING.

KingMac is my screen name.


----------



## the smoking cat

My given name is Cathy and many people call me "Cat". I LOVE my cats (have four) and I love smoking and grilling food. Thus, I thought my screen name apropos. Happy smoking all!!!


----------



## elky327

My first car was handed down to me by my daddy. It was his 1965 elcamino that I remember riding in since I was just a little thing. It had a well built 327 small block engine. As it goes with most teenage boys I ended up totaling the thing but I have been hooked on elcaminos ever since. 
Thus the screen name "elky327".


----------



## smokinadam

My name is adam and when I don't work I enjoy grilling and smoking foods to keep my head off work.  I throughly enjoy the relaxation it gives to smell the charcoal and greatness that's on the grill. Smokinadam is all you need to know when this guy is off he's grilling or smoking


----------



## sonic98

It comes from my college in Jackson, MS. I started off in 1998, and the band there is known as the Summa Cum Laude of Bands, The Sonic Boom of the South.


----------



## tatts4life

Mine sort of came about because of my mom. Everybody who has ever had a tattoo or wanted to get one probably has that mother that tells you that tattoos are for the rest of your life and you're stuck with them. We'll one day I was signing up for another forum and was trying to think of a screen name that do scribed me. We'll earlier in the day when I was visiting my parents my mom saw one of my newest tattoos and of course the line tattoos are for the rest of your life came out. So I ended up coming up with Tatts4Life. Of course once I started meeting people out in the real world that new my screen name saw me and my tattoos the nickname Tatts pretty much stuck. Now a bunch of people call me that. I use the screen name for just about everything. It sucks when I end up finding a can't use it because it's already taken. It's happened with my playstation user name and a few other things. I end up having to go by the name Tatts4Life1.


----------



## hunnid3

Mine is part of a name I use for online RPG games, Everquest, Lord of the Rings, Guild Wars 2....for example.


----------



## smokefreeordie

A twist on the state motto where I live, New Hampshire. It is "Live Free or Die". If I have the history right it was not a rousing battle cry, but rather a toast made by revolutionary war general John Stark (of NH)  for a Revolutionary War veterans reunion. No doubt tall draughts of good ale were involved. I'll bet smoked meats were on the menu, too.

Good beer, smoked meat, what're we waitin' for. Let's eat!


----------



## bucfan7273

I am a bucs fan and those are my high school and college numbers


----------



## deckgun dave

Got my nickname from one of the old timers at the firehouse.  You don't need lay hose for a Deckgun.  It's quick and much easier to put water on a fire if you can use a Deckgun.


----------



## bowtech

Well I was an avid bow hunter until all my hunting spots got sold out. I used to work on and tune some bows as well, so hence the name bowtech. Not associated with the company Bowtech in any way, unfortunately.


----------



## hautedawg

Hautedawg was a hot dog stand here in Kansas City.  I liked the name, and stole it when they closed. 

Just sounded fancier and a a red neck, I like to class it up. Just like the toilet planet he the front yard.


----------



## lbc970

LBC970 = Lost By Choice, 970 being the area code here. 

I have been lostbychoice, LBCAK, or LBC970 since getting on the internet in 1995 with AOL, and after waiting nearly 10 years for lostbychoice.com to open up, it's finally mine as of January! (WooHoo)


----------



## daddio53

My screen name goes back to me being a single father of a son and a daughter. I had custody after a nasty  and long divorce process, but the bottom line was, I was the custodial parent I worked for the Postal Service, and my job was only a few blocks from home. The kids' school was only 2 blocks over, and they beat me home by 45 minutes to an hour. So I left them notes every day with chores, homework,or whatever on them. I signed it Dad, then Daddy,then finally Daddio after my daughter said they were both too old to be calling me daddy. They were 11 and 9 at the time! So she suggested Daddio, and that's been me ever since. I was born in '53, and since plain Daddio is taken in most places, I just added the year.


----------



## fungi

I lived in the Virgin Islands for 50 years and love the local cooking, Fungi is a side dish based on cornmeal made like a soft dumpling. Good with anything that has some gravy. Fungi and steam fish is to die for.


----------



## padawansmoker

A Padawan is a Jedi apprentice. If I want to learn to be a Jedi Smoker I need to learn from the masters haha


----------



## jarjarchef

PadawanSmoker said:


> A Padawan is a Jedi apprentice. If I want to learn to be a Jedi Smoker I need to learn from the masters haha



Love it! Wish that the nickname assigned to me........ I got a trouble maker.......


----------



## mamabull

Mine is definitely not creative.  Married a man who has two children, I have three.  His last name is Bull.  So, my kids' friends began calling me MamaBull...


----------



## beef4me

Mine's not that creative either, but at least ya kno what I like to cook n eat...feel free to invite me to any of your beef cookouts 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'll try not to eat too much...


----------



## hopsing

I always cook for everyone and they named me after the cook on bonanza !!!!!!


----------



## subsailor618

I'm a retired Submarine Sailor. My first boat was the USS Thomas Jefferson, SSBN618, so...subsailor618.


----------



## dewey51

Dewey = nickname of my first name, Dwaine  Noon = last name German for noon, mittag


----------



## dewey51

and maybe a birthday year...


----------



## chiva

I was the site safety coordinator for a company.  After dressing down one of the contractors for a safety violation one of my crew said I sounded like a nanny goat always worrying about what could go wrong.  One of the Spanish speakers spoke up and said "Yeah, you're a Chiva!".  The nickname Chiva stuck.

I use it with pride.  Chiva.


----------



## ega-q

Not much mystery if you know the code - EGA-Q = *eagle, globe **and*  *anchor *(Marine Corps official emblem and insignia) - BBQ or for short 'Q' ... I am a Marine vet and I like BBQ...wish there was more to it but hey I am a simple creature and gets the point across. ~Bob


----------



## grandpa1955

I came up with my screen name because I am a Grandpa  of 3 & I was born in 55. 

Grandpa1955


----------



## ega-q

Grandpa1955 said:


> I came up with my screen name because I am a Grandpa  of 3 & I was born in 55.
> 
> Grandpa1955


I to am a Grandpa... of 9 any of yours help with the cooking? I got one of my bunch that will be a good helper in a few years. The rest just like to eat it all


----------



## pongo

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:DoNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif]

_A long time ago I was a young Boy Scout member in Switzerland. _

_What a new and exciting world! _

_And there where also all the big guys, they where called ROVERS - this is the older generation of boy scouts in Switzerland. _

_One of the rovers name was PONGO, he was definitely MY hero. He was about ALL that I wanted to be, a friendly character, smart and accountable when needed - a real hero._

_Actually, he was a friend of my older brother and came often to visit and spend some time with us. _

_Some 50 years later, I now live in the US, the real home of the boy scouts. _

_And... I needed a nickname for many different causes, forums and friends. Amazing that this name never disappeared from my memory._

_As a matter of fact, pongo visited my brother when I called my old home about 3 weeks ago. I talk with him on the phone, telling him what positive influence he had in my life! _

_Amazing too - how the boy scout experience changed my whole life, in addition - we found OUR hero and tried to be like them, copy all the good things. _

_What do you call this? The good old time!_

_  _

_Y'ALL take care - Have a nice day - your pongo._


----------



## surgetek

I'm a surgical tech by trade.


----------



## grandpa1955

No not yet the oldest is 18 but I am still pretty Green in the process of smoking but still trying new things. Life gets in the way most of the time. IK drive trck for a living & also sell Waxes & polishes at truck v& car shows so I keep pretty busy along with the honey dos.


----------



## garymaxx

I got my screen name from my name and maxx the best dog I ever had.I found him by a trash dumpster as a very young pup, he was just a mutt but but looked like a yellow lab. He was my best pal for 13 years.


----------



## chefbowpro

Mine is easy...Im a chef to start...and I run a nonprofit organization called Backyard Bow Pro. We donate venison to food banks in 26 states (and counting) so I am ChefBowPro! If you want to see some cool stuf check out our pages....Nohungrypeople.org and backyardbowpro.org.
We work with farmers, colleges, townships and neighborhood associations and donate THOUSANDS of pounds of delicious, healthy red meat to those in need!


----------



## senos

A combo of my first and last name is SENOS which means breast in Spanish so why not since I've grilled many a' chicken breast . I'm not even of Spanish decent, just a chubby bald smoker


----------



## dtail hunter

Well folks, my screen name is fairly simple.  I live for the days in the woods and relish every moment I am there.  "Dtail hunter" is just what it implies.... I have chased many a deer tails in the woods over the years and actually the nickname was given to me by a bunch of fellow hunters who could not believe the amount of time I spend hunting and then after the season making my own smoked sausage, salami, and anything else I can use my smoker for.  By the way, I hunt all game including fowl.  I really enjoy trying the different recipes and hints to make the smoker more effective!  Keep 'em coming and keep up the forum!

In closing "WAR EAGLE!" to all of my Auburn University fans.


----------



## binrat

Well, my screen name stems back to when I worked many hours in various Army supply warehouses. "Binrat" was a nickname referred to the warehouse logistics personnel. Even when I progressed up through the ranks I still preferred to get away from the office and back into the warehouse.


----------



## armydogdoc

I was an animal health care specialist in the army.  I have been armydogdoc since 1990 so it just made sense to bring the name here as well.


----------



## maine yeti

I'm from Maine and I'm as big as a yeti. I did a bunch of hiking on the AT and it became my trail name.


----------



## rubbertoe

well I chose the name rubbertoe because my name is Roberto .I think you can figure the rest out .:)


----------



## boudin4evr

being a true cajun, we had boudin almost every day! It can be breakfast, snack, lunch or meal! It also great smoked!

so my name; boudin4evr


----------



## smokinfor7

My wife has 2 daughters from a previous marriage, I was a single father to my two boys (women loved that) and we have one together. Ages 12-11-10-9 &4 + the wife and I =7. We all live together full time.


----------



## flyin'illini

I am an 1989 Illinois grad and their final four Bball team that year was nicknamed the flying Illini since they were all about 6-6 tall and could fly to the basket. 


Glen
Large Vertical Charcoal w/ guru
3 UDS (one by BBQ Bubba)
Superfast thermopens 
KCBS CBJ


----------



## dd mau

My screen name comes from what we used to say when we were leaving the area to move to another location in Nam.It means "Lets get the F/ck ought a here"!!! DD Mau


----------



## atomicsmoke

DD Mau said:


> It means "Lets get the F/ck ought a here"!!! DD Mau



In the Deer Hunter movie the Vietcong solders were yelling DeeDee Mau in the Russian roulette scene. What's the meaning in that context? Hurry?


----------



## dd mau

I would have to see the scene to tell you the context but I would say yes to "hurry up " lets go , get it over with, The Vietnamese had a lot of slang that was used on a daily basis, and since the French were there for 20+ years you would get a mixture of French and Vietnamese slanged together. My nickname was "Dincqui Dau which I spelled Dinky Dau and that means crazy.


----------



## thinblueduke

One of David Bowie's "characters" was named the Thin White Duke.













duke5.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Jun 17, 2014


----------



## thinblueduke

flyin'illini said:


> I am an 1989 Illinois grad and their final four Bball team that year was nicknamed the flying Illini since they were all about 6-6 tall and could fly to the basket.
> 
> 
> Glen
> Large Vertical Charcoal w/ guru
> 3 UDS (one by BBQ Bubba)
> Superfast thermopens
> KCBS CBJ


That was a memorable season.  I had Kendall Gill and Nick Anderson in one of my classes that year.  I think it was Intro to Russian and Soviet Society.


----------



## wffl

An old one - Windham Fantasy Football League

I've been the commissioner of this league for about 20 years and its still going strong!


----------



## ka64

Initials & DOB.


----------



## dd mau

Welcome KA 64 I'm a newbie as well.


----------



## ka64

Thanks, now go quickly...


----------



## skully67

nickname since I was in College. Something to do with trying to crush a beer can and failing miserably.

the number is,  well you can guess that one.


----------



## pylons smokes

I have been called Pylon since I was about 12, Lets just say I use to collect Pylons, and cut the tops off and put ash trays from the pool hall tables that use to have metal ash trays at the corners. They were a perfect fit. : ) I gave up that profession to say the least.

The power company, and phone company's didn't like my practice.

Pylon


----------



## Bearcarver

DD Mau said:


> I would have to see the scene to tell you the context but I would say yes to "hurry up " lets go , get it over with, The Vietnamese had a lot of slang that was used on a daily basis, and since the French were there for 20+ years you would get a mixture of French and Vietnamese slanged together. My nickname was "Dincqui Dau which I spelled Dinky Dau and that means crazy.


Yup---You used two of the most popular ones.

I never really knew how to spell them, so I just wrote them like they sound. Ones I used most:

DD Mau-----------------Get outta here!

Dinky Dau-------------Crazy

Lai Day-----------------Come Here

TeeTee-----------------Small

Buku--------------------Very Big

No Bic------------------Don't Understand

Papason---------------Man

Mamason--------------Woman

Babyson---------------Kid

Boom Boom----------Never Mind (Family Site)

That's most of my Vietnamese Vocabulary.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## krzdimond

I spent 9 years in Artillery. "Boom Boom", means something else to me...


----------



## healeydays

I've been using Healeydays around the web for at least a decade in different forums, but it comes from my love of big Austin Healey cars.  Austin Healey made 2 type of cars for the masses.  One was the Bugeye Sprite which is the same size as the MG Midget and the other was the Austin Healey 100/4 100/6 and the 3000.  What I have is a 1959 AH 3000 with the big tractor 2912 cc I6 engine, with twin SU carburetors.  The Big Healey was Carroll Shelby's 1st choice to be used for the Cobra, but when the powers to be told him he couldn't use the Healey he went down the street and made a deal with AC cars to use theirs.

Mike B

Bedford, Nh


----------



## Bearcarver

Krzdimond said:


> I spent 9 years in Artillery. "Boom Boom", means something else to me...


Yup,

I was around Arty pretty much too------All together different "Boom-Boom".
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## ridgerunner58

i have a cabin out at the lake its up on a ridge , i get out and drive up & down the ridge looking at wildlife, and i was born in 1958   ha" RIDGERUNNER58


----------



## heavylead

HeavyLead comes from two different hobbies that I enjoy.

One, is Scuba diving. Being of large frame and well insulated, I find myself rather buoyant. This requires about 16 pounds of lead shot weight to achieve neutral buoyancy in the water with a mostly deflated "wing", or buoyancy compensator air cell. Of the members of my diving team, most others use between 6 and 10 pounds of weight, hence...HeavyLead.

Secondly, I like to take part in competitive defensive pistol shooting matches. (I am no professional by any means) I prefer the .45 acp cartridge for many reasons when most other shooters use the 9mm or .40 SW for the reduced recoil, cheaper cost, etc. Again, because of the larger bullets...HeavyLead. I have enjoyed reading other responses to this thread.

Regards,

H.L.


----------



## dd mau

Bear I remembered a few more!!!

                      you numba 1 G.I..................your the best

                      you Numba 10 G.I................your the worst

                       deMy ami .............................kiss my @ ss


----------



## smoked g

Well, my first name starts with a “G” and my first time using a smoker it wasn’t real clear what was being smoked: the chicken of me!


----------



## kingaubrey

Last name first.....first name last.....put em together cuz the wife says I'm a royal pain in the.......


----------



## takeoutgetdirty

The original started as a running joke. TAKE IT OUT and GET IT  DIRTY. It was made into big ol' bumper sticker. It was meant to be X rated. then I joined other forms for trucks so it kinda stuck. I will surely take the truck out and get it dirty. To make it easier on me, without others having I just keep using it.













0213101552.jpg



__ takeoutgetdirty
__ Jun 24, 2014


----------



## muddy roots

I'm new to the smoking game and chose the name from our music festivals we put on in TN, IN, and Belgium, as well as our small independent record label of bands that play bluegrass, country, rockabilly, blues, punk rock, folk, and everything in-between. When I'm smoking and grilling, I have to have music playing...













muddyroots.jpg



__ muddy roots
__ Jun 25, 2014


----------



## takeoutgetdirty

Agreed. Music must be on in the back ground. Whether I am listening to it or not. There is always something playing. Usually David Allen Coe or equivalent. Momma don;t like my music to much. It's all good. It is what it is.


----------



## tlindholtz

I didn't really pick it. My Dad and Mom picked it. I've used my first initial, last name on pretty much everything on the web. And my profile pic was suggested to me by a friend years ago after seeing me one Halloween.


----------



## filarks

As a kid, I used to hunt quail. In West Texas there is a bird my Dad called a filark. From behind it looked like a quail. I wasn't the sharpest crayon in the box when I was a kiddo. I would mistake a filark for a quail. So in honor of the filarks I mistakenly shot, I took their name for my email.


----------



## lady dragon

My business is Blue Dragon Glass and I usually go by bluedragonne but I felt like a change and I am female and dragons are awesome, so.....


----------



## bobur7

Stolen from my work place email address. When we first got email the admin's created everyone's email address to consist of the 1st 2 letters of your 1st name, the 1st 3 letters of your last name with the number of letters in your last name. over 500 in the building and no dup's


----------



## specificimpulse

It's an engineering term.  Used to work on devices with specific impulse in the hundreds.  My smoker is a combusting device on the other end of the scale, having a specific impulse of zero.


----------



## todg

Well pretty simple it is my Name and I am 54 and have never seen anyone with it. So thought it would be differnt.


----------



## 1750shooter

I'm a historical reinactor & the 1750's, specifically the French & Indian War, are my area of focus.


----------



## cecil

I just looked on my drivers license and there it was.


----------



## dannyubc

Dannyubc -  well years ago I worked for the Air Force and I lead a group of internal consultants...we helped units & Staffs with effectiveness & efficiencies but most of our work seemed to involve trying to get people to get along to make better decisions...which led to lots of training (personality assessment and teambuilding). After a few years a few of us decided to take our talent beyond to AF and UnBroken Circle INC (UBC) was born...we did a lot of gratis work in the community (no/low pay)...it's a good thing we didn't give up our day jobs :drool.   We did grow tremendously as people and UBC has followed me since the mid 90s.

By the way I now I am working for the US Coast Guard as the Program Manager for the Organizational Performance Consultant  (OPC) program.  Like the AF they are now shutting us down over budget issues...having seen this cycle repeat itself multiple times in my 34 year career, I just put another rack of ribs in the smoker, pour another Maker's Mark on the rocks, light another good cigar and enjoy the important things in life!


----------



## java

easy, its my oldest dogs name!


----------



## onawaiowa

My hometown...Onawa, Iowa.


----------



## jewhottie

Mine is kind of quirky and if you are Jewish or know some one that is , please take no offense :-). Before my wife was called my wife,(just dating not married yet), she had a friend that replaced jew in for you when a song came on. For example, "I only want to be with Jews." I hope you get it. When my wife and I first met she told this friend about me, (by the way my name is Drew),when her friend heard my name she thought my wife said Jew. And when she showed her a picture of me, her friend said,"Heather is dating a Jewhottie!" 

Ever since then I have always done things on the net with the name jewhottie. So, nothing religious about it, just a miscommunication that stuck.

Also, this is my first response to a thread so I hope I didn't lose anybody.


----------



## na na

When I first started dating my now wife....my FIL used to call me Shawn Na Na.  So now my BIL calls me Na Na as a nick name.  Just kind of stuck.  thought it would be a good screen name.


----------



## jasontetzlaff

I thank my parents for mine while also blaming my lack of creativity....


----------



## lazman

Mine is what everyone calls me for a nickname, short for my last name Lazarus.


----------



## ryman36

i had an old boss that called me ryman and it stuck.my name is ryan. the 36 came from  my age when I got my first home computer.thus ryman36 was born.


----------



## bigcup

im the person that has coffee on all day llong  im also a big person and my last name is coffey so bigcupcoffey was born


----------



## oldguy43

Not complicated. I was born in 1943. I'm old.


----------



## ssbaldy

Not that creative. First and second initial and a nickname made from the last name Baldwin. The baldy part eventually became true by the time I hit 30 years old. Now 60, and I get to laugh at most of my friends who made fun of me way back.


----------



## sconch100

I actually got my nick name around 20 years ago by some girl. The name is just some weird thing that she said one nite and it stuck for some reason.


----------



## crazyforyeshua

I'm a born again Christian, and Yeshua is Hebrew for Jesus....


----------



## tubes

Thirty years as a Torpedoman's Mate in US Navy. Tubes is a TM rating nickname.


----------



## loosechangedru

I play a lot of live music, groups and one-man shows. One night, I was playing a solo show, seated, and a bunch of change started fallin from my pocket while I was playin. Some folks listening came up with it after the show, based on my name Drew.

Also my Xbox gamertag :)


----------



## capnkirk

Husband's nickname... He likes to think he's the captain. But I'm the one who usually buys the meat, and prepares it.  He programs the smoker, puts the meat in and takes the meat out....  Hmmmmm


----------



## dakotadave

Mine is a pretty easy one also, my name is Dave and I am from South Dakota.


----------



## dwysywd

Trying to find a  variation to my original username was a pain in the arse, it was too common.  So I wanted something no one would ever use.

(Do What You Say You Will Do)

-dwy


----------



## Bearcarver

dwysywd said:


> Trying to find a  variation to my original username was a pain in the arse, it was too common.  So I wanted something no one would ever use.
> 
> (Do What You Say You Will Do)
> 
> -dwy


Cool-----Also the same thing backwards!!

Welcome dwy! And all you other Newbies!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pbplayer

Pbplayer here....I'm a musician in my off hours so my first real bass was a Fender Precision.  Hence Precision Bass Player.


----------



## heavylead

Excellent replies. So in this case, the origin of screen names really helps you to get to know people...or at least get started on it.


----------



## ryman36

so how did you get to yours???


----------



## rb3kenobi

My initials are "RBIII" (RB3).  RB3 had an "Obi Won" cadence to it.  Hence, RB3Kenobe...


----------



## rocksolidata

I subscribe to the K.I.S.S. (Keep it simple stupid) method, my screen name is the same for almost every forum I am a part of.  It is my company name.  Rock Solid ATA Martial Arts.  I just drop the Martial Arts to keep it short and sweet.


----------



## skychief12

Skychief12 was my callsign when I flew helicopters for the 195th Assault Helicopter Company in Vietnam


----------



## hawksbill

Not much of a story to mine ... Got married in 1985 and the resort we went to on our honeymoon was called the Hawksbill.  Used it ever since then.


----------



## fritzy

Well, my first name is Fritz, I come from a long line of the Nordic Hoard. But as a kid I never liked 

the name since as a kid. One of the first curse words ya learn as a kid starts with Sh--t , you get the idea.

Thus trauma  for a 6  year old kid.  So I went by the English version Fred for years. Until the confusion with legal name shit vs what I've been called requiring lot's of problems in the system.

In order to screw with the system, I go by both. But sometimes never answer to either.

Hey, you asked.


----------



## oldguy43

Well, that was certainly informative. I did not know that Fred was the Anglicized version of Fritz. Thank you for yet another day of learning..


----------



## penquin princes

I fell in love with penquins (yes I know I spell it with a q that's my trademark) when I watched my first Chilly Willy cartoon. So hence Penquin Princess. For some reason the last s didn't show up when I created my screen name and haven't figured out how to fix that.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Cheers to all!


----------



## 4hisglorybbq

My Screen name "For HIS Glory BBQ".  When I became a Christian I started using my love for BBQ to bless people at church, but didn't have my own rig at the time so I would have to borrow one from a friend. One my brother Jerry from church saw the rig I was borrowing and said, "Al, we've got to build you one of these. I replied , "I don't have any money to build one." He said, "I didn't ask you if you had any money, I said we 'we've got to build you one of these." Soon after someone gave me a trailer, someone else a large butane tank, and Jerry bought some material and built me a rig. I then determined that since the LORD provide  the BBQ rig I would use it "For HIS Glory " thus the name.


----------



## Dutch

Penquin Princes said:


> I fell in love with penquins (yes I know I spell it with a q that's my trademark) when I watched my first Chilly Willy cartoon. So hence Penquin Princess. For some reason the last s didn't show up when I created my screen name and haven't figured out how to fix that.:beercheer:  Cheers to all!



The system only allows 15 characters max for user names, that's why the second "s" in Princess was dropped.


----------



## icky

My name is Rick and when my nephew started talking he couldn't say his R's so I became Uncle Ick and it just became Icky and now it has stuck.  I even have a vanity plate for my truck.


----------



## srv1990

I am a huge Stevie Ray Vaughan fan, and I saw him perform his 2nd to last concert at Alpine Valley Resort in East Troy, WI.  The concert I saw was on Saturday, August 25th, 1990.  Other acts included Eric Clapton, Robert Cray, Buddy Guy and Jimmie Vaughan.  He played again on the 26th, and the helicopter he was riding in (along with several members of Clapton's road crew) crashed in the early morning hours of August 27th, 1990.  Hence, SRV1990.


----------



## thirsty warrior

I have a FB page called Thirsty Warrior that is mostly about craft beer (hence the "Thirsty" part of the name). The Warrior is from my almost 24 years in the Army, now retired, and service in Iraq. I thought I'd keep that handle when I decided to join all you fine folks over here.


----------



## muck man

nothing too crazy for me, I'm a sales rep and the main line I sell is The Original Muck Boot....some of my dealers call me the "Muck Man" when I walk in the door.  Now if I can just get a deer this year while wearing my Muck Boots I can smoke some deer!


----------



## nylan01

Newbie here, 
                     My name is Jeff.  My user name is nylan01.  Nylan was a character in a book I read that I thought was cool!  I really enjoy seeing some of the different and interesting user names on here. Have wondered some times  where people come up with them.  Great thread Deer Meat !:drool:77:


----------



## k-rose

My screen name is from a video game. It is a radio station in this game. And I got tired of using the same old names for all my sites. So out came that one...


----------



## tunnelratt

I got my name from playing paintball with all the guys. Im kinda of a smaller guy which is an advantage when hunting or being hunted, so I was able to run through the thicker parts of the woods and brushy areas. I would make trails and tunnels through all thickets and hunt down the other team, snipe them out of the brush. After my friends all found my tunnels I made that they couldn't maneuver through as easily as I could they started calling me TunnelRatt. Stuck with me ever since


----------



## tunnelratt

TunnelRatt said:


> I got my name from playing paintball with all the guys. Im kinda of a smaller guy which is an advantage when hunting or being hunted, so I was able to run through the thicker parts of the woods and brushy areas. I would make trails and tunnels through all thickets and hunt down the other team, snipe them out of the brush. After my friends all found my tunnels I made that they couldn't maneuver through as easily as I could they started calling me TunnelRatt. Stuck with me ever since


----------



## daboyz1223

back in high school the group of friend i hung out with were always called daboyz, so i got really creative with that, adding my birthday 12/23 to it. and wah-lah daboyz1223 was born.


----------



## 100dragonslayer

I am a firefighter (dragonslayer) and 100 is my station number.


----------



## e flo

I spent several years working at a long term treatment center for at-risk and/or troubled young men who could not function within the foster care system.  After working there for 2 years my fellow staff started to call me Flo (the first three letters of my last name) and after a while a boy came who last name was the same as mine so the staff added the "E".  It has been 12 years now and some of my former coworkers still only know me as E-Flo.  I married a wonder woman also with a name that starts with E so they call us he E-flo's or E  squared.


----------



## midmainiac

DEER MEAT said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I have been wondering about everyones screen names. Some seem obvious, some seem off the wall, some are funny...etc....etc.. How did you come up with them? What is the story behind that name?
> 
> 
> I guess I will start. A year or so ago, I was looking for some different ways to prepare venison. I was on the computer searching for recipes for what seemed like weeks. I would tell my wife, check this recipe out.......hey how about this one..........this sounds good to.
> 
> After a few weeks of this she said "all you ever talk about is Deer Meat, Deer Meat, Deer Meat". During this internet searching period I stumbled across SMF and lurked in the background for a day or so and then decided to join. As I sat there thinking of a screen name, I recalled why I was here in the first place and started to laugh to myself about what my wife said about me and the Deer Meat. So that is when the light came on and the name DEER MEAT was born.
> 
> 
> If you read this I hope you are still awake, sorry for the rambling.
> 
> 
> I thought this might be an interesting thread.


I am from m


----------



## midmainiac

I am from the mid coast of Maine and they call us mainiacs, hence midmainiac


----------



## doubleagle

I grew up near Augusta Ga.and enjoyed playing golf. I had the opportunity to play at the Augusta National home of the Masters tournament.I met Gene Saracen who won the 1935 Masters by making a double eagle on the 15th hole


----------



## smokesontuesday

Hey all,

I'm a 911 Operator and Fire Dispatcher as my "real" job and I moonlight as a jeweler with my Dad and I's company at Ren Faires and Celtic Festivals nationwide 32-36 weekends a year so I'm always traveling. 

My dispatch schedule typically runs Wed-Fri and then I'm gone on the weekends to shows so I always end up smoking on Tuesdays since it's my one steady day off. My wife and I both have Cherokee heritage and one day she jokingly said my Indian name should be SmokesOnTuesday and it has just kind of stuck.


----------



## deputydawg39

I am a reserve deputy sheriff and the co # is 39


----------



## doubleagle

Welcome. I am new to the site and pellet smoking but been using a green egg for awhile. I am a retired county police officer in Georgia


----------



## harleyman1956

Pretty much self explanatory, I have two Harleys (different bikes for different missions) and the year I was born. (I am also a former Lawman from Colorado)


----------



## rocket9394

hello fellow smokers 
i came up with my screen name by remembering the first major sports championship that was won by my city the rockets 9394 nba title


----------



## eyeguy 54

howdy.  new guy here.  eyeguy54   I like walleye and born in 54.  I am an egg smoking snob. lol


----------



## grethomory

Mine is a mix of my first and middle name.... Gregory Thomas(grethomory)


----------



## rodburner

my handle is pretty self explaintary . But oddly anough i haven't ran into any one else with the same handle. I guess stick welding is for us old fellows


----------



## takeoutgetdirty

No sir. We still do a lot of stick welding around here. Mine used to be SLAGpusher on some forums.


----------



## diverrob

I became a Scuba instructor back in the late 80's and the people I worked with at the time gave me the nickname diverrob.  I've used it ever since.


----------



## polkat

Pol was my job in the air force our mascot was a skunk
Polkat 

Tada


----------



## woliszok

My last name and my mother's maiden name put together...at the end of it all its still all Polish.


----------



## jess

My handle is my nickname, but it is not my "legal" name.  My first grade teacher anglicized my Spanish first name 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Honest!


----------



## wld otz

It is what I called my jeep many moon ago!













edf405632b70fde41616204734384e20.jpg



__ wld otz
__ Aug 1, 2014
__ 1


----------



## peddler

Don't remember if I posted this before there are so many posts.

I sold and was a salesman for an Auto Parts Wholesaler for 46 years, hence the handle both on the forums as well as back in the CB days "Peddler".


----------



## zbay

The initials in my name happen to rhyme with ebay


----------



## smokesurfer

I live in Wilmington NC and I've been surfing since I was a kid. I also am very interested in learning the art of smoking meat.

Simple!


----------



## no quarter bbq

I'm 23 years sea service with the U.S Coast Guard.  I'm also a lover of pirate history and lore.  I've been watching BBQ Pitmasters and thought that it would be cool to have a BBQ Pit Team with the name of No Quarter BBQ in keeping with my piratey interests.  Aaaargh!!!  If I see that name on Pitmasters I'm comin after ya!!  ;)


----------



## hollywoodgt

I own a automotive facility and it's called Hollywood. The GT part comes because were a Roush Performance Center also and we build GT Mustangs, plus I own one. My nickname is also Hollywood. Nothing crazy or exciting


----------



## smokin357

New to the game of Smokers. An needed to learn more. The name just a name.


----------



## whoever

I just got my first smoker a few months ago, and found out about this forum. I have produced music for about 12 years under the name WHOEVER, so i use it whenever I can.


----------



## Bearcarver

whoever said:


> I just got my first smoker a few months ago, and found out about this forum.* I have produced music for about 12 years* under the name WHOEVER, so i use it whenever I can.


Welcome Whoever!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Might want to lay off the Beans?!?!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## craigstoeckle

Not clever, but it's who I is......


----------



## eomfdbush

I am an EOD Tech in the Airforce and our saying is E-O- MOTHER F***ing-D and my last name is Bushey so hence EOMFDBUSH.


----------



## vvet762

I am a Vietnam veteran and I brought home a Chinese SKS that fires a 7.62 shell.  So  Vvet762.


----------



## boomerangdave

I'm new to the group and my screen name is pretty easy to figure out. I have been making and throwing boomerangs for about 25 years now. Been smoking longer than that.


----------



## dkbanawa

Vvet762 said:


> I am a Vietnam veteran and I brought home a Chinese SKS that fires a 7.62 shell.  So  Vvet762.


----------



## dkbanawa

Nice.. I just purchased one.. Military leftover.


----------



## cccsmokin

CCC ( Christ Community Church ) is the church i belong to and do alot of smokin for so it was just easy and figured no one else would have it


----------



## wimpy69

A homage to my uncle, a NJ Bayman/surfer. Taught me the payoff of a hard day's work on the water with the beauty of Mother Nature. Had me culling clams at 8 yrs old (which sucks), but showed me how to make them taste unbelievable. My nickname was"Little Wimpy" till  it became physical. The 69 is the Yin Yang for the balance of life he showed me. Grilled the best seafood  i've ever had, still till this day.


----------



## slysmoke

Well, my real name is Sylvester, though I go by Buddy. sly is supposedly a nickname for Sylvester, so SlySmoke seemed a natural fit.


----------



## lonwlf

Mine is the same everywhere I go, and I am one.


----------



## mark66

Let me see,,, Mark66   Name is Mark. I joined when I was 66!   LOL


----------



## itzmeagain

I have read this blog with great entertainment and wonder at the inventiveness folks have with names. Mine is simple: back in '95 when I first was able to get internet (in the UK then) I joined AOL and eventually found chat rooms. There was a room I visited mostly and people would ask "who's this?" I would reply and often got the response "Oh, it's you!" and I would reply "Yes, it's me again". From that I became itsmeagain or itzmeagain when I moved to the US.


----------



## texarlina bbq

My name is also my competition team name. A combination of the three states I've lived in and picked up BBQ influences from along the way.


----------



## grb2980

grb2980

Georgia Retail Banker 2980

This was my log on ID when I started with Wachovia Bank in Georgia back in 1990.


----------



## soupbone

Soupbone is my nickname. Years ago I was arm wrestling and someone said my arms were like soupbones, LOL. Kind of stuck with me.


----------



## beevo

It's an acronym of my initials.


----------



## fordpilot

Wanted to be a pilot, raced sportscars for awhile, mostly Fords! Thats my story!


----------



## bgmddy

Because I live near the Mississippi River (the Big Muddy).  It's also a joke, because I'm 5'9" and blond...  neither big nor muddy.

Good thread!


----------



## paprika pal

Deer Meat this is an awesome thread.  I will definitely be back to read all the new posts.

My name came from a fellow smoker and friend.  He likes things hot and is always adding cayenne pepper to anything.  I started to call him Cayenne kid, it fit because he likes it and he is kinda fiery red hair and all.  He then though it funny to call me Paprika.  He said " you know like paprika doesn't add much flavor but adds color and keeps it interesting"  apparently they think I like to talk, a lot.....to everyone.  So my wife calls me Pal and she added them together to come up with Paprika Pal.  The name stuck.


----------



## fishncap

fishncap - the kids and i like to fish whenever we're not playing sports, and the cap comes from the rank at the volunteer fire department.


----------



## h2odog

I'm an old timer, I grew up in the 50's and 60"s in landlocked Kansas.  My idea, both then and now of a fun time is a kayak or raft and a lot of swift moving water   I love to swim, learned to surf prior to moving to Kansas, I snorkel and SCUBA; and if there is a spring board anywhere near the water you would find me on that as well.  Sometime around the time I was 8 or so, someone called me a water dog and the moniker just stuck.  So to this day I am H2odog. I have used this screen name since before there was a GUI for WWW.  When EVERYTHING was command line and UNIX!


----------



## fvbountyhunter

No big deal on my name Bounty Hunter is my boats name the FV is for fishing vessel, I am not a commercial fisherman but boy do I love being out on the ocean. as far a the catching part it is all good from the small to the big fiesty ones. as far as eating deep fried is ok but smoked ...well you know the answer to that.


----------



## golf6900

well I am a big golfer and as the other part is basically a number that I like and it's easy for me to remember. On another note I am going to pick up my WSM 22'5 today and I was going to go ahead and order a few things I have seen online but do you have any suggestions on Fan controllers? Which ones are the best or ones to stay away from?


----------



## gary s

My name


----------



## smokeburns

Burns is my last name. Of Irish decent.


----------



## loenschlo

Greetings Pitmasters I recently completed a smoker/grill a modified 250 gallon oil tank with air compressor tank firebox Pictures on BBQ firsts and going,I had no plans just a need to create.I thought about it and consulted the net and ran with it.I considered a catering BBQ service and needed a catchy name .A believable surname easy to remember.please look at pictures and comment ......Loenschlo


----------



## loenschlo

Greetings Pitmasters I recently completed a smoker/grill a modified 250 gallon oil tank with air compressor tank firebox Pictures on MY BBQ firsts and going I considered a catering service and needed a name easy to remember .....Loenschlo BBQ


----------



## hogswiskers

Hello Deer,

My first name is Clayton. When I moved to Japan, the locals had trouble pronouncing it, turning it into Cretin.... I got fed up with that and abreviated it to Ton, which is Pig in Japanese. The locals think pigs are both cute, and delicious, so it's a win win.

I have a goatee beard, so I though Hogswhiskers sounded pretty appropriatel.


----------



## hvacscoutdad

My name is pretty simple.  I work in the hvac field, am involved in cub scouts with my boys that I have 4 of.  Yes 4 boys running around.


----------



## trickyputt

I like golf. I got this handle on some golf forum years back. I still have trouble reading greens.


----------



## econbassman

I can catch more bass on the *Econ*lockhatchee river than anyone!  Don't believe me? Let's go ;)


----------



## chopper duke

I used to build choppers as a hobby and I'd like to say the Duke comes from the fact that I'm just like John Wayne, but in actuality I played a lot of Duke Nukem in college in the late 90s. So Chopper Duke.


----------



## nosnoloc

I live in Phoenix ,AZ......so..........*NOSNO*w*LOC*ation I left all that stuff in NY a long time ago.


----------



## brasshead

Brasshead is one of the Chi-sai gang members in the Shaw Brothers kung-fu films from the 70's "Kid With the Golden Arms" One of the best films of the era and a few friends of mine all took a name from the film. There is Golden Arms, Iron Shirt, Brasshead, Silver Spear and Agent Heito.


----------



## crazymoon

My name came from the name of my camp I own w/friends in the boonies of northern NH. The camp got the name from the rutting moon or crazymoon for whitetail deer,there has been more beer spilt than deer blood spilt there !


----------



## nypigfarmer

i Love bacon







  

i live in the hell hole NY state...


----------



## schola1980

Schola is short for "schola cantorum", which sings during the Latin Mass at my home Parish. My singing stinks. My cooking is good though :)


----------



## diverreb

Pretty simple...

Scuba Diving has been passion of mine of the past 50 years.... Started using gear to clean pools when I was 16 and progressed along the way into more Technical Diving and had been diving a rebreather for the past six years.... Just recently gave it up....  Too many aches & pains.  :-)

Combined Diver with my initials....  REB

Thus Diverreb.

Use it pretty consistently across many of my special interest boards.....

Richie


----------



## micrometereye

I was a crew chief on a race car and had the ability to see things that were square or parallel so the guys nicknamed me "micrometereye" after the measuring tool a micrometer.


----------



## bulletbob

We have a Latin Mass (1962) here in East Texas. What part of Indiana?

Thank Goodness we don't have to sing well to smoke well.


----------



## bulletbob

Oh...sorry....got my name because I just like bullets...


----------



## exromenyer

NYpigFarmer said:


> i Love bacon
> :drool:
> i live in the hell hole NY state...




I thought it was fitting to quote your post due to my screen name......  I was born an raised in that hell hole they call Upstate NY.  I was from a town called Rome, NY.   I packed my things, left and never looked back.......

That is why I am an ex-Rome- NYer.......exromenyer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeepdiver

I drive a jeep and I scuba dive.  Therefore JeepDiver


----------



## aland

exromenyer- Surprised you call Upstate a hell hole cos when I started driving OTR, I had to go several times to   REAL hell holes- Queens, Masbeth, Long Island, etc, hauling produce,and other stuff. Once I got a run from the K.C. Ford plant to Albany, Syracuse, Buffalo, and somewhere else I can't remember. I dreaded it. Got up there before 8 am and the countryside was beautiful. Next thing I know, I hear this voice, "Good Morning". I jumped back, looked all around, seen 1 guy and I had my hand on my protection( won't say what) but he said 

"1st time up here? and I said "Yes." He said " Relax, we're not like those @(%*$&%*^ down in Lower side." It was like being back in Gods' country back home. That was the early 70's so things must have changed in all those years. Anyway, glad you're somewhere you like. Smoke 'em if you got 'em.

aland


----------



## dontpunchbabies

A long long time ago I was really good at a game called Counter Strike: Source.  I played under  the name "BabyPuncher".  There was a server that I really enjoyed and wanted to make my home server.  Played there on a regular basis and was asked by an admin to change my name...Switched to DontPunchBabies and it stuck.


----------



## fatboyz

I make homemade sausage, I would bring some into work after smoking it and my buddy would always tell me I make good sausage for a fatboy. So he and I started calling my sausage fatboy sausage, I had to spell it different on here because others were using the same name.


----------



## marauderer

Marauderer.  I owned a 2003 Mercury Marauder and for that forum I took the name "Marauderer".  It has served me well over the past 10+ yrs that I have used it.


----------



## hotred66

Veterans- Thank you for your service!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It was my first name on AOL back in the day. I was single and online dating so my friend came up with it since I am a redhead. Has stuck over the years even to my motorcycle roadname.  Now that I am on here..it takes on a whole new culinary meaning with description of meat.


----------



## newsmoker chaz

Pretty simple for me, My name is Chaz and I was trying to learn how to smoke meat while very hungry lol. Great thread.


----------



## michiganbushman

Bushman is my last name. It was already taken so I'm from Michigan so I just used MichiganBushman.


----------



## cadmentr

I've been using this screen name for what seems like eons now.

"Cadmentr" came about because I was teaching AutoCAD/mentoring students coming into our company for summer positions. 

The only thing was, my service provider at the time only allowed 8 letters for your screen name, so it was either give up the "o" or the "r" and I chose the "o".

I think I've been using that name since I got my first computer and went onto the internet for the first time, and that's way too long ago for me to say in public.

Cheers, everyone.


----------



## chicknbutt

I smoke a lot of chicken and butts


----------



## cadmentr

Love your "Bad Hunter" quip about vegetarians.


----------



## smokindontcb77

The first part of mine is fairly self explanatory...

The TCB is for "Takin care of business in a flash" which was Elvis' moto and logo. Im a huge Elvis fan.

The 77 is for my birth year as well as the year Elvis died!!!


----------



## dr dave

Dr. Dave came from my Drake Relays buddies who discovered my Bloody Mary's are medicinal in nature (and good for a few strokes on the golf course after Thursday Night Pub Crawl.


----------



## minedog

I collect mining artifacts and I snoop them out like a dog.......minedog


----------



## poppa d

my grand kids  call me this.


----------



## tallpuff

My name is short for my screen name I use when reviewing tobaccos for tobacco reviews.  I am an avid pipe smoker and collector and I am very tall at 6'9".  My full screen name is tallpuffo'burley on tobacco reviews.  Well, smoking pipes and smoking meats tall puff still kind of works.


----------



## bbquy

Mine was supposed to be BBQGUY but made a typo and I just kept BBQUY


----------



## geothermal

My initials plus:

*Thermal*: generating heat or increased temperature specially designed so as to have exceptional heat-retaining properties pertaining to, or caused by heat or temperature such as "thermal movements of molecules"; "thermal capacity"; "thermic energy"; "the caloric effect of sunlight" as opposed NonThermal which is not involving heat;  i.e. "nonthermal luminescence".

In other words, I'm full of Hot Air.


----------



## grandmapat

This is what my great grandchildren call me to separate me from their six other grandmothers


----------



## catchemsmokem

Well, I catch "em" bring them home and smoke "em", I guess I could have added "eatem"


----------



## red dog

I just like old red dogs!


----------



## bladebuilder

Been my handle on knife forums, and a couple others. I make custom knives as a hobby.


----------



## geothermal

catchemsmokem said:


> Well, I catch "em" bring them home and smoke "em", I guess I could have added "eatem"


Good One. Reminds me of what I tell my dogs when I let them out to chase a squirrel. "Sickem, Killem, Eatem".  They haven't caught one yet.


----------



## catchemsmokem

I agree as for eating them, that is what is left over after all my friends at the local "Smoke Shop" (cigar shop that is) and my card playing buddies, everybody wants some but they don't realize what goes into the fish....the trip (fishing - tracking - hiking), catching, cleaning, brine, smoker....but all enjoyable and I love when they comment how good it is.


----------



## geothermal

catchemsmokem said:


> I agree as for eating them, that is what is left over after all my friends at the local "Smoke Shop" (cigar shop that is) and my card playing buddies, everybody wants some but they don't realize what goes into the fish....the trip (fishing - tracking - hiking), catching, cleaning, brine, smoker....but all enjoyable and I love when they comment how good it is.


I know smoking your own freshly caught Salmon is a lot more work than going to the grocery store and buying it or any other meat. My oldest Son lives out in Vancouver Washington, and during my last visit he took me to the river where he caught several huge Salmon. Then we went back to his house and he filleted them and smoked them. Nothing better than that.


----------



## fredhoiberg

Fred Hoiberg is the basketball coach at Iowa State, and he is awesome.


----------



## smokingit

Well, the first part is obvious...last two letters are because I work in IT.  I kinda liked the double meaning :-)


----------



## popeyebud

My name is Bud and I collect marbles and I love akro agate popeyes,and I love to smoke anything on my xtra large green egg.and I love this web site,anyone got any marbles you want to get rid of? Send me a message.....(o:


----------



## labradorkid

Being im a lab owner and some of the guys at work knew it. the next thing i knew they started calling
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 me labradorekid  It could be worse lol


----------



## chaplain132

I am a retired Air Force Chaplain and I was with the 132nd Fighter Wing in Des Moines, hence the name chaplain132


----------



## smokey mo

Needed something a little more like a real smoke junky.  My name is Morgan and my favorite Uncle was called Moe, so what a way to make a tribute to him and to have a good Screen name. Thus Smokey Mo and thanks to TulsaJeff allowing me to change it after the lame name I chose for my first.


----------



## brazosbrian

'BrazosBrian' ...Well, up until recently, we were planning on moving to Texas and 'BrazosBrian' (named after the river) seemed to have a nice ring to it.  BUT, I got a nice promotion on my job and we decided it would be best to stay here in Alaska, and be thankful for what we have here.  My forum handle in most things up here is 'TananaBrian', again ...named after a river, but this time it was the Tanana River that runs through Fairbanks, AK where I used to live, and used to do a lot of (winter) Burbot fishing.... 

Brian


----------



## docminn

animal doctor from MN


----------



## medic92

Pure excitement and creativity here.  I was a Hospital Corpsman in the Navy and a paramedic when I got out.  The Marines called me "Doc" and I was going to use that but it was taken.  So I went with Medic and '92 was the year I was licensed as a paramedic.  I've basically used that or some variation as my username or email address since the mid-nineties.


----------



## lowtownandslo

Living on the Lowtown Road, it came to me in about five seconds of thinking for a username yesterday.Having said that, my humour is that quick and witty I can assure you that anyone else would have took a lot longer to see what I did there. lol.


----------



## rchroland

RCH was the name of my cable install contract with then Adelphia to install digital cable. Name stuck and changed to Royal Custom Homes working with the ex. So, after 24 years in the Army infantry, teaching for a few years, climbing poles, arguing with the ex, I retired and divorced at 53, ditched the city life, the ex, kept the kids and built a home here on a Ridge overlooking the lake and never looked back. Home brew-meat smoking-. garden, all keep me busier then I was working!


----------



## brazosbrian

Rchroland said:


> RCH was the name of my cable install contract with then Adelphia to install digital cable. Name stuck and changed to Royal Custom Homes working with the ex. So, after 24 years in the Army infantry, teaching for a few years, climbing poles, arguing with the ex, I retired and divorced at 53, ditched the city life, the ex, kept the kids and built a home here on a Ridge overlooking the lake and never looked back. Home brew-meat smoking-. garden, all keep me busier then I was working!


Now we're talking... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Life is good....

bd


----------



## lyricalchaos

Went to school for Audio Production, enjoy writing fun lyrics and rhymes. Thought it sounded cool and as a Recruiter I dealt with chaos and change each and everyday. Didn't end up doing a whole lot with the Audio degree but I do enjoy collecting and utilizing audio equipment.


----------



## catchemsmokem

Wow "Burbot"...I haven't heard that species mentioned in some time.  At one time Lake Erie (my fishing stomping grounds) had a fairly good supply of "Burbot", at least this is what I am told.  Actually a few years back there was rumor that someone actually caught a "Burbot" in the Lake, I never confirmed that.  As we all know, fish have different names throughout, so not sure if our once Lake Erie "Burbot" are the same as you AK "Burbot", going to do some "Googling", but it was cool hearing the species mentioned.  Oh, apparently you are attracted to "rivers".


----------



## brazosbrian

Lake Erie burbot look like the same fish as our Alaskan burbot to me... Kinda fun fishing for them through the ice (24 hr sets) during the winter... had to haul a gear sled about 1-1/2 miles, snow shoeing, and wear a head lamp ...days only being a couple of hours long, you'd start out at 'sunrise', to check/set your gear, and come back after 'sunset'.  Fun... 

Brian


----------



## catchemsmokem

Interesting.  I've done my share of "Ice Fishing" around here, mostly the local reservoirs.  The problem is we would have 2 or 3 years of good ice then 2 or 3 years of bad or no ice.  I just recently gave away my ice shanty and gave up the ice fishing.....but when I did, I did very little "tip up" fishing, mostly was a constant jig fishing and we would fish for walleye and crappie.  Using my smoker mostly for the winter run Steelhead we get up here.  Oh well, keep the burbot coming and enjoy the ice fishing.


----------



## catchemsmokem

One more note on the Lake Erie "Burbot".  I did a little research and apparently our "Burbot" population here in Lake Erie is alive and well.  Most "Burbot" fishing is done after Thanksgiving as long as we don't get a freeze-over.  Good spot is up at Presque Isle (Lake Erie).  Hey, I may have found a new "Winter Species" to go after, take care.


----------



## brazosbrian

The Tanana River in Fairbanks has more burbot per mile than anywhere else on earth ...but it does get cold!  At -20 and colder, it gets really hard to get your gear into the river because anything that's damp or wet sticks instantly to everything else ...like your line freezing solidly to 24" of river ice inside the hole you augered in it.  All in a day... 

Brian


----------



## smokeymeatchow

Friends of mine call me the "smoky meat man" and they enjoy coming over my house for dinner and hoping for something on the smoker. On occasion, they will buy the meat, whether its ribs, pork shoulder, or a brisket etc. So one day, and two or three times after that, my friends wife said "what kind of smoky meat are you preparing for us today?" and the husband said, "whatever it is, I know it will be dam good chow" and yes,,, I could go for some of that "smoky meat chow" now that you mentioned it. 

So everything I prepare for them now to them is "smoky meat chow"   kinda corny,,,but it stuck. They are very good friends though. 

Happy Smoking


----------



## gr4v3digg3r317

Been a fan of gravedigger the monster truck since I was a kid. Made a personal Web page designed with pictures of the monster truck once I joined a missouri chat family and they ran across my personal page the founder of that group changd my Internet name to gravedigger well to set myself apart from other fans I changed some letters to numbers. Just bought my first smoker Masterbuilt dual fuel split door smoker. Will season it later this afternoon and smoke a Boston butt tomorrow......


----------



## inkjunkie

have a few tattoos....arms/legs sleeved, back piece, wedding ring, vampire bite on the neck.....triple swirling 6's on the right hand.....


----------



## devildog72

I am a marine veteran.


----------



## beeboy

I'm a newbie here, but I'm a beekeeper, thus beeboy. 

I hope to learn to smoke... a lot!


----------



## brazosbrian

DEER MEAT said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been wondering about everyones screen names. Some seem obvious, some seem off the wall, some are funny...etc....etc.. How did you come up with them? What is the story behind that name?
> 
> I guess I will start. A year or so ago, I was looking for some different ways to prepare venison. I was on the computer searching for recipes for what seemed like weeks. I would tell my wife, check this recipe out.......hey how about this one..........this sounds good to.
> After a few weeks of this she said "all you ever talk about is Deer Meat, Deer Meat, Deer Meat". During this internet searching period I stumbled across SMF and lurked in the background for a day or so and then decided to join. As I sat there thinking of a screen name, I recalled why I was here in the first place and started to laugh to myself about what my wife said about me and the Deer Meat. So that is when the light came on and the name DEER MEAT was born.
> 
> If you read this I hope you are still awake, sorry for the rambling.
> 
> I thought this might be an interesting thread.


Do you ever BBQ venison?  Seems to me that it would run on the dry side, no?  I'm just curious... being a big fan of all things venison :)

Brian


----------



## porknpuha

I am originally from NZ,

PorknPuha is a sort of "boil up" Smoked Pork hocks and Puha (Maori for Watercress)

So................. I figured when I get the smoker up and running I will make some Pork and Puha.


----------



## troutter

Some people think Troutter is the name of my cat.  That is not true, his name is Carlos.  lol  My screen name came from my love of stalking big trout.


----------



## zzrguy

Well cause of this sexxy beast not my pic but the same bike ain't she sweet
. I'm that guy.


----------



## papa bears bbq

When I call my oldest daughter, her phone screen says Papa Bear calling. When I got heavy into smoking meat and decided to start a Facebook fan page, I decided on Papa Bear's BBQ. That way if I ever do competitions Mama Bear can help me.


----------



## smesh

Mine is my nickname. My first name is Sheldon, but became Shelly, then in my teens became Smelly. I was known for my epic farts. ;) I was a bit of an adrenaline junkie. Dirtbikes, quads, motorcycles, snowmobiles, skydiving, climbing, off roading, etc. I crashed so many times and broke so many bones that many of my friends started calling me Crash. At gatherings, old friends would refer to me as Smelly and new friends as Crash, so at some point, they came up with Smesh as a happy medium and it stuck.


----------



## slo joe

The name Slo'Joe came about in 1997, I had gone through a divorce, had owned and ridden several rice burner bikes, got my Harley FLHTC in April, went to my favorite bar and bitched constantly about how slow that damn Harley was compared to the others, so from that, I became Slo'Joe, it stuck and was put on my bike. Just sold ol' blue last year, gettin to old to cut up on a bike, but I had a hell of a time, put over 120,000 miles on it,


----------



## brazosbrian

I really enjoy reading all these stories ...the idea of asking where people got their screen name was a great one!

Brian


----------



## aquacanis

The stories are so long about my dog that I will not bore you with it.  Here is the short version about "aquacanis"  It is Latin for "water dog"  I used to raise labrador retrievers and had a runt that I could not sell.  She was gentle, kind, and loved all my four kids above all else.

When she was seven weeks old they had her on the beach at our house with all the other puppies getting them used to water and getting them ready to leave home (all others were sold and she had no home to go to).  As they all played around the water, she proceeded to swim out over her head, come back and shake off!  This is unbelievable for a puppy that age.  No fear whatsoever.  The kids immediately named her "waterdog" and the name stuck and we ended up stuck with her (AQUACANIS).  She turned out to be the best hunter anyone has ever seen in these parts.  She never got over 50 pounds and she retrieved ducks, geese, partridge and flushed and retrieved pheasants like no one could believe.  I hunted her 10 years until she got too old and I was afraid of her hurting herself.  Never, ever,  have I seen a dog equal to her hunting desire and stamina.  She actually tracked, ran down a pheasant and leaped and caught it as it attempted to fly from the ground!   I use her name with the greatest respect and in memory of her .  A hunter rarely finds a dog like her.  She passed away 29 years ago.


----------



## ustvman

I am USTVMAN, a busy servicer of tv's here in San Diego. It also is the license plate on my classic 1990 Mercury Grand Marquis station wagon. It's big enough to take the family to Wally World (similar to the Family Truckster). What a ride......


----------



## roched11

I got my degree in geology and this was a variation that wasn't taken. It was the 2nd screen name I took on the internet---I just stuck with it. Originally it was spelled RocHed11 but i found out when I signed in to a site, caps weren't necessary


----------



## welshrarebit

My last name is welsh and I like cheese...


----------



## hbsmoker

I live and do my smoking in Huntington Beach, hence the name HBSMOKER


----------



## burntofferings

DEER MEAT said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I have been wondering about everyones screen names. Some seem obvious, some seem off the wall, some are funny...etc....etc.. How did you come up with them? What is the story behind that name?
> 
> 
> I guess I will start. A year or so ago, I was looking for some different ways to prepare venison. I was on the computer searching for recipes for what seemed like weeks. I would tell my wife, check this recipe out.......hey how about this one..........this sounds good to.
> 
> After a few weeks of this she said "all you ever talk about is Deer Meat, Deer Meat, Deer Meat". During this internet searching period I stumbled across SMF and lurked in the background for a day or so and then decided to join. As I sat there thinking of a screen name, I recalled why I was here in the first place and started to laugh to myself about what my wife said about me and the Deer Meat. So that is when the light came on and the name DEER MEAT was born.
> 
> 
> If you read this I hope you are still awake, sorry for the rambling.
> 
> 
> I thought this might be an interesting thread.


----------



## burntofferings

Well my screen name is biblical as most probably knew that already. I actually used that name as a team name in the only BBQ competition I've had the pleasure of cooking in (so far). Would love to use that name again someday if no one else has it yet!


----------



## strokin64

I drive a 2008 ford  f250 with the 6.4 powerstroke in it  so there you have  it strokin64


----------



## nakedape

Well, am I showing my age (64), or does no one here remember the Book or the Movie, "the Naked Ape"?  Secondly, My primary online site is Survival Monkey.  Like here screen names pretty much are forever.  The name I used there is not "NakedApe", but is one that I thought would be much more appropriate.  I am pretty damn open in all things and what you see is what you get.  I chose to use a different name here than there.  I have a number of ape, chimp, and gorilla pics I could use for my avatar but also am a computer dinosaur and wasn't able to import it from my saved pics.  Oh well.


----------



## nakedape

Hot diggity dog, my chosen avatar did come thru


----------



## chopjaw

Well as it turns out I was looking for a computer handle back in 1996 and my dad said hey you to talk and you never shut so,,  call yourself chopjaw!   Ever since then it's stuck and it's been my handle for every place I've  ever been online.


----------



## 383bull

Well mine is pretty boring, I love archery Elk hunting about as much as I love smoking the meat, my first and biggest bull elk to date scored 383 inches, beginners luck!!


----------



## sprntkrzy

As a youngster I always loved race cars. Had a neighbor that owned a modified, and he would let me ride with them to the races locally on Saturday nights. When I turned 16 years old I became apart of a "pit crew", working on a sprint car. 50 years later, I'm still crazy about racing and especially about sprint car racing. So......  Sprntkrzy  ...... was just a natural. It was originally sprintcrazy, but I had left a provider and when I returned off course it told me that my username was already taken!  So....the mods were made..and I have been   Sprntkrzy  for over 20 years.


----------



## kmoxtalker

I'm a sportscaster in St. Louis...that's why the kmoxtalker screen name.


----------



## bonecarver

Mine came from my hobby...













100_0080.jpg



__ bonecarver
__ Dec 9, 2014


----------



## suncitysmokin

Sometimes it is impossible to come up with a unique screen name as every typical name is already taken.  I tried for over two hours to come up with a new screen name for my Internet ID.  Everything I wanted was already taken so I switched over to classical music composer names.  Hah!  That ended that search.  First one I tried worked ([email protected]).  I suspect there aren't many classical music buffs out there.

As for this site I live in Sun City Hilton Head, South Carolina.  Soooo.......SunCitySmokin was pretty easy to come up with.


----------



## jacobini man

my wife tried to feed my son with pasta, tortellini, spaghettini (i think) and he doesn't like it - that's how I concocted his nickname, jacobini

the next morning, while watching a marathon on superheroes, he just called himself as jacobini man, bright for a kid, eh.


----------



## bertman

Jacobini Man said:


> my wife tried to feed my son with pasta, tortellini, spaghettini (i think) and he doesn't like it - that's how I concocted his nickname, jacobini
> 
> the next morning, while watching a marathon on superheroes, he just called himself as jacobini man, bright for a kid, eh.


How unique!


----------



## susieqz

when i was little, daddy called me that. i hated it then, but when it came  time to pick a name on the fig forum, it popped into my head.

asked for one here, i just used the same name incase any of my fig growing friends came here.


----------



## peewee76

Well my screen name comes from my first job. At the ripe old age of 21 the guys I worked with discovered I'd yet to loose my virginity so henceforth I was nicknamed Peewee after the character off of the 70s film Porkys. Like most it's a name that's stuck and a name I've used ever since I started using the Internet. I've even used it at my xbox gamer tag. Oh and the 76 was the year I was born. 

You can wake up now. 

The end


----------



## scubamurr

Well mine is simple....Scuba for scuba diving and Murr for the first part of my last name. I started using it when I got my first AOL email account and screen name. Been using it ever since for anything online.


----------



## spikeshd

My Freinds call me Spike (due to the three stainless steel spikes in my lower lip) and I ride a 2012 Harley Limited - SpikesHD


----------



## mossberg531

My last name is Moss, and when I drove a truck, my cb handle was mossberg.


----------



## tonyshotlickbbq

Because everyone likes my meat in their mouth.


----------



## gene samuel

Hell  I don't even know what my screen name is! Idunno maybe I was up chillin and I was having a brain fart!


----------



## dragonsmoke

:grilling_smilie:Came up with Dragonsmoke by adding my high school mascot with what I intend to do with my MES and dragons do a bit of smoking......so there ya go!  Originally from Purcell Ok. But a ten year transplant to Idaho. Have also lived in Enid, a little closer to Jeff's neck of the woods.


----------



## hamrhead1971

Dad nicknamed me Hammerhead when I was a kid, apparently when I got mad I would bang my head on the floor, the wall or whatever was close (could be what's wrong with me now).  And I was born in 1971.  Hamrhead1971


----------



## smokingbunny

My other half calls me Little Bunny.


----------



## bubba96

My mom called me bubba when i was born because i weighed 9 pounds! lol, and the 96 was the year i was born


----------



## magic dragon

I live in Camdenton MO.  Three miles from the Lake of the Ozarks in 3 directions.. From above the lake resembles a dragon.  Also if you have seen some of the fires I had in cookers over the years.  













lake_of_the_ozarks__the_magic_dragon_missouri_wood



__ magic dragon
__ Mar 24, 2015


----------



## plimtuna

PLIMTUNA 

Back in high school a guy started calling me plimtuna.  my real name is Tim Plona, he made it up by contracting the two names

PL from PLona

IM from  tIM

TU from Tim   (never found out why it wasn't PLIMTONA  )

NA from ploNA

I hated it 35 years ago, but since the internet came around it has been my on-line moniker.

You can also call me PLIM  or TUNA or Plimster.

My son is Timmy and I tried to get him to become PlimmyTuna, but he did not take the bait.  So here I sit all alone.


----------



## killtheotters

Quite some time ago, I was signing up for something and it asked me to pick a username.  Every name I entered was already taken.  I got tired of guessing so I picked something that I figured nobody else would have used.  I now use the username of 'killtheotters' for everything I sign up for.  I get a lot of people asking me why I want to kill otters.  I really don't.  It's just a name that nobody else uses.


----------



## smokingbunny

My other half calls me Little Bunn


killtheotters said:


> Quite some time ago, I was signing up for something and it asked me to pick a username.  Every name I entered was already taken.  I got tired of guessing so I picked something that I figured nobody else would have used.  I now use the username of 'killtheotters' for everything I sign up for.  I get a lot of people asking me why I want to kill otters.  I really don't.  It's just a name that nobody else uses.










      How funny...


----------



## sota d

Mine's obvious- I live in Sarasota and my name is David. After I created it and saw it online, I thought "Oh crap, now I sound like I'm a rapper"(not that there's anything wrong with that!).  Oh well, It's mine now and I own it!  :-)


----------



## quitcamels4mbe

After 42 years of smoking  cigarettes (mostly Camel Non-filters) I woke up and quit and about a year later I started smoking again, only this time with a MBE (Master Built Electric), a much preferred method of absorbing carcinogens 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





With the money I no longer spend on cigs, I enjoy a much greater selection of Barley Pop, Micro Brew whenever possible
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That reminds me, I have a sixer of IPA in the beer box I haven't tasted yet, ya'll have a good day!


----------



## papa bears bbq

well, i was trying to come up with a name for my Facebook bbq page and i was thinking about my oldest daughter at that same time. When i call her cell phone, PapaBear comes up on it. So there you have it, PaPaBear's BBQ was born........


----------



## meatstalker

every time I

goggled a question about smoking this site would pop up. so then I would be stuck here for days stalking the forms and sucking up knowledge of folks who realy seemed to know what they were doing. so hence the name meatstalker. sounded better than lurker.


----------



## meatstalker

round here they call locals ridge runners and pretty much anyone else a flatlander


----------



## Bearcarver

meatstalker said:


> round here they call locals ridge runners and pretty much anyone else a flatlander


Welcome Meatstalker!!

Yup, I know all about the Ridge Runners. I got a Buddy who built his own Log Cabin near Coudersport, Potter County, PA. 

Cut his own trees down, stripping the bark & stacking everything by hand & with a pickup truck.

A few years ago, he put a well in & Septic, and moved in permanent.

That's a Flatlander turned Ridge Runner!!

Bear


----------



## chefboyrd

We Had a Halloween coming up and my niece wanted to make a custom for me. She knew I love to cook and asked her mom to go out and buy a chefs hat and a white apron. Where they took a permanent black marker and wrote Chef-Boy RD. Witch the RD stands for  my initials


----------



## greywolf1

When I was 9 living back on the farm I went for a walk to the back 40 , was just sittin on a log enjoying the spring day when a she wolf come walking up , scared the puddin out of me till she sat down . I started talking to her and she started moving her head back and forth just like my  hound . Had a thing for wolves ever since , hence the name grey wolf


----------



## gunkle

When my oldest nephew started taking he said Gunkle instead of Uncle.  It was my name till all 4 of my nieces and nephews got to about 15. All the other uncles were gunkle followed by there name.  I was always just gunkle. Like I was the original.


----------



## lizardman

When I first moved into my house I would catch lizards and get them to open their mouths, I would get them to bite onto my ears...The neighborhood kids would laugh their heads off, they named me 'Lizardman'...


----------



## Bearcarver

Lizardman said:


> When I first moved into my house I would catch lizards and get them to open their mouths, I would get them to bite onto my ears...The neighborhood kids would laugh their heads off, they named me 'Lizardman'...


LOL---I'm visualizing that.

Those kids must have loved you!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## mikewoods

Well, my first name is Mike and my last name... Well, you get the idea.


----------



## ncsu pitmaster

NCSU Pitmaster...
I am a Meat Science professor at NC State and BBQ is my thang!


----------



## meatstalker

Bearcarver said:


> Welcome Meatstalker!!
> 
> Yup, I know all about the Ridge Runners. I got a Buddy who built his own Log Cabin near Coudersport, Potter County, PA.
> 
> Cut his own trees down, stripping the bark & stacking everything by hand & with a pickup truck.
> 
> A few years ago, he put a well in & Septic, and moved in permanent.
> 
> That's a Flatlander turned Ridge Runner!!
> 
> Bear


Bearcarver

your step by steps are truly inspirational.

just put some beef in refer to cure gotta try your dried beef


----------



## homebody

Because I am a couch potato that hangs out on camping message board forums.


----------



## allen9980

My first name is Allen and the 9980 is a certification number I worked long and hard for.


----------



## tomski14

Well, I'm polish if you hadn't guessed (Kwiatkowski), so the Tomski portion of my name was a no brainer however there are a lot of Tom's out there who are polish so I don't get to use Tomski very often so I attached the 14 because I'm the 14th to be born in my family out of a total of 17.


----------



## porknography

I like pork and smoked bbq pork is ridiculously tasty so it was a toss up between Porkgasm or Porknography, I like funny names.


----------



## joe black

I'm not even going to explain this one, except to say that obviously I don't have much imagination.


----------



## mee1964

Same here, nothing deep - mee1964; initials / year I was born.  But a lot of people used to call me by my first two initials, ME (I'm sure bystanders thought my name was Emmy) so it was something I got accustomed hearing.


----------



## dartguy

At work I use an instrument called Direct Analysis in Real Time - an ion source coupled to a time-of-flight mass spectrometer.  I have been on the forefront of forensic applications of this instrument for almost 8 years now.  Thus, Dartguy!


----------



## bevoblood

Well it's probably  petty  obvious. Big Longhorn  fan. BEVO is the mascot and I bleed burnt orange so BevoBlood. \m/ HOOK'EM HORNS  \m/ 













texasflag.gif



__ bevoblood
__ Mar 28, 2015


----------



## josepha

Same here. "Joseph" was taken, so I added the initial of my last name. I used to use several differnt screen names for several different sites, but I kept forgetting which was which. So I went for something simpler.


----------



## pythagonal

Pthagonal/Pythagonal was a character from one of Terry Pratchetts books on Discworld..  im a designer and like making stuff, so the name seemed apt..

and i like bikes

so its all about the corners :-) 

so ive been pythag for years..

it seems especially relevant now since we lost such a master story teller.,.,

heres to Terry, the first smoke will be in memory of him.. :-) im sure hed be teh forst oen to appreciate a good side of bacon slow roasted.. even Dibbler himself might partake.,.,

cheers

Pythagonal


----------



## 63willys

Because I have a 63 Willys


----------



## fr8dog

Before I retired... I was a freight pilot. So... fr8dog. Any ?'s.[emoji]128522[/emoji]


----------



## prischap

I have two email addresses that were the outgrowth of my work.  The first is Prischap.  the second is centinela27.  I was the Protestant Chaplain at a Level III/IV men's prison in Southern California 20 years. Hence, Prischap.  The name of the prison is Centinela State Prison and it is the 27th prison built in the state.  There are now 34 or 35.

Dad built his own smokers, either of wood or old refrigerators.  At one point we lived next to a game warden and he would supply dad with poached fish.  One evening mom was taking a bath and she though that it was raining hard outside. Dad was working nights and the next morning he went behind that house to check on the smoking smelt and all that was there was smoking ruins.  He had another one up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## socalguppy

SoCalGuppy - Let's start with the latter, "Guppy" was a high school nickname and years after that, I have continued to use Guppy, however I always seem to run into someone else having it and I would have to pick something else.  "SoCal" is a condensed word of Southern California because I live in Southern California.  SoCalGuppy... "fish out of the water" comes to mind.

I would like to be honest here: I am a rookie, an amateur, and a beginner when it comes to smoking meats, fish, nuts, etc.

So, why did I join?  I gotta start somewhere!!''

p.s. my partner 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






is the brains behind the smoking, yet I am willing to learn! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have a Remington 870 .20 ... I miss going out to the shooting range!

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## davidabrown

Very Simple this my name!


----------



## hydrostan

I grow a lot of vegetables using hydroponics. My name is Stan...so "hydrostan" it has been for awhile.


----------



## telly

I got my name from my buddies because anytime they need something grilled they always call me. Lol lol. One of my friends hollered out "tez is the grill master" so I just started calling myself grill master tez.


----------



## telly

Sorry about my last post. My email is grillmastertez. Lolololol. I got the name telly from going to motels rooms with different chicks every weekend so a guy I work with started calling me telly. Lololol


----------



## fa1321tx

My screen name is AT&T user ID and I added TX since thats my home.


----------



## countrybug

I live in the country, and when you're outside, eating or not, there are always bugs around, hence the name.


----------



## 2xtap

Anything worth shooting once is worth a 2xtap  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





WARNING- Trespassers will be shot....Survivors will be shot AGAIN


----------



## silverhorn43

I have been a Trumpet Player for almost 40 years now, and my current horn (for the last 15 years) is a Silver Bach Model 43 Medium Bore...

Therefore Silverhorn43.


----------



## trevor77

Not much creativity for mine.  My name is Trevor and I was born in 1977


----------



## citislicker

Lived in NYC. and now work for Citi. :-)


----------



## easyrider6

My call sign in Afghanistan. Our Afghan Army training team were the Easyriders. In the military the team leader or commander is "six", (personnel is one, intel is two etc.). As team leader I was Easyrider Six.


----------



## drunkencynic

Well, after a lot of the stuff I have seen, I have become pretty cynical (in a good way, lol).....and I like to drink.   Oh yeah, most importantly it is my XBox Gamertag, yep, I am a 50 year old gamer, lol


----------



## dallasbaldman

I live in the Dallas area and I cannot grow hair worth keeping.


----------



## obmitch

I spent my 15 year nursing career in high-risk labor and delivery. A male obstetric nurse is very rare so I decided to use obmitch as a screen name for everything.


----------



## countyboy

If you come to northern Maine, that is where the County is, Vacation Land


----------



## whitebootsforge

I'm a blacksmith and used to live in Guinea, Gloucester County, Virginia. Lot of the folks down Guinea way are watermen, and most of us wore the ubiquitous white rubber boots. A buddy of mine recommended White Boots Forge as the name of my shop, and it stuck.


----------



## bigace

Bigace is from the bike i ride, a Honda Shadow ACE and im a Big guy so you got BigAce here!!


----------



## curse

The initials of my name are K R S = Curse


----------



## wellfed

I work at FedEx, Smoke

on the weekends and eat more than I should.


----------



## little billy

I'm 6-6 and almost 300lbs of weightlifting mass, my name was a joke given to me


----------



## el cazador

Me gusta la caza!


----------



## ultralow787

I am a refrigeration and HVAC Mechanic and serviced ultralow temperature equipment. My UA Local number is 787....thus ultralow787! It also applies to smoking meat...ultralow and slow!


----------



## morkfrompork

Big Robin Williams fan, so that probably had something to do with it.


----------



## uncle noon

I live in south Louisiana where Cajuns abound.  Cajuns can be very funny in ways only a Cajun understands.  I love Cajun humor and there's a fellow down here named Johnny Hoffman who tells Cajun stories.  His stories feature "Uncle Noon". We tell and retell these "Uncle Noon" jokes.  I call myself Uncle Noon as a tribute to Johnny Hoffman and Cajuns around the world.


----------



## drewed

My real name is Andrew -> Drew.  Way back in another life there may or may not have been some Dungeon and Dragons played, and I may or may not have been a Druid type character.  There also may or may not have been a short time when people referred to themselves in the third person, so I thought it would be funny to refer to myself in the past tense.  Andrewed sounded too much like And Druid, so it go shortened to just Drewed (druid.) The past tense of being Drew.

Ok, if it takes that much explanation it is way to complicated.


----------



## 12-ringer

My prowess on the 3d range and the comradert of the guys at the club is what led to 12-ringer (they gave it to me) ...played on it ever since my mid 20's - eventually into 12-Ring Game Cams (RingerCams) and the12-ring.com in 08'.

Joe


----------



## yama1

Mine came from riding dirt bikes in the early 90's and my bike was a YZ 250.


----------



## tundra

I had to come up with a screen name not already used so it is Tundra.  I own a 2007 Toyota Tundra truck !


----------



## king coho

Coho is the local Native dialect here in the Northwest for the Silver Salmon. I also put "King" into it for the King Salmon (Chinook). I love all salt water salmon, and love to BBQ them (not smoke them to death for preserving them).


----------



## roadkill96023

I managed a program with my State Fish and Game Dept. for over 20 years giving away over 37,000 pounds of game meat.  We utilized fresh road kills, poached animals and donated animals.  All of the meat went to needy families in the local area. I am proud to be a ROAD KILL, lol.


----------



## randall lee

Two fold the first is easy my name the second seemed appropriate. When growing up many years ago and you heard your mother yell Randall Lee off the front porch you knew your BUTT was done!


----------



## blathnac

Played a game online with My ex Brother in law, WOW, they kept flagging my screen name so as not being appropriate and they said it needed to be more medieval.  Being fed up with it I searched on google for medieval names.  I found one name Blathnac that one horse was named in the dark ages.  So there it is.  Blathnac was reborn.


----------



## dukeburger

Incase anyone didn't know... The Forever Classic













e4m2_title.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 25, 2015


















dukeburger24tx6.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 25, 2015


















maxresdefault.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 25, 2015


















burger1.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 25, 2015


----------



## engineer68

Mine is pretty straight forward, I have an Engineering degree and have been practicing for 20 years. I have been criticized, usually by my wife, that I take an Engineering approach to any and everything that I possibly can even the raising of our daughter. Needless to say I also apply as much Engineering to my smoking as I possible can in an attempt to make my results reproducible and avoid making the same mistake twice. Some are trained to be an Engineer and for some it is a "calling" (similar to that of the church) that can be recognized very early in adolescence. For me it was definitely the latter.

Just received a Weber Rocky Mountain Smoker for my birthday and will be breaking it in this weekend with some ribs...really excited!

My best to you all!


----------



## engineer68

That's awesome!!!

I spent many many hours on that game and it holds a special place in my heart. Nice choice.


----------



## engineer68

Had many bikes and the YZ 250 was/is still one of my favorites.


----------



## ski-freak

Let me guess how the name fits...


----------



## welshrarebit

Surf nazi seemed inappropriate.... [emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## schnauzer

My best friend in HS had a sister that couldn't quite pronounce my last name correctly. So we told her to say Schnauzer... It stuck and I've been using it for all my non-work login's. Funny thing is it seems pretty popular!


----------



## big johns bbq

Trying to start over both in life and in profession. Long story how I got to this point. You get two guesses what the name of my startup enterprise is and what I am trying to do.


----------



## timtimmay

Big Johns BBQ said:


> Trying to start over both in life and in profession. Long story how I got to this point. You get two guesses what the name of my startup enterprise is and what I am trying to do. :439:


 I admire anyone who starts over.  At some point we've all wanted to but few have had the courage


----------



## wojo1034

Hello,

Wojo is a nick name and 1034 is my ID# at work! Thank you for this great forum!


----------



## Bearcarver

wojo1034 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Wojo is a nick name and 1034 is my ID# at work! Thank you for this great forum!


LOL----"Wojo" was my favorite Cop on Barney Miller.  (Actually "Wojciehowicz")

Bear


----------



## mearm

I started using mearm for my daughters initials (twins, one has two middle names) and I just figured it was easy to remember.


----------



## fmdualexhaust

There's a company called Flyin Miata in Colorado that makes dual exhausts for my car.


----------



## beaverrat

I wish I had a great story for you, but my Dad gave me that name when I was young. Who knows where he cam up with it.  Everyone had a "family" name - and that was mine.  I have been keeping him up to date on my latest hobby - my MES, and told him about the forum and my screen name.  He got a big kick out of that - he has not thought about that name in a long time.


----------



## rooster78

PG-13 warning on this post!  
( I hope this doesn't end up being too offensive to some to post). 

I had the opportunity to serve with a great bunch of guys overseas and while there we all had nicknames.  Mine ended up being Rooster as my name is Richard (I sometimes go by Dick with close friends and family). Cock would've been a bit vulgar in certain situations so it led to Rooster!  [emoji]128019[/emoji][emoji]128526[/emoji]  I guess somebody already has this screen name in it's raw form so I added my birth year to the end.


----------



## thegreatmc

My initials are M C. While in college the first time around I did a radio show with the name "The Great MC".


----------



## theogeek

"Theo" for theology because I love God, "geek" because...well...I'm a geek and proud of it!  :)


----------



## splandman

I use it on all forums I am on because I did not think anyone else would ever be using it.

My profession is Landman

My company is SP Land

so, Splandman


----------



## quickwahay

When I lived in New York, I used to go to the Indian Reservation and date a very nice young lady. She gave me the name of quickwahay. If you want to know what this means you will have to search the web for the answer.


----------



## smokinyetti

Not much of a story here. I've always been a big hairy dude so when the discovery channel started doing all those shows on Sasquatch and yettis, my friends thought the name was fitting. Since I'm building a 275 gallon RFS smoking yetti sounded good, lol!


----------



## chief chick

Nick name has always been "Chick."  Was given to me by my dad when I was a baby.  I am also retired US Air Force Chief Master Sergeant...... Thus, "Chief Chick."


----------



## mcarp71

First Initial, first part of my last name, birth year.


----------



## euromir

I was once a Rollercoaster nut (still love em, but rarely go these days) and Euromir is one my fav rides in a german theme park!


----------



## beachbunny

I used the name when I joined a forum years ago to learn about a car I'd recently bought. Figured since I was doing basically the same thing (joining a forum to learn about something I'd just bought), I'd just reuse the name. Also, I've lived near the beach all of my life and it's a part of who I am at this point.


----------



## micrometereye

Back in my younger days I was a crew member on a USAC stock car driven by the late Dick Trickle. I had a natural ability to see thing that wete square, parallel, round and perpendicular so my fellow racers named me micrometereye based on the measuring device for measuring things to the .001 of an inch, a micrometer.  Thus micrometereye.


----------



## baddaddy

Mine was easy, the Boss Lady came up with mine. I'm forever getting into stuff I really should leave alone but I can't help myself.

 But I must be doing something right, check out my birthday present I got:













Me & Hummer.jpg



__ baddaddy
__ May 10, 2015


----------



## domapoi

BeachBunny said:


> I used the name when I joined a forum years ago to learn about a car I'd recently bought. Figured since I was doing basically the same thing (joining a forum to learn about something I'd just bought), I'd just reuse the name. Also, I've lived near the beach all of my life and it's a part of who I am at this point.


Hey BB, Nice to see someone else from the same area as you. I too live near the beach but am farm from being a Bunny (or anything else that represents cute, cuz I'm just an old fart). Again, good to see some one from my area.


----------



## beachbunny

DOMAPOI said:


> Hey BB, Nice to see someone else from the same area as you. I too live near the beach but am farm from being a Bunny (or anything else that represents cute, cuz I'm just an old fart). Again, good to see some one from my area.


The name is slightly juvenile. I'm 32 and I came up with it around 21 years old. :D But, nice to see a familiar area! I figured everyone here would be towards the east. You know, where they have tons of actual space. :P


----------



## gary s

BadDaddy said:


> Mine was easy, the Boss Lady came up with mine. I'm forever getting into stuff I really should leave alone but I can't help myself.
> 
> But I must be doing something right, check out my birthday present I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & Hummer.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ baddaddy
> __ May 10, 2015


Nice Birthday Gift


----------



## smokincanadian

Pretty straightforward. From Canada, Smoke food.


----------



## nmnighthawk

I got my picked my name kind of easy because I was a truck driver for 35 years and ir was my CB handle except for the 'nm' in front of it.


----------



## five string

Retired software development project manager/systems engineer. My real calling is the five string banjo and bluegrass. Was able to play professionally for several short intervals during my working years. My avatar is my limited edition "Kenny Ingram #6" by Will Williams; one of three world class banjos I am fortunate to have. Hence my screen name.













Everglades_1.jpg



__ five string
__ May 12, 2015


----------



## hsvbamabob

Hi all - Newbie to Traeger grills (Just got a Tailgater for home & RVing) not so new to smack's meats but looking for tips ALWAYS!

His is my handle on all the forums I belong to - pretty strait forward - Live in Huntsville, Alabama, and the name's Bob :)

(HSV is the airport code for Huntsville, AL)


----------



## wa0auu

I used my HAM RADIO call sign, >>PLEASE do not get ham radio and cb radio mixed up they are NOT the same !


----------



## Bearcarver

wa0auu said:


> I used my HAM RADIO call sign, >>PLEASE do not get ham radio and cb radio mixed up they are NOT the same !


"Ham" Radio obviously Sounds better!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL Just kidding---I had a couple buddies who were into Ham Radio big time.  (Both gone now).

Bear


----------



## 2f792

I'm a police officer in Utah.  "2" is the designation for the largest city in any county (The county is always 1).  "F" is the designation for the county I work it (Each county gets a letter designation starting from the top of the state on down).  "792" is my police ID number.  This way I can identify myself anywhere in Utah and whoever it is will know which county and city I'm from.  Not too exciting and I was pretty sure there was only one of me here.


----------



## wa0auu

I have been an FCC licensed "ham" radio guy for 55 years.  I have talked to every country in the world and even the >SPACE STATION and the SPACE shuttle !  Have talked to the U. S and the RUSSIAN guys in space.  In 55 years  I have a basement packed SOOOO full of radio gear i am out of room !I have ham radio gear going back to the late 40's and a lot of it I built.  I did all the radio work on the Navy ships I served on and I used Morse Code at 25 words a minute


----------



## sfvsmoker

Just the location where I live...and I really don't like to prepare food any other way anymore.


----------



## perfectbbqtek

My name is Jack and I make Kamado Chimney Caps.  Love this MB gang.













logo 2.jpg



__ perfectbbqtek
__ May 18, 2015


----------



## rxguydon

Retired Pharmacist-so rxguydon seemed to fit.


----------



## vance hanna

Its my First and last name, nothing fancy Vance Hanna is really my name lol


----------



## vette

Hi everyone I am a newbie here aw this post and figured I would say HI.  I got my screen name as that s the car that I drive.


----------



## Bearcarver

Nice Vette!!!

My Son has a Black 2008 Vette. Dang things are a lot faster than they were in the 60s.

Welcome to SMF.

Bear


----------



## daddyo

Well it's a half of a name that's bin with me for al long time. The complete name is Daddy-O's Groove Tracks. That's what I go by in the music industry. Daddysgrooveandgrub is my Instagram name. For my love and music.


----------



## engineer68

Where in Canada? east or West?


----------



## smokeshifter

My best buddy, about 10 yrs. older than me had a big inflluence on me growing up. I met him in my early 20's. He had a saying for everything and liked to "mess" with me. Around a campfire with our girls one night the smoke was full time in my face and he told me that I needed to get a "left handed smoke shifter". Cancer got him about 10 years ago at a little under 60. The "left handed smoke shifter" was right in line with him asking me (on the const. site) to get "the board stretcher" or a box of "toenails" out of the truck to mention just a few out of the all day constant and mostly not repeteable here, saying's. Another term of his that I almost used was "Chickenhead", don;t ask!


----------



## papajeep

My screen name comes directly from my grandkids. I own a 2006 Jeep Rubicon. When my granddaughter came to visit they pulled in the driveway and she saw the Jeep and said " papa jeep" repeatedly. My grandson also picked up on it and it stuck. 
Rees my grandkids













image.jpg



__ papajeep
__ May 24, 2015





And here's my Jeep












image.jpg



__ papajeep
__ May 24, 2015


----------



## georgie porgie

I've been called it almost all my life.


----------



## xibalba

Mine is my screen name on everything and a nickname that was given to me in another country when I was doing "security" work years back.


----------



## grandmastershek

My brother & I one day were in  the backyard yard just knocking golf balls around with some clubs, and acting like jackasses. All of a sudden, don't know why, I started wailing on them and yelling "Shekky!". Ever since then my brother has called me Shekky or Shek as my nickname. Years later I was trying to come up with a name for my PS Network handle and Shek was taken. For some reason Grandmaster Flash came to mind so I chose GrandmasterShek. That is the name I usually have been using on forums ever since.


----------



## pryan1877

First initial, middle name and the last four digits of a phone number we use to have.


----------



## lemmy

I toured with Hawkwind as a busker, and Motorhead is me meat and potatoes!


----------



## lunarocket

I had several to choose from, various screen names from other forums depending on what it was about.

I don't have any ducks any more so I figured swampducks was out

another MI centric one just didn't do it for me when I joined yesterday

and Rocket's Momma is too sad seeing how Rocket has been gone 5 years now.

I could have used buzzsolo since my sisters have called me buzz since 1969 (my DH's grandfather was named Napoleon Solo, really, truly!)

but I decided to just stick with Lunarocket, Luna is the yellow lab in my avatar, Rocket (RIP) the chocolate.

It also sort of goes well with me being a NASA fan and all.


----------



## davesquest

My name is Dave (obviously) and I am always on a quest to make perfectly smoked brisket. Or pulled pork.  Or ribs. Or chicken.


----------



## dirtsurfr

I had a Jeep I live in the Mountains hence Dirtsurfr.

But now I drive this so I might call myself" BrokeDown"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















00d0d_2cEj7jCt2MZ_600x450.jpg



__ dirtsurfr
__ May 31, 2015


----------



## vance hanna

DIrtsurfr said:


> I had a Jeep I live in the Mountains hence Dirtsurfr.
> 
> But now I drive this so I might call myself" BrokeDown"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 00d0d_2cEj7jCt2MZ_600x450.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsurfr
> __ May 31, 2015


Know that feeling


----------



## domapoi

DIrtsurfr said:


> I had a Jeep I live in the Mountains hence Dirtsurfr.
> 
> But now I drive this so I might call myself" BrokeDown"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 00d0d_2cEj7jCt2MZ_600x450.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsurfr
> __ May 31, 2015


OK, I give up. If you "now RIDE this" how can it be "broken" And, if it is broken, what's wrong with it? Looks like a nice trike!


----------



## dave17a

Dave is the name and 17acres. dave17a. Changing to Dobie. Should of thought of that before. Grandad called me that. He thought I walked like him. Dont know. Dobie Gillis


----------



## dirtsurfr

I have yet to go for a long ride with out some thing breaking due to

things not being done right by the guy who had it before me.

 Right now it's in the shop getting it's heads done.


----------



## jam-is-on

Last name is Jamison. A friend of mine turned it in to The Jam is on. Hence, the hyphenated Jam-is-on!


----------



## thesyko

Last name is Sykes - have always managed to pick up the nickname syko (or psycho as they probably intended it to be) especially back in the 60's with the music scene. Hence thesyko


----------



## bakeray

Mine came from a screw up on a time card at my old employer. I worked as a welder and sheet metal fabricator for the Kenworth truck company for about 25 years.

I came in one week and instead of time card saying Baker, Ray.... It said Bakeray


----------



## HalfSmoked

Not sure how I came up with it I was as you signing up it just came to me. Of course if you ask my neighbor he may say it could be that I would be half smoked as well as what I'm smoking. Hey that's what its all about enjoying what your doing and being relaxed. Just kidding about the name. Happy smoking and enjoy I have done some petty good deer meat.


----------



## sacsmitty

Cool thread.

My last name is Smith and when you have a generic name like "Mike Smith" you need some kind of identity.  When I started college I worked at a place that had 5 Mikes and it was utter confusion when someone would call and say "I spoke to Mike".  One of my co-workers started calling me Smitty and it stuck.  Several years later I started my professional career and I worked as a afternoon drive DJ on a country radio station.  Guess what name I went by on-air?  Smitty!

I've lived in the Sacramento area for over 10 years so I added "sac" in front of it.


----------



## workedtheworld

I have been around lots of places following my oil and gas job(s).  I have enjoyed meat cooked over charcoal or fire in Mexico, Venezuela, Uruguay, Abu Dhabi, Taiwan, Hungary, Hong Cong, Houston, Oklahoma, Arkansas, Colorado, Arizona, New Mexico, Wyoming, North Dakota, California, Kansas, Louisiana, and probably other places I have forgotten.  It was all good and I totally stayed healthy.  Charcoal kills all those little critters.


----------



## kilty

I am a bagpiper.  Bagpipers wear Kilts.  

The definition of Kiltie:  a  person  who  wears  a  kilt,  esp.  a  member  of  a  regiment  in  which  the  kilt  is  worn  as  part  of  the  dress  uniform.

I customized it as KILTy.  It's also short for "RealMenWearKILTS" which was my online gaming handle for years.  

Unfortunately, my temperamental ticker forced me into retirement from bagpipes and single malt scotch.  And since I also cannot have sodium, I need to make my own rubs and smoke my own meat.  Because, you know, not eating BBQ and smoked meat while living in Kansas City is bloody sacreligious!


----------



## johnnyg0168

my name is all


----------



## burritolingus

I REALLY like burritos


----------



## cedar eater

Cedar Eater was my screen name on the first home-related forum that I joined when I moved to my house in the woods back in '00. It was ForestryForum.com. I was cutting a lot of northern white cedar down while making trails for deer hunting and putting in a garden. Cedar chainsaw shavings were ending up in everything from my boots to my pockets to my mouth. So Cedar Eater has been my screen name on forums related to things I do with wood from my land, including now smoking meats.


----------



## gaidheal

[h3]Tha beagan Gàidhlig agam! (I speak a little Gaelic)[/h3]
Gaidheal is Gaelic (Gàidhlig) for "Gael" & pronounced the same way, basically.

'S math sin!


----------



## shawbrook

just a creek i hunt near . adirondacks mts. northern N.Y .


----------



## bodbob

​Mine is a typo and I'm old and a little too blind to have noticed it till it was too late. Just call me

BB


----------



## wulfrunian

Wulfrunian is the collective term for people from my home town, Wolverhampton. Like New Yorkers are from New York, or Glaswegians are from Glasgow, or Scousers are from Liverpool and Charlotteans are from Charlotte.

Sometimes I go by Darth Wulfrunian, when forced........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like it. I am a Wulfrunian. I am Wulfrunian and I very much like smoking meats.


----------



## lowna

LowNA: Low sodium.


----------



## ordinary guy

I'll give you 3 guesses how i came up with my name


----------



## Bearcarver

Ordinary Guy said:


> I'll give you 3 guesses how i came up with my name


So when people see you taking pictures of the food you smoke, will they think you're Ordinary & Normal???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokinbuckeye64

Smokin in the Buckeye State and born in "64"!!!


----------



## ordinary guy

Bearcarver said:


> So when people see you taking pictures of the food you smoke, will they think you're Ordinary & Normal???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Yeah, been taking pictures of my food since I learned how to cook...... and really they don't care as long as they get to eat what I cook......

Just started smoking but been cooking forever.......If you want I can change my name to Abby Normal ........LOL


----------



## perryd

I like puns, jokes, riddles, humor of all sorts. If ya can't laugh and have fun life is dull. Mark Twain once said "Be Good and you will be bored". Perryd is not only most of my real name but it's short for parody. Thanx and have fun!


----------



## Bearcarver

PerryD said:


> I like puns, jokes, riddles, humor of all sorts. If ya can't laugh and have fun life is dull. Mark Twain once said "Be Good and you will be bored". Perryd is not only most of my real name but it's short for parody. Thanx and have fun!


LOL---Good One!!

Bear


Ordinary Guy said:


> Yeah, been taking pictures of my food since I learned how to cook...... and really they don't care as long as they get to eat what I cook......
> 
> Just started smoking but been cooking forever.......If you want I can change my name to Abby Normal ........LOL













   I like them both!!

Bear


----------



## racer102

I use to own a Blown Alcohol Draster so I Was A  Racer 102 was my car number


----------



## capt7383

Retired as a captain on the police dept,radio call sign was 7383.


----------



## krooz

I'm Dutch and people always mutilate my last name.... bad! So, over the years it just morphed into "call me Krooz" and it stuck. Funny - once I pronounce it everyone says - oh yeah - just the way it's spelled!


----------



## gamblin9511

Gamblin has been my nickname for years since it has been said that I have been know to frequent casinos.The 9511 was added after my biggest poker win ($9511.00) in a holdem ring game about 10 years ago.I use this name on many sites.


----------



## burghroots

I'm from Pittsburgh and am a genealogist...so tracing my roots, hence BurghRoots


----------



## smokewrangler

Smokewrangler because I'm a cowboy and I use a lariat to rope. So I wrangle up smoke


----------



## HalfSmoked

Brian

My smoker has a water pan and I have not had a problem with dry deer meat just don't over cook


----------



## heffy

Heffy

is pig Spanish for Jeffy


----------



## land08033

Mine is simple enough, for me that is.

When I stated college, at 37, they gave me the username drich08033

shortly after, I had the privilege of finding my biological parents, and to honor my father who was dying of cancer, I changed my name to Dean Land.

The school agreed to change my username to land08033 and I have used it ever since for everything.

Besides, having that as an email for a job interview works better that something like [email protected]. which was not my first choice btw.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Dam old you are I'm glad I'm not that old I just celebrated the 33rd anniversary of my 39th birthday


----------



## resurrected

Many (especially in the US) think my name has a religious connotation. Not at all!

I used to train for many years, then stopped for about seven - eight years. When I restarted I was about 35. I joined a forum, which I eventually became a lead moderator on, initially my screen name was 35andstartingover. Every birthday I had to change it!

So I eventually changed it to Resurrected.


----------



## sean k9

My screen name is related to my military career 11B30 is my MOS (my job Infantry solider) As for the frist two I picked up while I was helping with law enforcement doing drug cuts,, i could smell very well. (K9)


----------



## cats49er

Well my wife's name is Cathy and I was born in 1949, Since I belong to her I'm Cats49er. I use this on several poker sites and other smoking forums I visit.


----------



## cats49er

What temp do ya smoke at ,and how long?


----------



## deputyking

It's what I have been called for 30 years so I continue to use it......Deputy Sheriff and my name is King........


----------



## Bearcarver

Cats49er said:


> Well my wife's name is Cathy and I was born in 1949, Since I belong to her I'm Cats49er. I use this on several poker sites and other smoking forums I visit.


Born in 49 ???

Great Year!!

Bear


----------



## driedstick

You really don't want to know 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






LOL

BUT

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## roswell630

Mine has my birthday and, well....  













wtwgjhsf8d9hk3wry96y.jpg



__ roswell630
__ Aug 6, 2015


----------



## garrapy

Just my last name wish I would have came up with something more interesting[emoji]128542[/emoji]


----------



## HalfSmoked

Bearcarver said:


> I love this one !!!
> 
> Great Screen Name!!
> 
> When you get a chance, Sarge, Please go to the "Roll Call" section & introduce yourself, so you can be properly welcomed.
> 
> Bear





Grill Sergeant said:


> 22 yrs in US Army and retired at rank of SSG. Since I like to smoke various foods some friends call me Grill Sergeant and I guess it is fitting.
> 
> Love, Peace, and Bacon Grease!


I have a t shirt with grill sergeant on it wear it when doing chicken for churches etc. has a weber kettle picture on it also


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> I have a t shirt with grill sergeant on it wear it when doing chicken for churches etc. has a weber kettle picture on it also


HalfSmoked is a Great name too-----Much better than "HalfBaked"! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

RSP4834 said:


> Just initials and Birthday....nothing creative.


Wow Weirton WV brother in law came from there he use to work for weir steel

HalfSmoked


----------



## HalfSmoked

Bearcarver said:


> HalfSmoked is a Great name too-----Much better than "HalfBaked"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear like My neighbor says he not sure what's HalfSmoked me or the meat HA HA


----------



## fetyani

It's my family name. in arabic translates to "Youngsters/Lads"...


----------



## kiska95

Its an Aluetian Island and Volcano and as my Dog was a Husky and born in 1995 he got Kiska


----------



## mike johnson

Its quite easy. I screwed up and entered my actual name


----------



## HalfSmoked

RdKnB said:


> RdKnB = Road King Biker. I own a Harley road king.


Wow man your in my backyard.

HalfSmoked


----------



## rdknb

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow man your in my backyard.
> 
> HalfSmoked


Where on the Eastern Shore are you


----------



## txjay

After 5 minutes of being rejected for everything else I tried, TxJay worked.


----------



## novegan007

I own a steak house, been hunting since I was 9 years old I'm in my mid 50's now I love meat ...all kinds of meat. Several years ago some close friend of mine went vegetarian...long story short I tried it...made it 24 hours and it nearly killed me,hence "No vegan" for me!


----------



## HalfSmoked

RdKnB said:


> Where on the Eastern Shore are you


I live 6 miles off rt 50 on 404 in small town of hillsboro


----------



## rdknb

yes I know where that is.


----------



## HalfSmoked

I'm old family Kent Island 3 of my grandparents came from and I lived there in the beginning still have a lot of cousins there and my sister.


----------



## rabbithutch

Don't think I ever fessed up; so here goes (pardon me if I've done this before).

My first name is Robert which got changed to 'rabbit' more than 65 years ago.  My last name is like the feller that played opposite Starsky, so 'rabbithutch'.


----------



## Bearcarver

rabbithutch said:


> Don't think I ever fessed up; so here goes (pardon me if I've done this before).
> 
> My first name is Robert which got changed to 'rabbit' more than 65 years ago. My last name is like the feller that played opposite Starsky, so 'rabbithutch'.


LOL----Here all this time I thought you raised Rabbits!!!

Thanks for clearing that up!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## killerkoff

I'm Russian


----------



## muralboy

It's what i do - not the creative part (well some creative) but for the most part the production side.


----------



## Bearcarver

My Friends call me Bear, short for "Bearcarver".

I may have posted this before, but in case I haven't or if it was so long ago very few here have seen it, below is why I chose that name:

*Why They Call Me "Bearcarver":  *  

Click here to find out:

*A Bear from Log to Finish*

Bear


----------



## bear55

Much like Bearcarver, my friends too have called me Bear for years.  Do yourselves a favor and view Bearcarvers "A Bear from Log to Finish" you will not be sorry.  He is a talented fellow.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Bear55 said:


> Much like Bearcarver, my friends too have called me Bear for years.  Do yourselves a favor and view Bearcarvers "A Bear from Log to Finish" you will not be sorry.  He is a talented fellow.
> 
> Bear


Thanks for the Kind Words, Brother Bear!!

I Appreciate it.

Bear


----------



## slickjack

Mine is just a nickname I got playing poker after getting four of a kind Jacks and my name is Jack (short for Jacques). Someone said "that was slick Jacks"


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Deer Meat

Are you still around I see that this thread has been going on for 8 years wow!!!  I have read every one of the post and only saw one complaint about it (wonder what side of the bed he got up that morning?) I'm a newbie but I can see I'm going to enjoy this sight with the information and fun threads I've seen so far. Good to see dedicated supporters like Bearcarver and some others.

I would like to ad a big THANK YOU to all of those I see in this thread that have served our country sorry I'm not one of you was declined for medical reasons. But thanks again for protecting what we have in the USA.


----------



## man7sell

MAN7SELL  Last name with a 7

The 7 is silent ;)


----------



## HalfSmoked

What are you Russian for life's fast enough


----------



## killerkoff

That's what they say when I punch out at work. I'm Russian to go home[emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## chipgiii

Chip is my nickname since birth; G is my last name initial, and iii represents that I am the third!  No magic or mystery in mine.


----------



## stann

Well, this is making me feel really unimaginative.........


----------



## smkn somd

SMKN is short for smoking. SOMD is abbreviation for Southern Maryland. I enjoy everything about smoking meat and I live in Southern Maryland.


----------



## mike5051

Once upon a time there was this thing called Compuserve, which suggested a username with name and numbers.  I chose my name and house address, it's stuck since 1992.  I don't like change much.

Mike


----------



## bobsbq

My real name is Robert. I've been cooking ribs and pork roasts for years on R2D2 style smokers until I got my first Wally World offset stick burner. I was cooking so much Q that my wife and kids were starting to get tired of it. One day my youngest son said "dad you should open a restaurant and call it Bob's-B-Que. I loved the name so I use it often even for other screen names. I still have never opened a restaurant though. I prefer the peacefulness of sitting in the backyard with a cold beer and watching a fire.


----------



## ewanm77

first name first  letter of my last and year I was born


----------



## lonely gringo

It was either The Lonely Gringo, or Lazy Desperado, as mentioned in a Jason Boland song -  Since I cook and compete all alone.....there you have it.....

The Lonely Gringo.


----------



## thesyko

Lonely Gringo said:


> It was either The Lonely Gringo, or Lazy Desperado, as mentioned in a Jason Boland song -  Since I cook and compete all alone.....there you have it.....
> 
> The Lonely Gringo.


love me some Jason Boland


----------



## coakleysbbqsauc

I actually inadvertently, out of sheer habit, used the name of my BBQ Sauce.  I promise it wasn't on purpose, I'm just so accustomed to doing it, it came naturally and I had created the account before I realized it.

Lloyd


----------



## masterfader

Mine comes from my business name, Master Fader Audio. I am a sound guy for a living. The name came from audio school when the instructor talked about the "master fader", the main volume control on a sound board. When I had to come up with a business name that one stuck. It makes people wonder.


----------



## bonesteak

Bonesteak.....I like cooking the whole beef rib, like Fred Flintstone


----------



## netminder

I've been using it elsewhere for most of the century. It's the name I picked for a Moderator account for a technical help website; at the time, I was also a basketball referee, so it was an attempt at a nice little play on words. And yes, I also like hockey.


----------



## cashcow

I see myself as being a help to others and able to meet the needs of those who have a challenge in resources.


----------



## kiska95

Cashcow said:


> I see myself as being a help to others and able to meet the needs of those who have a challenge in resources.


Yeah OK you probably sell stuff but how did you get your screen name????????


----------



## cashcow

I could sell you something if you want to buy something. I live my screen name. I see myself as the answer to many solutions.Now some of my solutions maybe to cater your next party or you're sick show you how food can heal, certified health coach. Need extra money network marketing.I'm a entrepreneur and a retiree. I create wealth by establishing streams of income. And since a cow is so huge and have several pieces of great pickings I see him as cha ching.


----------



## kiska95

Yep I seemed to have got that in one!

Where you from Mr Cow?

I do think that these forums are much more about chilling, Q and good food than entrepreneurial endevours


----------



## rick-in-ajijic

My name is Rick and I live in Ajijic Mexico. I know not to original is it?


----------



## windsblow

I really can't stand Windows operating systems. I have been using this name for about 15 years.


----------



## geoffchef

When I was a kid my Mum had arthritis in her hands bad enough that she couldn't do much at all some days, so, from about the age of 9, I became her hands in the kitchen. Pretty soon I got interested, so by the time I was about 15 I was cooking full meals on my own and starting to experiment. I would go to friends houses when their parents weren't home and cook meals for bunches of buddies, working with whatever was on hand. People started calling me "Geoff the Chef" 40 years ago and it eventually just got shortened to Geoffchef.


----------



## sac 7127

Well, I live in the Sacramento CA. area and 7127 is my work radio call sign.:sausage:


----------



## frankiej

Well it's like this.  I was searching the WEB to find some information that could help me, a novice, learn how to smoke meats.  When I came across this forum I said, "Now this is what I'm looking for".  But as I went through the process of creating a profile I was stunned when asked to choose a screen name.  I thought about it for a while...Does the name have to do with smoking meats?  After some time I said, "No, it doesn't need to be about smoking meats or does it?"  So why FrankieJ?  It's a nick name I was given by some of the black friends I worked with years ago.  Some still call me FrankieJ.  I said, "Perfect, my friends used to talk about BBQ all the time".  FrankieJ is short for Frank Jr.  And that's how I came to choose my screen name.


----------



## averagejoe

Averagejoeamerican.com wouldn't fit the screen name box....so I shortened it[emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## soupamoto

I like to cook and ride motorcycles. Not at the same time. 

Soupamoto. 
Dwayne

My first post btw. Got a MES 30 Gen II with Cold Smoker for Father's Day this year and never looked back. I'm a smoking fool now.


----------



## bigbear77

I got the name in the Army.  Short version of the story was One of my buddies said some stupid crap.  I took off to apply the whoopen...  He started quoting John Candy from the film "The Great Outdoors."  "Big bear!... Big bear!... Big bear chase me!....  Big bear chase me!!"

And it stuck.


----------



## 4pogo7

Pogo is a nickname I got in elementary school because of my last name. 4 and 7 comes from playing hockey with my brothers and friends around the same time. Whenever the captains would choose a number to see who picked first for teams, it was always either 4 or 7. Made things go faster, and it stuck. It was even the license plate for my brother's car, and my first car when I bought it from him, "4 OR 7"

Been using 4PoGo7 ever since.


----------



## fishorelse

Love to fish=fishorelse


----------



## silent wolf

I got mine from Hunting in BC, I'm silent in the bush and have gotten a few feet away from a couple of Timber Wolves that I've shot. Wolves seem to track me in the bush[emoji]128563[/emoji][emoji]128561[/emoji]
Hence Silent Wolf[emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## bigdaddydm

My lovely wife calls me big daddy all of the time I guess because I'm a big boy and my first and last initials are DM so it seemed to fit


----------



## highlife4me

Well, I have been known to drink Miller Highlife so highlife4me it is!


----------



## Bearcarver

highlife4me said:


> Well, I have been known to drink Miller Highlife so highlife4me it is!


I'll drink to that !!

Drank a lot of Miller High Life during my 30s, 40s, and 50s.

Bear


----------



## smokintats

I've been online for over 17 years, my first nick name was "Tats" because I am heavily tattooed. So when I joined this forum SmokinTats seemed to fit.


----------



## bradley roberts

Well mine came about when I used to spend time on the river banks as a kid.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Bearcarver said:


> I'll drink to that !!
> 
> Drank a lot of Miller High Life during my 30s, 40s, and 50s.
> 
> Bear


And life does change


----------



## domapoi

_I wonder if they will keep the name Miller after the sale to Anheuser_-_Busch is complete._


----------



## Bearcarver

DOMAPOI said:


> _I wonder if they will keep the name Miller after the sale to Anheuser_-_Busch is complete._


Just so it doesn't start tasting like Bud!!! 

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Bearcarver said:


> Just so it doesn't start tasting like Bud!!!
> 
> Bear


That's why I stay with PA Yengling still all american


----------



## wtxrenegade

Howdy Y'all ,  "wtxrenegade" is my C.B. handle, West Texas Renegade . I started using it when I lived in Louisiana for 14 years, I missed the open skies of west Texas.  I am brand new to this forum, and I like what I've seen so far


----------



## dnrson

My father was a Michigan Department of Natural Resources Officer and since I am his son... hence: dnrson.


----------



## twissted

Rc Collection 003.JPG



__ twissted
__ Oct 18, 2015






I use to build rockcrawlers, I still design and do some building rc sale rockcrawlers and desert buggies. I'm a Team driver for RC4WD and the name twissted is from the twisting of long travel suspension systems. so to put a twist to it I added another s to put twist to twisted. And that is a name I have been using in forums now for the better part of 10 years now.


----------



## shoebe

Twissted, love to see what in on the URL, but all I get is an error message


----------



## twissted

It was a bunch of custom rc cars that I have built over the years.













0531111520a_01.jpg



__ twissted
__ Oct 18, 2015


----------



## twissted

Here is what I'm currently working on.













Traeger Grill build 001.JPG



__ twissted
__ Oct 18, 2015


----------



## davesfroggin

My name is Dave and my favorite way to fish for bass is to use a hollow body frog. I.e. Froggin.


----------



## slow smoker

Slow Smoker seems obvious but I have to confess to a few failures when I have tried to speed up what should always be a slow process. My most recent failure was a beautiful pork loin roast which would have been pretty good but I didn't let it sit before I cut it which allowed the juices to flow out and the meat to become dry.

-SS


----------



## Bearcarver

Slow Smoker said:


> Slow Smoker seems obvious but I have to confess to a few failures when I have tried to speed up what should always be a sow process. My most recent failure was a beautiful pork loin roast which would have been pretty good but I didn't let it sit before I cut it which allowed the juices to flow out and the meat to become dry.
> 
> -SS


If I might ask----At what Internal Temp did you take that Pork Loin to?

Bear


----------



## nabor25

I bought a lake house and the fellow next door always called me naborso when  I got a computer I named my self nabor25, I was born on on the 25th of may.


----------



## slow smoker

Bear,

I think it was around 180 but I read something on the Smithfield website that said when large sections of pork are cooked the heat causes the moisture to go to the outer parts. By letting it sit for 10-15 minutes before cutting allows the meat to draw the moisture back in. They also recommend a lower final temp of 150.


----------



## twissted

Trager build 001.JPG



__ twissted
__ Oct 20, 2015


















Trager build 002.JPG



__ twissted
__ Oct 20, 2015


















Trager build 004.JPG



__ twissted
__ Oct 20, 2015






I got it running this morning!













Traeger build 009.JPG



__ twissted
__ Oct 20, 2015
__ 2


----------



## Bearcarver

Slow Smoker said:


> Slow Smoker seems obvious but I have to confess to a few failures when I have tried to speed up what should always be a slow process. My most recent failure was a beautiful pork loin roast which would have been pretty good but I didn't let it sit before I cut it which allowed the juices to flow out and the meat to become dry.
> 
> -SS





Slow Smoker said:


> Bear,
> 
> I think it was around 180 but I read something on the Smithfield website that said when large sections of pork are cooked the heat causes the moisture to go to the outer parts. By letting it sit for 10-15 minutes before cutting allows the meat to draw the moisture back in. They also recommend a lower final temp of 150.


That's what I thought---180° IT is way too high for Pork Loin.

A few years ago the USDA changed the safe Temp of Pork from 160° to 145°. At that time I was following their guidelines & taking Pork Loins to 160°, and even at 160° they were beginning to get Dry. Since they dropped it to 145°, I've been taking mine to between 145° and 150°, and they have been awesome. Although it's good to let it sit awhile before slicing, I would say taking it over 160°, and in your case to 180° IT is definitely the major thing that caused it to be Dry.

Bear


----------



## twissted

smoked chedder 002.JPG



__ twissted
__ Oct 22, 2015






I just smoked some extra sharp chedder cheese! I will let it rest a few days and let you know how well it worked.


----------



## bigkauna

Mine came from what I've always said to my wife and kids when came to the final decision on what happens around here. "Remember I'm still the bigkauna"


----------



## slow smoker

Bear, 

Thanks. I thought that was high myself but I was in a hurry and probably cooking more than smoking with too high a temp in the smoker. I'll go slower next time and also reduce the final temp. When I go smoke slowly it always turns out better.

-SS


----------



## themeatwagon

I've been smoking for a few years and we just decided to build a smoking trailer. We're calling it The Meatwagon and I joined to start a build thread.


----------



## bbqwillie

Willie is my nickname. Had it since I was a kid. And I would rather cook and eat BBQ than anything else in the world. There you have it.


----------



## heffy

My first name Is Jeff. In college Arizona, I was called jeffy or Heffy.  Pig​-Spanish!  Not pig latin.  Name has stuck and apropos for smoking pig!​​​


----------



## scalegoddess

I worked for Wast Management as a dispatcher. Our facility was also a transfer station so we had to weight trucks headed to the landfill. I ran the scale also, hence the name Scalegoddess. Being in a male dominated building it was nice to be recognized. Lol!


----------



## twissted

She must be hot!


----------



## mutantear

Over sixty years ago, a mother of two (I'll call her "mom") became pregnant with her third child who would one day become my wife. It was a difficult pregnancy for mom inasmuch as she was always uncomfortable. It seemed that no matter what position her body was in she itched! It was an itch that nobody could reach. It seemed to come from within her. It was an itch that could only be assuaged by one thing - lying down on her left side. It was a very long nine months for mom, but it was a healthy delivery for both her and her baby girl. You've probably guessed the origin of my screen name by now. The constant pressure on my wife's right ear flattened the natural curve of it. It's a mutant ear. I'll bet you 're sorry you asked!  :duck:


----------



## sky monkey

After getting out of the Airborne infantry with no clue what to do next I got into the sign business back in '97.  By '03 I decided to get my journeyman sign hanger's card and ended up slingin' steel at heights of 200'+ installing scoreboards for stadiums around the US.  My crew of 3 became the Sky Monkeys for doing what had to be done hanging from whatever you could hold.

  Now I'm older, weaker and sit at a desk but I relive the glory days with my internet handle.  Smoking is rather new to me, monkeying around is not ;-)


----------



## Bearcarver

Sky Monkey said:


> After getting out of the Airborne infantry with no clue what to do next I got into the sign business back in '97.  By '03 I decided to get my journeyman sign hanger's card and ended up slingin' steel at heights of 200'+ installing scoreboards for stadiums around the US.  My crew of 3 became the Sky Monkeys for doing what had to be done hanging from whatever you could hold.
> 
> Now I'm older, weaker and sit at a desk but I relive the glory days with my internet handle.  Smoking is rather new to me, monkeying around is not ;-)


You can have it !!!

My Son's been building & servicing Cell Phone towers for about 15 years now, and I never even liked watching them from the ground.

He has 13 employees now, and rarely climbs any more, but I still worry about the other guys!!

Bear


----------



## possumskinner1

PossumSkinner was my CB handle back in the mid '70's... It was taken on here so I went Possumskinner1.


----------



## crappiekid

Friend of mine took my then 7 year old son and I crappie fishing. After my son filling the boat up with fish my friend dubbed him the 'Crappie King'. Watching me take all his fish off the hook over and over, he then said to me I guess that makes you the CrappieKid!


----------



## bigtoyzracing

Not that I anticipate ANYONE reading to page 98, but bigtoyzracing is the name of our motorsports team. We raced pro monster truck and currently run a thrill ride with the world's longest monster...seems fitting, plus if my husband ever needs in here it's much easier than anything else...


----------



## HalfSmoked

bigtoyzracing said:


> Not that I anticipate ANYONE reading to page 98, but bigtoyzracing is the name of our motorsports team. We raced pro monster truck and currently run a thrill ride with the world's longest monster...seems fitting, plus if my husband ever needs in here it's much easier than anything else...


Through the time I have been a member I have read all 98 pages and it was fun and interesting I would log in say read 10 pages today then look at other things the do it again next time I logged on until I read them all.


----------



## mowin

I've been doing lawn care for 25 yrs. 5 more yrs and I'm retiring.  I hope...


----------



## nelsonsmoker

Middle name is Nelson and building smokers is what I like to do!


----------



## HalfSmoked

shoebe

thanks for the point.


----------



## brute

Mine (Brute) was my nickname when I played college football some 30 years ago. Sometimes I think folks don't know my real name (Stephen). To this day if anyone finds out the nickname.... Stephen is out the window and I'm called Brute from then on. It's really kind of funny.


----------



## rann042

My name is Robbie Ann so Rann and 42 (dominoes) is the state game of texas and from hitchhikers guide 42 is the universal answer.   When i came to yahoo rann42 was taken (Bees i had it on aol!) so i changed it to rann042!


----------



## pointerdog

I'VE GOT NOTEBOOK FULL OF PASSWORDS AND SCREEN NAMES FOR EVERYTHING FROM MY BANK TO E-MAIL TO FACEBOOK. MY OLD PAL "BUTTERBEAN" IS AN ENGLISH POINTER. WHEN I GET THE SMOKER GOIN HE'S THE ONLY ONE TO SIT DOWN BY ME IN THE SHADE, AND AND STICK AROUND JUST ENJOYING DOING IT ALL TOGETHER. WITHOUT HIM THERE I WOULDN'T ENJOY IT AS MUCH AS I DO.


----------



## sxipro

One of my favorite recreational activities is riding stand up jet skis. The first one I bought was a 1998 Kawasaki 750 SXIPro. To learn how to maintain it I joined some jetski forums and used that as my username. Now I use it on any/all forums I frequent. The actual SXIPro is long gone and has been replaced by a 2004 Yamaha Superjet that I have modded to the max and is worth far more than my truck. Just don't tell the wife.


----------



## billv

Wow, after reading all these interesting screen names and the story behind them I realize just how boring and simple mine is.  Just my first name and the first letter of my last name.


----------



## diverboss

after  20 years in the Navy as a deep sea diver, diverboss has been my nick for a long time


----------



## cayotica

I dig it, today everything is "Dear Meat" I doubt mine is spelled right
But Trekers might recognize it.


----------



## driedstick

diverboss said:


> after  20 years in the Navy as a deep sea diver, diverboss has been my nick for a long time


Thank you for your service!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## cayotica

Nothing wrong with your name maybe you're just too trusting[emoji]128076[/emoji]


----------



## chris ski

Pretty simple really! With last name like Sierzputowski, I have been Ski all my life! My wife is CindySki , my twins are TWINSKI ! My home town is Sault Ste. Marie,Ontario
ChrisSki


----------



## jrossington

Well there's too many people my age named Jason, and since I work in a distillery and am a whisky fanatic, whiskyinthebottle seemed like a natural


----------



## trdbbq

I have a toyota Tacoma trd sport and i love bbq so i just joined the 2. 













20150830_154637.jpg



__ trdbbq
__ Nov 18, 2015


----------



## cayotica

Wanted to name my son Jason but wife vetoed that. She said there are too many boys being named Jason right. Dam if she wasn't right, as she says "You can agree with me or be wrong".


----------



## revchuck

I'm a reverend and I love me some Reverend Horton Heat.


----------



## cayotica

Mine's based on Star Trek too. Can you grok it? Cayotica


----------



## defensor159

Well mine actually has some history behind it.  I recently retired from the military, 24 years as a USAF Security Forces member.  Several years ago we went from Security Police to Security Forcea with the logo Defensor Fortis (Defenders of the Force).  So for many years I've went under the name Defensor ( the defender). Nothing to do with smoking meat, but you asked.


----------



## exnavydiver

I spend 21 years in the navy as a Navy Deep Sea Diver and Photographer. Exnavydiver has been my screen name on most of the online forums.


----------



## buchenrad

I wanted an internet name that nobody else had or would ever have so I pulled up a German dictionary and started finding words that sound cool  (or maybe I should say words that sound rad) and put two of them together using the "en" word joiner commonly found in German.  The words were "Buche" meaning Beech (as in the tree) and "Rad" meaning wheel.  I entered it in Google translate and nothing came up but if I was to ascribe some sort of meaning to it then I guess it would be "a wheel made of beech wood."  I have since learned that "Buch" means book and im sure that word appears much more commonly in German than "Buche" but the idea of a wheel made of books just doesnt work as well.


----------



## dub4skinz

Dub4skinz = Nickname is Dub, I'm for the Redskins... Dub for skins


----------



## travisty

My real name is Trevor, but I often went by Travis throughout most of highschool, I guess the name just somehow morphed out of my nickname into a new nickname (obviously a misspelled twist on the word travesty and name Travis). I also sell on Ebay under the same name. (travisty Inc)


----------



## rober49

when I lived down der in nawlins' dem Cajuns & coonasses called me Rober instead of Robert. I added the 49 cuz' someone else on dis site is already using rober. hey-what I did?


----------



## cayotica

Were you SAS? And you if you know of the show Stargate SG-1 what the heck branch of the Air Force were they??? maybe SAS also?


----------



## what2smokenext

My 22 year old son is getting active in drag racing. I have a background in mechanics and he is a machinist. He comes up with the ideas and I am the cheap labor. We both love working on his toys (right now it's a S10 pickup with a "slightly modified" 327 SBC that we are currently building another engine for). I tell him it's what I wanted to do when I was his age but never had the cash. So when we are not smoking meat, we are smoking tires!


----------



## maplenut

My other hobby is making Maple Syrup.


----------



## hawkwardhunter

I chose HawkwardHunter because I use a hawk to hunt and catch game, also the Hawkward meme is awesome.


----------



## thehellyousay

I remember when I was real young, before the Internet, before Smartphones, before wireless phones, before digital dialing, almost before the invention of TV, that my parent's would relish opportunities to set a spell and visit with folks.  Family was an easy mark, but lengthy visits with neighbors and other strangers were welcomed as well.

One of them, I don't remember who, maybe it was weird old Great Uncle Bob used to say "Oh, the _*hell*_  you say!" which was sort of like now when people say "Oh, really?" and raise an eyebrow.  So, it seems like an appropriate screen name for forums and such.


----------



## HalfSmoked

TheHellYouSay said:


> I remember when I was real young, before the Internet, before Smartphones, before wireless phones, before digital dialing, almost before the invention of TV, that my parent's would relish opportunities to set a spell and visit with folks.  Family was an easy mark, but lengthy visits with neighbors and other strangers were welcomed as well.
> 
> One of them, I don't remember who, maybe it was weird old Great Uncle Bob used to say "Oh, the _*hell*_  you say!" which was sort of like now whey people say "Oh, really?" and raise an eyebrow.  So, it seems like an appropriate screen name for forums and such.


Remember that reply well and still heard it in my area.


----------



## capt cave man

My wife calls me a cave man whenever I go to do something. And captain caveman was my favorite cartoon growing up


----------



## cayotica

Wild mouse deep fried and a cold one, couldn't get any better yummy!


----------



## budabelly

if there was a statue of me beside a statue of Buda you would see that both of our bellies are huge lol


----------



## bucsrno1

TulsaJeff said:


> Excellent Thread, Deer Meat.. I like it!!
> 
> Mine is pretty complicated...
> 
> There are a lot of Jeff's and I happen to live around Tulsa. I could have called myself PrettyWaterJeff but somehow that just didn't have a nice ring to it


TulsaJeff,
My son was born in Tulsa!

I live in Miami now.

My username is bucsrno1 means, Bucs are number one.

I made the username after the Bucs won the super bowl back in 2002.


----------



## hydrostan

Is that a falcon???


----------



## bucsrno1

Hydrostan said:


> Is that a falcon???


 "Tampa Bay Buccaneers"


----------



## team ramrod

Anyone ever seen the movie super troopers? Thats where the name comes from. If you havent seen it id highly recommend it. 

- Team Ramrod


----------



## cabinfields

Long story short: my wife & i met in alaska 21 years ago, got married and built a cabin off the grid. Last half of our last name is field. Hence the name " cabinfields".


----------



## aran

I had been using Samus_Aran as an IRC nick back in my teens (despite being a guy) and shortened it to just Aran when I registered for a car forum back in... 2004? It just kind of stuck.


----------



## callmaker60

I make turkey calls.


----------



## hydrostan

If that is a picture of one of your calls callmaker60, you do a great job!


----------



## callmaker60

I make turkey calls.

Yes, made that one, thanks.  The Lord gave me a gift and helps me make them.


----------



## hydrostan

Agree and agree


----------



## lostandout

i shot a lot of trap and if you miss your last bird the puller will call lost and out


----------



## reidwall

Nothing exciting about my screen name just my middle name and part of my last name. I'm a newbie but really enjoying the daily news from you all.


----------



## gamblin man

Back in 1960 I had a '56 Buick Century Convertible - a real girl magnet. I named it Moonlight Gambler from a song title. When I started CB I used that handle. Since then I fell in love with the Kenny Rogers song "The Gambler" and Texas Hold 'em and every handle since has something to do with the gamblin' moniker. For example in on line poker rooms I use lgambler - sometimes the 'l' is for 'lucky',
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  but most times it's for 'loser'.


----------



## gixxerfrk

I rode motorcycles for quite a while and my favorite motorcycles have long been Suzuki's GSXR series which are better known as Gixxers.


----------



## bigotter

My screen name is Bigotter. I lived on my sailboat for 25 years, The name of the boat was BIG OTTER.


----------



## smokinpig13

Well this is a smoking forum and I am a Deputy Aka "pig" and my favorite number is 13.  I figure if ya can't beat'em join'em. Lol


----------



## lazeretto

DEER MEAT said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been wondering about everyones screen names. Some seem obvious, some seem off the wall, some are funny...etc....etc.. How did you come up with them? What is the story behind that name?
> 
> I guess I will start. A year or so ago, I was looking for some different ways to prepare venison. I was on the computer searching for recipes for what seemed like weeks. I would tell my wife, check this recipe out.......hey how about this one..........this sounds good to.
> After a few weeks of this she said "all you ever talk about is Deer Meat, Deer Meat, Deer Meat". During this internet searching period I stumbled across SMF and lurked in the background for a day or so and then decided to join. As I sat there thinking of a screen name, I recalled why I was here in the first place and started to laugh to myself about what my wife said about me and the Deer Meat. So that is when the light came on and the name DEER MEAT was born.
> 
> If you read this I hope you are still awake, sorry for the rambling.
> 
> I thought this might be an interesting thread.


 One of my other hobbies is building old historic wooden ships.  A Lazeretto was (one definition)  a part of a ship used for quarantine or for detention.


----------



## smokingbro

Last name is Brogan and I like to smoke. So I'm SmokingBro.


----------



## sdkid

At 45 I'm not a kid anymore. Still try to act that age sometimes. From South Dakota, so I came up with SDkid....


----------



## nyromis

Well i've been in computer gaming since i was a kid started with pong my son became real good with cpu's and played games with him and he help me come up with the screen name have used it ever since 88


----------



## damascusmaker

Simply because I make a bit of damascus steel. I think we aren't supposed to post links but you can Google Matt Walker damascus to see some examples.


----------



## alfbykrdr

A few years back when I was riding a bicycle 2, 3, 4 thousand miles a year this was my bicycle club name.

alf =my initials, byk = bike, rdr = rider. Still ride but not that much anymore. Just got the smoke and only done one cooking but that is just the start.


----------



## the boss

My Dad had a Grocery Store in Syracuse NY(Strathmore Market) and was noted for  his Italian Sausage. I have been making his sausage for the past 60 years. I have a food truck called THE BOSS "BILL'S ORIGINAL SYRACUSE SAUSAGE"

My wife and I came up with the name one day while sipping some wine in our hot tub.


----------



## jimbeaux

About 6 years ago, my oldest son moved to New Orleans. In visiting multiple times, I fell in love with the place. So much so that I even have a New Orleans tattoo, with a fleur de lis and a crawfish.

So I like to use the Cajun spelling of my name - jimbeaux.


----------



## southpawjab

"southpawjab" Boxed for seven yrs. when i was much younger, like 32 yrs. ago!!! that's the jab part and yes I'm a lefty. Which i hear are the best smokers!!  haha. New at smoking meat and forums....


----------



## savannahyankee

Hello, I moved from New Hampshire to Savannah, GA in 2001, but I always get recognized for the Yankee that I proudly am because I insist that a deliciously smoked Boston butt roast should be sliced and savored, and not shredded and drowned in bbq sauce!


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca

*I don't remember if I've responded on this post or not and I'm not going to read through 100+ pages to find out, but since it was part of the "update" email I just got, figured I would put it out there. *







*Mine is a combination of all the state's I've lived in, in the order I have lived in them. *


----------



## outdoorplay

Outdoorplay 

I make my living in the outdoors as a guide for fishing and hunting.

Everyone keeps telling me I don't work, all I do is play, so when trying to come up with a handle for all of my outdoor adventuress Outdoorplay just fits the best. 

if you like to hunt and fish fill free to check out my we site were I write how to articles for newer outdoorsmen www.alltheoutdoors.com/the-know-how.html


----------



## land08033

I just read the boar hunting article. that's pretty good stuff.


----------



## diverboss

Hey exnavvydiver, diverboss here, also 21 years as a Navy Deep Sea Diver. 

HooYAH


----------



## sgtdrilllbit

Military


----------



## dave53

My name comes from my first name and the helicopter I flew in the Air Force, MH-53M.

I've got 26 in the Air Force and 22 on the MH-53.


----------



## xenatuba

Xena= the name I was given as a role player in hands on police combat training

Tuba= what I play in concert and marching bands

XenaTuba= a retired deputy sheriff who toots her own horn.


----------



## teabone

Pretty  simple.  I like to smoke meat  low and slow. But I prefer a cut with a bone in it.  The sweeter the meat the closer to the bone. And my first name starts with a T.


----------



## gran billay

Big Gut....lol


----------



## da toad

I spent 8 years in the Coast Guard and 17 years in the Air Force.  Way back during CG boot camp, 1970, toward the end of boot they let us go to the USO in town one weekend for a dance.  Place had a lot of women.  I got a lot of kisses that night.  I was surprised the other troops didn't call be DA PRINCE.....


----------



## oldpro

I've been a golf pro since the mid 1960s and one of my jobs as an assistant early in my career my boss was Big Pro and I was Little Pro. For two reasons, he was the boss and I was his assistant and he was 6'4" small forward and I was 5"11" point guard. Many of my old friends from back then still call me Little Pro. Some have shortened it to Pro.

Today I'm semi-retired and not so much acting as a golf pro as I am a clubfitting pro, and I am old. I'm a bit of a mentor for many clubfitters around the world. I've achieved Master of Gold Club Technology Status and been selected by Golf Digest as one of America's best clubfitters and Little Pro doesn't quite fit my image any more and some of the refer to me as "The Old Pro" from time to time.


----------



## metalriff

Wannabee heavy metal guitarist for 30+ years.


----------



## captsmoknsparky

Capt- captain morgan is the drink of choice 
Smokn- I like to be smoking some good Q
Sparky- I am an electrician


----------



## bullduty

Well.......................long story...........................


----------



## realbeerguy

I'm a homebrewer of beer.  My neighbor called me beerguy.  I like cask ales, so realbeerguy is my name on the beer forums & here.


----------



## 2angelsbbq

Hey ya'll

Some of you may have met me as Harleys4Life.  That name came from being on harleys for most of my life.  The new SN stems from a memorial to my children.  7 years ago next month, my then wife and I had triplets.  The babies came early....WAY EARLY!  They were 4 months early.  Their weights averaged about 1 lb. 5 oz.  Sad to say my son didn't survive his first night and one of my daughters only lived a week.  My little Mushka is the light of my life and I will do anything to protect her.  2AngelsBBQ is a tribute to living my life for the 2 brightest stars in the heavens!  

Hope I didn't bring down everybody too far.  I am smiling!  Thank you for listening

Rain


----------



## stillsandgrills

Stills and Grills is my BBQ team name. It is hard to come up with something original.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Stillsandgrills said:


> Stills and Grills is my BBQ team name. It is hard to come up with something original.


----------



## abter1

Easy answer: its my handle everywhere.

Truth: long ago I messed up a registration once, and couldn't use Abter anymore there...it was taken already (by me
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






). Hence Abter1 was born and lives forever

Next level:  because I use Abter for a Chesapeake Bay fishing site, when I finally got my own boat Abter became my VHF handle and de facto boat name.   My son and fishing mate goes by Abter Jr. Now many Bay fishermen I've met assume my name is Abter 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ultimate answer:  lost somewhere in the depths of space, time, and can't remember sh***.  It certainly predates the WWW, but not the online BBS systems of the 70's.  It must have seemed a good idea at the time (I hope).

Keep on Smoking!!!


----------



## pit boss tx

I study a lot on the process, hobby, and profession. Since I am not an officially declared  Pit Boss, I used the 

derivative and as I am in TX I guess that would not be a disqualifier, I added that. I really enjoy the art of

smoke cooking. 90% of this art is controlling the fire, and 10% is flavor. One does not have to have clouds of

smoke coming from the cooking unit to qualify as a smoke cooker. Just because the apparatus is called a

smoker, does not mean it is has to billow clouds and clouds of smoker. The preferred process would involve

the 90% heat and 10% smoke flavor. It becomes a "love affair" with the fire so once the fire is controlled then

we add the flavor in a light dusting of smoke from soaked wood.


----------



## pit boss tx

AWESOME man! The kids are watching so keep on blessing their names.


----------



## pit boss tx

That name is original to me....keep on keepin on......


----------



## mp4s

I was a fuzz paranoid about putting anything personal when I made mine up and I always figured I was a Mom & Pop kind of guy and I had 4 kids...so I was m&p+4.  The & and + were a pain to type so I shortened it up to mp4...this website needed 4 digits and it doesn't like symbols so I made it mp4s...now I have different names to remember.


----------



## jimmy1957

A lot of great names here, Looks like I kept my name too simple.


----------



## lowdownjt

This has been a very amusing thread! My screen name is LowdownJT and it comes from the fact I am a bass player in my spare time and my initials are JT. Since I bring the Lowdown sound, LowdownJT just fits! Plus it sounded better than BottomEndJT


----------



## gunnerbob1

I was in the Navy for 25 years and I was a mustang ( own who goes from enlisted to officer) and the job I had involved working with mmunitions. An officer in the weapons is called Gunner and my first name is Robert.


----------



## pit boss tx

Robert:  Good for you - MUSTANG style. I too was Navy within the Naval Security Group Communications Intell Intercept. Fondly known as the "Spy Navy."   I did ride a Tin Can DD-715 Wm. Wood around the MED two TAD trips. While I did not mind the sea duty, I got attached to the shore duty locations especially in Rota Spain. Hope to chat with you more.....Pit Boss Tx


----------



## gunnerbob1

Yes, I remember Rota and the sangria shack. Being on the air side I rode the Forrestal, the America and the slack Jack (the JFK). I stopped at most of the ports in the Med...I liked Palma Spain the best. I also had the pleasure of spending time in Iceland and Diago Garica.

I have just start to smoke meat. I got a Char-broil electronic electric smoker and I have been busy. I bet I have looked at all the videos on YouTube. I have a top round I am going to do Monday...any pointers?


----------



## retiredff

Mine is real easy 36 years as a Firefighter and retired


----------



## frankerector

My name is Frank.   

I am a Union Ironworker.  

I erect steel and precast buildings.


----------



## shoebe

I retired from the Fire Service and Emergency Management after 36 years as well. Welcome aboard, take sometime and do some reading this site can really help.


----------



## racen7

My son an grand daughter and myself we race boats. Racen7


----------



## smokeybob49

Lots of Bobs around. Smokey is how I smell when BBQing and  was born in 49. Pretty simple.


----------



## rickthemeat

My screen came about when I was constantly reminded to 'don't forget to attend the meat, Rick!!'  ,,,,Rick!! The Meat!!!  Don't forget the meat,  !Rick!, The Meat!!


----------



## mcgregormx

Mine is from my name and that I used to ride motocross.


----------



## lshark21

I played hockey for many years on a team named the Landsharks.  I wore #21, thus Lshark21


----------



## intruder

Pretty simple.  My boat make is intruder.


----------



## melikou1

Bought a used boat, and it had the name Melikou painted on the transome....bought it from the son of the original owner who had passed away. His son didn't know where he came up with the name.

I like it because the only reference I could find at the time via Google was that Melikou is French spelling of an ancient Hebrew name. So whenever I use it as a Username, it's always available.


----------



## 1bugofff

I has pest control company in Florida. License plate was bugofff


----------



## bigkauna

Im just the bigkauna around my place.


----------



## dryds27

i came up with my name by taking the first letter of my first name, D, and the first couple letters from my last name, ryds, and I was born on the 27th. so a combination of a couple of things.


----------



## four20

Well lets see.

Back in the day I worked for dishnet. I trained install and service techs in my area. I wound up in the sat hacking community in its early conceptions, but even then was smoking and grilling meats. One night a friend who was a fire-fighter and I were prep-ping to burn some steaks and I popped the propane grill.  Once my eyebrows stopped smoking he named me Four20 and I have used that handle for the last 18 yrs. My wife painted me some eyebrows daily for a month, but I am glad to report to yall they have grown back,


----------



## hueyf4i

Hughes is my middle name and I ride a CBR 600F4i. . . . 













20150828_121600.jpg



__ hueyf4i
__ Jan 26, 2016


















1446749959732.jpg



__ hueyf4i
__ Jan 26, 2016


----------



## mike5051

hueyf4i said:


> Hughes is my middle name and I ride a CBR 600F4i. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150828_121600.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ hueyf4i
> __ Jan 26, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1446749959732.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ hueyf4i
> __ Jan 26, 2016


Nice Huey!  I've got a 600F2 and a 900RR!

Mike


----------



## badgolferny

I live in NY.  I am a Bad Golfer, but do not let that stop me.


----------



## judanero

I moved to a high school where I knew nobody, the first bloke I sat next to (subsequently was expelled<3 months later) asked "so what's your name?" I said Justin, he said "my brother has a mate called Justin, they call him Juddy... I'm going to call you Juddy". So that nick name has stuck for the better part of 20 years.

 Judanero came from a Simpsons episode where there was a car called the "Canyanero", that damn song randomly pops into my head.


----------



## blacklabriley

My screen name is made from my 105lb black lab named Riley .he is a great companion.


----------



## nhflyboy

I built a plane and was just finishing it when I joined this forum. Flyboy was suggested by a friend so I added the state


----------



## smokingvader

Well, this a smoking site and I have been a Star Wars and mostly a Darth Vader fan, ever since I can remember. So Smokingvader works for me. Thanks for a great site.Thumbs Up


----------



## gearjammer

I'm a trucker, hence the name.


----------



## alphaman 20938

I work for a company called Alpha Vac System Inc where I'm the Alpha Dog :D


----------



## sincronicity

I like the song, Sinchronicity II.  Not the same spelling, but you know it when you see it.


----------



## nabor25

Man nexr door always called me nabor, so_​ I _  called myself nabor25


----------



## ron in ohio

*Ron in Ohio Sez:*

*(First posting after many months of trying to find my old set-up and finally creating a new one)*

*For me, the user name came from not being able to use my usual user name, "Hoosier Ron in Ohio" which is actually a shortened version of "Ron - Hoosier born, Southern raised, now in Ohio"*

*My personal pic. comes from my other passion, the growing of hot peppers and my making hot sauces from them. The pic. is from my Naga Morich hot sauce, "Naggin' Wife."*


----------



## vajinyan

My screen name?  

Because I live in Vajinya... Some like to call it Virginia, but what do they know. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Larry


----------



## rasivad

I'm still a little lost on this tech forum stuff but I won't figure it out unless I do it right? RASIVAD is intriguing to many since I use it as my email also but then when I explain it it's really kind of boring. R A the first initials of my first and middle names and SIVAD is just Davis spelled backward. Having a name like Davis I've found many of the possible scenarios are already taken. It did recently try to use it as a screen name somewhere and it was already taken.


----------



## lagrande

It is actually my middle name on my birth certificate. My Mom's side had some French "Acadien"  (Cajun) background thus the Cajun-French middle name. Believe me it sounds very different when pronounced in Cajun-French than it looks! Yes, it means "The Great". I get a kick out of using it.


----------



## cajuncpo

Born and raised in south-central Louisiana I'm from that part of the state known as Acadiana. As a result, those of us from there are known as Cajuns. So, I'm a Cajun. 

While in the U.S. Navy for over 29 years I rose to the rank of Chief Petty Officer. We are the backbone of the Fleet. We make sure things get done, teach, discipline, counsel our junior sailors, etc. Basically, we let the officers fight the ship. It Is our job as Chief to take care of the crew and to run the ship. CPO or just plain Chief are a few of the printable names we are referred to by many. Thus the last part of my screen name - CPO

So, CajunCPO came into use by me.


----------



## driedstick

CajunCPO said:


> Born and raised in south-central Louisiana I'm from that part of the state known as Acadiana. As a result, those of us from there are known as Cajuns. So, I'm a Cajun.
> 
> While in the U.S. Navy for over 29 years I rose to the rank of Chief Petty Officer. We are the backbone of the Fleet. We make sure things get done, teach, discipline, counsel our junior sailors, etc. Basically, we let the officers fight the ship. It Is our job as Chief to take care of the crew and to run the ship. CPO or just plain Chief are a few of the printable names we are referred to by many. Thus the last part of my screen name - CPO
> 
> So, CajunCPO came into use by me.


Thank you for your service Chief!! 

Former OS2,,,,, I should have stayed in also. LOL 

DS


----------



## slidetuba

So, I have been playing trombone professionally for about twenty years, and this story has been told for about as long..

One night in college, after a particularly rough Wind Ensemble rehearsal, I was screwing around with a tuba part from the guy next to me..  I then realized that I doubled the tuba part, I exclaimed.. "Ooh, I get to play slidetuba."  The name stuck..


----------



## zombiekitty

I made my cat a 'zombie' with an iPhone app. It became the name of my fictitious homebrew company and the first beer I made was a ZombieKitty IPA.  It's kind of stuck on me. It is my handle on Untapped (the beer journal app) as well.  For the record, I only have the one cat. I'm not that crazy cat guy who lives by himself with 100 cats and a sweater made of cat hair.

View media item 458447


----------



## unclepopo

I have been a police officer for 25 years.  All my nieces and nephews have always called me Uncle Tim.  When we started getting great nieces and nephews and they started talking my wife thought it would be funny to call me UnclePoPo.  She kept calling me that until it stuck with them.


----------



## lagrande

Thank you Blackhawk19 for your service Sir. Go well...


----------



## lagrande

What in the world are we both doing in Florida having come from more "homier" locations. Yes, I still call it "home" though I've been in Lakeland, FL for 59 of my 67 years! Thank you for your service Sir. still figuring out the techs of this posting thing. apologies.


----------



## lagrande

CajunCPO said:


> Born and raised in south-central Louisiana I'm from that part of the state known as Acadiana. As a result, those of us from there are known as Cajuns. So, I'm a Cajun.
> 
> While in the U.S. Navy for over 29 years I rose to the rank of Chief Petty Officer. We are the backbone of the Fleet. We make sure things get done, teach, discipline, counsel our junior sailors, etc. Basically, we let the officers fight the ship. It Is our job as Chief to take care of the crew and to run the ship. CPO or just plain Chief are a few of the printable names we are referred to by many. Thus the last part of my screen name - CPO
> 
> So, CajunCPO came into use by me.


What in the world are we both doing in Florida having come from more "homier" locations. Yes, I still call it "home" though I've been in Lakeland, FL for 59 of my 67 years! Thank you for your service Sir.


----------



## guitarman

Have played guitar for over 50 years.  Have my original 1966 Gretsch with Chet's autograph on it.


----------



## cv66seabear

CV66 - the Aircraft Carrier that was my home while in the Navy,

Seabear is a bear at sea - My family name has a coat of arms with a bear on it...

SO, CV66seabear.

Been my handle for a good many forums, so it's easy to remember!


----------



## cncbbq

CNC BBQ = Central North Carolina BBQ

I live in Cary, NC and one of my passions is smoking BBQ.  I am currently working on my first build.













Smoker%20Build_zpsmhfh970u.jpg



__ cncbbq
__ Mar 22, 2016


----------



## pmorton62

My name is Phil Morton and I was born in 1962.  Can't get any simpler than that I suppose.


----------



## gary s

Nice !!!    Looking good so far

Gary


----------



## jeepsjeep

Always loved Jeeps and the outdoors, my first was a 84 cj7,  then had a 73 cj5 road ready but also mud raced it. I also liked the old Popeye cartoons with the Jeepsjeep character.  Had to show my kids an old black and white video of him!!!!


----------



## pokes fan

Pokes fan here, mines pretty simple, I live in Laramie Wyoming, home of the Wyoming Cowboys. Powder River Let Er Buck! Go Pokes!


----------



## aintnothin

Lot of good names and stories behind them.  Seems like I've joined a forum for every hobby or project I do.  The 1st when I started restoring my 68 Karmann Ghia back in 1999.  While hunting down parts I'd hit alot of dead ends and got frustrated quite a bit and would always tell myself,"It ain't nothing".  So I just shortened it up a bit.


----------



## munsterfan

My name is pretty self-explanatory. My husband is from Ireland, 20+ generations from the same community in Co Tipperary, close to Limerick City which is the home of Munster Rugby. He's passionate about the Munster team and will even watch the under-five's if they're playing.


----------



## beastro

My name comes from a new type of grill-smoker-brick oven I designed. My picture is of the incomplete ULTIMATE BEAST-RO

It is a brick oven, pellet smoker and wood fired grill. In brick oven mode it hits 1,000-1,200 degrees, electric heat for smoking at low temp. Just filled paper work with my patent attorney on Tuseday.


----------



## munsterfan

wow VERY cool....and where might a European buy this one day?


----------



## beastro

Building website as we speak. Where in Europe?


----------



## czechboy95

I'm a retired K-9 trainer.I imported a dog over from Czecheslovakia a while back(now deceased)

 I nick named him Czech Boy.Best dog(Shepherd) I ever had in 40 years of raising and training  German Shepherds.


----------



## jvhooligan

First two letters are my initials (John Vincent) and the last letters are the mispronounced British version of Huallachain, the Gaelic spelling of my last name.


----------



## strgzr

P5100008.JPG



__ strgzr
__ Apr 6, 2016


----------



## kingdome

My last name is King and I played baseball and have a lot of friends that follow sports in general way too much. They gave me the nickname...has a good ring to it


----------



## skysoldier501

501st parachute infantry regiment


----------



## canuck38

Canadian and longtime fan of the Earnhardts, Sr. #3, Jr. #8


----------



## sabatoogie

At work we designated three guys as our Three Stooges. Bob, Randy, and Weggie.I was an honorary Stooge(kind of like Shemp), and when a vindictive sergeant switched my post one day away from my fellow Stooges, I looked him in the eye and said, "Ahhh, sabatoogie!"like Curly. I was in trouble!
 It was Sabatoogie from there after. At retirement, we had a Sabatoogie eulogy.


----------



## dafadda

Me? I'm an Anglican Priest from just outside Brooklyn NY.  Da Fadda = "The Father" in Brooklynese


----------



## sauceboss1

Mine was from a customer actually. I experimented with multipul flavors and studying the human palate. Getting a balance in our rubs and sauces I had a customer come up at a show a say Brother this sauce is the boss. So It just fit . I also love alot of you guys screen names as well. Im new to the forum and look forward to meeting some great folks on here.


----------



## bumberg

Mine is an amalgam of my last name. When I married my wife we decided to use  both last names as our joined last name. Bumgardner Bergman.


----------



## aquatech

Well back when i got my frist computer back in the late 80's i was setting and try to find a good name and then i looked down at my watch and the name on it said aquatech and that was what i used.


----------



## tallguysmokin

I am a 6'-7" guy and I smoke meat. Tallguysmokin.


----------



## nrthrnrdnck

Well, I tend to enjoy the same things as my southern brethren (NASCAR, hunting, fishing, shade tree truck repair, etc...) but I reside in the snowy northeast.  I tend to make simple password phrases, sometimes dropping vowels or replacing them with special characters.  So I took a comment my cousin made about me, dropped the vowels and the rest is history.


----------



## charliedontsurf

My favorite quote from one of my favorite movies by one of the coolest actors who ever lived.  ~Lt. Col. Bill Kilgore (Robert Duvall).  Apocalypse Now!


----------

